# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  ► भड़ास डाट काम  (ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी/मन की बात बिना लाग-लपेट)

## ashwanimale

​दोस्तों सूत्र का जन्म कुछ ऐसे ख्यालों/विचारों को संकलित करने के लिए हो रहा है, 

जो कि अक्सर चलते-फिरते पैदा होते हैं, ...........वो भी लाखों कि संख्या में प्रतिदिन, 

ऐसा नहीं कि सारे विचार दो कौड़ी के होते है, ................. कुछ विचार तो बेमिशाल होते है, 

परन्तु उन पर विचार न किया जाय तो वे समय बीत जाने पर नष्ट हो जायेंगे|

यदि किसी दोस्त को लग रहा है कि उसके आलतू-फालतू विचारों का भविष्य में कोइ अर्थ हो सकता है 

(उसे यह लगता है कि उसके विचार जिन्दा रहने चाहिये, नष्ट नहीं हों) और उसे अपने विचारों का नष्ट होना गंवारा नहीं, 
ऐसी स्थिति में इस सूत्र में 'उस' ख्याल/विचार को पोस्ट कर दें, वे विचार हमेशा के लिए इस सूत्र पर सुरछ्ति हो जायेंगे|


कहो दोस्तों कैसा रहेगा यह सूत्र 

(सूत्र पर विचरण करने वाले साथियों से निवेदन है कि उन्हें यह याद रखना होगा, कि विवाद न हों, क्योंकि निरर्थक विवादकारक टिप्पणियों से सूत्र के जन्म का उद्देश्य अधूरा रह जायेगा|
धन्यवाद - दोस्त

----------


## ashwanimale

दोस्तों एक सपना जो कि अभी तक एक चमत्कार सा लग रहा है, ऐसे प्रोडक्ट के बारे में है जिसका आविष्कार नहीं हुआ है, मजे कि बात यह है कि यह सपना जागती आँखों से दिन में वह भी तीन दिन में तीन बार ड्राइविंग करते हुए लगातार आ रहा है, उसे संकलित करूँगा आपके अवलोकनार्थ| संभवतः विथ इन २४ ओवर्स|

----------


## sangita_sharma

अच्छा सूत्र हे मेरा ख्याली पुलाव तो टनों में पकता हे उसमे से यंहा एक चम्मच परोस रही हु | अजीब लगे तो हंस लेना 
  हमारे देश में राजनितिक पार्टी बनाने और चुनाव लड़ने का अधिकार केवल किन्नरों को ही होना चाहिए | उनका न तो बेटा होता हे न पत्नी अमूमन कोई ख़ास रिश्तेदार भी नहीं होता जिसके लिए वे काला धन जमा करेंगे हो सकता हे इस पर अमल करना मुश्किल हो पर ख्याली ही तो हे सो पुलाव बना लिया

----------


## ashwanimale

> अच्छा सूत्र हे मेरा ख्याली पुलाव तो टनों में पकता हे उसमे से यंहा एक चम्मच परोस रही हु | अजीब लगे तो हंस लेना 
>   हमारे देश में राजनितिक पार्टी बनाने और चुनाव लड़ने का अधिकार केवल किन्नरों को ही होना चाहिए | उनका न तो बेटा होता हे न पत्नी अमूमन कोई ख़ास रिश्तेदार भी नहीं होता जिसके लिए वे काला धन जमा करेंगे हो सकता हे इस पर अमल करना मुश्किल हो पर ख्याली ही तो हे सो पुलाव बना लिया


महोदया, बात तो बिलकुल सही है, सिर्फ चिंता इतनी है की वे लोग ग्रहस्थ या अन्य पारिवारिक लोगों की भावना कैसे समझेंगे, चूक हो जाने के जबर्दस्त चांस हैं| क्या विचार है|

----------


## Shivam jain

किन्नरों के बारे मैं सोचा जा सकता है

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर लोगो कि सोच बदलती रही तो किन्नरों के हाथ में देश जा सकता है, और अगर वे अपनी योग्यता साबित करते है, कई समयों पर साबित भी कि है,  तो उनकी राजनितिक पार्टी और चुनाव का विशेष आधिकार भी मिल सकता हैं|

----------


## ashwanimale

दोस्तों आज टेक्नोलोजी उस स्तर तक पूंछ गयी है, कि अब हम एसी और बुलेट प्रूफ, साईज प्रूफ, वाश प्रूफ, उड़ने कि शक्ति देने वाला कपड़े बना सकते हैं, जरा सोचिये, जिसके पास ऐसा कपड़ा होगा वह किसी सुपरमैन से कम होगा| मेरा सपना ऐसे ही प्रोडक्ट को लेकर है|

----------


## Krishna

*वाह रहस्य और रोमांच की अनुभूति हो रही है .... सूत्रधार को बधाई .................*

----------


## pankaj20882

मेरा पुलाव थोड़ा ज्यादा ही खयाली लगता है । पर ये भी सच हो सकता है । मैँ सोचता हूँ कि मानव अजर अमर हो और अपनी इच्छानुसार उसे सब कुछ हासिल हो पर इसके लिए मेरे दिमाग मेँ कुछ आविष्कार हैँ जिन्हे सूत्रधार की अनुमति से मैँ प्रस्तुत करूँगा ।

----------


## ingole

दोस्त मेरे मन मे एक अजीब तरीके का खयाली पुलाव है;
*मैं चाहता हू कि ऐसी कोई तकनीक ईजाद हो जाये जिससे कि किसी भी इंसान की विचारधारा को सकारत्मक दिशा मे स्थायी रूप से बदला जा सके. इसके बाद दुनिया का कोई भी इंसान न तो गलत सोच सकेगा और ना ही कोई गलत काम कर सकेगा. दुनिया के सभी इंसानों के मन मे सिर्फ एक दुसरे के प्रति प्यार, सहयोग और भाईचारे के विचार ही आयेंगे और सभी इसी अनुरूप कार्य करेंगे. कहीं कुछ भी तेरा मेरा नहीं रहेगा. पूरी दुनिया मे सिर्फ एक ही जाती होगी मानव जाती और सिर्फ एक ही धर्म होगा इंसानियत का धर्म. मैं मन मे सोचता रहता हू कि ये शुभ कार्य मेरे ही हाथों से हो रहा है और इस उपाय का क्रियान्वयन मैं एकांत योग साधना के द्वारा करता हू.*

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेरा पुलाव थोड़ा ज्यादा ही खयाली लगता है । पर ये भी सच हो सकता है । मैँ सोचता हूँ कि मानव अजर अमर हो और अपनी इच्छानुसार उसे सब कुछ हासिल हो पर इसके लिए मेरे दिमाग मेँ कुछ आविष्कार हैँ जिन्हे सूत्रधार की अनुमति से मैँ प्रस्तुत करूँगा ।


पंकज साहब - सिर्फ विवादों से उलझन होती है, शेष किसी भी प्रकार कि बंदिस नहीं है, आप सभी सूत्र पर मेहमान और मेजबान दोनों के अधिकार रखते हैं, यह सूत्र ही नहीं पूरा का पूरा फोरम आपका है| आप सभी (प्रत्येक सदस्य सम्माननीय और आवश्यक है "जैसे की आधुनिक कहावत है, हर एक दोस्त जरूरी होता है') की प्रत्येक गतिविधि का स्वागत है,

----------


## ashwanimale

> *वाह रहस्य और रोमांच की अनुभूति हो रही है .... सूत्रधार को बधाई .................*


स्मार्टी मेरे दोस्त, सिर्फ बधाई से काम चला लोगे? कुछ दूर साथ दो, प्रविष्ठियां, न्व विचार दो,

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेरा पुलाव थोड़ा ज्यादा ही खयाली लगता है । पर ये भी सच हो सकता है । मैँ सोचता हूँ कि मानव अजर अमर हो और अपनी इच्छानुसार उसे सब कुछ हासिल हो पर इसके लिए मेरे दिमाग मेँ कुछ आविष्कार हैँ जिन्हे सूत्रधार की अनुमति से मैँ प्रस्तुत करूँगा ।


 विचारो की खिचड़ी में कुछ मसाले डालो नया स्वाद पैदा करो मेरे दोस्त, हम सब मिलकर खायेंगें

----------


## ingole

दोस्तों अब पेश है मेरा दूसरा ख्याली पुलाव :

*आप सभी लोगों ने पुराने धर्म ग्रंथों या फिर कहानियों मे सुना होगा कि देवतागण एक स्थान से दुसरे स्थान पर कुछ ही पलों मे पहुँच जाते हैं. एक जगह से अंतर्ध्यान होते हैं और दूसरी किसी जगह प्रकट हो जाते हैं. 
मैं सोचता हू कि वो कला या तकनीक इस दुनिया मे भी आ जाये तो आवागमन मे होने वाला खर्च और समय दोनों की ही बहुत सारी बचत हो जाया करेगी. मैं मन ही मन सोचता हू कि मॉस ट्रांसफर और डाटा ट्रांसफर के क्षेत्र मे कुछ संयुक्त अनुशंधान से इस तरीके की सफलता प्राप्त की जा सकती है. और दोस्तों खुशी की बात तो ये है कि अपने ख्याली पुलाव मे तो मैं इस तकनीक का आविष्कार कर चूका हू. और मैं अपने मन की गति से भी तीव्र गति से चलना चाहता हू.*

----------


## ashwanimale

> दोस्त मेरे मन मे एक अजीब तरीके का खयाली पुलाव है;
> *मैं चाहता हू कि ऐसी कोई तकनीक ईजाद हो जाये जिससे कि किसी भी इंसान की विचारधारा को सकारत्मक दिशा मे स्थायी रूप से बदला जा सके. इसके बाद दुनिया का कोई भी इंसान न तो गलत सोच सकेगा और ना ही कोई गलत काम कर सकेगा. दुनिया के सभी इंसानों के मन मे सिर्फ एक दुसरे के प्रति प्यार, सहयोग और भाईचारे के विचार ही आयेंगे और सभी इसी अनुरूप कार्य करेंगे. कहीं कुछ भी तेरा मेरा नहीं रहेगा. पूरी दुनिया मे सिर्फ एक ही जाती होगी मानव जाती और सिर्फ एक ही धर्म होगा इंसानियत का धर्म. मैं मन मे सोचता रहता हू कि ये शुभ कार्य मेरे ही हाथों से हो रहा है और इस उपाय का क्रियान्वयन मैं एकांत योग साधना के द्वारा करता हू.*


विचारो की प्न्चाम्रत में कुछ ड्राई फ़ूड डालो, नया स्वाद पैदा करो,  मेरे दोस्त, हम सब मिलकर खायेंगें, मजा तो तब आये जब थाली भी चाटने का मन हो

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों से अनुरोध है कि अगर मेरे विचारों से समबन्धित या फिर मिलता जुलता कोई आविष्कार आने वाले समय मे होता है तो उसके पेटेंट मे मेरा नाम जरूर होना चाहिए मैं उसकी रोयल्टी तो जरूर लेना चाहूँगा...हा हा हा*

----------


## ingole

> विचारो की प्न्चाम्रत में कुछ ड्राई फ़ूड डालो, नया स्वाद पैदा करो,  मेरे दोस्त, हम सब मिलकर खायेंगें, मजा तो तब आये जब थाली भी चाटने का मन हो


*बिलकुल दोस्त.......अभी तो सिर्फ एक विचार का कीड़ा कुलबुलाया है मन मे.......आपके सूत्र के रूप मे अब मुझे एक मंच मिल गया है.......सब लोग अपना थोडा थोडा दिमाग लगाएंगे तो इतना बढिया व्यंजन बनेगा कि लोग अपनी अंगुलियां भी खा जायेंगे..चाटते चाटते ...........हा हा हा*

----------


## ashwanimale

> अच्छा सूत्र हे मेरा ख्याली पुलाव तो टनों में पकता हे उसमे से यंहा एक चम्मच परोस रही हु | अजीब लगे तो हंस लेना 
>   हमारे देश में राजनितिक पार्टी बनाने और चुनाव लड़ने का अधिकार केवल किन्नरों को ही होना चाहिए | उनका न तो बेटा होता हे न पत्नी अमूमन कोई ख़ास रिश्तेदार भी नहीं होता जिसके लिए वे काला धन जमा करेंगे हो सकता हे इस पर अमल करना मुश्किल हो पर ख्याली ही तो हे सो पुलाव बना लिया


 अपने दोस्तों को सिर्फ एक चम्मच पुलाव, अपने लिए टनों, कंजूसी नहीं चलेगी, नहीं चलेगी, और बताओ........... स्लिमसिमा पुलाव और चाहिए|

----------


## ashwanimale

खयाली पुलाव खा-खा के तगड़े हो जायेंगे हम सब, बाकी सभी जलेंगे, तब और मजा आएगा, मेरे दोस्त........ हा ....... हा

----------


## ashwanimale

बेहद शानदार विचार है, सभी सदस्यों को रायल्टी में बराबर का हिस्सा मिलेगा| चूँकि आप ने यह बात सबसे पहले कही इसलिए सभी की रायल्टी का पांच फीसदी आपका, आखिर आपने इतनी महत्वपूर्ण बात बताई है, आपकी तो बल्ले-बल्ले हो जाएगी| आखिर हम सभी हजारों सदस्यों के ५-५ फीसदी कितने होंगे मेरे दोस्त प्लीज जोडकर बताओ| कैसे-कैसे खर्चा करोगे यह भी बताना|

----------


## ashwanimale

*दोस्तों 
ख्याली पुलाव........................ पकाइए
बकवास................................  कीजिये 
गप्प.....................................  मारिये 
गल्प.....................................  सुनाइए 
डायरी...................................  .  लिखिए 
मन की बात बिना लाग-लपेट........ कहिये*

----------


## vipin8

मै तो चाहता हूँ ऐसी तकनीक ईजाद हो जिसके द्धारा हम कही भी आ जा सके  like a superman

----------


## Kamal Ji

दोस्तों मैं एक सच्ची घटना आपके सामने रख रहा हूँ.

कुदरत ने हर किसी को कुछ न कुछ हर इंसान में एक अलग सी ताकत दी होती है ,
मैं यह समझता हूँ मेरे अंदर कुदरत ने पीड़ा को बर्दाश्त करने की थोड़ी अलग से ताकत दी है.
 मैं आम इंसान से कुछ ज्यादा पीड़ा बर्दाश्त कर लेता हूँ.
यह  बात भी  मैं सूत्र से सम्मत कर रहा हूँ.

यह सन २००४ की २९ दिसम्बर की बात है ........
मैं अपने एक काम से स्कूटर पर अपने घर से कालकाजी की तरफ  जा रहा था मायापुरी का पुल उतरते रेड लाईट पर बहुत  बड़ा जाम लगा हुआ था.
स्कूटर बस रेंग रही थी, मैंने अपने पांवों के पास दो एल्बम रखी थी जो शादी कि थी काफी मोटी थी.
मेरी साइड में एक मिलट्री का ट्रक और एक साइड में डीटीसी की बस बस से मैं टकराया,
 और एल्बस को गहने से बचाने के चक्कर में मै अपना बेलेंस न कर सका नतीजतन गिर गया और 
मेरे गिरते ही ट्रक के पिछले पहिये का कोना मेरे बाएं हाथ कि कुहनी के उपर से निकल गया. 
सब घटना क्रम तेजी से हो गया. स्कूटर, बस और ट्रक यह तीनो रेंग ही रहे थे चलने या स्पीड  की  बात ही छोडो.

अब मैं धीरे धीरे अपने से स्कूटर उठाया एलबम्स दूर जा गिरी थी. किन्तु फटने  से बच गयी थी .
मेरे को देख कर दो तीन व्यक्ति मेरी तरफ बढे उन्होंने स्कोतर और एल्बम्ज़  को डैड पर खड़ा किया मुझसे मेरा हाल पूछने लगे मैंने कहा कि मेरी बाजू टूट  गयी है.
वह मेरी तरफ हैरानी से देख रहे थे. मैंने अपने दायें हाथसे बाएं हाथ को  सम्भाला हुआ था पीड़ा से मेरा बुरा हाल था. पर मैं ऊपर से शांत.

अब बात आती है हॉस्पिटल की ....
जिन सदस्यों ने मुझे देखा है वह जानते हैं कि मैं भारी शरीर का हूँ.
मैं सरकारी हॉस्पिटल में अपनी विशेष एप्रोच से अपने इलाज़ के लिए खड़ा था.  वहाँ के डाक्टरों को भी मैंने अपनी एप्रोच के बारे में बता दिया था और फोन  भी करवा दिया था.
मैं डाक्टरों  से सामन्य रूप से बात कर रहा था. डाक्टरों मेरे एक्स्रों को जांचने के बाद कहा कि आपका ऑपरेशन होगा.
मुझे मेरी बाजू पर एक  पटटी सी कर दी. मुझे खाली पेट दोस्सरे दिन ऑपरेशन के  लिए बोला गया. पीड़ा के मारे मेरा बुरा हाल था . पर मैं शांत था.
वह हॉस्पिटल मेरे घर के पास ही है मैं डाक्टरों स कल आने को कह कर घर आ गया . जब मैं दुसरे दिन वहाँ पहुंचा. 
तो उन्होंने मुझे कपड़े दिए कि इन्हें पहन लो . अभी जब बारी आएगी आपको बुलालेंगे.
मैं शांत सा अपनी बारी के आने का इंतज़ार कर रहा था.
तभी वहाँ का मुख्य डाक्टर आया ( जिसको मैंने अपनी एप्रोच वाले व्यक्ति से फोन पर बात करायी थी. )
वह आ कर मुझ से बड़े प्यार व इज्जत से बोला ....कमल  जी अचानक दो अपेंडिक्स के ऑपरेशन आ गए हैं कहिये क्या करें?
मैंने उन्हें फ़ौरन उनका ऑपरेशन करने को कह दिया . कहा कि मेरे ऑपरेशन तो हड्डी टूटने का है उनके लिए तो जीवन मृत्यु  का सवाल है.

सॉरी दोस्तों मैं कुछ ज्यादा ही लिखे जा रहा हूँ पर यह सारा घटना क्रम ऐसे ही है इसमें लेश मात्र भी बढा कर बात नही कर रहा . 
न मैं इस से यह आपको यह बढा कर बता रहा हूँकि मैंने कितना बर्दाश्त  किया.मेरी प्राइवेट डाक्टरों के प्रति ज्यादा अच्छी भावना नही है इसी कारण   मैं बाहर नही गया 
आप अब हसेंगे कि मेरे पास मेरे परिवार का मेडी क्लेम भी था . 

बात अभी काफी लंबी है. मैं यहीं खतम करता हूँ जिस दिनका उपरोक्त बात है वह ३० दिसम्बर की है . 
दोस्तों मेरा ऑपरेशन ०४ जनवरी २००५ को हुआ . आप स्वयं अंदाज़ा लगा सकते हैं  मैंने कितना दर्द बर्दाश्त किया होगा . कितनी पीड़ा सहन की होगी.

अब वह बात जिसके लिए मैंने यह सब लिख रहा हूँ.

मेरा जब तक ऑपरेशन नही हुआ था तब  मैं जब जब कसी से उन दिनों बात करता था या डाक्टरो सेबात करता था तब सब मुझे हैरान हो कर देखते थे.
मैं जब बेड पर होता था तब किसी के कराहने कि आवाज़ , किसी के चिल्लाने की आवाजें आती रहती थी. 
पर इधर मैं अपनी टूटी हुयी हड्डी वाली बाजू सम्भाले शांत पड़ा रगता था. मेरे ऑपरेशन से पूर्व सुबह को डाक्टरों की एक टीम आई 
मुझ से मेरे हाल चाल पूछने लगे. मुझे से मेरे दर्द के बारे में पूछने लगे ....

मैंने कहा जो जितना जोर से चिल्लाये .....क्या उसे ही दर्द होता है? 
मैं चिल्ला नही रहा इसका क्या यह अर्थ है मुझे पीड़ा नही हो रही?
डाक्टर साहब जिस तरह बुखार को नापने के लिए एक यंत्र ( थर्मामीटर ) होता  है. ठीक उसी प्रकार दर्द को नापने के लिए भी कोई न कोई यंत्र होना चाहिए.
जिस से सही सही पता चल जाए कि अमुक व्यक्ति नाटक कर रहा है अथवा अमुक व्यक्ति को वास्तव में पीड़ा हो रही है.

सो दोस्तों तब से मेरे मन में यह बात है कि इस दर्द को नापने के लिए भी कोई न कोई यंत्र होना ही चाहिए ठीक थर्मामीटर की तरह.

----------


## ashwanimale

आपका दिमाग उन परिस्थितियों में भी एक 'दर्दमीटर' के बारे में सोच रहा था कमाल है! , कमाल का उपयोगी साबित होगा यह  'दर्दमीटर', घरो में औरते झूठा बहाना तो कतई नहीं कर पाएंगी, ऑफिस में इम्प्लाई जुट नहीं बोल सकेगा| कमाल का है आपका विचार, मंथन करें, कैसे संभव होगा| आप जरूरी नहीं लम्बी-लम्बी पोस्ट ही करें, आप जो कहना चाह रहे यदि वह लिख चूका हो तो पोस्ट कर दे| बची हुई बात थोड़ी देर बाद अगली पोस्ट में लिख दे, शायद आपको आसानी होगी दोस्त

----------


## ashwanimale

दोस्त सन २००४ की २९ दिसम्बर की  बात आज तक आपके मन में उमड़-घुमड़ रही है, इस पर मंथन करिये देखिये क्या कुछ 'दर्द मीटर' के बारे में सम्भव है.

----------


## lallal

> अच्छा सूत्र हे मेरा ख्याली पुलाव तो टनों में पकता हे उसमे से यंहा एक चम्मच परोस रही हु | अजीब लगे तो हंस लेना 
>   हमारे देश में राजनितिक पार्टी बनाने और चुनाव लड़ने का अधिकार केवल किन्नरों को ही होना चाहिए | उनका न तो बेटा होता हे न पत्नी अमूमन कोई ख़ास रिश्तेदार भी नहीं होता जिसके लिए वे काला धन जमा करेंगे हो सकता हे इस पर अमल करना मुश्किल हो पर ख्याली ही तो हे सो पुलाव बना लिया


ख्याल अच्छा हे / पर हमारे राजनेता कोन से हिजड़े से कम हे ( किन्नर छमा करे मेंने  उन की तुलना नेताओ से कर दी हे )

----------


## ashwanimale

> ख्याल अच्छा हे / पर हमारे राजनेता कोन से हिजड़े से कम हे ( किन्नर छमा करे मेंने  उन की तुलना नेताओ से कर दी हे )


किन्नर समझते है की नेताओ की तुलना करने में पब्लिक को दिक्कत आ रही है इस लिए वह कन्फूज हो जाती है इसी लिए वे बुरा नहीं मानेंगे

----------


## Kamal Ji

> किन्नर समझते है की नेताओ की तुलना करने में पब्लिक को दिक्कत आ रही है इस लिए वह कन्फूज हो जाती है इसी लिए वे बुरा नहीं मानेंगे


पता नही सीमा जी जैसी अनुभवी सदस्या ने यह बात कैसे कह दे?

तब.........क्या हम दुसरे देशों को संदेश देंगे कि हमारे देश के प्रधान मंत्री कैसे हैं?
क्या समझते हैं कि उन लोगोंमे भेद बाव, लालच आदि नही होता?
 अगर हम इन्हें शादी पर जो कुछ भी भेंट स्वरूप देते हैं तब इनकी डिमांड देखो....कितना लड़ते हैंतब हम जैसों से उफ्फ्फ्फ़.
तब यह अपना स्म्प्पोर्ण नग्न रूप दिखाने की गन्दी गन्दी असहनीय गालियों का अपनी बहु बेटियों मान सब के सामने सामना करना पड़ता है.
दीपावली. लोहड़ी या होली , या किसी कि शादी हो रही हो तब यह आ जाएँ ..... तो क्या घमासान होता है ... यह बताते हुए भी अच्छा नही लग रहा.
हाँ कई इनमे से इसका अपवाद भी हैं.घरों में आकर किसी के बच्चे के जन्म पर तब आशीर्वाद देकर भी जाते हैं .
मगर उनमे से भी कई कई तो इने झगडालू होते हैं... हे मेरे राम..........
अब तो यह लड़कियों की शादी और नए नए मकान आदि के महूरत पर आ कर उपद्रव मचाते हैं.
मैं पहले भी कह चुका हूँ कोई कोई इनमे से अपवाद भी हैं.

----------


## ashwanimale

> पता नही सीमा जी जैसी अनुभवी सदस्या ने यह बात कैसे कह दे?
> 
> तब.........क्या हम दुसरे देशों को संदेश देंगे कि हमारे देश के प्रधान मंत्री कैसे हैं?
> क्या समझते हैं कि उन लोगोंमे भेद बाव, लालच आदि नही होता?
>  अगर हम इन्हें शादी पर जो कुछ भी भेंट स्वरूप देते हैं तब इनकी डिमांड देखो....कितना लड़ते हैंतब हम जैसों से उफ्फ्फ्फ़.
> तब यह अपना स्म्प्पोर्ण नग्न रूप दिखाने की गन्दी गन्दी असहनीय गालियों का अपनी बहु बेटियों मान सब के सामने सामना करना पड़ता है.
> दीपावली. लोहड़ी या होली , या किसी कि शादी हो रही हो तब यह आ जाएँ ..... तो क्या घमासान होता है ... यह बताते हुए भी अच्छा नही लग रहा.
> हाँ कई इनमे से इसका अपवाद भी हैं.घरों में आकर किसी के बच्चे के जन्म पर तब आशीर्वाद देकर भी जाते हैं .
> मगर उनमे से भी कई कई तो इने झगडालू होते हैं... हे मेरे राम..........
> ...


सही कहा दोस्त, मेरी पर्सनल राय में सवा करोड़ की आबादी में यदि सत्ता इनके हाथ देनी पड़े, सवा करोड़ तो अपने-आप ही नपुसक शाबित हो जायेंगे, बेहद दुखद स्थिति होगी, एक थे सुभास बाबु देश से बाहर के रिसोर्ससेज से ही चमत्कार किया था, एक हम आज के लोग (क्योंकि अच्छे लोग राजनीति से डरते है भागते हैं)| आखिर कैसे काम चलेगा|

----------


## ashwanimale

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/report.php?p=59607
क्या दोस्तों (फोरम के अधिकारीयों/ प्रबंधकों जी)- ११ फरवरी २०११ से ऊपर दिए सूत्र पर कोई प्र्विस्ठी नहीं है , फिर भी सूत्र चालू है, इस विषय में कोइ नियम है, या नहीं, फिर भी मेरी कामन सोच यही कहती है यदि लम्बे समय तक प्रविस्थी न हो तो सुत्र कचरे के डब्बे में होना चाहिए| अन्यथा फोरम की शोभा में बट्टा लगता है| मैं तुच्छ बुधि यह भी नहीं समझ पा रहा की यह बात नियामको तक कैसे पहुचाऊँ| शिकयत बटन दबाया तो जो मैसेज आया उसमे पढ़ा तो लगा की वहाँ शिकायत नहीं करनी चाहिए| मुझे कुछ कहना में गया तो वहाँ भी कोइ सूत्र समझ में नहीं आया तो भड़ास डोट काम याद आया| मैंने सोचा यही यह पोस्ट करूं दोस्तों कुछ गलत तो नहीं किया| कोइ दोस्त विचार प्रकट करें

----------


## ashwanimale

दोस्तों आज से एक ऐतिहासिक दास्ताँ शुरू करूँगा|इसमें कुछ कोड्स के इस्तेमाल होंगे जिन दोस्तों को फुल फार्म पूछना हो पीएम करें

----------


## ashwanimale

फोरम के पुराने अनुभवी साथियों से निवेदन है कि फोरम के नियम टूटें तो मुझे आगाह कर दें, उनकी क्रपा होगी, अग्रिम धन्यवाद दे रहा हूँ|

----------


## ashwanimale

एक प्रकार से यह सिलसिला एक डायरी के रूप में चलेगा। (विषय है: एक पांच हजारपति, करोडपति कैसे बना) डायरी रूपी कहानी लम्बी चलेगी,  दोस्तों:- एक मुश्किल है कि इस कहानी का अन्त तो अभी हुआ ही नहीं है, मौजूदा समय में सिर्फ फ्लैश बैक चलेगा। कहानी कुछ समय बाद वर्तमान समय में मूव करेगी और कहानी वर्तमान में समय के साथ-साथ चलते हुए प्रोगे्रस करेगी। इस कहानी को जारी रखने न रखने संबंधी अन्य साथियों के विचार जानने की जरूरत है। _
(कृपया कहानी जारी रहे या नहीं, इससे संबंधित प्रविष्ठि दें)_
प्रतिदिन कुछ अपडेट हुआ करेंगे -

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी भाग-१ : दोस्तों एक लड़का है, आम मध्यम घर का, जिसका नाम पप्पू है, पप्पू कि आयु १०-११ साल है, पढने जाता है, घर आ कर मोहल्ले में खेलता है| खेल-खेल में लड़ाई हो जाती है,

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी भाग-१.१ : उसकी ऊम्र से बड़े कुछ बड़े लड़कों ने उसको पीट दिया, किरपाल नामक एस सी ने बहुत मारा लातों- घूसों, मन मसोस कर रह गया| करता क्या सभी उससे बड़े थे, घर में गार्जियंस ने पहले कभी कहा था मार खा कर घर मत आना, इस लिए घर पर भी यह बात नहीं पता सकता था|

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी भाग-१.२ : उन लड़कों से आंख नहीं मिला पाता था पप्पू, खास तौर पर किरपाल से, वह तो खास सटा हुआ पड़ोसी था। दिन में दस बार मिलता था। नजरें हर बार झुकानी पड़ती थीं। जीना मुश्किल होता जा रहा था, दिन रात यही उधेड़-बुन लगी रहती कैसे उन लड़कों के समक्ष इज्जत बने। महीनों इसी हालत में गुजर गये। कोई इलाज न मिला।

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी भाग-१.३ : इसी बीच एक दिन उसे अहसास हुआ कि उसका एक क्लासमेट कुछ ज्यादा ही ताकतवर है। फिर क्या था पप्पू उसका दोस्त बनने की जुगत में लग गया। दोस्ती पहले से नहीं थी। चुंकि पप्पू क्लास में एक औसत छात्र था। कोई पहचान न थी, क्लास में कोई खास पूछ नहीं थी। इसलिये वह ताकतवर लड़का मनोज भी उसे घास नहीं डालता था। पर चुंकि दिल की आग बुझ नहीं रही थी। इस लिये मनोज से ताकत बढ़ाने के गुर सीखने की ललक थी, इसलिए दोस्ती, जान-पहचान बनाने के प्रयास जारी रहे। यह पप्पू दब्बू किस्म का लड़का था और कुछ ज्यादा ही सीधा था। इसीलिये उसका नेचर उसके लक्ष्य में बाधा बन रहा था। पर 10-11 साल की उम्र में समझ ही कितनी होती है?

----------


## ashwanimale

नोट १ : कहानी का भाग २ अभी काफी दूर है दोस्तों, तब आएगा जब कहानी फेस चेंज करेगी, और हाँ प्रत्येक भाग के कई भाग हुआ करेंगे

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी भाग-१.४ : दोस्ती बनाने की जद्दोजहद चलती रही, पर मनोज तो अपनी ही ऐंठ में रहता था। गुरूर था अपनी शक्ति पर, हर खेल में अव्वल आता था। रेस में तो मानो उड़ता जाता था। उस दौर में कुछ चंचल छात्रों ने एक प्रकार के नये खेल का आविष्यकार किया था। खेल क्या था ज्यादातर बच्चे साइकिल लाते थे। बहुत ही बड़ी ग्राउंड फील्ड में सभी साइकिल पर चढ़कर तेजी से इधर उधर साइकिल भगाते थे। अगर कोई पास में मिल जाये तो उसे लात मार कर गिरा देते थे सब मिलकर हंसते थे। कोई टीम नहीं थी। जिसकी मर्जी हो चाहे जिसका समर्थन करे। जिसको चाहे गिराये, हाँ जिस स्कूल में पप्पू और मनोज अध्ययन करते थे वह सिर्फ ब्वायज़ का स्कूल था। आधी आबादी से उस स्कूल का कोई लेना-देना नहीं था। कई महीने बिना किसी उल्लेखनीय घटना के बीत गये।

----------


## Krishna

*चार चार  पंक्तियाँ लिखने के स्थान पर साथ में अधिक  लिखेंगे तो थोडा प्रभावी लगेगा | ....

वैसे आपकी इच्छा ||
*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *चार चार  पंक्तियाँ लिखने के स्थान पर साथ में अधिक  लिखेंगे तो थोडा प्रभावी लगेगा | ....
> 
> वैसे आपकी इच्छा ||
> *


आपकी सलाह पर विचार करने के बाद, मुझे सही लगी सलाह, अब मुझे लिखने के लिये एक साथ ज्यादा समय निकालना पड़ेगा बस इतनी सी तब्दीली आयेगी, दोस्त,  फोरम के सदस्यों को कहानी अच्छी न लगे तो सब बेकार होगा, इसलिये लिखने के तरीकी में बदलाव करने में फायदा ही फायदा है, आपकी एक नेक सलाह जो कि सही समय पर दी गई, के लिए  धन्यवाद। कोई अन्य सलाह हो तो बेझिझक दीजियेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सही कहा दोस्त, मेरी पर्सनल राय में सवा करोड़ की आबादी में यदि सत्ता इनके हाथ देनी पड़े, सवा करोड़ तो अपने-आप ही नपुसक शाबित हो जायेंगे, बेहद दुखद स्थिति होगी, एक थे सुभास बाबु देश से बाहर के रिसोर्ससेज से ही चमत्कार किया था, एक हम आज के लोग (क्योंकि अच्छे लोग राजनीति से डरते है भागते हैं)| आखिर कैसे काम चलेगा|


भाई हमने घर के कार्य और रोज़ी रोटी  भी कमानी होती है 

आज कल के जो बहुधा राजनीतिग्य हैं उनकी तो रोज़ी रोटी ही राजनीति है. 
उनकी यही कार्यशाला है, वही उनका ऑफिस है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दोस्तों आज से एक ऐतिहासिक दास्ताँ शुरू करूँगा|इसमें कुछ कोड्स के इस्तेमाल होंगे जिन दोस्तों को फुल फार्म पूछना हो पीएम करें


आपका सूत्र गर्म मसाला विभाग में है अतः जो भी कोड देने हैं यहीं दे दें.
कितना दुष्कर कार्य होगा कि आपसे आपको पीएम कर कर के कोड्स का अर्थ पूछें. अगर कोई नया कोड आ जाए तो दुबारा से पीएम करें.
इस से अच्छा तो यही ही कि आप  गर्म मसला विभाग में सूत्र होने का फ़ायदा उठायें यही ही कोड्स बता दें.
कम से कम मैं तो आपको  पीएम करने का कष्ट नही करूँगा , न स्वयं कष्ट उठाउंगा न ही आपको कष्ट दूंगा उसका जवाब देने के लिए.
आगेआपकी मर्ज़ी...आप भी स्वतंत्र देश के स्वतंत्र नागरिक हैं.

----------


## ashwanimale

> आपका सूत्र गर्म मसाला विभाग में है अतः जो भी कोड देने हैं यहीं दे दें.
> कितना दुष्कर कार्य होगा कि आपसे आपको पीएम कर कर के कोड्स का अर्थ पूछें. अगर कोई नया कोड आ जाए तो दुबारा से पीएम करें.
> इस से अच्छा तो यही ही कि आप  गर्म मसला विभाग में सूत्र होने का फ़ायदा उठायें यही ही कोड्स बता दें.
> कम से कम मैं तो आपको  पीएम करने का कष्ट नही करूँगा , न स्वयं कष्ट उठाउंगा न ही आपको कष्ट दूंगा उसका जवाब देने के लिए.
> आगेआपकी मर्ज़ी...आप भी स्वतंत्र देश के स्वतंत्र नागरिक हैं.


दोस्त मुश्किल यह है कि कहानी का विषय है ‘पांच हजारपति, करोड़पति बना’ इसके लिये करेक्टर ने  कुछ पैसे कमाये, नौकरी व व्यवसाय किया, अब डिटेल देते समय कहीं यह इल्जाम न लगे कि ‘विज्ञापन’ किया जा रहा है इसलिये कोड का चक्कर पाला गया। और फिर कोड्स कम से कम रहेंगे। तो ज्यादा चक्कर नहीं होगा। एक दो पीएम से किसी का कुछ नहीं बिगड़ेगा। इसलिये जरूरत है कि कुछ कोडों का प्रयोग हो अन्यथा विज्ञापन का इल्जाम लगेगा ही यह तो पक्का है।

----------


## ashwanimale

साढ़े तीन साल से इच्छा दबाये बैठा हूँ, घास नहीं डालती है, नखरों की पराकाष्ठा है, क्या करूँ, किससे कहूँ|

----------


## GJDholariya

I agree vd u dear ..
Ye aapka khayali pulaav mujhe bahot hi accha laga...

----------


## ashwanimale

> I agree vd u dear ..
> Ye aapka khayali pulaav mujhe bahot hi accha laga...


*भड़ास डाट काम पर अक्सर आया करो दोस्त, सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी दोस्तों से भड़ास भरी पोस्टिंग करने की गुजारिस है*

----------


## ashwanimale

> दोस्त मेरे मन मे एक अजीब तरीके का खयाली पुलाव है;
> *मैं चाहता हू कि ऐसी कोई तकनीक ईजाद हो जाये जिससे कि किसी भी इंसान की विचारधारा को सकारत्मक दिशा मे स्थायी रूप से बदला जा सके. इसके बाद दुनिया का कोई भी इंसान न तो गलत सोच सकेगा और ना ही कोई गलत काम कर सकेगा. दुनिया के सभी इंसानों के मन मे सिर्फ एक दुसरे के प्रति प्यार, सहयोग और भाईचारे के विचार ही आयेंगे और सभी इसी अनुरूप कार्य करेंगे. कहीं कुछ भी तेरा मेरा नहीं रहेगा. पूरी दुनिया मे सिर्फ एक ही जाती होगी मानव जाती और सिर्फ एक ही धर्म होगा इंसानियत का धर्म. मैं मन मे सोचता रहता हू कि ये शुभ कार्य मेरे ही हाथों से हो रहा है और इस उपाय का क्रियान्वयन मैं एकांत योग साधना के द्वारा करता हू.*


 योग साधना के द्वारा ल्क्च्य कैसे प्राप्त होंगें दोस्त 
भड़ास डाट काम पर अक्सर आया करो मित्र, आपके आने से सूत्र में चार-चाँद लग जाते है, सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी दोस्तों से भड़ास भरी पोस्टिंग करने की गुजारिस है

----------


## ashwanimale

*जिस्म 2 ने थोड़ी-बहुत कमाई कर ली हो, लेकिन जिन लोगों ने भी फिल्म देखी है वे बेहद निराश हुए। उनकी निराशा की सबसे अहम वजह थी कि सनी ने फिल्म में एक्सपोज ही नहीं* किया। सनी ने इसके लिए अपने फैंस से माफी मांगी है,*सनी की सॉरी से क्या ये उम्मीद लगाई जाए कि वे अपने फैंस की मांग को ध्यान में रखते हुए अपनी दूसरी फिल्म ‘रागिनी एमएमएस 2’ में कुछ बोल्ड सीन करेंगी।

----------


## agyani

aswinimale जी क्या हम कुछ भी कह सकते हैँ भडास निकाल सकते हैँ ।मै एक गरीब  आदमी हूँ सबसे ज्यादा ये उसी के पास होती हैँ।

----------


## bijay123456

Tu Samane Rahe Main Tera Deedaar Karoon,
Sab Kuch Bhula Ke Sirf Tujhe Hi Pyar Karoon,
Tere Julfon Ke Saye Mein Zindagi Mili,
Tere Aankhon Mein Doob Ke Khushi Mili,
Khuda Se Bhi Badhkar Tujhpe Aitbar Karoon,
Tum Na The Dil Mein Koi Arman Na Tha,
Is Nakam Zindagi Mein Kahi Jaan Na Tha,
Safar Ke Har Mod Pe Tera Intezaar Karoon,
Wafa Karo Mujhse Kabhi Door Na Jao,
Mere Dil Ko Khushi Dekar Phir Na Rulao,
Mere Sabkuch Tum Ho Tujhpe Jaan Nisar Karoon----ye un bewafa aurato ke liye hai,jo apne preme ko dokha dete hai,.

----------


## ashwanimale

> Tu Samane Rahe Main Tera Deedaar Karoon,
> Sab Kuch Bhula Ke Sirf Tujhe Hi Pyar Karoon,
> Tere Julfon Ke Saye Mein Zindagi Mili,
> Tere Aankhon Mein Doob Ke Khushi Mili,
> Khuda Se Bhi Badhkar Tujhpe Aitbar Karoon,
> Tum Na The Dil Mein Koi Arman Na Tha,
> Is Nakam Zindagi Mein Kahi Jaan Na Tha,
> Safar Ke Har Mod Pe Tera Intezaar Karoon,
> Wafa Karo Mujhse Kabhi Door Na Jao,
> ...


विजय 123456 ( की कविता रूपी भड़ास का हिन्दी अनुवाद, इस उम्मीद के साथ कि वे बुरा नहीं मानेंगे)
तू सामने रहे मैं तेरा दीदार करूं,
सब कुछ भुला सिर्फ तुझे ही प्यार करूं,
तेरे जुल्फों के सेये ऐं जिन्दगी मिली,
तेरी आंखों ऐं डूब के खुशी मिली,
खुदा से भी बढ़कर तुझपे ऐतबार करूं,
तुम ने थे दिल में कोई अरमान ना था,
इस नाकाम जिन्दगी  में कहीं जान ना था,
सफर के  हर मोड़ पे तेरा इंतजार करूं,
वफा करो मुझसे कभी दूर जाओ,
मेरे दिल कच खुशी देकर फिर ने रुलाओ,
मेरे सबकुछ तुम हो, तुझपे जान निसार करूं,
------ ये उन बेवफा औरतों के लिए, जो अपने प्रेमी को धोखा देती हैं,
इस को क्लिक करो और इंग्लिश में हिंदी शब्द टाइप करो, स्पेश बार मारते ही हिंदी में बदल जायेगा - दोस्त http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic

----------


## ashwanimale

> aswinimale जी क्या हम कुछ भी कह सकते हैँ भडास निकाल सकते हैँ ।मै एक गरीब  आदमी हूँ सबसे ज्यादा ये उसी के पास होती हैँ।


दोस्त - यह सूत्र हमारे आप जैसे लोगो के लिए ही बनाया गया है आप सभी का सूत्र है जैसे मर्जी आये उपयोग करिए

----------


## ashwanimale

विपुल का स्वागत है

----------


## ashwanimale

sweety_viky4u@yahoo.com*को अश्वनी मेल का उत्साह भरा नमस्कार|*

----------


## ashwanimale

उम्मींद है की आज दया होगी, आप लोगों की दुआ लगेगी, काम बनेगा

----------


## agyani

तो जी मेरे दिल आजकल थोडा परेशान इसलिए है कि हमारे एक साथी shreelatha(mele हैँ याँ female पता नही) जी ने मुझे उस चुटकले के लिए झाड पिला दी जो 2007 के अखबार से उठाया था और दु:ख है कि सबूत होते हुए भी मैँ अपनी सफाई कहाँ जाकर दूँ

----------


## agyani

चलो कुछ तो हल्का हुआ।अब मैँ देश के बारे मेँ कहना चाहुँगा ।कैसी विडंबना है ये कि एक पार्टी जिस गाँधी के नाम को आज तक पुश्तैनी जायदाद समझती आई है,जिसकी करता धर्ता अपने नाम मे भी गाँधी लगाती है,उनसे ही एक गाँधीवादी विचारधारा वाले आदमी को खतरा है।

----------


## ashwanimale

हाय - किसने ........... यह पैसा बनाया
           जिन्दगी पैसे के प्रयोग से पहले कैसी होगी 
दिन रात काम नहीं करना होता होगा, 
खाना और जान बचाना दो ही काम होंगें 
इस कमीने ने जीना हराम कर दिया
जब से यह पैदा हुआ 
न जाने कैसी-कैसी लाइफ स्टाइल डिसीस दे दीं टेंशन, हाइपर टेंशन 
जीवन नर्क बना दिया,
पहले पेड़ पर चढ़
फल तोडा खाया दिए चल
दिन में खाया थोडा-थोडा 
चाहे खाया दस बार 
पच गया सारा का सारा
शरीर हो गया भीम सा 
अब जिसको देखो 
वही 'मरियल टिटिहरी' 
होस्पिटलों में शहर बशते हैं
इतनी भीड़ सोचा था किसी ने
क्या हम सिर्फ डाक्टर के लिए कमाते हैं 
हर परिवार में एक बीमार 
आखिर कौन जिम्मेदार 
हाय ये पैसा और कौन ......... 
टिप्पणी चाहिए ही चाहिए , १० सेकेण्ड ही लगेंगे, अब दे ही दो, चाहे गलियां ही हों, आखिर सूत्र नाम 'भड़ास' है

----------


## ashwanimale

हर बच्चा कुछ यूँ पले ------------ कितना खुस होगा, आखिर उसके वजन के बराबर बस्ता छुट जायेगा

----------


## ashwanimale

इस घर में रहे, न सफोकेशन, न प्युरिफिकेष्न, न पोलुयुष्न, न एसी कि जरूरत

----------


## ashwanimale

> तो जी मेरे दिल आजकल थोडा परेशान इसलिए है कि हमारे एक साथी shreelatha(mele हैँ याँ female पता नही) जी ने मुझे उस चुटकले के लिए झाड पिला दी जो 2007 के अखबार से उठाया था और दु:ख है कि सबूत होते हुए भी मैँ अपनी सफाई कहाँ जाकर दूँ


 क्या जरूरत है, किशी शाला-शाली जो भी हो को समझानी की, सिर्फ एक को समझाये रखो, वो है आपकी खुद की अंतरात्मा, बस .......... बाकी तंग करें तो घुस ............. और क्या ........... यह फार्मूला कैसा है?

----------


## ashwanimale

बड़े होकर बलिष्ठ हों कुछ ऐसे

----------


## ashwanimale

गिने परभक्कछी के दांत

----------


## ashwanimale

कुछ यूँ बीते दिन -----------

----------


## ashwanimale

कुछ यूँ बीते दिन -----------

----------


## ashwanimale

कुछ यूँ बीते दिन -----------

----------


## ashwanimale

कुछ यूँ बीते दिन -----------

----------


## agyani

धन्यवाद aswinimaleजी आपने सही सलाह दी।

----------


## ashwanimale

> धन्यवाद aswinimaleजी आपने सही सलाह दी।


अपने आप पर भरोसा करिये, पूरी लाइफ हमेसा ध्यान रखें, की हम सुपर मैं नहीं हैं, इसलिए कुछ काम तो ऐसे होंगें ही जो आपसे व हमसे नहीं होने हैं| तो उन कामों को लेकर परेशान होने की क्या जरूरत है|

----------


## ingole

*दोस्त आज मैं सोच रहा हू कि मेरे पास अगर ऐसी कोई शक्ती होती जिस से मैं गायब होकर दूसरी किसी जगह पहुँच सकता होता तो आज मैं अपने बॉस की जबरजस्त धुलाई करता और जब भी मेरा मूड खराब होता तो मैं चुपके से जाकर उसके सारे प्रेजेंटेसन  बिगाड़ देता.............हा हा हा*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *दोस्त आज मैं सोच रहा हू कि मेरे पास अगर ऐसी कोई शक्ती होती जिस से मैं गायब होकर दूसरी किसी जगह पहुँच सकता होता तो आज मैं अपने बॉस की जबरजस्त धुलाई करता और जब भी मेरा मूड खराब होता तो मैं चुपके से जाकर उसके सारे प्रेजेंटेसन  बिगाड़ देता.............हा हा हा*


हा .. हा .. हा .. हा .................... मजा आ गया, बास भी यही सोचता होगा! जब उसका बास/मालिक उसको झाड़ पिलाता होगा|

----------


## fauji bhai

> दोस्तों अब पेश है मेरा दूसरा ख्याली पुलाव :
> 
> *आप सभी लोगों ने पुराने धर्म ग्रंथों या फिर कहानियों मे सुना होगा कि देवतागण एक स्थान से दुसरे स्थान पर कुछ ही पलों मे पहुँच जाते हैं. एक जगह से अंतर्ध्यान होते हैं और दूसरी किसी जगह प्रकट हो जाते हैं. 
> मैं सोचता हू कि वो कला या तकनीक इस दुनिया मे भी आ जाये तो आवागमन मे होने वाला खर्च और समय दोनों की ही बहुत सारी बचत हो जाया करेगी. मैं मन ही मन सोचता हू कि मॉस ट्रांसफर और डाटा ट्रांसफर के क्षेत्र मे कुछ संयुक्त अनुशंधान से इस तरीके की सफलता प्राप्त की जा सकती है. और दोस्तों खुशी की बात तो ये है कि अपने ख्याली पुलाव मे तो मैं इस तकनीक का आविष्कार कर चूका हू. और मैं अपने मन की गति से भी तीव्र गति से चलना चाहता हू.*


मित्र, आपका जो विचार है, मैं इससे सहमत हूँ. अगर सर अलबर्ट आइन्स्टाइन कुछ समय और जिन्दा रहे होते तो आज हम इस तकनीक का उपयोग मोबाइल फोन की तरह कर रहे होते. उन्होंने यह साबित कर दिया था के अगर मास को एनेर्जी में कन्वर्ट कर दिया जाये तो, मुमकिन है किसी भी चीझ को कही भी तुरंत भेज दिया जा सकता है. उनके कई ऐसे विचार थे जो आज दुनिया जानती भी नहीं है, जैसे चिझो को गायब कर देना इत्यादि उनके भावी आविष्कारो में शामिल थे. पर कास वो थोडा और जिन्दा रहे होते.

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्र, आपका जो विचार है, मैं इससे सहमत हूँ. अगर सर अलबर्ट आइन्स्टाइन कुछ समय और जिन्दा रहे होते तो आज हम इस तकनीक का उपयोग मोबाइल फोन की तरह कर रहे होते. उन्होंने यह साबित कर दिया था के अगर मास को एनेर्जी में कन्वर्ट कर दिया जाये तो, मुमकिन है किसी भी चीझ को कही भी तुरंत भेज दिया जा सकता है. उनके कई ऐसे विचार थे जो आज दुनिया जानती भी नहीं है, जैसे चिझो को गायब कर देना इत्यादि उनके भावी आविष्कारो में शामिल थे. पर कास वो थोडा और जिन्दा रहे होते.


 इस दुनिया का प्रत्येक इन्शान यह मानता है की आइंस्टाईन सर महान थे, आज की आधुनिक दुनिया में उनकी मौजूदगी और उनका ज्ञान गजब ढा देता, आप और हम सब जो कुछ सोच पा रहे या नहीं सोच पा रहे सब कुछ वे संभव कर सकते थे|
सूत्र पर आने और अपने विचार प्रस्तुत करने के लिए धन्यवाद् मेरे दोस्त

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेरा पुलाव थोड़ा ज्यादा ही खयाली लगता है । पर ये भी सच हो सकता है । मैँ सोचता हूँ कि मानव अजर अमर हो और अपनी इच्छानुसार उसे सब कुछ हासिल हो पर इसके लिए मेरे दिमाग मेँ कुछ आविष्कार हैँ जिन्हे सूत्रधार की अनुमति से मैँ प्रस्तुत करूँगा ।


यह सूत्र फोरम का है, फोरम मालिक, आप  मेहमान, मैं मेजबान, अब आप ही बताइये पूरी दुनिया में हर जगह, हर शहर में मेहमान की बात सिर आंखों पर होती है, तो फोरम अपवाद कैसे हो सकता है, बेहिचक शुरू हो जाओ! मेरे दोस्त

----------


## ashwanimale

आजादी दिलाने के झंडा बरदारों ने सोचा था क्या?

कानून बनाते समय सोचा था क्या?कि कभी इतना भी आशहाय हो जायेगा एक दिन कानून हमारा?कौन सुधारेगा, शायद चीन, या शायद पाकिस्तान, क्यों की हम और हमारी सरकार तो अपने में ही मस्त हैं| तीन बार पाक और एक बार चीन पहले ही हमारी गफलत का फायदा तो उठा ही चुकें हैं, तो वे चौथी बार क्यों नहीं उठायेंगें फायदा?

मोटरसाइकिल के पीछे लाश को बांध कर कहां ले जा रहा है यह आदमी
गरियाबंद| नक्सलियों से पुलिस और आम लोग किस तरह खौफजदा हैं, इसकी एक बानगी रायपुर से लगे मैनपुर ब्लॉक के शोभा थाने में देखने को मिली। मुखबिरी के संदेह में नक्सलियों ने 40 साल के शिक्षाकर्मी रायमन ध्रुव की हत्या की थी, लेकिन इस धुर नक्सली इलाके में उसके शव को उठाने के लिए न तो पुलिस गई और न ही मदद के लिए गांव वाले ही आगे आए। मजबूरी में मृतक का भाई अकेले ही गया और शव को लकड़ी के पटरे पर बांधकर मोटरसाइकिल से थाने लेकर आ गया ताकि अंतिम संस्कार के पहले उसका पोस्टमार्टम हो सके। गरियाबंद जिले के मैनपुर थाना अंतर्गत गांव झोलाराव गौरगांव में पदस्थ शिक्षाकर्मी रायमन ध्रुव की नक्सलियों ने हत्या कर दी। नक्सलियों ने 7 अगस्त की रात 40 वर्षीय ध्रुव को अगवा कर लिया था। उनका शव सड़क पर मिला। पिता सोनसाय ध्रुव ने बताया कि उसके 4 बेटे और 2 बेटियां हैं। रायसन तीसरे नम्बर का था। सभी की जिम्मेदारी उनके कांधे पर थी।[/SIZE]

----------


## ashwanimale

नालायक संतानों सावधान! 

संपत्ति वापस ले सकते हैं उपेक्षित मां-बाप

नालायक संतानों! अब सावधान हो जाओ, अपने मां-बाप को परेशान किया तो उनकी जायदाद से बेदखल हो सकते हो। ये उसके बाद भी संभव है, जब मां-बाप ने अपनी संपत्ति अपनी संतान के नाम कर दी हो। यूपी सरकार द्वारा माता-पिता के भरण-पोषण के लिए बनाए जाने वाले कानून के तहत संतानों से पीड़ित व उपेक्षित माता-पिता अगर चाहें तो उन्हें दी गई संपत्ति हस्तान्तरण को शून्य घोषित करवा सकते हैं। मुख्यमंत्री अखिलेश यादव द्वारा कैबिनेट की बैठक में इस अधिनियम को लागू करने का फैसला हुआ। अधिनियम के तहत बुजुर्ग माता-पिता और कानूनी अभिभावकों के वारिस को उनके भरण-पोषण का खर्च उठाना होगा और सरंक्षण देना होगा। सही भरण-पोषण न करने पर अधिनियम के तहत बनने वाले ट्रिब्यूनल माता-पिता या कानूनी अभिभावक को दस हजार रुपये तक का भत्ता दिलवा सकेंगे। माता-पिता और कानूनी अभिभावकों के भरण-पोषण, भत्तों के लिए आवदेन की व्यवस्था एवं विवादों के निपटारे के लिए ट्रिब्यूनल गठित होगा। यह ट्रिब्यूनल ही पहले इस तरह की शिकायतों की जांच व भरण-पोषण के भत्ते में परिवर्तन करेगा। 


दोस्तों नकारा, नामाकूल, कपूतों को सूचित कर दिया जाये, बात से नहीं माने तो चलेगा कानून का ठण्डा सूखा-सूखा!

----------


## ashwanimale

गुटखा हुआ सस्ता तो सादा पान मसाला महंगा, है न कमाल की गलती यूपी सरकार ने जहां गुटखा सस्ता कर दिया है तो वहीं सादा पान मसाले के साथ खैनी, जर्दा और सुर्ती को महंगा कर दिया है। सरकार का शायद यह संदेसा है यह कि युवा गुटखा खूब खायें और जल्दी मेरें| इसीलिए तो मूल्य संवर्धित टैक्स (वैट) की दरों में संशोधन को मंजूरी दे दी गई है। गुटखे पर जहां वैट 50 प्रतिशत से घटाकर 30 प्रतिशत कर दिया है, वहीं इस पर लगने वाला 5 प्रतिशत प्रवेश कर से समाप्त कर दिया गया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

[[भड़ास आफ द डे ]] - दोस्तों २७/८/१२ की प्रविष्टियों मैं बिजिय १२३४५६ की प्रविष्ठी # ५१ भड़ास आफ द डे घोषित होती है उन्हें हार्दिक बधाई|

----------


## ashwanimale

[[भड़ास आफ द डे ]] - दोस्तों २८/८/१२ की प्रविष्टियों मैं इंगोले # ७२ की प्रविष्ठी 'भड़ास आफ द डे' घोषित होती है उन्हें हार्दिक बधाई

----------


## ashwanimale

इंसान को दूसरों के कहने की परवा कम ही करनी चाहिए, जो खुद को अच्छा लगे वही करना चाहिये, छोटी सी तो जिंदगी मिली है हमें, उसे भी दूसरों के हिसाब से जीएंगे तो अपने मन की कब करेंगे।
कितनी साधी सी फिलौसफी है एक सरस जिंदगी जीने की, और हम हैं कि अनेक दांवपेंचों में उसे उलझा कर एकदम नीरस बना डालते हैं! क्या कहते हो दोस्तों -

----------


## ashwanimale

यह सब नयी पीढ़ी की बकवास नहीं है वह अपने दिल की आवाज सुनना पसंद करती है पैसा खर्च करते वक्त पुराने लोगों जैसा आगापीछा नहीं सोचती क्योंकि वह इतना कमाती है कि खर्च करना अपना हक समझती है। क्या कहते हो दोस्तों -

----------


## fauji bhai

> इंसान को दूसरों के कहने की परवा कम ही करनी चाहिए, जो खुद को अच्छा लगे वही करना चाहिये, छोटी सी तो जिंदगी मिली है हमें, उसे भी दूसरों के हिसाब से जीएंगे तो अपने मन की कब करेंगे।
> कितनी साधी सी फिलौसफी है एक सरस जिंदगी जीने की और हम हैं कि अनेक दांवपेंचों में उसे उलझा कर एकदम नीरस बना डालते हैं! क्या कहते हो दोस्तों -


*भगवान ने जब ज़िन्दगी एक दी है, तो दो बार क्यूँ सोचना?*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *भगवान ने जब ज़िन्दगी एक दी है, तो दो बार क्यूँ सोचना?*


फोजी भाई ने बिलकुल सही कहा, जब एक जिन्दगी है.......

----------


## ashwanimale

[[भड़ास आफ द डे ]] - दोस्तों २९/८/१२ की प्रविष्टियों मैं अस्वनी मेल की प्रविष्टी #७८ 'भड़ास आफ द डे' घोषित होती है|

----------


## ashwanimale

[[भड़ास आफ द डे ]] - दोस्तों २९/८/१२ की प्रविष्टियों मैं अस्वनी मेल की प्रविष्टी #७८ 'भड़ास आफ द डे' घोषित होती है|

----------


## ashwanimale

दोस्तों एक नया सूत्र बना है, बड़े चर्चे हैं, देखिये जरा, नाम है माया रहस्य

----------


## ashwanimale

पैमाने जिन्दगी के
पा कर तुम्हे जिन्दगी के 
मायने ही बदल गये
गहराई नापते थे जिस से 
वो पैमाने ही बदल गए|

----------


## bijay123456

Har Baar Wo Kyun Mujhe Chhod Jata Hai Tanha,
Main Majboot To Bahut Hoon Magar Pathar To Nahi.
Dil Ko Roshan Banao Ki Andhera Hate,
Nafaraton Ko Bhagao Ki Andhera Hate,
Aao Dil Ki Mehfil Mein Aao Ki Andhera Hate,
Rukh Se Julfein Hatao Ki Andhera Hate,
Do Pyar Ke Geet Gao Aur Muskuarao,
Sare Ghum Ko Bhulao Ki Andhera Hate,
Pyar Ke Noor Se Khaiyan Pat Do Nafraton Ki,
Jahan Ko Jagmagao Ki Andhera Hate,
Chand Se Mukhde Ki Tareef Mein Kuch Kehne Do,
Mere Gazalon Ko Mere Sath Gao Ki Andhera Hate,
Ek _“Raaj“_ Bhi Hai Aapke Bazam Mein Kabse,
Jam-E-Ulfat Pilao Ki Andhera Hate

----------


## ashwanimale

> Har Baar Wo Kyun Mujhe Chhod Jata Hai Tanha,
> Main Majboot To Bahut Hoon Magar Pathar To Nahi.
> Dil Ko Roshan Banao Ki Andhera Hate,
> Nafaraton Ko Bhagao Ki Andhera Hate,
> Aao Dil Ki Mehfil Mein Aao Ki Andhera Hate,
> Rukh Se Julfein Hatao Ki Andhera Hate,
> Do Pyar Ke Geet Gao Aur Muskuarao,
> Sare Ghum Ko Bhulao Ki Andhera Hate,
> Pyar Ke Noor Se Khaiyan Pat Do Nafraton Ki,
> ...


विजय बुरा नहीं मानेंगे इस उम्मीद के साथ हिंदी अनुवाद 
हर बार वो कौन मुझे छोड़ जाता है तनहा,
मैं मजबूत तो बहुत हूँ मगर पत्थर तो नहीं,
दिल को रोशन बनाओ कि अंधेरा हटे,
नफरतों को भगाओ सव अंधेरा हटे,
रूख से जुल्फें हटाओ कि अंधेरा हटे,
दो प्यार के गीत गाओ और मुस्कराओ,
सारे गम को भूलो कि अंधेरा हटे,
प्यार के नूर से खाईयां पाट दो नफरतों को,
जहाँ सच जगमगाओ कि अंधेरा हटे,
चाँद से मुखड़े की तारीफ में कुछ कहने दो,
मेरे गजलों सच मेरे साथ गाओ कि अंधेरा हटे,
एक ‘राज’ भाई है आपके बज्म में कबसे,
जाम-ए-उलफत कि अंधेरा हटे।

----------


## ashwanimale

पति पत्नी ने 
शादी की रजत जयंती 
नए ढंग से मनाई
दोनों ने मिल कर
एक धागे में 
पच्चीस गांठें लगाई।


शादी से पहले की बातें
याद दिलाते हुए
पत्नी ने कहा, ‘पहले आप
चांद सितारे तोड़ लाने की
बातें करते थे
लेकिन अब फूल तोड़ कर लाने में
बहाने बनाते हैं।’


पति बोला, ‘अरी पगली, 
कहीं चुनाव के वादे 
बाद में पूरे होते हैं?
साभार - राजेंद्र श्रीवास्तव

----------


## Jayeshh

क्या बात है अश्विनी जी, क्या शानदार भड़ास, गप सप, और साथ में ख़बरें..........और ज्ञान की बातें अलग से........

----------


## ashwanimale

अंधियारी रात में टिमटिमाते तारे
तारों के बीच झिलमिलाता तुम्हारा दर्पण
जब भी मैं ने तुम्हें छूना चाहा
सूरज की पहली किरण का उजियारा
मुझे तुम से दूर ले गया....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आजादी दिलाने के झंडा बरदारों ने सोचा था क्या?
> 
> कानून बनाते समय सोचा था क्या?कि कभी इतना भी आशहाय हो जायेगा एक दिन कानून हमारा?कौन सुधारेगा, शायद चीन, या शायद पाकिस्तान, क्यों की हम और हमारी सरकार तो अपने में ही मस्त हैं| तीन बार पाक और एक बार चीन पहले ही हमारी गफलत का फायदा तो उठा ही चुकें हैं, तो वे चौथी बार क्यों नहीं उठायेंगें फायदा? 
> 
> मोटरसाइकिल के पीछे लाश को बांध कर कहां ले जा रहा है यह आदमी
> गरियाबंद| नक्सलियों से पुलिस और आम लोग किस तरह खौफजदा हैं, इसकी एक बानगी रायपुर से लगे मैनपुर ब्लॉक के शोभा थाने में देखने को मिली। मुखबिरी के संदेह में नक्सलियों ने 40 साल के शिक्षाकर्मी रायमन ध्रुव की हत्या की थी, लेकिन इस धुर नक्सली इलाके में उसके शव को उठाने के लिए न तो पुलिस गई और न ही मदद के लिए गांव वाले ही आगे आए। मजबूरी में मृतक का भाई अकेले ही गया और शव को लकड़ी के पटरे पर बांधकर मोटरसाइकिल से थाने लेकर आ गया ताकि अंतिम संस्कार के पहले उसका पोस्टमार्टम हो सके। गरियाबंद जिले के मैनपुर थाना अंतर्गत गांव झोलाराव गौरगांव में पदस्थ शिक्षाकर्मी रायमन ध्रुव की नक्सलियों ने हत्या कर दी। नक्सलियों ने 7 अगस्त की रात 40 वर्षीय ध्रुव को अगवा कर लिया था। उनका शव सड़क पर मिला। पिता सोनसाय ध्रुव ने बताया कि उसके 4 बेटे और 2 बेटियां हैं। रायसन तीसरे नम्बर का था। सभी की जिम्मेदारी उनके कांधे पर थी।[/SIZE]


बहुत मार्मिक घटना बतायी मित्र.... कमल जी.

----------


## pankaj20882

आदमी की तमाम इच्छाओँ मे सर्वोपरि है अमर अजर रहने की इच्छा । पर ये आज तक पूरी न हो पायी है । आज तक विज्ञान के तमाम आविष्कारो मेँ केवल एक ही तकनीकि बची है जो आशा की किरण जगाती है । और वह है स्टेम सेल तकनीकि । पर हमारे मुनियोँ ने हजारोँ साल पहले ही कई गुना बेहतर तकनीकि खोजी थी ।

----------


## pankaj20882

मेरा कहने का मकसद केवल एक है । अपने सुपर ज्ञान को अन्धकार से प्रकाश मेँ लाने का प्रयास करेँ ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> आदमी की तमाम इच्छाओँ मे सर्वोपरि है अमर अजर रहने की इच्छा । पर ये आज तक पूरी न हो पायी है । आज तक विज्ञान के तमाम आविष्कारो मेँ केवल एक ही तकनीकि बची है जो आशा की किरण जगाती है । और वह है स्टेम सेल तकनीकि । पर हमारे मुनियोँ ने हजारोँ साल पहले ही कई गुना बेहतर तकनीकि खोजी थी ।


बात तो आपकी बहुत सही है, परंतु ऋषि मुनियों के हवाले से यदि हम अपने आप को सुपर बताते हैं तो मेरे हिसाब से यह गलत है, अगर किसी को लगता है कि मेरा देश या हमारे पूर्वज पहले कभी महान थे तो मुझसे बात करे , मैं इतिहास के हवाले से सिद्ध कर दूंगा कि मेरा देश व मेरे देश के सभी लोग, प्राचीन काल में कभी महान नहीं थे, और साथ ही यह भी सिद्ध कर सकता हूँ कि पूर्वजों की कथित महानता की बैशाखी के सहारे के बगैर भी मेरा देश महान बनेगा, यह भी बता सकता हूँ कि यह सब होगा कैसे?

----------


## ashwanimale

फर्क मिटने के लिए सहकारी प्रयास
 यू पी में परिवार वाले जिस प्रकार अभी तक लड़की को बोझ समझते आ रहे थे, उनकी सोच में भी बदलाव आ सके, वे कह सकें कि लड़का-लड़की में कोई भेद नहीं है। कन्या विद्याधन लड़की के लिए केवल आर्थिक सहायता नहीं है, बल्कि सरकार का लड़कियों के प्रति एक सम्मान का भाव है। यह नारी सशक्तीकरण की दिशा में उत्तर प्रदेश की समाजवादी सरकार की एक सार्थक पहल है, जो नारी-जीवन के विभिन्न आयामों को सुनहरे पंख देगी।
डाॅ भावना के शब्दों में -

----------


## ashwanimale

जिन परिवारों की वार्षिक आय 35 हजार रुपए तक है, उनकी लड़कियों को सहायता दी जाएगी, किंतु गरीबी रेखा से नीचे जीवनयापन करने वाले परिवारों की लड़कियों को प्राथमिकता दी जाएगी। हाईस्कूल पास छात्राओं को इंटरमीडिएट की कक्षाओं में प्रवेश लेना अनिवार्य है। प्रदेश के अधिकतर जिलांे में आर्थिक सहायता हेतु छात्राओं के आवेदनपत्र मंगाने की कार्रवाई  प्रारंभ कर दी गई है। इसके तहत छात्राओं को निर्धारित आवेदनपत्र भरकर संबंधित इंटर काॅलेज के प्रधानाचाय्र से अग्रसारित कराके जिला विद्यालय निरीक्षक कार्यालय में जमा करना है। आवेदनपत्र के साथ  2012 में इंअरमीडिएट उत्तीर्ण मार्कशीट और 35 हजार रुपए तक परिवार की आय का प्रमाणपत्र संलग्न करना है।

----------


## ashwanimale

......................

----------


## ashwanimale

........................

----------


## ashwanimale

http://www.uu.netii.net/?q=search/no...Eka-Wahyu.html द्वारा लिया गया

----------


## dhanrajk75

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ भाई .............................

----------


## ashwanimale

> मैं भी हाजिर हूँ भाई .............................


अरे दोस्त स्वागत है अपनी भडास निकालों इंतजार कर रहा हूँ, मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

....................;;;;;;;;;

----------


## ashwanimale

..........भाग-४

----------


## ashwanimale

108-------------------

----------


## aankhe

मित्रों वसे तो इस विभाग मे मेरा प्रथम आगमन है, किन्तु 
मन प्रसन्न करने वाल एवं भाव विभोर करने वाला सूत्र है, मित्र प्रयास ज़ारी रखें ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्रों वसे तो इस विभाग मे मेरा प्रथम आगमन है, किन्तु 
> मन प्रसन्न करने वाल एवं भाव विभोर करने वाला सूत्र है, मित्र प्रयास ज़ारी रखें ।


इतनी सुंदर आँखों वाले दोस्त सूत्र पर आना जारी ही रखना, निवेदन है

----------


## ashwanimale

१०९...........................

----------


## ashwanimale

..........................

----------


## ashwanimale

टिप्प्णी की जरूरत मुझे भी है|

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी माता जी गैस जलाते हुए झुलस गयी थी जबकि गैस पहले से खुला ऑन था, 
बस माचिस दिखाते ही आग लग गयी जिस से वह पेट से निचले हिस्से में वह क्षतिग्रस्त हो गयी . 
यह रविवार सुबह १२ जून २००५  की बात है, समय होगा ७ बजे लगभग.
 मैं मेरा भाई गाडी ले कर माता जी को लेकर सफदर जंग हॉस्पिटल भागे 
कोई रेड लाईट नही देखि बस माता जी को दिलासा देते हुए.......
 माता जी ने बस अपन ध्यान अपनी सुबह की पूजा पाठ पर केंद्रित कर लिया था.
वह वही ठाकुर जी का स्मरण , भजन कर रही थी.
मैं अपने मन ही मन में यह सोच रहा था.........

जिस तरह कैसेट कि रिवाइंड किया जा सकता है क्या उसी तरह इस समय को भी रिवाइंड करके 
वह समय ले आया जाये जो माता जी के क्षति ग्रस्त होने से पूर्व का था.
किन्तु  यह सम्भव हमारे ( मनुष्य ) के लिए नही है.

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेरी माता जी गैस जलाते हुए झुलस गयी थी जबकि गैस पहले से खुला ऑन था, 
> बस माचिस दिखाते ही आग लग गयी जिस से वह पेट से निचले हिस्से में वह क्षतिग्रस्त हो गयी . 
> यह रविवार सुबह १२ जून २००५  की बात है, समय होगा ७ बजे लगभग.
>  मैं मेरा भाई गाडी ले कर माता जी को लेकर सफदर जंग हॉस्पिटल भागे 
> कोई रेड लाईट नही देखि बस माता जी को दिलासा देते हुए.......
>  माता जी ने बस अपन ध्यान अपनी सुबह की पूजा पाठ पर केंद्रित कर लिया था.
> वह वही ठाकुर जी का स्मरण , भजन कर रही थी.
> मैं अपने मन ही मन में यह सोच रहा था.........
> 
> ...


आपकी बातों का मर्म समझ दिल भर आया, वाकई यह सम्भव होता तो क्या बात थी? उम्मीद पर दुनिया कायम है, वैज्ञानिक लगे हैं, भारत भी ३०० दिन का सफर करने वाला अन्तरिछ यान बना रहा है| मेरे डैडी के बचपन, यानी 70 साल पहले कोई यह सोच सकता था। कोई यान 300 दिन की यात्रा के बाद मंगल ग्रह पहुंचेगा, नहीं, उसी तरह आज हम सभी समय रिवाइंड करने के बारे में नहीं विश्वास करते पर यह सम्भव है यही मानिये ये बात अलग है कि हमारी अगली पीढ़ियां उसका लाभ उठायेंगी, हां ये हमारी बदतमीजी होगी कि हम अपने बचपन की उपलब्धियां वो वातावरण वो गाजर, वो मूंगफली का स्वाद, अपनी अगली पीढ़ी को नहीं दे सकेंगे, और बहुत कुछ वे नहीं पायेंगी, शायद गौरय्या भी वे न देख सकें, क्यों कि पर्यावरण तो हम ही बर्बाद कर रहे हैं, खैर उम्मीद करते हैं, समय रिवाइंड करने की बात सच होगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

मेरा एक विचार यह भी है 
आपकी बात से, कुछ अन्य बातों की तरफ मेरा ध्यान गया, मैंने सोचा कि भारत के हिन्दू (मैं स्वयं) कुछ ज्यादा ही सहिष्णु (या भीरू) रहे हैं, (कुछ अपवाद छोड़कर)। कुछ हिंदुओं को यह बात अखरती भी होगी। क्यों कि पूर्व के काल में परराष्ट्र के आक्रमणकारियों ने हिन्दुओं खूब-खूब बेइज्जत किया है, उसकी प्रतिक्रिया कहीं न कहीं हिन्दुओं के मन में सैकड़ों सालों से दबी पड़ी है, समयांतराल के साथ यह प्रतिक्रिया उनके अंतर्मन में रचबस गई, जिसके असर से हिन्दुओं में कुछ सकारात्मक और कुछ नकारात्मक विचार गहनता से घर कर गये, मैं स्वयं सोचता हूँ, कि ओलम्पिक में हारना कितना बुरा लगता है, और ओलम्पिक में जीतना कितना सुखदायी है, इसीप्रकार, जब हिन्दू अपने ही देश में अपमानित होता है, आजादी से पहले और उसके बाद भी, तो कितना तिलमिलाता है, पर चूंकि मूलरूप में वह अहिंसक रहा है इसलिये अधिसंख्य हिन्दू प्रतिक्रिया दर्शाने में स्वयं पर कंट्रोल रखने में सक्षम हो जाता है, अन्य जातियों के लोग ऐसा अपेक्षाकृत कम कर पाते हैं, ‘इस बात का सबूत विश्व भर में घटित होने वाली जातिगत घटनायें हैं।’ अब बात आती है हिन्दुओं में कंट्रोल करने के गुण की, तो देखिये पूरे देश के सर्वोच्च शक्तिशाली लोग हिन्दू नहीं हैं, (सबूत है) यह उदाहरण पूरी दुनिया में कहीं और नहीं मिलेगा कि 70-80 करोड़ की संख्या पर अन्य जाति के लोग शासन चलाते हों, आखिरकार पिछले 60 सालों से भारत पर शासन करने वाला गांधी परिवार हिन्दू नहीं है। (अब जो हिन्दू धर्म छोड़ कर अन्य जाति स्वीकार कर ले फिर वह अपने को हिन्दू की तरह कैसे प्रकट कर सकता है, जैसे दिग्गी राजा,) बयानवीर दिग्गी ‘हिन्दू’ की बात करने वाले की गां में हैंडपंप कर देते हैं, पूरे देश में सेक्युलर कौन कहे जाते हैं, जो हिन्दू की बात न करते हों, साम्प्रदायिक कौन कहे जाते हैं, जो हिन्दू की बात करते हों, इस बार भी माहौल यही बनाया जा रहा है, सभी राजनीतिक पार्टियां यही कह रही हैं हम साम्प्रदायिक पार्टी को सत्ता में आने से रोकने के लिये फलां-फलां करेंगे। मतलब हिन्दू के अलावा अन्य कोई भी शासक बने इसी की साजिश को सफल बनाने की राजनीति चल रही है।
(- ड्रैक्युला भाई क्या कहते हैं आप, हिन्दू भीरू है कि नहीं)

----------


## amit.vasna

> अच्छा सूत्र हे मेरा ... हे सो पुलाव बना लिया


सही बात   सही बात    सही बात   ...

----------


## Vipul89

भाई अस्न्वानी मेल सादर प्रणाम आपकी बात सही है ,परन्तु पूर्वजो की महानता पर प्रश्न अनुचित है | जब इतिहास  में अशुद्धता  हो ,तो धर्म और पीढ़ी अपंग होती ही है |

----------


## ashwanimale

> भाई अस्न्वानी मेल सादर प्रणाम आपकी बात सही है ,परन्तु पूर्वजो की महानता पर प्रश्न अनुचित है | जब इतिहास  में अशुद्धता  हो ,तो धर्म और पीढ़ी अपंग होती ही है |


मतलब आप आंशिक रूप से सहमत है, सुक्रिया मित्र|

----------


## Jayeshh

यार अश्विनी........... बहुत ही निडरता से अपनी भड़ास निकाली...और सही भी है........

----------


## ashwanimale

स्वागत है द्रेकुल्ला ........

----------


## ashwanimale

धमकी की धमक-1
धमकियों से क्या जीवन चलता है? हमारे देश में तो आदर्श नेता भी धमकियों के सहारे समाज की अगुआई करते नजर आते हैं, ‘दीदी’ समंबोधन वाली नेता अपनी तुनक मिजाजी के अनुरूप हर थोड़ दिन में धमकी देती हैं, और कभी-2 बैक गेयर लगा कर मान भी जाती हैं, इस बार नहीं मानी, केंद्र की नाक में दम कर रखा है, अन्य कई उदाहरण न्यूज में आते ही रहते हैं, भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ अच्छीभली जंग छेड़ने वालों की धमकियों इस समय सुर्खियों में नहीं हैं।
हमारे कार्यालयों व कारखानों में कर्मचारी हर समय धमकी देते ही रहते हैं, किसी भी बड़े कारखाने में चले जाइए, बाहर काले बोर्ड पर चाक से बड़ी-बड़ी बातें, बीसियों धमकियां लिखी मिलेगी, वो भी प्रबंधकों के खिलाफ, पुलिस भी आतंकियों से मिली धमकी से आये दिन पब्लिक को डराती ही रहती है। कि अब दीवाली पर ये होगा, 15 अगस्त को ये होगा, ईद पर कुछ होगा, वे यह सोचते हैं कि धमकी के बारे में सबको बता दिया बस उनका काम पूरा हो गया। कुछ हो भी जायेगा तो वे कह देंगे कि हमने तो पहले ही बता दिया था, चेतावनी तो दे रखी थी।
धमकी दरअसल निकम्मेपन को छिपाने का तरीका है, धमकी वह देता है जिसे लगता है कि वह कुछ गलत कर रहा है, कुछ कम कर रहा है, जो सही और सक्षम होता है वह धमकी नहीं देता, जो करना है करता है, ऐसा व्यक्ति जानता है कि जो किया जा रहा है, सही है और धमकी की जरूरत नहीं है, अगर वह पर्थना भी करता है तो उसे धमकी से कई गुना महत्व का आदेश मान कर सिरमाथे पर लिया जाता है। 
क्रमशः. . .

----------


## ashwanimale

धमकी की धमक -2


जो कमजोर या बड़बोले होते हैं, वे धमकी दे कर अपना गुस्सा निकालते हैं, चूंकि आमतौर पर धमकी के पीछे चाहे कम मात्रा में ही सही, मांग भी छिपी होती है, कई बार धमकी से भी आंशिक काम हो जाता है, अगर नहीं भी होता तो धमकी देने वालो को अपने चारों और वालों से यह कहने का अवसर तो मिलता है कि जो बस में था, किा तो था।
कुछ सरकार धमकियां भी हैं, हम पाकिस्तान को सबक सिखा देंगे, हम चीने से डरते नहीं, हम दुनिया की बड़ी शक्ति बन कर दिखायेंगे, हम भ्रष्टाचारी को नहीं छोड़ेंगे, हम कानून व्यवस्था की ढिलाई बर्दाश्त नहीं करेंगे आदि धमकियां देने वाले खुद निकम्मे, डरपोक, भ्रष्ट, बेइमान, लुटेरे, कानून भंजक, दिशाहीन हैं, ऐसे ही लोग धमकियों से डरते हैं और ले दे कर फैसले करने में विश्वास रखते हैं। 
सच्चे लोग तो अपनी बात पर डटे रहते हैं, हिम्मत वाले मुकाबला करते हैं, जिन में बल होता है वे प्रकृति की धमकी से भी डर कर एवरेस्ट विजय करते हैं, हम किस गिनती में आते हैं, जरा सोचें, धमकी देना बंद करें तो काम शुरू हो।  समाप्त

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Vipul89

भाई प्रणाम ,आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूँ , की हमारा इतिहास ९०० बर्षो की परतंत्र नीति,अन्य धर्म के बडाबे के कारण पूर्ण शुद्या नहीं है |हमारे ग्रन्थ जो हमारे पूर्वजो की आदर्शो की प्रत्यक्ष दर्शक थे ,परन्तु समय के साथ वह भी नष्ट हो गये |अन्य धर्मो की दमनकारी नीति की कारण | इस में न आपका दोष है ,न हीं मेरा |परन्तु दोष समय और मानव असभ्यता का है, की हमें आपने पूर्वजो में दोष दिखाई पड़ते है| धन्यवाद मित्र ....

----------


## ashwanimale

> भाई प्रणाम ,आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूँ , की हमारा इतिहास ९०० बर्षो की परतंत्र नीति,अन्य धर्म के बडाबे के कारण पूर्ण शुद्या नहीं है |हमारे ग्रन्थ जो हमारे पूर्वजो की आदर्शो की प्रत्यक्ष दर्शक थे ,परन्तु समय के साथ वह भी नष्ट हो गये |अन्य धर्मो की दमनकारी नीति की कारण | इस में न आपका दोष है ,न हीं मेरा |परन्तु दोष समय और मानव असभ्यता का है, की हमें आपने पूर्वजो में दोष दिखाई पड़ते है| धन्यवाद मित्र ....


हिन्दू धर्म के अक्षुण्ण रहने का कारण भी यही है कि हम अपने धर्म पर टिप्पणियों को करने ने सक्षम हैं, और यह शक्ति भी हमारा धर्म ही हमें देता है, अपवाद तो हर जगह मिलते हैं, ऋषि, मुनियों, गुरूओं के खिलाफ प्रत्येक टिप्पणी गलत नहीं होती, वे स्वयं चाहते आये हैं कि उनकी छत्रछाया से लोग निकले ताकि नई सोच के साथ नयी खोज, शोध हो सकें, ऐसा न होता तो बौध, जैन, सिख धर्म/पंथ आदि का जन्म न हुआ होता, अगर लोग अपने गुरूओ, ऋषियों, मुनियों के विचारों से चिपके रहते कुछ अलग हट कर न सोचते तो आज चीन, जापान जैसे देशों में छाया रहने वाला बौद्ध धर्म होता?

----------


## Vipul89

साधू -साधू  निरंतरता बनाये रखे ।

----------


## amararya

भड़ास आज के राजनितिज्ञो के प्रति 

बर्बादे गुलिस्तां करने एक ही उल्लू काफी है 
यहाँ तो हर साख पे उल्लू बैठे है अंजामे गुलिस्ता क्या होगा

----------


## sushilnkt

सुभान अल्ला ..... तुसी तो छा गए .................

----------


## ashwanimale

दोस्तों बीएसएनएल की ओ ऍफ़ सी केबिल कट गयी है, नेट सही होते ही सम्पर्क करूंगा|

----------


## Kamal Ji

बर्बाद गुलिस्तां करने को बस एक ही उल्लू काफी होता है.... 
हर शाख़ पे उल्लू बैठा है अंजाम-ए-गुलिस्तां क्या होगा....

----------


## ashwanimale

*तन्हाईयाँ* 
अपनी तन्हाइयों को 
हम यूँ ही सजा लेते हैं 
आप ही अपने घर की 
जंजीर हिला लेते हैं 
 - राखी पुरोहित

----------


## Krish13

टुकड़े-टुकड़े दिन बीता 
धज्जी धज्जी रात मिली
जिसका जितना आँचल था 
उतनी ही सौगात मिली...

----------


## ashwanimale

> टुकड़े-टुकड़े दिन बीता 
> धज्जी धज्जी रात मिली
> जिसका जितना आँचल था 
> उतनी ही सौगात मिली...


बहुत खूब मित्र

----------


## Krish13

दिल की बात लबों पे लाकर अब तक
हम दुख सहते हैं
हमने सुना था इस नगरी में दिल वाले
भी रहते हैं
एक हमें आवारा कहना कोई
अनोखी बात नहीं
दुनिया वाले दिल वालों को और बहुत
कुछ कहते हैं...

----------


## Krish13

> बहुत खूब मित्र


धन्यवाद मित्र...........

----------


## ingole

*तुम शहर में हो तो हमें क्या गम ? जब  उठेंगे 
ले आयेंगे बाजार से जाकर दिल-ओ-जां और*

----------


## ingole

> दिल की बात लबों पे लाकर अब तक
> हम दुख सहते हैं
> हमने सुना था इस नगरी में दिल वाले
> भी रहते हैं
> एक हमें आवारा कहना कोई
> अनोखी बात नहीं
> दुनिया वाले दिल वालों को और बहुत
> कुछ कहते हैं...


_
निकालना चाहता है  काम क्या तानो से तू .'ग़ालिब'
तेरे बे-मेहर कहने से वो तुझ पर मेहरबां क्यूँ हो_

----------


## ingole

_ये कह सकते हो कि हम दिल में नहीं है पर ये बतलाओ 
कि जब दिल में तुम ही तुम हो तो आँखों से निहाँ क्यूँ हो_

----------


## ingole

_यही है आजमाना तो सताना किसको कहते हैं 
अदू के हो लिए जब तुम तो मेरा इम्तिहाँ क्यूँ हो 
_

अदू--दुश्मन

----------


## ingole

_

क्यूँ न चीखुं कि याद करते हैं,
मेरी आवाज गर नहीं आती 

दाग-ए-दिल गर नजर नहीं आता 
बू भी ए-चारागर नहीं आती 

हम वहां हैं जहाँ से हमको भी
कुछ हमारी खबर नहीं आती 

मरते हैं आरजू में मरने कि 
मौत आती है पर नहीं आती 

काबा किस मुह से जाओगे 'ग़ालिब'
शर्म तुमको मगर नहीं आती_

----------


## ingole

> टुकड़े-टुकड़े दिन बीता 
> धज्जी धज्जी रात मिली
> जिसका जितना आँचल था 
> उतनी ही सौगात मिली...




_रोने से इश्क में हम और बे बाक हो गए 
धोये गए हैं इस कदर कि बस पाक-पाक हो गए_

----------


## ingole

_होता है निहां गर्द में सेहरा मेरे  होते 
घिसता है जबीं खाक पे दरिया मेरे आगे 

मत पूछ के क्या हाल है मेरा तेरे पीछे ?
तू देख कि क्या रंग है तेरा मेरे आगे 

इमां मुझे रोके है जो खींचे है मुझे कुफ्र 
काबा मेरे पीछे है कलीसा मेरे आगे 

आशिक हूँ पे-माशूक फरेबी है मेरा काम 
मजनू को बुरा कहती है लैला मेरे आगे_

----------


## RAJ.D.BEST

wah wah... shayad ghalib ki ghazal hai na bahut acche mitra

----------


## ashwanimale

चिंपू को घर पर पढ़ाने आई लेडी टीचर बोली . एक्टिव वॉइस और पैसिव वॉइस में अंतर बताओ। 
चिंपू ने तत्काल जवाब दिया .
 एक्टिव वॉइस. तेरे मस्त.मस्त दो नैनए मेरे दिल का ले गए चैन। 
पैसिव वॉइस. मेरे दिल का ले गए चैनए तेरे मस्त.मस्त दो नैन।

----------


## ashwanimale

*वे पल* 
हम तो भूल भी जाएं वे पल
जो तेरे साथ बिताए हैं
तेरे प्यार ने वे पल
फिर याद दिलाए हैं
                 - राखी पी.

----------


## 7color

मै  एक ऐसी शक्ति इजाद करना चाहता हु जो भगवन के पास भी नहीं है .......औरत का मन पढने की शक्ति ......... कैसा है ये विचार जरूर  बताना ....

----------


## ashwanimale

> मै..औरत का मन पढने की शक्ति ...बताना


भगवान आपको कोई शक्ति-वक्ति नहीं देंगे बच्चा। क्यों आप उनकी ‘सर्वश्रेष्ठ कृति’ में विकार पैदा करने के इच्छुक हो,  इस तरह दुनिया में अव्यवस्था फैलाने का कारण बन सकते हो, और ....... पता नहीं क्या-क्या हो जाने का खतरा है, इसलिये वे आपको शक्ति तो देंगे ही, परंतु 61-62 की। हा.हा, मित्र, कैसी रही, क्षमा।

----------


## agyani

> भगवान आपको कोई शक्ति-वक्ति नहीं देंगे बच्चा। क्यों आप उनकी ‘सर्वश्रेष्ठ कृति’ में विकार पैदा करने के इच्छुक हो,  इस तरह दुनिया में अव्यवस्था फैलाने का कारण बन सकते हो, और ....... पता नहीं क्या-क्या हो जाने का खतरा है, इसलिये वे आपको शक्ति तो देंगे ही, परंतु 61-62 की। हा.हा, मित्र, कैसी रही, क्षमा।


प्रिय मेल जी , भगवान के पास तो यह शक्ति  ही नही है। ये तो अपनी प्रयोगशाला मे इसे ईजाद करने की बात कर रहे है।भगवान से मांग थोडे ही रहे है। वैसे जो औरत के मन को समझ लेता है, फिर  तो उसका मालिक भी भगवान ही होता है क्योकि वो पागल हो जाता है। वैसे विचार अतिउत्तम है) ( मित्रो क्रपया बुरा मत मानियेगा)(मजाक) क्षमा करना)

----------


## 7color

मै  भी केवल मजाक ही में यह बात कह रहा था ...क्यों की मै  भी जानता  हु की औरत के मन को पढना  तो उपरवाले के भी बस की बात नहीं ............

----------


## ashwanimale

आज, मेरे एक मित्र ने इतफाक से अपना मन हलका करने के लिये फोरम के एक सूत्र पर अपने दिल में दबी हुई बातें की, उनके मन का बोझ हल्का देख मैं बहुत खुश हूं, मुझे डर था, कि कहीं उनको खो न दूं। शुक्र है, चाचा का जो, यह सब होने देने के कारण बने, उनकी लाइट चली गयी, और वह हुआ जिसकी जरूरत थी, पर कोई कहता न था,

----------


## ashwanimale

सही कहा था मैंने अब असर दिखा ४ घंटे ओब्सर्व किया तो देखा की काफी पोसिटिव थे मेरे मित्र|

----------


## agyani

IDEA वालोँ की ऐसी की तैसी ,साले हर महिने के आखिर के दो दिन  नेट को बुल्डोजर पर रख चलवाते है, एक तो मै फोन से आता हुँ , उपर से धीमा और कर देते है।

----------


## agyani

> आज, मेरे एक मित्र ने इतफाक से अपना मन हलका करने के लिये फोरम के एक सूत्र पर अपने दिल में दबी हुई बातें की, उनके मन का बोझ हल्का देख मैं बहुत खुश हूं, मुझे डर था, कि कहीं उनको खो न दूं। शुक्र है, चाचा का जो, यह सब होने देने के कारण बने, उनकी लाइट चली गयी, और वह हुआ जिसकी जरूरत थी, पर कोई कहता न था,


हा हा हा ..... मेल जी,सही कह रहे है आप।:-)

----------


## ashwanimale

> IDEA वालोँ की ऐसी की तैसी ,साले हर महिने के आखिर के दो दिन  नेट को बुल्डोजर पर रख चलवाते है, कमीनोँ की औलाद साले


क्या खूब भड़ास निकाली सूत्र का सही उपयोग किया मित्र, दिल खुश हुआ, मित्र, इन सालों को तो गरियाना ही चाहिये, कोई भी प्रोडक्ट पर कितनी मार्जिन लेंगे, कहीं कोई रूल नहीं, कहो तो 5 रूपये की चीज के 50 रुपये मार्जिन हजम कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र अमेरिका केन वालमार्ट वालों के खिलाफ एक आन्दोलन चला कुछ जानकारी है की किस बारे में था

----------


## ashwanimale

वहीं न्यूयार्क में वालमार्ट के सामने जनता का हुजूम धरने पर बैठा था कुछ दिनों पूर्व, कुछ याद करो

----------


## ashwanimale

टीवी में तस्वीरें आई थीं, की पोलिस जबरन उठा रही थी उन्हें

----------


## ashwanimale

जहाँ तक मुझे याद है, वे एम्एनसीज के मार्जिन कटस के बारे में था?

----------


## ashwanimale

आज चाचा का भी मूड कुछ बेहतर लगा!

----------


## agyani

> मित्र अमेरिका केन वालमार्ट वालों के खिलाफ एक आन्दोलन चला कुछ जानकारी है की किस बारे में था


नही मित्र ,क्षमा करना, मुझे जानकारी नही है ,वैसे किस बारे मे था?

----------


## ashwanimale

बेदु सम्बन्धी घटना ने व्यक्ति-२ पर अलग-२ असर डाला!!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

सवाल था -



> वहीं न्यूयार्क में वालमार्ट के सामने जनता का हुजूम धरने पर बैठा था कुछ दिनों पूर्व, कुछ याद करो


उत्तर नहीं मिला आपका तो मैंने सयम जवाब दिया 



> टीवी में तस्वीरें आई थीं, की पोलिस जबरन उठा रही थी उन्हें


फिर भी उत्तर नहीं मिला आपका तो मैंने स्वयम जवाब दिया 



> जहाँ तक मुझे याद है, वे एम्एनसीज के मार्जिन कटस के बारे में था?


फिर भी उत्तर नहीं मिला आपका तो मैंने स्वयम जवाब दिया 



> मित्र अमेरिका केन वालमार्ट वालों के खिलाफ एक आन्दोलन चला कुछ जानकारी है की किस बारे में था


अब जाकर उत्तर आया आपका 



> नही मित्र ,क्षमा करना, मुझे जानकारी नही है ,वैसे किस बारे मे था?


हद हैं आइडिया वालों की इतना स्लो है आपका नेट, आप पर गर्व है, की आप इससे काम चला कैसे लेते हो, मित्र

----------


## agyani

> क्या खूब भड़ास निकाली सूत्र का सही उपयोग किया मित्र, दिल खुश हुआ, मित्र, इन सालों को तो गरियाना ही चाहिये, कोई भी प्रोडक्ट पर कितनी मार्जिन लेंगे, कहीं कोई रूल नहीं, कहो तो 5 रूपये की चीज के 50 रुपये मार्जिन हजम कर सकते हैं।


और क्या, अगर दो दिन पहले ही  रुपये इनकी ** मे घूँस दो तो फटाफट स्पीड पकड लेता है ,

----------


## ashwanimale

** का क्या उपयोग किया है मित्र, हा हा हा!!

----------


## ashwanimale

इन सालों का क्या किया जाये मैं तो सोच-२ मर जाऊंगा, पर जवाब नहीं मिलेगा, ** कम्पनी वाले, और चारों कथित स्तम्भ वाले,**

----------


## agyani

> सवाल था -उत्तर नहीं मिला आपका तो मैंने सयम जवाब दिया फिर भी उत्तर नहीं मिला आपका तो मैंने स्वयम जवाब दिया फिर भी उत्तर नहीं मिला आपका तो मैंने स्वयम जवाब दिया अब जाकर उत्तर आया आपका हद हैं आइडिया वालों की इतना स्लो है आपका नेट, आप पर गर्व है, की आप इससे काम चला कैसे लेते हो, मित्र


ये आज शाम चार बजे से ज्यादा हुआ है, कल रात 12 बजे महिना खत्म हो जायेगा। वैसे आप भ्रमण करके आ सकते है, मै जवाब देता हुँ,

----------


## ashwanimale

महीने के आखिरी में भुन्नास की जढ हाथ आती है बचत के नाम पर और ये साले करोंड़ों दबाके मर जाते हैं, कोई वाली वारिस नहीं, वाह री वयवस्था|

----------


## ashwanimale

कहां जाउं भ्रमण करने, गर्म विभाग में जाने का मूड नहीं आज कल, वही सब कुछ बदल-बदल कर कितना देखूं हद हो चुकी है, आलरेडी पक चुका हूं, कहीं नहीं जाउंगा, यही सामान्य सूत्र ठीक हैं, लाजवाब रहे कई सदस्य जैसे छुट्टी पर हैं, कई नियामकों जैसे बुआ,बेन, व् एक-दो नहीं दिख रहे दो एक दिन से, अन्य कई सदस्य भी नहीं दिखे, उनकी पोस्टिंग भी कम दिख रहीं, शायद इसी लिये फोरम पर सन्नाटा सा महसूस हो रहा है।

----------


## agyani

> ** का क्या उपयोग किया है मित्र, हा हा हा!!


हँस रहे हो तो समझ ही गये आप । मेल जी ये इनका हर महिने का राग है, वैसे आप बताईये कि किसका नेट बढिया रहेगा ,ये वैसे भी छ बजे से लेकर 10 बजे तक डाउन रहता है पर आज तो हद हो गई।

----------


## ashwanimale

> महीने के आखिरी में भुन्नास की जढ हाथ आती है बचत के नाम पर और ये साले करोंड़ों दबाके मर जाते हैं, कोई वाली वारिस नहीं, वाह री वयवस्था|


मंहगाई इतनी कर दी है, जिनकी जिम्मेदारी है पब्लिक का ख्याल रखने की समाज के चार स्तम्भ, वे क्या ध्यान रख रहे हैं,

----------


## agyani

> वहीं न्यूयार्क में वालमार्ट के सामने जनता का हुजूम धरने पर बैठा था कुछ दिनों पूर्व, कुछ याद करो


नही मित्र , मैने केवल वालमार्ट शब्द तो सुना या पढा जरुर है पर ज्यादा जानकारी नही है

----------


## ashwanimale

> हँस रहे हो तो समझ ही गये आप । मेल जी ये इनका हर महिने का राग है, वैसे आप बताईये कि किसका नेट बढिया रहेगा ,ये वैसे भी छ बजे से लेकर 10 बजे तक डाउन रहता है पर आज तो हद हो गई।


कितना मासिक बजट है, इस मद का, और किस पर चलाना है, पीसी, या लैपटाप, अभी कितना मासिक खर्च करते हैं, कहां स्टे करते हैं, शहर?

----------


## agyani

> मंहगाई इतनी कर दी है, जिनकी जिम्मेदारी है पब्लिक का ख्याल रखने की समाज के चार स्तम्भ, वे क्या ध्यान रख रहे हैं,


चार स्तम्भ समाज के आप किसे कह रहे है, क्या ये मीडिया न्यापालिका आदि होते है उनके बारे मे कह रहे है तो भाई इन स्तम्भ भी अपनी अपनी देखरेख बखूबी कर रहे है जनता और जनता कि समस्याए गई भाड मे

----------


## ashwanimale

> चार स्तम्भ समाज के आप किसे कह रहे है, क्या ये मीडिया न्यापालिका आदि होते है उनके बारे मे कह रहे है तो भाई इन स्तम्भ भी अपनी अपनी देखरेख बखूबी कर रहे है जनता और जनता कि समस्याए गई भाड मे


तो सबसे पहले इनकी ** में लट्ठ करना चाहिये,

----------


## agyani

मित्र माफ कर देना अगर मुझे ज्यादा समय लग रहा हो तो

----------


## agyani

आज तो मेल जी, वास्तव मे ही हद हो रखी है,

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्र माफ कर देना अगर मुझे ज्यादा समय लग रहा हो तो


अरे उसकी चिंता मत करो, यार, मित्र कहते हो माफी मत मांगों, दोस्तो में माफी-साफी नहीं चलती, बल्कि हक चलता है।

----------


## agyani

> तो सबसे पहले इनकी ** में लट्ठ करना चाहिये,


नही भाई , बडे खतरनाक लोगो से ये स्तम्भ बनते है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> नही भाई , बडे खतरनाक लोगो से ये स्तम्भ बनते है।


वो तो है, यह बात तभी तक है, जब तक चीटीं को अपनी जान प्यारी है, अपनी जान की चिंता छोड़ जब हाथी की सूंढ़ में घुस जाती हैं तब नाचा-नाचा फिरता है, वहीं हाल हम जनता का है, अभी तो वह मच्छर-मक्खी है, जिस दिन उसने अपनी औकात दिखा दी, तो चारों स्तम्भ भी सही हो जायेंगे और व्यवस्था भी, मित्र पता नहीं आपकी उम्र कितनी है, पर शायद आपने चीनी लाल  क्रांति के बारे में सुना हो, बताइये, सुना है कि नहीं।

----------


## agyani

> कितना मासिक बजट है, इस मद का, और किस पर चलाना है, पीसी, या लैपटाप, अभी कितना मासिक खर्च करते हैं, कहां स्टे करते हैं, शहर?


मुझसे पुछ रहे हो क्या भाई, वैसे ये सारी जानकारी दे भी दूँ तो आप यकीन नही कर सकते, आपकी कल्पनाये जहा तक जाती है, उन सीमाऔ से परे है ये बाते, वैसे मै फिलहाल गुडगाँव से हूँ,

----------


## ashwanimale

> मुझसे पुछ रहे हो क्या भाई, वैसे ये सारी जानकारी दे भी दूँ तो आप यकीन नही कर सकते, आपकी कल्पनाये जहा तक जाती है, उन सीमाऔ से परे है ये बाते, वैसे मै फिलहाल गुडगाँव से हूँ,


परे हैं, यह बात है, तभी तो डायरेक्टली आप से पूछा है, फिर तो आप यह भी जानते होंगे, कि जितना गुड़ डालों उतना मीठा होगा, आप बताओ तो सही कितना मासिक व्यय आता है इस पर

----------


## agyani

> वो तो है, यह बात तभी तक है, जब तक चीटीं को अपनी जान प्यारी है, अपनी जान की चिंता छोड़ जब हाथी की सूंढ़ में घुस जाती हैं तब नाचा-नाचा फिरता है, वहीं हाल हम जनता का है, अभी तो वह मच्छर-मक्खी है, जिस दिन उसने अपनी औकात दिखा दी, तो चारों स्तम्भ भी सही हो जायेंगे और व्यवस्था भी, मित्र पता नहीं आपकी उम्र कितनी है, पर शायद आपने चीनी लाल  क्रांति के बारे में सुना हो, बताइये, सुना है कि नहीं।


माफ करना भाई , इनके बारे मे भी जानकारी नही है ,पर आप जो बात कहना चाहते वो बात तो समझाईये, शायद जो आप बताना चाह रहे उसका निष्कर्ष यही होगा कि आम जनता ने असँभव लगने वाले कार्य को कर दिखाया होगा,

----------


## ashwanimale

> माफ करना भाई , इनके बारे मे भी जानकारी नही है ,पर आप जो बात कहना चाहते वो बात तो समझाईये, शायद जो आप बताना चाह रहे उसका निष्कर्ष यही होगा कि आम जनता ने असँभव लगने वाले कार्य को कर दिखाया होगा,


सिद्ध हुआ कि आप जीनियस हैं, थोड़ी सी हिंट भी पकड़ ली आपने, इस सूत्र पर हम दोनों सिर्फ बातें कर रहे हैं, इन्ज्वाय कर रहे हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

> सिद्ध हुआ कि आप जीनियस हैं, थोड़ी सी हिंट भी पकड़ ली आपने, इस सूत्र पर हम दोनों सिर्फ बातें कर रहे हैं, इन्ज्वाय कर रहे हैं


तो एक बात - उल्लेखित कर रहा हूं, कई दशक पहले की बात है, मेरी किशोरावस्था थी

----------


## ashwanimale

> तो एक बात - उल्लेखित कर रहा हूं, कई दशक पहले की बात है, मेरी किशोरावस्था थी


मेरे गांव से ज्यादा दूर नहीं थी एक नहर, तो ज्यादा पास भी नहीं थी, उसमें नहाने के चक्कर में बहुत मार खाई मैंने अपने से बढ़ों की।

----------


## agyani

पप


> परे हैं, यह बात है, तभी तो डायरेक्टली आप से पूछा है, फिर तो आप यह भी जानते होंगे, कि जितना गुड़ डालों उतना मीठा होगा, आप बताओ तो सही कितना मासिक व्यय आता है इस पर


वो तो है पर मित्र, आप तो मेरी पजामी फाडने लग गये, चलो ठीक है, मुझे मजूँर है पर सबके सामने नही ।:-):-D

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेरे गांव से ज्यादा दूर नहीं थी एक नहर, तो ज्यादा पास भी नहीं थी, उसमें नहाने के चक्कर में बहुत मार खाई मैंने अपने से बढ़ों की।


चक्कर यह था मार खाने के पीछे, कि मैं ठहरा शहरी छोरा, गर्मी की छुट्टियों में गांव जा पाता था, शहरी अनुशासन मां-बाप, स्कूल से उन्मुक्त वातावरण में खूब मचलता था, उस जमाने में गांवों में आज की तरह का माहौल नहीं थौ

----------


## ashwanimale

> पपवो तो है पर मित्र, आप तो मेरी पजामी फाडने लग गये, चलो ठीक है, मुझे मजूँर है पर सबके सामने नही ।:-):-D


अरे मित्र इस हमाम में सभी नंगे हैं, बताओ तो सही , इस मंहगाई में सभी को पैसा बचाने का हक है, हर तरीके से, न हिम्मत पड़े तो अमौंट पी एम् क्र दो!

----------


## agyani

> सिद्ध हुआ कि आप जीनियस हैं, थोड़ी सी हिंट भी पकड़ ली आपने, इस सूत्र पर हम दोनों सिर्फ बातें कर रहे हैं, इन्ज्वाय कर रहे हैं


नही मित्र ये आपकी महानता है कि आप ऐसे कह रहे है वरना बँदा किसी काबिल नही है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> चक्कर यह था मार खाने के पीछे, कि मैं ठहरा शहरी छोरा, गर्मी की छुट्टियों में गांव जा पाता था, शहरी अनुशासन मां-बाप, स्कूल से उन्मुक्त वातावरण में खूब मचलता था, उस जमाने में गांवों में आज की तरह का माहौल नहीं थौ


भाई चारा- इस हद तक था कि मैं अपने असली घर में खाना भी नहीं खा पाता था, जिसके घर जाता वहीं खाता, घूमता फिरता फिर जिसके घर जाता वहीं खाता, जहां शाम हो जाती वहीं सो जाता, ऐसे ही चलता, बचपन से नहाने का बहुत सौख था, लेकिन खुले में, बाथरूम में नहाओ तो लगता था/है कि जेल हो गई।

----------


## ashwanimale

> भाई चारा- इस हद तक था कि मैं अपने असली घर में खाना भी नहीं खा पाता था, जिसके घर जाता वहीं खाता, घूमता फिरता फिर जिसके घर जाता वहीं खाता, जहां शाम हो जाती वहीं सो जाता, ऐसे ही चलता, बचपन से नहाने का बहुत सौख था, लेकिन खुले में, बाथरूम में नहाओ तो लगता था/है कि जेल हो गई।


तब दिन गर्मी के धूप इतनी तीखी कि एक ही दिन में मैं गोरा-चिट्टा छोरा काला पड़ जाता था, खूब नहाता नहर में, तब पानी इतना साफ था वो भी लखनऊ की नहर में की पीने तक में कोई हिचक नहीं होती थी, उस नहर में गांव के छोरे खूब हुड़दंग मचाते थे।

----------


## ashwanimale

> तब दिन गर्मी के धूप इतनी तीखी कि एक ही दिन में मैं गोरा-चिट्टा छोरा काला पड़ जाता था, खूब नहाता नहर में, तब पानी इतना साफ था वो भी लखनऊ की नहर में की पीने तक में कोई हिचक नहीं होती थी, उस नहर में गांव के छोरे खूब हुड़दंग मचाते थे।


उन्हीं गांव के छोरों में एक लड़का था  जो मेरी कल्पना से परे चैड़ी उस नहर को हंसते खेलते तड़क जाता था, यानि कि जम्प लगा कर पार कर जाता था।

----------


## ashwanimale

> उन्हीं गांव के छोरों में एक लड़का था  जो मेरी कल्पना से परे चैड़ी उस नहर को हंसते खेलते तड़क जाता था, यानि कि जम्प लगा कर पार कर जाता था।


एक दिन मैंने भी उसकी देखा-देखी लगा दी छलांग नीचे तो पानी था ही इसलिये डर नहीं था चोट का, पर हुआ उल्टा, मैं नहर नहीं पार कर पाया, बीच में ही टपक गया, मुंह नहर के किनारे में जा लड़ा सूज गया।

----------


## ashwanimale

> एक दिन मैंने भी उसकी देखा-देखी लगा दी छलांग नीचे तो पानी था ही इसलिये डर नहीं था चोट का, पर हुआ उल्टा, मैं नहर नहीं पार कर पाया, बीच में ही टपक गया, मुंह नहर के किनारे में जा लड़ा सूज गया।


उस दिन तो घर में मुंह छिपा कर अंधेरा गहराया तब आया और सो गया, दूसरे दिन सूजन बढ़ गई, तो बहाना बनाना, पड़ा, इसके बाद मेरे माम डैड शहर से गांव आये उनको यह हाल मिला, तो हुई धुनइईया, खैर ये बचपन के दिन बुढ़ापे तक आनन्द देंगे। सबके साथ यही कुछ न कुछ है जीने का सहारा। वरना तो कलयुग में जिधर झांकों ढोल के भीतर पोल है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> उस दिन तो घर में मुंह छिपा कर अंधेरा गहराया तब आया और सो गया, दूसरे दिन सूजन बढ़ गई, तो बहाना बनाना, पड़ा, इसके बाद मेरे माम डैड शहर से गांव आये उनको यह हाल मिला, तो हुई धुनइईया, खैर ये बचपन के दिन बुढ़ापे तक आनन्द देंगे। सबके साथ यही कुछ न कुछ है जीने का सहारा। वरना तो कलयुग में जिधर झांकों ढोल के भीतर पोल है।


कुछ एक हफ्तों में उस लड़के की देखा-देखी मैंने कई प्रयास किये तब जाकर वह नहर पार हो गई, खास बात इस राम कहानी कि यह थी, कि जब इंसान कोई चीज होते हुए देखता है, सुनता है, अपनी कल्पना में कल्पित कर लेता है, तो वह उसे कर सकता है, चीन की लाल क्रांति के बारे में भारत में हजारो-हजार लोग जानते हैं, इस क्रांति ने पूरे चीन को हिलाकर रख दिया था, पूरी व्यवस्था पूरा ढांचा बदल गया था, हर अमीर, हर जमींदार, हर व्यापारी, हर कथित ताकतवर व्यक्ति से उसकी ताकत सम्पत्ति, पैसा, कारें छीन लीं गई, पब्लिक द्वारा, उसके बाद फिर से शासन व्यवस्था का निर्माण हुआ, क्योंकि उन्होंने महशूस किया कि विश्व में ताकतवर देश के रूप में पहचान बनाने के लिये जैसी शासन व्यवस्था की जरूरत है, बनाना चाहिये,

----------


## agyani

हा हा हा,ये बाते आप की आपबीती बयान की है या मेरी , बस थोडा सा फर्क है

----------


## ashwanimale

भारत में भी ऐसा हो सकता है, सम्भावनायें पूरी हैं, क्यों कि समाज के जिम्मेदार चारों ढांचों स्तम्भों में मरम्मत की जरूरत लाखों करोड़ों लोग मान रहे हैं,

----------


## agyani

बहुत ही गहरी बात कह गये मित्र, आपको इस सबकी प्रतिक्रिया कल ही दे पाऊगा, बहुत लम्बी बनती जा रही है भेजे मे।

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र अपने नेट पर आप जो खर्च करते हैं उसमें ठीक मिलता है आपको, मैं नेट पर आठ सौ व्यय करता हूं, मासिक, मिलता है बीएसएनएल ब्राडबैंड, इसमें मिनमम प्लान 250 का भी है, जो कि आपके वर्तमान आईडिया प्लान से काफी बेहतर है। बस डाउनलोड लिमिट एक जीबी होगी, जबकि मुझे अनलिमिटेड मिलती है, आप आगे प्लान बढ़वा भी सकते हैं अपनी जरूरतानुसार।

----------


## ashwanimale

ओके सी यू टुमारो, सायोनारा, शुभरात्रि, गुड नाइट, शब्बाखैर, नमस्कार सिर्फ कल तक ... बाय।

----------


## ashwanimale

> हा हा हा,ये बाते आप की आपबीती बयान की है या मेरी , बस थोडा सा फर्क है


क्या फर्क है मित्र

----------


## agyani

> ओके सी यू टुमारो, सायोनारा, शुभरात्रि, गुड नाइट, शब्बाखैर, नमस्कार सिर्फ कल तक ... बाय।


शुभरात्रि मेल जी, सिर्फ कल तक के लिए, गूड नाईट

----------


## agyani

> मित्र अपने नेट पर आप जो खर्च करते हैं उसमें ठीक मिलता है आपको, मैं नेट पर आठ सौ व्यय करता हूं, मासिक, मिलता है बीएसएनएल ब्राडबैंड, इसमें मिनमम प्लान 250 का भी है, जो कि आपके वर्तमान आईडिया प्लान से काफी बेहतर है। बस डाउनलोड लिमिट एक जीबी होगी, जबकि मुझे अनलिमिटेड मिलती है, आप आगे प्लान बढ़वा भी सकते हैं अपनी जरूरतानुसार।


मेल जीऽऽ ,आप यकीन मानिए , स्लो वाली दिक्कत माह के अन्तिम दो दिनो मे जरुर आती है, ऐसा नही कि मै जानकारी के अभाव मे स्लो कह रहा हुँ ,

----------


## ad1t1sharma

jhooth pakadne vaali machine ka istemaal kisi politics pe kar ke fir use desh ki bhaagdaud di jaye to kaisa rahega.

----------


## agyani

> jhooth pakadne vaali machine ka istemaal kisi politics pe kar ke fir use desh ki bhaagdaud di jaye to kaisa rahega.


कुछ कुछ आपकी बात समझ आई है,बडा अच्छा लगा जानकर, सच मेँ ।(शायद R के स्थान पर D का प्रयोग होने से बागडोर का भागदौड बन गया है)

----------


## ashwanimale

> कुछ कुछ आपकी बात समझ आई है,बडा अच्छा लगा जानकर, सच मेँ ।


अच्छा तो लगा, पर नार्को टेस्ट को धता बताने वाले कई केस सामने आ चुके हैं, जब इंसान नार्को टेस्ट को भी झुठला चुका है, अब ऐसे में कैसे इस मशीन पर भरोसा किया जाये।

----------


## agyani

> अच्छा तो लगा, पर नार्को टेस्ट को धता बताने वाले कई केस सामने आ चुके हैं, जब इंसान नार्को टेस्ट को भी झुठला चुका है, अब ऐसे में कैसे इस मशीन पर भरोसा किया जाये।


मशीन का सँचालन मुझे करने दिया जाये(मजाक) वैसे मित्र आपकी बात भी सही है क्योँकि  कोई भी मशीन या  आविष्कार होता है तो उसके भी कुछ कमजोर बिन्दू होते है,  जहा पर आकर अपेक्षित नतीजा नही निकल पाता।

----------


## ad1t1sharma

haan par i think kuch had tak try kiya ja sakta hai. kuch nahi to shayad unhe yahi dar ho jaye ki unke kaale dhandhe samne aa jayenge.

----------


## ad1t1sharma

dhanyavaad agyani ji aapko pasand aya aur correction karne ke liye shukriya

----------


## agyani

> dhanyavaad agyani ji aapko pasand aya aur correction karne ke liye shukriya


शुक्रिया आपका भी , एक नवागत की आरंभिक पोस्ट इतने गंभीर विषय पर। मतलब ये कि भावनाएँ अभी मरी नही है।धन्यवाद।

----------


## ad1t1sharma

dhanyavaad agyani ji vaise jis tarah se ap log kisi thread pe reply karte hai vaise mera kyu nahi ja raha

----------


## ashwanimale

हाँ काफी कुछ होता रहता है अज्ञानी जी यहाँ पर

----------


## ashwanimale

वहीं रह गये क्या मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत सही मित्र क्या, तीर मारा मजा आ गया, ह्स्ताक्छ्र तो बहुत दिनों से है, पर मेरे आलावा आप हो जो इसका लाभ लिए|

----------


## ashwanimale

सावधान इंडिया, पोस्ट्स उपर निचे हो रहीं हैं, ऐसा न हो की निचे ही देखते रहो!

----------


## agyani

> वहीं रह गये क्या मित्र


आ तो गया मात्र आपके हस्ताक्षर को छेडकर

----------


## ashwanimale

ऐसा तो अगले जन्म में होगा मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

मैं तो सभी को जी कहता हूँ, जिन्हें नहीं भी प्यार करता हूँ, उनको भी कहता हूँ| आज से नहीं जब ४-५ कच्छा में था तब से|

----------


## agyani

एक तो ये जी लगाना बंद करो भाई

----------


## ashwanimale

और बताइए आज फोरम पर क्या-क्या अनुभव मिला?

----------


## ashwanimale

और हाँ, आइडिया वालों को ** घूंस दिया की नहीं?

----------


## ashwanimale

> कितने साल का फर्क है मित्र, (वैसे मे सावधान हुँ।)


किस चीज का फर्क पूछ रहे हैं?

----------


## agyani

> ऐसा तो अगले जन्म में होगा मित्र


कितने साल का फर्क है मित्र, (वैसे मे सावधान हुँ।)

----------


## ashwanimale

> धोखा देते है फिर तो आप :-D। वैसे ये कच्छा है या कक्षा लिखा है


कक्षा ही लिखा है सर जी, और धोखा अगर दिया है जीवन में किसी को तो स्वयं को ही, अन्यथा किसी को आज तक धोखा नहीं दिया है। आप चाहें तो जैसे चाहें खुला दरबार है, अपनी संतुष्टि कर सकते हैं।

----------


## agyani

> मैं तो सभी को जी कहता हूँ, जिन्हें नहीं भी प्यार करता हूँ, उनको भी कहता हूँ| आज से नहीं जब ४-५ कच्छा में था तब से|


धोखा देते है फिर तो आप :-D। वैसे ये कच्छा है या कक्षा लिखा है

----------


## ashwanimale

> अनुभव तो थोडा सा मटिया मेट है ।


क्यों ऐसा क्या गजब देखा आपने!

----------


## agyani

> और बताइए आज फोरम पर क्या-क्या अनुभव मिला?


अनुभव तो थोडा सा मटिया मेट है ।

----------


## agyani

> और हाँ, आइडिया वालों को ** घूंस दिया की नहीं?


नही आज वोडाफोन से हुँ मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

> नही आज वोडाफोन से हुँ मित्र


ये अच्छी बात नहीं, मित्र मुसीबत में आइडिया का साथ छोड़ दिया, खैर आप तो उनके अन्नदाता हैं, आपकी मर्जी, मैं क्यूं आप से पंगा लूं इस मामले पर, आप तो मेरे दोस्त हैं, और ये कम्पनियां तो ऐसी ही हैं, जिसको देखो, मौका पाकर ठग लेता है।

----------


## agyani

> किस चीज का फर्क पूछ रहे हैं?


वही जो आपने कहा कि अगले जन्म मे, शायद आप मुझसे छोटे है उम्र मे।

----------


## ashwanimale

और बताइए आपने कल की बात आगे नहीं बताई

----------


## agyani

> कक्षा ही लिखा है सर जी, और धोखा अगर दिया है जीवन में किसी को तो स्वयं को ही, अन्यथा किसी को आज तक धोखा नहीं दिया है। आप चाहें तो जैसे चाहें खुला दरबार है, अपनी संतुष्टि कर सकते हैं।


मै तो सन्तुष्ट हुँ, आप डी तो देख लेते कि मजाक किया है, वैसे क्या आपको याद है जब मै नवागत था तो यहा पर भडास मेरी आपने ही निकलवाई थी?

----------


## ashwanimale

> मै तो सन्तुष्ट हुँ, आप डी तो देख लेते कि मजाक किया है, वैसे क्या आपको याद है जब मै नवागत था तो यहा पर भडास मेरी आपने ही निकलवाई थी?


क्या कहते हो, मित्र? हार्डअटैक करवाओगे, कैसे जरा सा हिंट दो याद कराओ क्या हुआ था।:nono:

----------


## agyani

> क्यों ऐसा क्या गजब देखा आपने!


एक तो बैडु बेन का बैन रह गया , हिरो जी भी नही आ रहे

----------


## ashwanimale

> वही जो आपने कहा कि अगले जन्म मे, शायद आप मुझसे छोटे है उम्र मे।


अरे नहीं मैं तो लगभग 10 साल बड़ा होउंगा, इसी कारण तो मुझे आपको सम्मान देने का हक है, और कर्तव्य भी, ऐसा नहीं किया तो आप क्या सीखेंगे। और जितना किसी को प्यार दो और सम्मान दो उतना ही फायदा है दोनों का, इस पर भी एक कहानी है, सच्ची, सुनने का मूड हो तो बताना, जीवन की कहानियां बड़ी कमाल की होती हैं, हां यह बात अलग है कि उस समय कुछ खास समझ में नहीं आता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> एक तो बैडु बेन का बैन रह गया , हिरो जी भी नही आ रहे


हीरो जी आ तो रहे हैं, पर दुर्भाग्य से उनके सामान्य और प्रबंध विभाग रिस्टेक्टे्रड हैं। और जब तक बेडू स्वयं नहीं चाहेंगे तब तक ऐसा ही चलेगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

> हा हा हा , केवल एक चाकलेट की कीमत मे नेट चल रहा है मित्र अभी तो,कम्पनियो को तो मै पहले ही ठग चुका हुँ ये क्या मुझे ठगेगी, पूरा एक लाख तीस हजार,यकिन किसी को नही होगा पर ये सत्य है


लगता है किसी आफिस इम्लाई का मन जीत लिया है, आपने चाकलेट खिला कर।

----------


## agyani

> और बताइए आपने कल की बात आगे नहीं बताई


आपकी प्रविष्ठियो के स्तर लायक मेरी टिप्पणियाँ ही तैयार नही हो पाई, बहुत ही अच्छा तालमेल किया आपने , कल पक्का तैयार रखूँगा

----------


## agyani

> क्या कहते हो, मित्र? हार्डअटैक करवाओगे, कैसे जरा सा हिंट दो याद कराओ क्या हुआ था।:nono:


याद तो मुझे है, भले आदमी भलाई करके भूल जाया करते है शायद

----------


## ashwanimale

> आपकी प्रविष्ठियो के स्तर लायक मेरी टिप्पणियाँ ही तैयार नही हो पाई, बहुत ही अच्छा तालमेल किया आपने , कल पक्का तैयार रखूँगा


अरे आप भी कहां इन चोचलों में पड़ेंगे, आप जैसे भी हैं, मेरे अपने हैं, बिना किसी तैयारी के आप रेगुलर कांटेक्ट में बने रहें, यही चाहुंगा, स्तर-वस्तर के चक्कर में मत पड़ियेगा, मित्र!

----------


## ashwanimale

> याद तो मुझे है, भले आदमी भलाई करके भूल जाया करते है शायद


ये तो होना ही चाहिये, बचपन से सिर्फ पढ़ा:book: है आत्मसात नहीं किया क्या? ‘नेकी कर दरिया में डाल’, ये कहावत उनके लिये नहीं है जो यह सोचते हैं, कि मैं/हम तुर्रम खां है, जो कुछ इकट्ठा कर सको कर लो, स्विस बैंक तक भर लो, क्योंकि इनको सब कुछ उपर ले जाने की तरकीब पता है, यमराज इनके नोकर हैं, वे इनका माल ढो कर उपर ले जायेंगे?

----------


## agyani

> अरे नहीं मैं तो लगभग 10 साल बड़ा होउंगा, इसी कारण तो मुझे आपको सम्मान देने का हक है, और कर्तव्य भी, ऐसा नहीं किया तो आप क्या सीखेंगे। और जितना किसी को प्यार दो और सम्मान दो उतना ही फायदा है दोनों का, इस पर भी एक कहानी है, सच्ची, सुनने का मूड हो तो बताना, जीवन की कहानियां बड़ी कमाल की होती हैं, हां यह बात अलग है कि उस समय कुछ खास समझ में नहीं आता है।


ऐसा है क्या मेल जी, आप भी कमाल है, सही कह रहे है आप, ये बात तौ है , आपने उस दिन कहा ना कि आपकी पोस्ट का स्वागत है, तो बडा अच्छा लगा था , वैसे पहले जिस सुत्र पर दिखते , मै बहाँ से भाग खडा होता था । शर्म से और डर से ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> ऐसा है क्या मेल जी, आप भी कमाल है, सही कह रहे है आप, ये बात तौ है , आपने उस दिन कहा ना कि आपकी पोस्ट का स्वागत है, तो बडा अच्छा लगा था , वैसे पहले जिस सुत्र पर दिखते , मै बहाँ से भाग खडा होता था । शर्म से और डर से ।


अब इसी बात से देख ही लो जो लोग नेचुरल रूप से आदर सम्मान देते हैं, उनको बदले में आदर सम्मान ही मिलता है। और यह बहुत आसान भी है, पर मैं बहुत कम लोगों को यह सिखा पाता हूं, अफसोस है, अब एक बार की गई मेरी टिप्पणी आप जीवन भर नहीं भूलेंगे, जब तक मैं कोई अक्षम्य गलती न कर दूं, हमारा आपका सम्बंध हमेशा के लिये कायम हो गया न, यह है ‘जी’ का कमाल। शर्त यही है कि यह ‘जी’ अंतर्मन से निकले।

----------


## ashwanimale

> नही ऐसा कुछ नही


बात को समझो मित्र .. है न?

----------


## ashwanimale

> नही जी , हम तो सीधे साधे इन्सान है


क्या भगवान सीधे-साधे आदमियों को मन जीतने की कला से वंचित कर देता है? नहीं, बल्कि उसकी ज्यादा दया होती है ऐसे लोगों पर।

----------


## agyani

> लगता है किसी आफिस इम्लाई का मन जीत लिया है, आपने चाकलेट खिला कर।


नही जी , हम तो सीधे साधे इन्सान है

----------


## ashwanimale

> तो यहाँ आ जाए , ये सूत्र भी तो गरम मशाला मे है। बेडु से कुछ डिमाँड की गई लगती है।


ये आइडिया तो उनको देना पड़ेगा। हां मांग जैसी बात नहीं, कुछ कंडीशन/शर्त सी है।

----------


## agyani

> हीरो जी आ तो रहे हैं, पर दुर्भाग्य से उनके सामान्य और प्रबंध विभाग रिस्टेक्टे्रड हैं। और जब तक बेडू स्वयं नहीं चाहेंगे तब तक ऐसा ही चलेगा।


तो यहाँ आ जाए , ये सूत्र भी तो गरम मशाला मे है। बेडु से कुछ डिमाँड की गई लगती है।

----------


## agyani

> ये तो होना ही चाहिये, बचपन से सिर्फ पढ़ा:book: है आत्मसात नहीं किया क्या? ‘नेकी कर दरिया में डाल’, ये कहावत उनके लिये नहीं है जो यह सोचते हैं, कि मैं/हम तुर्रम खां है, जो कुछ इकट्ठा कर सको कर लो, स्विस बैंक तक भर लो, क्योंकि इनको सब कुछ उपर ले जाने की तरकीब पता है, यमराज इनके नोकर हैं, वे इनका माल ढो कर उपर ले जायेंगे?


वाह जी वाह क्या बात कही आपने, हा हा हा, यमराज नौकर है, हा हा हा, । सुनी है ये बात भी , पर आजकल चलन का चलन ही दूसरा  है। नेकी करके उसका पोस्टर बना कर माथे पर चिपकाना जरुरी लगता है लोगो को ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> वाह जी वाह क्या बात कही आपने, हा हा हा, यमराज नौकर है, हा हा हा, । सुनी है ये बात भी , पर आजकल चलन का चलन ही दूसरा  है। नेकी करके उसका पोस्टर बना कर माथे पर चिपकाना जरुरी लगता है लोगो को ।


यार, अगर किसी के बीबी, बच्चे उसको न कोसे पैसे के लिये तो बहुत आसान है, सीधा सच्चा जीवन गुजारना, कोई क्या उखाड़ लेगा, किसी का, खाली हाथ आये, खाली हाथ जाना, सोचे आदमी, तो अधिकांश बुराईयां अपने आप समाप्त

----------


## agyani

> अब इसी बात से देख ही लो जो लोग नेचुरल रूप से आदर सम्मान देते हैं, उनको बदले में आदर सम्मान ही मिलता है। और यह बहुत आसान भी है, पर मैं बहुत कम लोगों को यह सिखा पाता हूं, अफसोस है, अब एक बार की गई मेरी टिप्पणी आप जीवन भर नहीं भूलेंगे, जब तक मैं कोई अक्षम्य गलती न कर दूं, हमारा आपका सम्बंध हमेशा के लिये कायम हो गया न, यह है ‘जी’ का कमाल। शर्त यही है कि यह ‘जी’ अंतर्मन से निकले।


मै तो आपको उस दिन भी कहने वाला था कि आपने शायद "उत्पात मचाने वालो को कैसे हैँडल करे" विषय मे महारत हासिल है, पर कह नही सका, तब से आपके मामले मे तो मै सीधा ही हो गया,और रहुँगा, ( अब बडी हँसी आ रही है)

----------


## ashwanimale

> मै तो आपको उस दिन भी कहने वाला था कि आपने शायद "उत्पात मचाने वालो को कैसे हैँडल करे" विषय मे महारत हासिल है, पर कह नही सका, तब से आपके मामले मे तो मै सीधा ही हो गया,और रहुँगा, ( अब बडी हँसी आ रही है)


आपने एक ऐसी बात पकड़ी मेरे नेचर की ..........अभी भी कायम हैं, - ये पोस्ट अभी डिलीट करूंगा, इसलिये कोट न करियेगा।

----------


## agyani

> क्या भगवान सीधे-साधे आदमियों को मन जीतने की कला से वंचित कर देता है? नहीं, बल्कि उसकी ज्यादा दया होती है ऐसे लोगों पर।


ये बात तो आपकी सो प्रतिशत सही है मेल जी, मेरे सभी सहकर्मियो की आपस मे अनबन जरूर है पर मेरे साथ सभी के मधुर संबध है,

----------


## ashwanimale

> प्रिय मित्र सेवा मे चला गया, भडास निकाल रहा मेँ।


हे भगवान!!!!

----------


## agyani

> ये आइडिया तो उनको देना पड़ेगा। हां मांग जैसी बात नहीं, कुछ कंडीशन/शर्त सी है।


माफी वाफी का चक्कर होगा शायद।

----------


## ashwanimale

> ये बात तो आपकी सो प्रतिशत सही है मेल जी, मेरे सभी सहकर्मियो की आपस मे अनबन जरूर है पर मेरे साथ सभी के मधुर संबध है,


आप नौकरी तो करते नहीं, फिर सहकर्मी किनको सम्बोधित कर रहे हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

> माफी वाफी का चक्कर होगा शायद।


हो सकता है, क्यों कि वे बहुत पुराने हैं, तो मैं चार-छह  माह वाला क्या खाक समझ पाउंगा, नहीं न!

----------


## agyani

> यार, अगर किसी के बीबी, बच्चे उसको न कोसे पैसे के लिये तो बहुत आसान है, सीधा सच्चा जीवन गुजारना, कोई क्या उखाड़ लेगा, किसी का, खाली हाथ आये, खाली हाथ जाना, सोचे आदमी, तो अधिकांश बुराईयां अपने आप समाप्त


हाँ , पर इतना सोचता ही कौन है, इतिहास भरा पडा है, पर कोई मानता ही नही कि सब यही रह जाना है। बीवी  भी चाहे तो सुचवा सकती है पर भाई पडोस की मिसेज शर्मा 5 हजार की साडी पहनती है, बरदाशत कैसे हो।

----------


## ashwanimale

> हाँ , पर इतना सोचता ही कौन है, इतिहास भरा पडा है, पर कोई मानता ही नही कि सब यही रह जाना है। बीवी  भी चाहे तो सुचवा सकती है पर भाई पडोस की मिसेज शर्मा 5 हजार की साडी पहनती है, बरदाशत कैसे हो।


हां, इंसान चाहे जैसे गन्दा गलीच और दर मुरहा हो जाये, पर अंत कैसा, कैसे होगा यह तय तो उपर वाला ही करेगा, खैर नसीब अपना-अपना प्यारी बीवी प्यारे बच्चे भी होते हैं, जो मां-बाप, पति की एक इच्छा पर सारा दिन एक टांग पर खड़े रह सकते हैं, आज भी ऐसा भी होता है, परंतु दुर्भाग्य से उनको अनदेखा कर, गलत बातों को महिमामंडित किया जाता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> कल्पनाऔ से परे है ना ये बात , ऐसी बहुत सी बाते है जो यकीन करने लायक नही है। पर भाई सत्य है, दूनिया मे मेरे लिए भी बहुत सी बाते अकल्पनिय है।


सही कहा मित्र, पर हैरानी तो होगी ही।

----------


## agyani

> आप नौकरी तो करते नहीं, फिर सहकर्मी किनको सम्बोधित कर रहे हैं।


क्योँ भाई जी ,नोकरी नही करुँगा तो खाऊँगा क्या। अब  चुटकले वाली  बात हो जायेगी कि। ॥अमीर महिला - अरे मैने तूम्हे कही देखा है। भिखारी- मैडम हम फेसबुक पर मित्र है॥ यही हाल है यहा पर भी भाई। झूठी शान मे कुछ नही रखा।

----------


## ashwanimale

> क्योँ भाई जी ,नोकरी नही करुँगा तो खाऊँगा क्या। अब  चुटकले वाली  बात हो जायेगी कि। ॥अमीर महिला - अरे मैने तूम्हे कही देखा है। भिखारी- मैडम हम फेसबुक पर मित्र है॥ यही हाल है यहा पर भी भाई। झूठी शान मे कुछ नही रखा।


सही कहा आपने, मैंने कहा इसलिये था कि सारी रात फोरम पर हम लोग छईयां-छईयां कर रहे हैं न, तो दिन में आपको नींद आयेगी, रही बात मेरी तो मैं इस समय भी ड्यूटी पर हूं, और दिन में भी ड्यूटी पर होता हूं, मीडिया से हूं, फ्रीलांसर भी हूं, इसलिये ये संभव हो पाता है।

----------


## agyani

> हो सकता है, क्यों कि वे बहुत पुराने हैं, तो मैं चार-छह  माह वाला क्या खाक समझ पाउंगा, नहीं न!


 अटकले तो लगा सकते है मित्र। मैने भी  अन्दाजा ही लगाया है,पर भाई जी विवाद बडा जल्दी खडा हौ जाता है

----------


## ashwanimale

> अटकले तो लगा सकते है मित्र। मैने भी  अन्दाजा ही लगाया है,पर भाई जी विवाद बडा जल्दी खडा हौ जाता है


क्या जरूरत है कंकड़ उठाने की भी, मारना तो दूर की बात है, छीटे आ सकते हैं!

----------


## agyani

> सही कहा आपने, मैंने कहा इसलिये था कि सारी रात फोरम पर हम लोग छईयां-छईयां कर रहे हैं न, तो दिन में आपको नींद आयेगी, रही बात मेरी तो मैं इस समय भी ड्यूटी पर हूं, और दिन में भी ड्यूटी पर होता हूं, मीडिया से हूं, फ्रीलांसर भी हूं, इसलिये ये संभव हो पाता है।


सँडे है भाई आज, और मेरी ड्यूटि भी नाईट ही रहती है, थोडा हिन्दी मे बतायेँगे प्लीज।

----------


## agyani

> क्या जरूरत है कंकड़ उठाने की भी, मारना तो दूर की बात है, छीटे आ सकते हैं!


हा ये बात तो है, मजे लेने फोरम के लेते रहो भाई, बडी टेडी बाते है ये।

----------


## ashwanimale

> सँडे है भाई आज, और मेरी ड्यूटि भी नाईट ही रहती है, थोडा हिन्दी मे बतायेँगे प्लीज।


क्या बताऊ हिंदी में?

----------


## ashwanimale

यार, मैं तो ४-६ घंटों की नींद ले कर दिन की ड्यूटी करूंगा, यह मान कर की आपने इजाजत दे दी है, जा रहा हूँ सोने, आपकी रिप्लाई बहुत-२ देर से आती है, इसलिए ऐसा कर रहा हूँ, करबद्ध छमा, गुड नाईट, क्या कहूँ गुड मार्निंग कहना चाहिए|

----------


## agyani

> क्या बताऊ हिंदी में?


फ्रिलांसर , का मतलब बताए मित्र।

----------


## ashwanimale

> फ्रिलांसर , का मतलब बताए मित्र।


जल्दी नहीं है, न, मैं स्वयं कल आपको बता दूंगा| बाई

----------


## agyani

> यार, मैं तो ४-६ घंटों की नींद ले कर दिन की ड्यूटी करूंगा, यह मान कर की आपने इजाजत दे दी है, जा रहा हूँ सोने, आपकी रिप्लाई बहुत-२ देर से आती है, इसलिए ऐसा कर रहा हूँ, करबद्ध छमा, गुड नाईट, क्या कहूँ गुड मार्निंग कहना चाहिए|


गुडमार्निंग मित्र, आपका दिन शुभ हो, रिप्लाई का तो आपको पता ही है हाल ,हा हा हा ,ओके।

----------


## agyani

> जल्दी नहीं है, न, मैं स्वयं कल आपको बता दूंगा| बाई


बाय मित्र, अब सो भी जाओ आप , यही खडे दिख रहे हो तो रिप्लाई कर दिया है, आप मत करियेगा प्लीज।

----------


## ad1t1sharma

shubh prabhaat....

----------


## agyani

> यार, मैं तो ४-६ घंटों की नींद ले कर दिन की ड्यूटी करूंगा, यह मान कर की आपने इजाजत दे दी है, जा रहा हूँ सोने, आपकी रिप्लाई बहुत-२ देर से आती है, इसलिए ऐसा कर रहा हूँ, करबद्ध छमा, गुड नाईट, क्या कहूँ गुड मार्निंग कहना चाहिए|


ये तो आपके सोचने का फर्क मेल जी, मेरी पोस्ट देर से नही आ रही बल्कि आप ज्यादा तेजी से पोस्ट कर रहे है।:-):-)

----------


## agyani

> dhanyavaad agyani ji vaise jis tarah se ap log kisi thread pe reply karte hai vaise mera kyu nahi ja raha


मित्र, आप किस तरह से रिप्लाई करने की बात कह रहे है, आप ने जिसको जवाब देना है, उसकी पोस्ट के निचे Reply With Quote पर क्लिक किजिए।

----------


## agyani

> shubh prabhaat....


सुप्रभात मित्र.............!

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या हाल है मित्र अज्ञानी, नमस्कार, फ्रीलांसिंग का तात्पर्य यह होता है, कहीं नौकरी करने जैसे कमिटमेंट न करते हम काम करना और इसके साथ ही इसी प्रकार अन्य कई जगह, जहाँ जिस समय काम हो वहां काम करना

----------


## agyani

> तो एक बात - उल्लेखित कर रहा हूं, कई दशक पहले की बात है, मेरी किशोरावस्था थी





> मेरे गांव से ज्यादा दूर नहीं थी एक नहर, तो ज्यादा पास भी नहीं थी, उसमें नहाने के चक्कर में बहुत मार खाई मैंने अपने से बढ़ों की।





> चक्कर यह था मार खाने के पीछे, कि मैं ठहरा शहरी छोरा, गर्मी की छुट्टियों में गांव जा पाता था, शहरी अनुशासन मां-बाप, स्कूल से उन्मुक्त वातावरण में खूब मचलता था, उस जमाने में गांवों में आज की तरह का माहौल नहीं थौ





> भाई चारा- इस हद तक था कि मैं अपने असली घर में खाना भी नहीं खा पाता था, जिसके घर जाता वहीं खाता, घूमता फिरता फिर जिसके घर जाता वहीं खाता, जहां शाम हो जाती वहीं सो जाता, ऐसे ही चलता, बचपन से नहाने का बहुत सौख था, लेकिन खुले में, बाथरूम में नहाओ तो लगता था/है कि जेल हो गई।





> तब दिन गर्मी के धूप इतनी तीखी कि एक ही दिन में मैं गोरा-चिट्टा छोरा काला पड़ जाता था, खूब नहाता नहर में, तब पानी इतना साफ था वो भी लखनऊ की नहर में की पीने तक में कोई हिचक नहीं होती थी, उस नहर में गांव के छोरे खूब हुड़दंग मचाते थे।





> उन्हीं गांव के छोरों में एक लड़का था  जो मेरी कल्पना से परे चैड़ी उस नहर को हंसते खेलते तड़क जाता था, यानि कि जम्प लगा कर पार कर जाता था।





> एक दिन मैंने भी उसकी देखा-देखी लगा दी छलांग नीचे तो पानी था ही इसलिये डर नहीं था चोट का, पर हुआ उल्टा, मैं नहर नहीं पार कर पाया, बीच में ही टपक गया, मुंह नहर के किनारे में जा लड़ा सूज गया।





> उस दिन तो घर में मुंह छिपा कर अंधेरा गहराया तब आया और सो गया, दूसरे दिन सूजन बढ़ गई, तो बहाना बनाना, पड़ा, इसके बाद मेरे माम डैड शहर से गांव आये उनको यह हाल मिला, तो हुई धुनइईया, खैर ये बचपन के दिन बुढ़ापे तक आनन्द देंगे। सबके साथ यही कुछ न कुछ है जीने का सहारा। वरना तो कलयुग में जिधर झांकों ढोल के भीतर पोल है।





> कुछ एक हफ्तों में उस लड़के की देखा-देखी मैंने कई प्रयास किये तब जाकर वह नहर पार हो गई, खास बात इस राम कहानी कि यह थी, कि जब इंसान कोई चीज होते हुए देखता है, सुनता है, अपनी कल्पना में कल्पित कर लेता है, तो वह उसे कर सकता है, चीन की लाल क्रांति के बारे में भारत में हजारो-हजार लोग जानते हैं, इस क्रांति ने पूरे चीन को हिलाकर रख दिया था, पूरी व्यवस्था पूरा ढांचा बदल गया था, हर अमीर, हर जमींदार, हर व्यापारी, हर कथित ताकतवर व्यक्ति से उसकी ताकत सम्पत्ति, पैसा, कारें छीन लीं गई, पब्लिक द्वारा, उसके बाद फिर से शासन व्यवस्था का निर्माण हुआ, क्योंकि उन्होंने महशूस किया कि विश्व में ताकतवर देश के रूप में पहचान बनाने के लिये जैसी शासन व्यवस्था की जरूरत है, बनाना चाहिये,


सर्वप्रथम तो मेल जी मै आपको दाद देता हुँ कि किस तरह से आपने बचपन की रामकहानी का उल्लेख करते हुए एक उदाहरण पेश किया है कि वर्तमान सिस्टम को भी बदला जा सकता है। वाह मित्र ,वाकई मे ही आप एक अच्छे लेखक है ।हाँ ऐसा हो तो सकता है । जैसे आपने बताया कि देखा देखी मे ही आपने नहर पार करने की हुडक जगी जिस तरह आपने नहर पार करने मे चोट खाई उसी तरह ये भी निश्चित है कि यदि ऐसी क्रांति होती है तो आम जनता को भी उसकी थोडी सी कीमत तो चूकानी ही पडेगी(जैसे आपने मुह फुडवाकर चुकाई), अगर देश के सभी नागरिक यह थोडी सी किमत चुकाने को तैयार हो तो बहुत कुछ पाया जा सकता है ।देखा देखी मे आपने बार बार प्रयास करके आखिर मे जिस तरह से वो हुनर हासिल कर ही लिया ,उसी तरह से आम जनता को भी  प्रयास करना चाहिए , जरुरी नही कि शुरुआत मे सफलता मिले पर, यदि सभी मिलकर ठान ले तो क्रान्ति सँभव है, वैसे भी जब कही , किसी हालात पर क्रांति आती है तो यह विचारो के फैलाव  के बिना संभव नहीं होती।मेरा मानना है कि जहा भी ये क्रान्तियाँ हुई है ,उससे पहले लोगो मे क्रान्ति का विचार होकर आया होगा। लोगो मे सिस्टम के खिलाफ रोष उत्पन्न हुआ होगा ।बाद मे सब के विचार मिलकर जब हकीकत का रुप धारण करने पर ही क्रान्ति हुई होगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

अज्ञानी जी आपकी मेहनत व खोजी प्रवृत्ति को सलाम-इनाम(स्प्रेड सम अदर प्लेसेस का मैसेज आ गया), विचारों के लिये साधुवाद, और क्या कहूं????

----------


## agyani

> अज्ञानी जी आपकी मेहनत व खोजी प्रवृत्ति को सलाम-इनाम(स्प्रेड सम अदर प्लेसेस का मैसेज आ गया), विचारों के लिये साधुवाद, और क्या कहूं????


मेल जी, अब मै क्या कहूँ, जैसा भी समझ आया लिख दिया।ये मैसेज इस बात का प्रतिक है कि मै रेपो लेने के लायक नही हुँ फिर आप सब देते रहते है।ही ही ही ।

----------


## agyani

> क्या हाल है मित्र अज्ञानी, नमस्कार, फ्रीलांसिंग का तात्पर्य यह होता है, कहीं नौकरी करने जैसे कमिटमेंट न करते हम काम करना और इसके साथ ही इसी प्रकार अन्य कई जगह, जहाँ जिस समय काम हो वहां काम करना


नमस्कार मित्र, अच्छा काम है आपका , आजाद पक्षी की तरह उन्मुक्त उडान।

----------


## agyani

प्रिय हिरो जी , नमस्कार। आप भी अपनी भडास निकाले भाई साहब ।

----------


## ad1t1sharma

kaise hain aap.. agyani ji

----------


## The Hero

> प्रिय हिरो जी , नमस्कार। आप भी अपनी भडास निकाले भाई साहब ।


प्रिय अज्ञानी जी , नमस्कार 
विचार कर रहा हूँ , आज भड़ास निकाल हूँ डालू स्तरहीनोँ के विरुद्द |

----------


## agyani

> kaise hain aap.. agyani ji


बढिया है मित्र ।आप अपनी सुनाईए।

----------


## agyani

> प्रिय अज्ञानी जी , नमस्कार विचार कर रहा हूँ , आज भड़ास निकाल हूँ डालू स्तरहीनोँ के विरुद्द |


जी हाँ आप जरुर निकाले।

----------


## The Hero

स्तरहीन व्यक्ति का आचरण उच्च पद कर विराजमान करके भी नही बदला जा सकता है |

----------


## The Hero

जो व्यक्ति शारीरिक रूप से कमजोर होते हैँ , वो अपने अधिकारोँ का अनैतिक प्रयोग करते हैँ |

----------


## The Hero

स्तरहीन अपने स्तर से उच्च कभी सोच भी नही सकते हैँ क्योँकि उनकी मानसिक्ता का स्तर ऐसा करने नही देता |

----------


## The Hero

कैसा भ्रम छोटे ?

----------


## ashwanimale

आपके दिए लिंक के द्वारा जाने पर चार पोस्ट दिखती हैं, सीधे-सीधे दोनों पोस्ट संख्या बता दीजिये, आप शायद कोट किये हिस्से को हटाना चाहते होंगे- मुझे पोस्ट संख्या दीजिये मैं, मैं उनके कोट को बिलकुल जानकारी विहीन कर दूंगा, आप बिलकुल चिंता न करें| और आपका विसिटर बॉक्स बंद हैं कोई सन्देश देना चहुँ तो आपने सारे रस्ते बंद कर रखें हैं, वाह री मित्रता!!

----------


## ashwanimale

अज्ञानी जी अपना कार्य करवा लीजिए | सूत्र पर आयें|

----------


## ashwanimale

पोस्ट संख्या २९२ पर अज्ञानी जी के लिए मैसेज है |

----------


## ashwanimale

सूत्र पर आइये तो पोस्ट की संख्याएं दे दें

----------


## ashwanimale

कहाँ हो मित्र .............

----------


## ashwanimale

आप मेरे एक खास दोस्त के घर में सदस्यों में लड़ाई हो गयी

----------


## ashwanimale

उस समय मैं व्ही था, इसलिए मेरा भी मूड अच्छा नहीं रह गया, आपको वे बातें सुना कर कुछ हल्का होने का प्रयास करूँगा|

----------


## agyani

> आपके दिए लिंक के द्वारा जाने पर चार पोस्ट दिखती हैं, सीधे-सीधे दोनों पोस्ट संख्या बता दीजिये, आप शायद कोट किये हिस्से को हटाना चाहते होंगे- मुझे पोस्ट संख्या दीजिये मैं, मैं उनके कोट को बिलकुल जानकारी विहीन कर दूंगा, आप बिलकुल चिंता न करें| और आपका विसिटर बॉक्स बंद हैं कोई सन्देश देना चहुँ तो आपने सारे रस्ते बंद कर रखें हैं, वाह री मित्रता!!


मेल जी  , माफी चाहता हुँ कि आपको परेशानी झेलनी पडी ।अब तो हँसी भी आ रही है मुझे। वैसे आप, मेरा क्वोटो अपनी पोस्ट मे से हटाने की क्रपा करे।

----------


## agyani

> उस समय मैं व्ही था, इसलिए मेरा भी मूड अच्छा नहीं रह गया, आपको वे बातें सुना कर कुछ हल्का होने का प्रयास करूँगा|


मेल जी , आईये और बात शेयर किजिए, कुछ अच्छा ही सीखने को मिलेगा आपसे।

----------


## ashwanimale

हाँ जी, आपका पुन: वार्म वेलकम मित्र

----------


## agyani

> हाँ जी, आपका पुन: वार्म वेलकम मित्र


मेल जी,धन्यवाद,  आपका भी स्वागत है।

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या बात है मित्र कुछ नाराजगी है? आपसे बात ही नहीं हो पा रही है? और हाँ आप उन आपतिजनक पोस्ट का नम्बर मुझे दे ताकि मैं उन्हें हटा सकूं!

----------


## agyani

> क्या बात है मित्र कुछ नाराजगी है? आपसे बात ही नहीं हो पा रही है? और हाँ आप उन आपतिजनक पोस्ट का नम्बर मुझे दे ताकि मैं उन्हें हटा सकूं!


मेल जी , कोई नाराजगी नही है ।थोडा अटक गया था। किसी को नाराज करने का आपको पता ही नही, ये तो शायद मेरा ही जन्म सिद्द अधिकार है। वैसे मै आपको लिँक पम कर दूँगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

हीरो जी आपसे भी कोई ख़ास बात-चित नहीं हो सकी है?

----------


## agyani

> क्या फर्क है मित्र


ये फर्क है >यही कि ऐसे ही एक बार मैने  एक लडके की देखा देखी कलाबाजी खाकर नहर मे छलाँग लगाने की कोशिश की और मेरे पाँव मे गुम चोट आ गई, जब मै लँगडाते हुए पाँच छ बजे घर गया तो बाहरी दरवाजे पर ही रुक गया, अन्दर दो तीन पडोस के बच्चे एक टाँग पर चलकर  पत्थर को ठोकर मारते हुए खेल रहे थे ,तो मै भी एक टाँग पर ही चलते हुए पत्थर को ठोकर मारते मारते अन्दर कमरे मे जाकर बैठ गया।घर मे सभी ने यही सोचा कि ठोकर मारने के लिए एक पाँव पर चल रहा है। नहर मे ज्यादा देर तक नहाने की वजह से आँखे लाल हो जाती थी, इसकी वजह से पता चल जाता था ,फिर गर्दन नीची किये खरी खोटी सुनते। उस दिन भी सुनाई।पर  सूबह तक तो मित्र मेरा पाँव भारी(सूज) हो गया।घर मे सबको पता चल गया, मै भाग भी नही पाया। फिर पहले तो मेरा उल्टि झाडु से अच्छी तरह इलाज किया गया।बाद मे पाँव की देखरेख की गई ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> ये फर्क है >यही कि ऐसे ही एक बार मैने  एक लडके की देखा देखी कलाबाजी खाकर नहर मे छलाँग लगाने की कोशिश की और मेरे पाँव मे गुम चोट आ गई, जब मै लँगडाते हुए पाँच छ बजे घर गया तो बाहरी दरवाजे पर ही रुक गया, अन्दर दो तीन पडोस के बच्चे एक टाँग पर चलकर  पत्थर को ठोकर मारते हुए खेल रहे थे ,तो मै भी एक टाँग पर ही चलते हुए पत्थर को ठोकर मारते मारते अन्दर कमरे मे जाकर बैठ गया।घर मे सभी ने यही सोचा कि ठोकर मारने के लिए एक पाँव पर चल रहा है। नहर मे ज्यादा देर तक नहाने की वजह से आँखे लाल हो जाती थी, इसकी वजह से पता चल जाता था ,फिर गर्दन नीची किये खरी खोटी सुनते। उस दिन भी सुनाई।पर  सूबह तक तो मित्र मेरा पाँव भारी(सूज) हो गया।घर मे सबको पता चल गया, मै भाग भी नही पाया। फिर पहले तो मेरा उल्टि झाडु से अच्छी तरह इलाज किया गया।बाद मे पाँव की देखरेख की गई ।


कलाकारी दिखाने की आपने भी कोशिस की थी - 
बच्चे होने की यही अच्छाई है कि सातों खून माफ, और बच्चे खूब कलाकारी करते हैं, कल रात मैं 3 के आसपास बच्ची के पास सो रहा था, अचानक चिल्लाई, मेरे कान के पास उसका मुंह था मैं जग गया, पूंछा क्या हुआ, तो उसने बताया कि कोई रसोई में घुस गया है, वाइफ जग गई थीं, उन्हें नेचर काल के लिये जाना था, मैंने बच्ची से कहा ममा अभी देख लेगी और जो भी घुसा होगा, भगा देंगी, तो बच्ची ने कहा नहीं, पापा जायेंगे, अंत्वोगत्वा मुझे ही जाना पड़ा, झूठमूठ गया फिर आया उसको बताया कि चूहा था भगा दिया, फिर वह सो गई, उसने सपना देखा था, कुछ यूं या कुछ अलग सभी परेशान करते ही हैं अपने से बड़ों को, सच कितना प्यारा होता है बचपन,

----------


## agyani

> कलाकारी दिखाने की आपने भी कोशिस की थी - बच्चे होने की यही अच्छाई है कि सातों खून माफ, और बच्चे खूब कलाकारी करते हैं, कल रात मैं 3 के आसपास बच्ची के पास सो रहा था, अचानक चिल्लाई, मेरे कान के पास उसका मुंह था मैं जग गया, पूंछा क्या हुआ, तो उसने बताया कि कोई रसोई में घुस गया है, वाइफ जग गई थीं, उन्हें नेचर काल के लिये जाना था, मैंने बच्ची से कहा ममा अभी देख लेगी और जो भी घुसा होगा, भगा देंगी, तो बच्ची ने कहा नहीं, पापा जायेंगे, अंत्वोगत्वा मुझे ही जाना पड़ा, झूठमूठ गया फिर आया उसको बताया कि चूहा था भगा दिया, फिर वह सो गई, उसने सपना देखा था, कुछ यूं या कुछ अलग सभी परेशान करते ही हैं अपने से बड़ों को, सच कितना प्यारा होता है बचपन,


प्रिय मेल जी बच्चोँ के लिए तो माँ  बाप से बढकर कोई शक्तिशाली नही होता,पूरे संसार मे।

----------


## ashwanimale

> प्रिय मेल जी बच्चोँ के लिए तो माँ  बाप से बढकर कोई शक्तिशाली नही होता,पूरे संसार मे।


सही कहा मित्र, जब तक वे बच्चे हैं, सबसे अच्छे हैं,

----------


## agyani

> प्रिय मेल जी बच्चोँ के लिए तो माँ  बाप से बढकर कोई शक्तिशाली नही होता,पूरे संसार मे।


और बचपन की बातेँ? यदि फोरम के सभी सदस्य अपने बचपन की बाते बताने लग जाए तो मै दावा करता हुँ कि बडी मजेदार, नवीन और साफ सुथरी बाते सुनने को मिलेँगी।:-D

----------


## ashwanimale

> और बचपन की बातेँ? यदि फोरम के सभी सदस्य अपने बचपन की बाते बताने लग जाए तो मै दावा करता हुँ कि बडी मजेदार, नवीन और साफ सुथरी बाते सुनने को मिलेँगी।:-D


आपको कोई परेशानी है मित्र, क्यों आपने अपने आपको गुप्त कर रखा है, कोई मैसेज नहीं भेज सकता हूं, आपको सारे रास्ते आपने बंद कर रखे हैं, कोई बुरा एक्सपीरियेंस है क्या? पिछले दिनों मैंने कई प्रयास किये कि आपसे फोरम पर कहीं बात हो जाये, आपको मैसेज कर दूं, पर संभव नहीं हो सका, फिर जब आपने मैसेज पोस्ट किया तब जाकर बात हो पाई। ऐसे कब तक एक हाथ से ताली बजेगी, ऐसा कब तक चलेगा!

----------


## ashwanimale

> और बचपन की बातेँ? यदि फोरम के सभी सदस्य अपने बचपन की बाते बताने लग जाए तो मै दावा करता हुँ कि बडी मजेदार, नवीन और साफ सुथरी बाते सुनने को मिलेँगी।:-D


सही कहा मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

इस सूत्र में पूरी आजादी है गर्म विभाग में बनाया गया है, चाहे तो नंगे नाचिये, चाहे तो साधू संत वाली बातें करे, नो प्रोब्लम, है की नहीं?

----------


## agyani

> सही कहा मित्र, जब तक वे बच्चे हैं, सबसे अच्छे हैं,


थोडा ध्यान नही है पर मैने एक चुटकला या बात कही पढी थी कि एक मुस्लिम समुदाय के बच्चे ने एक मन्दिर मे प्रवेश कर लिया तो पुजारी ने बच्चे के अब्बा से  कहा कि आपका बच्चा मन्दिर मे घुस गया है। तो अब्बा जान ने कहा कि माफ करना अभी बच्चा है इसे पहचान नही है कि कोन खुदा कौन भगवान है । कितनी गहरी बात है ये।

----------


## ashwanimale

> थोडा ध्यान नही है पर मैने एक चुटकला या बात कही पढी थी कि एक मुस्लिम समुदाय के बच्चे ने एक मन्दिर मे प्रवेश कर लिया तो पुजारी ने बच्चे के अब्बा से  कहा कि आपका बच्चा मन्दिर मे घुस गया है। तो अब्बा जान ने कहा कि माफ करना अभी बच्चा है इसे पहचान नही है कि कोन खुदा कौन भगवान है । कितनी गहरी बात है ये।


गहरी होने के बाद कितनी सही भी है?

----------


## agyani

> आपको कोई परेशानी है मित्र, क्यों आपने अपने आपको गुप्त कर रखा है, कोई मैसेज नहीं भेज सकता हूं, आपको सारे रास्ते आपने बंद कर रखे हैं, कोई बुरा एक्सपीरियेंस है क्या? पिछले दिनों मैंने कई प्रयास किये कि आपसे फोरम पर कहीं बात हो जाये, आपको मैसेज कर दूं, पर संभव नहीं हो सका, फिर जब आपने मैसेज पोस्ट किया तब जाकर बात हो पाई। ऐसे कब तक एक हाथ से ताली बजेगी, ऐसा कब तक चलेगा!


प्रिय मेल जी, बुरा अनुभव तो कुछ नही परन्तु मै इतनी सारी गतिविधियाँ बनाये रखने मे असमर्थ हुँ ,क्रपया  ऐसा कहकर मेरी मिट्टी पलीद ना करे । :-):-D आप इन्तजार करने मे वक्त जाया मत किया करिए ,

----------


## ashwanimale

आपकी इच्छा सर आँखों पर| मेरी तौबा, मेरे बाप की तौबा जो सपने में भी आपकी मिटटी पलीद के बारे में सोचूं|

----------


## agyani

> इस सूत्र में पूरी आजादी है गर्म विभाग में बनाया गया है, चाहे तो नंगे नाचिये, चाहे तो साधू संत वाली बातें करे, नो प्रोब्लम, है की नहीं?


आप तो मेरे वाली भाषा बोलने लगे, "नंगा नाचिए" हा हा हा। फिर ठीक है

----------


## ashwanimale

> आप तो मेरे वाली भाषा बोलने लगे, "नंगा नाचिए" हा हा हा। फिर ठीक है


मियां-बाबी राजी तो क्या करेगा काजी? आप खुश मैं खुश तो फिर क्या दिक्कत है। हा.हा.हा.!

----------


## agyani

> आपकी इच्छा सर आँखों पर| मेरी तौबा, मेरे बाप की तौबा जो सपने में भी आपकी मिटटी पलीद के बारे में सोचूं|


 प्रिय मेल जी, क्रपया ऐसा ना कहे। ये तो सोचिए सैटिँग  क्लोज करने का परीणाम ये हूआ कि, " आप को मजबूर होकर मेरी मित्र सुची मे शामिल होना पडा "।:-D:-):-D:-)

----------


## agyani

> मियां-बाबी राजी तो क्या करेगा काजी? आप खुश मैं खुश तो फिर क्या दिक्कत है। हा.हा.हा.!


जी हाँ सुत्र आपका है तो और किसी भन्नाने की कोई आवश्यकता ही नही है। :-D

----------


## ashwanimale

निश्चिन्त हो कर भडास निकली जा सकती है

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र छमा आज भी सोने जाना पर रहा है, गुड नाईट|

----------


## agyani

चलिए अभी बकवास ही करते है, एक नेता जी मेरे खास मित्र है तो उन्होने एक अजीब व्यथा बयान की। उनको कई बार गाँवो के रंगारग डाँस समारोह मे मुख्यातिथि के तौर पर भी आमन्त्रित किया जाता रहा है । अतिथि महोदय स्टेज के सोफे पर बैठे है , साथ मे चार, पाँच ,छ:, सात, अन्य वरिष्ठ नागरिक भी बैठे है, सामने एक कमनीय न्रत्याँगना अपनी कामूक देह का प्रदर्शन करते हुए अपनी कला को नीचे उपस्थित दर्शको  और स्टेज पर बैठे सम्मानित नागरिको के आगे प्रस्तुत कर रही है। मगर नेता जी कि व्यथा ये है कि वे उस कँचन काया को आम दर्शक की तरह ज्यादा घूर कर नही देख सकते , स्टेज पर जो बैठे है सबके सामने,  छवि बिगडने का डर है। बस उडती फिरती नजर डालते है और दाँये बाँये वालोँ के कान मे कुछ कहते रहना पडता है, यहा तक की जो कुछ पैसे देने है वे भी आयोजक के हाथ मे ही थमाने पडते है । आम दर्शक की तरह नाचने वाली के पास जाकर , उसके हाथ मे देकर स्पर्श-सुख भी नही ले सकते । उन्होने अपने मन की भडास निकालकर कहा कि ओये अज्ञानी तू  अश्विनि माले जी के सूत्र पर जाकर भडास  निकाल कर आ ,मै तो वहाँ जाकर भडास भी नही निकाल सकता। ( निजी बकवास)

----------


## agyani

> निश्चिन्त हो कर भडास निकली जा सकती है





> मित्र , सोने के लिए जाना पड रहा है, गुड नाईट|


शुभरात्रि मेल जी। बिना बताए भी जा सकते है कोऽऽऽई समस्या नही हमेँ।

----------


## ashwanimale

आज किसकी इंटरव्यू ली जाएगी, इस पोस्ट के बाद जिसने भी इस सूत्र पोस्ट किया उसका जबरन १० सवाली इंटरव्यू लूँगा,?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आज किसकी इंटरव्यू ली जाएगी, इस पोस्ट के बाद जिसने भी इस सूत्र पोस्ट किया उसका जबरन १० सवाली इंटरव्यू लूँगा,?


*क्यों जी फोरम पर कोई जॉब लग रही है क्या !!!! :):)*

----------


## ashwanimale

१- जाब लगे तो क्या कर लोगे?

----------


## ashwanimale

२.  इस फोरम पर सबसे खराब सूत्र कौन सा लगता है?

----------


## ashwanimale

३- इस फोरम पर एक नाम जिसको फोरम के बाहर भी याद करते हैं आप?

----------


## ashwanimale

४- पिक्चर हाल में मम्मी-पापा के आलावा किसके साथ पहली फिल्म देखि? और फिल्म का नाम?

----------


## ashwanimale

५. कौन सा जानवर है, जिसे आप अभी भी पालना चाहते हैं?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> १- जाब लगे तो क्या कर लोगे?


*कुछ नहीं फिर भी मजे करूंगा !!!!!!! :)*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> २.  इस फोरम पर सबसे खराब सूत्र कौन सा लगता है?


*मनमोहक चित्र में कई सूत्र बेकार में बने हुए लगते है !!!!!!*

----------


## ashwanimale

६. अगर आपको बेइफरात पैसा मिल जाए, एक काम ऐसा बताइए जिसे आप हमेशा करना चाहेंगे?

----------


## ashwanimale

७- आपका बचचा कैसे गुणों से सम्प्पन होना चैये?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ३- इस फोरम पर एक नाम जिसको फोरम के बाहर भी याद करते हैं आप?


*कईयों को बहुत याद करता हूँ !!!! लेकिन एक नाम है जिसको ज्यादा याद करता हूँ !!! लेकिन बता नहीं सकता !!!!*

----------


## ashwanimale

८. कल्पित सचुएशन है की माना आपकी शादी नहीं हुई है, आज की तारीख़ में किस्से करना चाहेंगे?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ४- पिक्चर हाल में मम्मी-पापा के आलावा किसके साथ पहली फिल्म देखि? और फिल्म का नाम?


*दोस्तों के साथ देखि थी !!!! नाम पता नहीं कौन सी देखि थी काफी टाइम हो गया !!!! शायद इंटरनेश्नल खिलाड़ी !!!!*

----------


## King_khan

इन सवालोँ के जवाब कौन देगा ?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ५. कौन सा जानवर है, जिसे आप अभी भी पालना चाहते हैं?


*मैंने कभी जानवर नहीं पाला है लेकिन मुझे खरगोश बहुत अच्छे लगते है !!!!*

----------


## ashwanimale

९- आपके पीछे बुलडाग लगा है कल्पना करिये, तो आप मीटर में कितने दूर मक्सिम्म भाग सकते हैं?

----------


## King_khan

> *कुछ नहीं फिर भी मजे करूंगा !!!!!!! :)*


जॉब लगने बाद किसके साथ मजे करोगे ?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ६. अगर आपको बेइफरात पैसा मिल जाए, एक काम ऐसा बताइए जिसे आप हमेशा करना चाहेंगे?


*आपने ये नहीं बताया पैसा मिलने के बाद अपने लिए या दूसरों के लिए कुछ करने के लिए कह रहे हो !!!!*

----------


## ashwanimale

१०- आखिरी सवाल आपको सात खून माफ़ हो तो मेरा खून आप पहले करोगे या उसके बाद?

----------


## ashwanimale

३ नम्बर - सवाल का उत्तर नहीं दिया, शुरू हो जाइये चेक करिये जिस सवाल का जवाब नहीं दिया उसका/उन सभी का जवाब दीजिये| फिर रुके रहियेगा| बात करनी है|

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ७- आपका बचचा कैसे गुणों से सम्प्पन होना चैये?


*मेरा बच्चा बेशक ज्यादा पढ़ा लिखा न हो !!! लेकिन मैं चाहता हूँ की वो जनरल नोलेज का धनि हो !!!! और वो जिस फिल्ड में जाना चाहेगा मैं उसे उसी फिल्ड में भेजने की कोशिश करूंगा !!!! ( वैसे पहले मेरी शादी तो होने दो बच्चे तो उसी के बाद होंगे ) !!!! :)*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ८. कल्पित सचुएशन है की माना आपकी शादी नहीं हुई है, आज की तारीख़ में किस्से करना चाहेंगे?


*अभी तक मेरी शादी नहीं हुई है !!!! मैं एक सीधी सादी सिंपल लड़की से शादी करना चाहूँगा !!! जिससे मैं पहली बार मिल रहा हो !!!*

----------


## ashwanimale

पूरे फोरम से भ्रमण के बाद फिर यही आना, ये सवाल आपके जवाबों का इंतजार कार रहे हैं, इनका जवाब दीजिये फिर हम दोनों मिल कर किसी दोस्त का इंटरव्यू लेंगे|

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ९- आपके पीछे बुलडाग लगा है कल्पना करिये, तो आप मीटर में कितने दूर मक्सिम्म भाग सकते हैं?


*ज्यादा दूर कहाँ तक भागूंगा !!!! आखिर वो है तो कुत्ता ही साला पकड़ ही लेगा !!!!:):)*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> जॉब लगने बाद किसके साथ मजे करोगे ?


*सबके साथ !!!!!!! :)*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> १०- आखिरी सवाल आपको सात खून माफ़ हो तो मेरा खून आप पहले करोगे या उसके बाद?


*आपका नम्बर सातवाँ होगा !!!! मेरी बन्दुक में 6 ही गोली है !!!! और आप सातवें नंबर पर होंगे तो शुक्र मानो आप बच गए !!!! :):)*

----------


## ashwanimale

अपना जी इस इंटरव्यू ने आपको कैसा अनुभव कराया- बुरा, बकवास, चकित, अच्छा, बहुत अच्छा, या अन्य शब्द देंगे

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ३ नम्बर - सवाल का उत्तर नहीं दिया, शुरू हो जाइये चेक करिये जिस सवाल का जवाब नहीं दिया उसका/उन सभी का जवाब दीजिये| फिर रुके रहियेगा| बात करनी है|


*वो एक नाम नहीं बता सकता जी मुझे मेरे सब मित्र प्रिय है !!!!! बहुत प्रिय है !!! लेकिन उनमे से एक बहुत ज्यादा प्रिय है !!!! ये तो आपको ही पता करना होगा !!!*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अपना जी इस इंटरव्यू ने आपको कैसा अनुभव कराया- बुरा, बकवास, चकित, अच्छा, बहुत अच्छा, या अन्य शब्द देंगे


*इतना ही कहूंगा !!!! आज मजा आ गया !!!!!*

----------


## King_khan

> *आपका नम्बर सातवाँ होगा !!!! मेरी बन्दुक में 6 ही गोली है !!!! और आप सातवें नंबर पर होंगे तो शुक्र मानो आप बच गए !!!! :):)*


वो बंदूक मेरी है ! जिससे आप छह मर्डर करने की सोच रहे हो |

----------


## ashwanimale

किंग खान जी यदि आप रुके रहे तो १० सवाल आपको झेलने होंगे १.३.५.७.९ अपना जी और २.४.६.८.१० मैं पूछूँगा, अगर इस झटका इंटरव्यूव् से बचना हो तो पतली गली पकडिये, मित्र , वरना तो हमारे गैंग में शामिल हो जाइये, इन जवाबों के बाद जो भी फसेगा उससे हम तीनों मिल कर सवाल पूछेगें|

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> वो बंदूक मेरी है ! जिससे आप छह मर्डर करने की सोच रहे हो |



*नहीं जी वो मेरी है !!! आपकी चोरी हो गयी तो मेरे पर शक क्यों कर रहे हो !!!! जाओ रपट लिखाओ !!! कहीं और खोजिये !!!! :)*

----------


## ashwanimale

> किंग खान जी यदि आप रुके रहे तो १० सवाल आपको झेलने होंगे १.३.५.७.९ अपना जी और २.४.६.८.१० मैं पूछूँगा, अगर इस झटका इंटरव्यूव् से बचना हो तो पतली गली पकडिये, मित्र , वरना तो हमारे गैंग में शामिल हो जाइये, इन जवाबों के बाद जो भी फसेगा उससे हम तीनों मिल कर सवाल पूछेगें|


किंग खान जी इंटरव्यूव् के लिए हामी भरिये जल्दी| 
-  माले+अपनाजी

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*बड़े भाई जी अगर ये सवाल मेरे मनोरंजन वाले सूत्र पर सदस्यों से पूछे जाए तो !!!!*

----------


## King_khan

> किंग खान जी यदि आप रुके रहे तो १० सवाल आपको झेलने होंगे १.३.५.७.९ अपना जी और २.४.६.८.१० मैं पूछूँगा, अगर इस झटका इंटरव्यूव् से बचना हो तो पतली गली पकडिये, मित्र , वरना तो हमारे गैंग में शामिल हो जाइये, इन जवाबों के बाद जो भी फसेगा उससे हम तीनों मिल कर सवाल पूछेगें|


जनाबे आली ! हम अपने पड़ोसी की बात कैसे टाल सकते हैँ |

----------


## ashwanimale

मुझे कोई आपति नहीं फिर भडास पर कल जमघट लगाने की सहमती दीजिये, दोनों मित्रों| फिर तीनों लोग वहीं मिलते हैं याद रखियेगा की आपको किस नम्बर के सवाल पूछने हैं अपना जी, किंग जी ने हामी भर दी इंटरव्यूव् की?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> जनाबे आली ! हम अपने पड़ोसी की बात कैसे टाल सकते हैँ |


*1. आप अपने पड़ोस में कितनियों को लाइन मारते हो !!!! :)*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अब तो हद हो गई ! आजकल तो हमदर्दी का जमाना ही नही है |


*अरे मैंने तो रजनीकांत की चुराई थी !!! आप रजनीकांत थोड़े न हो !!!! :)*

----------


## ashwanimale

अपना जी इनको बेलन प्रिय है, याद आई है आज यहीं सवाल माआर लेते हैं कल आपके सूत्र पर ठीक है|

----------


## King_khan

> *नहीं जी वो मेरी है !!! आपकी चोरी हो गयी तो मेरे पर शक क्यों कर रहे हो !!!! जाओ रपट लिखाओ !!! कहीं और खोजिये !!!! :)*


अब तो हद हो गई ! आजकल तो हमदर्दी का जमाना ही नही है |

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर भागे तो १०-१० पी एम् हम दोनों थोक देंगे, चारों खाने चित हो जाओगे?

----------


## King_khan

जल्दी सवालोँ की बरसात करिए ! वर्ना मुझ पर बेलन की मार चालू हो जाएगी |

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या वाक्ई जाना चाहते हैं?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मुझे कोई आपति नहीं फिर भडास पर कल जमघट लगाने की सहमती दीजिये, दोनों मित्रों| फिर तीनों लोग वहीं मिलते हैं याद रखियेगा की आपको किस नम्बर के सवाल पूछने हैं अपना जी, किंग जी ने हामी भर दी इंटरव्यूव् की?


*आपको इस सूत्र पर पूछने है तो मुझे कोई दिक्कत नहीं जी !!! मैं तो इसलिए कह रहा था क्योंकि मैंने वो मनोरंजन के लिए सूत्र बनाया था !!! और ये मनोरंजन भरे सवाल है !!! मैं कोशिश करूंगा वो सूत्र आपके नाम से चालु कर दिया जाए !!!*

----------


## King_khan

आज ओवर टाईम हो गया है |

----------


## ashwanimale

तो गुड नैट बोलिए, और खिसकिये,

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अपना जी इनको बेलन प्रिय है, याद आई है आज यहीं सवाल माआर लेते हैं कल आपके सूत्र पर ठीक है|


*ठीक है जी !!!!*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *आपको इस सूत्र पर पूछने है तो मुझे कोई दिक्कत नहीं जी !!! मैं तो इसलिए कह रहा था क्योंकि मैंने वो मनोरंजन के लिए सूत्र बनाया था !!! और ये मनोरंजन भरे सवाल है !!! मैं कोशिश करूंगा वो सूत्र आपके नाम से चालु कर दिया जाए !!!*


अरे नहीं, मैं तो कहूँगा की आप इसे होल्ड कर लीजिये, मेरे पास और नये सूत्र बनाने का टाइम नहीं निकल पा रहा है, आपके सहयोग से मिल जाएगा, मैं थान्क्फुल होऊंगा|

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*अब मैं भी चलता हूँ !!! मेरे लैपटॉप की बैटरी भी ख़तम हो गयी है !!!! कल मिलता हूँ !!!! आप सबको गुड नाईट !!!! टेक केयर !!!! फिर मिलेंगे !!!!*

----------


## ashwanimale

आयो ज्ञानी भाई आयो जी

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अरे नहीं, मैं तो कहूँगा की आप इसे होल्ड कर लीजिये, मेरे पास और नये सूत्र बनाने का टाइम नहीं निकल पा रहा है, आपके सहयोग से मिल जाएगा, मैं थान्क्फुल होऊंगा|


*फिर कल से मनोरंजन वाले सूत्र में ही शुरू कर देते है !!!*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*अब मैं अपनी रामप्यारी लेकर जा रहा हूँ !!!! सबको बाय !!!!!!

*

----------


## ashwanimale

उहीइ तो खान शहब पुराने रंगीले हैं?

----------


## King_khan

> *1. आप अपने पड़ोस में कितनियों को लाइन मारते हो !!!! :)*


ये पूछो मारते थे ! आजकल तो अजाब मे इतना मुफ्तिला रहता हूँ की कोई पड़ोसन की तरफ निगाह करने से डरता हूँ ! हाँ पहले की बात कुछ और थी ! पड़ोस की तकरीबन चार तितलियाँ मेरी नजर मे थीँ |

----------


## ashwanimale

शुभ रतिरी किंग

----------


## King_khan

कल अपनापन जी के सूत्र पर मुलाकात होगी |
शब्बा खैर

----------


## agyani

> आयो ज्ञानी भाई आयो जी


मेल जी ,आग्यो मै तो , किम्मे काम था के मेरे तै।

----------


## agyani

> कल अपनापन जी के सूत्र पर मुलाकात होगी |शब्बा खैर


शब्बा खैर, खान जी...,..!

----------


## agyani

मित्रो, सो जाओ, गुडनाईट , शुभरात्रि , शब्बाखैर।

----------


## ashwanimale

आप तो जल्दी ही उठ भी गये, मित्र, गुड मार्निंग|

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेल जी ,आग्यो मै तो , किम्मे काम था के मेरे तै।


काम बताओ जी कल तो मैसेज देख नहीं पाया था|

----------


## agyani

> आप तो जल्दी ही उठ भी गये, मित्र, गुड मार्निंग|


सुप्रभात मेल जी !!!!!!!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

नमस्कार, अब कल वाला काम बताएं!

----------


## agyani

> नमस्कार, अब कल वाला काम बताएं!


मेल जी नमस्कार , काम? हा हा हा, अजी मैने तो आपसे पुछा था कि आपको मुझसे काम है क्या। :-D

----------


## ashwanimale

अपने मन की बातों को एक मंच दें, - भडास डॉट काम

----------


## jeet6162

> अपने मन की बातों को एक मंच दें, - भडास डॉट काम


*एक ऐसा सदस्य है 
जो अपने आप को पता नही क्या समजता है ?
उसकी सभी पोस्ट देखकर लगता है की अपने आपका शहेनशाह समजता है*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *एक ऐसा सदस्य है 
> जो अपने आप को पता नही क्या समजता है ?
> उसकी सभी पोस्ट देखकर लगता है की अपने आपका शहेनशाह समजता है*


*जीत भाई जी अपने मन की पूरी बात बताओ !!! उसका नाम भी लिखों हमें भी पता लगे कौन है !!!! :)*

----------


## jeet6162

> *जीत भाई जी अपने मन की पूरी बात बताओ !!! उसका नाम भी लिखों हमें भी पता लगे कौन है !!!! :)*


आप भी जानते ही हो मे किस की बात कर रहा हु 

इशारे मे ही समज जाओ तो अच्छा है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आप भी जानते ही हो मे किस की बात कर रहा हु 
> 
> इशारे मे ही समज जाओ तो अच्छा है


*ऐसे तो मैं अपने आपको ही समझूंगा !!! :):)*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*जीत भाई जी बुरा न मानना मैं मजाक कर रहा था !!!!! :):)*

----------


## jeet6162

> *ऐसे तो मैं अपने आपको ही समझूंगा !!! :):)*


यकीन मानो वो आप तो नही ही हो ……………



> *जीत भाई जी बुरा न मानना मैं मजाक कर रहा था !!!!! :):)*


दोस्तो मे तो मजाक चलती ही रहती है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> यकीन मानो वो आप तो नही ही हो ……………
> 
> 
> दोस्तो मे तो मजाक चलती ही रहती है


*चलो आपने मेरी शंका दूर कर दी !!! धन्यवाद जी !!! :)*

----------


## ashwanimale

अपने मन की बातों को एक मंच दें, - भडास डॉट काम

----------


## ashwanimale

अज्ञानी मुझसे बात करने में कोई परेशानी? जी

----------


## ramsingh111

> *एक ऐसा सदस्य है 
> जो अपने आप को पता नही क्या समजता है ?
> उसकी सभी पोस्ट देखकर लगता है की अपने आपका शहेनशाह समजता है*


मित्र बताओ कही वो में तो नहीं

----------


## ramsingh111

> नही भाई 
> आप भी नही हो 
> आप तो अच्छे सदस्यो मे आते हो माले जी की तरह


और सुनाइए मित्र अज्ज क्या भडास निकलने हा यहाँ

----------


## jeet6162

> मित्र बताओ कही वो में तो नहीं


नही भाई 
आप भी नही हो 
आप तो अच्छे सदस्यो मे आते हो माले जी की तरह

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या अछे लोग भी गैंग बनाते है? या अपने आप बन जाते है गैंग?

----------


## ramsingh111

> क्या अछे लोग भी गैंग बनाते है? या अपने आप बन जाते है गैंग?


अच्छे लोग तो सिर्फ दोस्त बनाते हे माले जी 
मित्र

----------


## ramsingh111

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1570228 
इस सूत्र पर मेरी की हुई पेविस्थियो को कृपया मिटा देगे नियामक माले मित्र

----------


## ramsingh111

> सही कहा मित्र आपने


जी मित्र क्योकि अच्छे  मित्रो को गेंग की जरुरत नहीं होती

----------


## jeet6162

> अच्छे लोग तो सिर्फ दोस्त बनाते हे माले जी 
> मित्र


सही कहा मित्र आपने

----------


## ashwanimale

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1570228 
> इस सूत्र पर मेरी की हुई पेविस्थियो को कृपया मिटा देगे नियामक माले मित्र


शिकायत बटन दबा कर कारन बताते हुए सेंड करिये तभी तो पता लगेगा की कौन सी पोस्ट मितानी है|

----------


## ashwanimale

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1570228 
> इस सूत्र पर मेरी की हुई पेविस्थियो को कृपया मिटा देगे नियामक माले मित्र


सूत्र का विषय ही है अनोखा- सब कुछ कह डालिए - ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी/मन की बात बिना लाग-लपेट, फिर भी आपको लगता है की पोस्ट हटवानी है

----------


## ramsingh111

> शिकायत बटन दबा कर कारन बताते हुए सेंड करिये तभी तो पता लगेगा की कौन सी पोस्ट मितानी है|


जी मित्र मेने कारन सहित शिकायत केर दी हे कृपया जल्दी इसे मिटा दे

----------


## ramsingh111

> सूत्र का विषय ही है अनोखा- सब कुछ कह डालिए - ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी/मन की बात बिना लाग-लपेट, फिर भी आपको लगता है की पोस्ट हटवानी है


नहीं मित्र यस पोस्ट इस सूत्र की नहीं हे बल्कि अगम्य की हे और इस का कारन मेने बता दिया हे ,मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

> नहीं मित्र यस पोस्ट इस सूत्र की नहीं हे बल्कि अगम्य की हे और इस का कारन मेने बता दिया हे ,मित्र


मैंने आपकी शिकायत देख ली है, चिंता न करें, फिर भी कोई दिक्कत परेशानी हो तो जरूर बताईगा

----------


## ramsingh111

> मैंने आपकी शिकायत देख ली है, चिंता न करें, फिर भी कोई दिक्कत परेशानी हो तो जरूर बताईगा


जी मित्र धन्यवाद आप का

----------


## agyani

> क्या जरूरत है, किशी शाला-शाली जो भी हो को समझानी की, सिर्फ एक को समझाये रखो, वो है आपकी खुद की अंतरात्मा, बस .......... बाकी तंग करें तो घुस ............. और क्या ........... यह फार्मूला कैसा है?


बढिया है फार्मुला ..............

----------


## agyani

मेल जी , नमस्कार , कुछ भडास आप भी निकाला किजिए ,

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कृप्या भडास  निकालने का तरीका मुझे भी बतांए ........

----------


## ashwanimale

चेले को गुरु बनायेंगे, कुछ तो सोचिये, लेकिन आइये तो सही|

----------


## agyani

> *एक ऐसा सदस्य है जो अपने आप को पता नही क्या समजता है ?उसकी सभी पोस्ट देखकर लगता है की अपने आपका शहेनशाह समजता है*


प्रिय मित्र जीत जी , ये तो आपने पूरी avf की सदस्य मँडली पर भार डाल दिया। मेरी आपसे प्रार्थना है कि क्रपया ये तो बताए कि वह सदस्य है या वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,काँस्य,रजत  या फिर स्वर्ण । । थोडा जिज्ञाषा वश पुछा है आपसे।बताना जरुरी भी नही है।

----------


## jeet6162

> प्रिय मित्र जीत जी , ये तो आपने पूरी avf की सदस्य मँडली पर भार डाल दिया। मेरी आपसे प्रार्थना है कि क्रपया ये तो बताए कि वह सदस्य है या वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,काँस्य,रजत  या फिर स्वर्ण । । थोडा जिज्ञाषा वश पुछा है आपसे।बताना जरुरी भी नही है।


भाई 
सिर्फ़ इतना कह सकता हु की आप भी नही हो 
आप  तो महा ग्यानी तो

----------


## agyani

> भाई सिर्फ़ इतना कह सकता हु की आप भी नही हो आप  तो महा ग्यानी तो


जीत भाई ,मै भी नही हुँ, कमाल हो गया ये तो ,  हा हा हा।:-D:-D

----------


## jeet6162

> जीत भाई ,मै भी नही हुँ, कमाल हो गया ये तो ,  हा हा हा।:-D:-D


भाई 
अभी तो आप तीन सदस्यो की ही जमानत हुई है 
देख लो अभी कितने सारे है बाकी

----------


## ashwanimale

पूरी रात कोई इस सूत्र पर झाँकने नहीं आता है?

----------


## agyani

माले जी मै आया था पर  खिडकी मे से झाँक कर चला गया था।

----------


## ashwanimale

क्यों भाई...........

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या आज भी आकर चले जाते

----------


## ashwanimale

यह तो गलत बात है, हमेशा जब भी आइये

----------


## ashwanimale

सबूत के तौर पर एक टिप्पणी अवश्य छोड़ा करिये

----------


## agyani

> क्यों भाई...........


माले  जी कुछ था ही नही मेरे पास , कँकर पत्थर , बिल्कुल खाली हाथ। क्या फैँकता , बस आहट किये बगैर चला गया

----------


## agyani

> क्या आज भी आकर चले जाते


नही आज तो कुछ लाया हुँ

----------


## ashwanimale

खाली हाथ का क्या मतलब, आखिर नेट से कनेक्ट हुए तो, रोमन अंग्रेजी में तो टिप्पणी छोड़ ही सकते हैं न?

----------


## ashwanimale

> नही आज तो कुछ लाया हुँ


क्या लाये हैं, लइय्या-चाना या गुड़-भेली या फिर रसगुल्ला या कुछ अन्य

----------


## ashwanimale

ये बताइये मित्र कि क्या सोच कर लोग फोरम पर आर्टिफीशियलिटी बनाये रखना चाहते हैं, क्या डर होता है? आपका क्याविचार है इस बारे में किसी व्यक्ति विशेष के बारे में नहीं कह रहा हूं, एक कामन सी बात है।

----------


## agyani

> सबूत के तौर पर एक टिप्पणी अवश्य छोड़ा करिये


जी ठीक है , आगे से ध्यान रखूँगा, कुछ ना तो बकवास करके जाया करुँगा , अब माले जी आज मै ये भडास निकालता हुँ कि मनोरँजन के मायने हर आदमी के लिए अलग अलग होते है कोई सैक्सी फोटो से मनोँरजन करता है तो कोई सैक्सी कहानियो से , कोई चुटकले से तो कोई पहेलियोँ से,

----------


## ashwanimale

> जी ठीक है , आगे से ध्यान रखूँगा, कुछ ना तो बकवास करके जाया करुँगा , अब माले जी आज मै ये भडास निकालता हुँ कि मनोरँजन के मायने हर आदमी के लिए अलग अलग होते है कोई सैक्सी फोटो से मनोँरजन करता है तो कोई सैक्सी कहानियो से , कोई चुटकले से तो कोई पहेलियोँ से,


ही.ही.ही.ही.ही.ही. ....... आप भी आज आध्यात्मिक हो रहे हैं, क्यों न मैं भी हो लूं, ऐसा है कि सिर्फ दारू पीकर एक हफ्ता भी नहीं काट सकता कोई भी, और दूध पीकर सारी जिंदगी निकाल सकता है? यही फरक है अच्छी चीजों और बुरी चीजों में, और क्या कहूं?

----------


## ashwanimale

अरे मित्र जब तक मैं पांच टिप्पणियां करता हूं, आप सिर्फ एक करते हो, पोस्ट करने के मामले में काफी शर्मीले हैं आप?

----------


## agyani

पाँच लाईने लिख कर  मिटानी पड जाती  है क्या करु।:-D:-D फिर से चार लिखता हूँ  तब जाकर एक पोस्ट होती है ।

----------


## agyani

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1769699  माले जी ये सवाल आपने बनावटीपन या व्यक्ति के मूल व्यवहार  से हटकर किये जाने वाले व्यवहार के बारे मे पुछा है क्या?

----------


## ashwanimale

> पाँच लाईने लिख कर  मिटानी पड जाती  है क्या करु।:-D:-D फिर से चार लिखता हूँ  तब जाकर एक पोस्ट होती है ।


अरे मालिक, लाइने मिटाते क्यों हैं वही पोस्ट कर दिया करिये, भड़ास ही तो है, कौन सा कोई इम्पारटेंट सूत्र हैं, जो अलग हटकर पोस्ट मानी जायेगी, हा.हा.हा.

----------


## ashwanimale

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1769699  माले जी ये सवाल आपने बनावटीपन या व्यक्ति के मूल व्यवहार  से हटकर किये जाने वाले व्यवहार के बारे मे पुछा है क्या?


बनावटीपन, छिपना, छिपाना, इत्यादि इसी तरह की भय संकेतक हरकतें, सभी करते हैं, पर आखिर क्यों, कैसा छिपाना और क्यों छिपाना। निश्चित ही कोइ्र्र न कोई कटु अनुभव होता होगा है न?

----------


## agyani

> ही.ही.ही.ही.ही.ही. ....... आप भी आज आध्यात्मिक हो रहे हैं, क्यों न मैं भी हो लूं, ऐसा है कि सिर्फ दारू पीकर एक हफ्ता भी नहीं काट सकता कोई भी, और दूध पीकर सारी जिंदगी निकाल सकता है? यही फरक है अच्छी चीजों और बुरी चीजों में, और क्या कहूं?


नही जी आध्यात्मिक होने वाली कोई बात नही है , वैसे आपने भी सत्य बयाँ किया है ,  मै यही कहना चाह रहा था कि (भुल गया फिर कभी ):-D

----------


## ashwanimale

(भुल गया फिर कभी ):-D :clap:हा.हा.हा.हा.

----------


## agyani

> ये बताइये मित्र कि क्या सोच कर लोग फोरम पर आर्टिफीशियलिटी बनाये रखना चाहते हैं, क्या डर होता है? आपका क्याविचार है इस बारे में किसी व्यक्ति विशेष के बारे में नहीं कह रहा हूं, एक कामन सी बात है।


माले जी , अन्तर्जाल की दुनिया मेरे ख्याल से ऐसे ही नकली लोगोँ से भरी हुई है , खासकर  वयस्क सामग्री  वाली साईटे ।ये बहुत ही जरुरी भी है क्यूकि अगर पहचान उजागर होती है ये आपके वास्तविक और सामाजिक जीवन पर कुछ ना कुछ बुरा प्रभाव ही डालेगी।   कुछ सोचकर नही बल्कि बहुत कुछ सोचना पडता है , इसी फोरम की बात लेते है , यहा पर बहुत सी  मोहतरमाएँ( ? )  ऐसे कमेँट डालती है कि मै  भी फोटो वाली की तरह चू*ना चाहती हुँ , अभी ताजा पढा था कि जोनी ने लीवर  के साथ ऐसा सैक्स किया मेरे साथ कौन करेगा? अब अगर बनावटी चेहरा ना होकर असली चेहरे के साथ ये बात लिखी जाए तो फोरम के कुछ मित्र अब तक इनका दरवाजा खटखटा चुके होते । जारी.........

----------


## agyani

> माले जी , अन्तर्जाल की दुनिया मेरे ख्याल से ऐसे ही नकली लोगोँ से भरी हुई है , खासकर  वयस्क सामग्री  वाली साईटे ।ये बहुत ही जरुरी भी है क्यूकि अगर पहचान उजागर होती है ये आपके वास्तविक और सामाजिक जीवन पर कुछ ना कुछ बुरा प्रभाव ही डालेगी।   कुछ सोचकर नही बल्कि बहुत कुछ सोचना पडता है , इसी फोरम की बात लेते है , यहा पर बहुत सी  मोहतरमाएँ( ? )  ऐसे कमेँट डालती है कि मै  भी फोटो वाली की तरह चू*ना चाहती हुँ , अभी ताजा पढा था कि जोनी ने लीवर  के साथ ऐसा सैक्स किया मेरे साथ कौन करेगा? अब अगर बनावटी चेहरा ना होकर असली चेहरे के साथ ये बात लिखी जाए तो फोरम के कुछ मित्र अब तक इनका दरवाजा खटखटा चुके होते । जारी.........


मेरे कहने का मतलब है कि पूरी पहचान उजागर करके इस तरह का कमेँट नही डाला जा सकता। (आज मस्तिष्क के फ्युज उडे से है पता नही क्यू )

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी , अन्तर्जाल की दुनिया मेरे ख्याल से ऐसे ही नकली लोगोँ से भरी हुई है , खासकर  वयस्क सामग्री  वाली साईटे ।ये बहुत ही जरुरी भी है क्यूकि अगर पहचान उजागर होती है ये आपके वास्तविक और सामाजिक जीवन पर कुछ ना कुछ बुरा प्रभाव ही डालेगी।   कुछ सोचकर नही बल्कि बहुत कुछ सोचना पडता है , इसी फोरम की बात लेते है , यहा पर बहुत सी  मोहतरमाएँ( ? )  ऐसे कमेँट डालती है कि मै  भी फोटो वाली की तरह चू*ना चाहती हुँ , अभी ताजा पढा था कि जोनी ने लीवर  के साथ ऐसा सैक्स किया मेरे साथ कौन करेगा? अब अगर बनावटी चेहरा ना होकर असली चेहरे के साथ ये बात लिखी जाए तो फोरम के कुछ मित्र अब तक इनका दरवाजा खटखटा चुके होते । जारी.........


आप सही कह रहे हैं, यदि औकात से बढ़कर कोई बात कहनी है, तब तो पहली शर्त ही यही है कि पहचान छिपा कर रखी जाये, मेरे जैसे लोग जो किसी को गाली तक नहीं देते क्यों कि उनका यह सोचना है कि गाली में जो बात कही जा रही है, वह पूरी करना असंभव है, ही.ही.ही. जैसे मां.... की .... कौन माई का लाल गाली की बात पूरी कर सकता है, कोई नहीं न, इसलिये. . . जारी. . . .

----------


## agyani

> आप सही कह रहे हैं, यदि औकात से बढ़कर कोई बात कहनी है, तब तो पहली शर्त ही यही है कि पहचान छिपा कर रखी जाये, मेरे जैसे लोग जो किसी को गाली तक नहीं देते क्यों कि उनका यह सोचना है कि गाली में जो बात कही जा रही है, वह पूरी करना असंभव है, ही.ही.ही. जैसे मां.... की .... कौन माई का लाल गाली की बात पूरी कर सकता है, कोई नहीं न, इसलिये. . . जारी. . . .


जी हाँ जी हाँ, बहुत अच्छी बात कही आपने , वैसे ऐसी गालियाँ देने से  बचने की कौशिश करनी चाहिए क्यूँकि अगर आमने सामने दी जाए तो गाली लेने वाले को भी पूरा मजा आए , और देने वाले को भी अपना मुँह फुडवाकर पूरा आनन्द प्राप्त हो। ये डर ना होने कि वजह से ही मेरे जैसे भी भाषण झाड रहे  है:-D:-D और और कभी कभार ऐसा करके मैँ तो अपना मनोरंजन करता हुँ।

----------


## ashwanimale

हा.हा.हा.हा.हा.... आपने भी सत्य कहा मित्र

----------


## agyani

माले जी , एक बात बताऊँ आपको , मेरा दावा है कि आज आपने भडास निकाली है । आशा है कि कुछ तो हल्के हो ही गये होँगे :-D:-Dहा हा हा। और आपकी बात से मै सौ प्रतिशत सहमत हुँ।  शुभरात्रि /सुप्रभात । अब निद्रामग्न होने का प्रयास किया जाए ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी , एक बात बताऊँ आपको , मेरा दावा है कि आज आपने भडास निकाली है । आशा है कि कुछ तो हल्के हो ही गये होँगे :-D:-Dहा हा हा। और आपकी बात से मै सौ प्रतिशत सहमत हुँ।  शुभरात्रि /सुप्रभात । अब निद्रामग्न होने का प्रयास किया जाए ।


जैसी प्रभु की इच्छा!

----------


## agyani

> आप सही कह रहे हैं, यदि औकात से बढ़कर कोई बात कहनी है, तब तो पहली शर्त ही यही है कि पहचान छिपा कर रखी जाये, मेरे जैसे लोग जो किसी को गाली तक नहीं देते क्यों कि उनका यह सोचना है कि गाली में जो बात कही जा रही है, वह पूरी करना असंभव है, ही.ही.ही. जैसे मां.... की .... कौन माई का लाल गाली की बात पूरी कर सकता है, कोई नहीं न, इसलिये. . . जारी. . . .


माले जी , क्या आपने कभी अपने करीबी मित्रो को भी गाली से नही नवाजा ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी , क्या आपने कभी अपने करीबी मित्रो को भी गाली से नही नवाजा ?


सिर्फ साले गाली ही दे पाता हूं, और कोई नहीं, गुस्से, में और प्यार में दोनों में यही गाली निकल पाती है।

----------


## agyani

माले जी , पुछने मे गलती हो तो  क्षमा करियेगा , पता नही क्यूँ आप चले ही गये।

----------


## ashwanimale

कहाँ चले गये? क्या अर्थ है आपकी बात का|

----------


## ashwanimale

अरे भाई रात की ड्यूटी का नियामक हूं, सिर्फ टहलना इधर उधर अव्यवस्था दूर करने में सहयोग करना ही तो ड्यूटी है, जब भी जहां भी आप पोस्ट करोगे मुझे पाओगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

अब आपका उत्तर ही इतनी देर में आता है तो किसी अन्य सूत्र पर झांकने चला जाता हूं, फिर जब आप पोस्ट करते हो, तो फोरम इंडेक्स पर दिखती है, फौरन आ जाता हूं, और बताइये मुझे क्या करना चाहिये।

----------


## ashwanimale

आप यहीं रह गये थे, पहचान पर गये फिर वापस चले आये?

----------


## agyani

अजी बीस लाईने लिखी। साला गलत बटन दब गया , तो स्टैडबाई मे जाकर लौटा हुँ।

----------


## agyani

माले जी , पाँव किस के नही होते।

----------


## agyani

मै ये कहना चाह रहा था कि आप लोग आउट कर गये थे।

----------


## ashwanimale

तेरी मेरी धड़कनतुझ को छूने को जी करता है,
प्यार कने को जी करता हैमरना है एक दिन,क्यों न जी लें अभीजो सदा दिल की है,कर लें पूरी सभीतुझ पे मरने को जी करता हैप्यार करने को जी करता है,तेरी धड़कन के संग,मेरी धड़कन मिलेमौन रह कर जहां की ये बातें करेंसंग जगने को जी करता हैप्यार करने को जी करता है,सारी दुनिया मुझे ताने देती रहेबात तुझ से मेरी लेकिन होती रहेयूं ही जीने को जी करता हैप्यार करने को जी करता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

चाय तो सभी पीते हैं : आप पीयोगे? अब कभी कपड़ों पर चाय का दाग पड़ जाये तो फौरन गीले स्थान पर टेलकम पाउडर छिड़किए, जरा सी देर में दाग साफ हो जायेगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

> अजी बीस लाईने लिखी। साला गलत बटन दब गया , तो स्टैडबाई मे जाकर लौटा हुँ।


हे भगवान, आपकी तो वांट लग गई, हा.हा.हा. बहुत मेहनत बेकार गई, कोई बात नहीं, सजा मुझको दे दो?

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी , पाँव किस के नही होते।


किस बात पर यह बात कही आपने?

----------


## ashwanimale

> मै ये कहना चाह रहा था कि आप लोग आउट कर गये थे।


आप तो जानते हो मैं आता-जाता रहता हूं, फिर कन्फ्यूज क्यों हो गये?

----------


## agyani

> तेरी मेरी धड़कनतुझ को छूने को जी करता है,
> प्यार कने को जी करता हैमरना है एक दिन,क्यों न जी लें अभीजो सदा दिल की है,कर लें पूरी सभीतुझ पे मरने को जी करता हैप्यार करने को जी करता है,तेरी धड़कन के संग,मेरी धड़कन मिलेमौन रह कर जहां की ये बातें करेंसंग जगने को जी करता हैप्यार करने को जी करता है,सारी दुनिया मुझे ताने देती रहेबात तुझ से मेरी लेकिन होती रहेयूं ही जीने को जी करता हैप्यार करने को जी करता है।


माले जी ..... माले जी , ये आपको क्या हो गया है । क्या ये कविता आपने लिखी है या चा* जी की तरह मारी कापी पेस्ट । पैग लगाकर लिखी है क्या? हा हा हा , वैसे कविता तो ह्रदय  छुने वाली है। सच्ची.....

----------


## agyani

> चाय तो सभी पीते हैं : आप पीयोगे? अब कभी कपड़ों पर चाय का दाग पड़ जाये तो फौरन गीले स्थान पर टेलकम पाउडर छिड़किए, जरा सी देर में दाग साफ हो जायेगा।


नही जी चाय केवल दिन मे एक बार ।  "चाय का दाग ", हम आपकी तरह कप भर भर के नही पीते ( मजाक ) वैसे आपका सुझाव काम आने लायक है ।कभी तो आयेगा ही

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी ..... माले जी , ये आपको क्या हो गया है । क्या ये कविता आपने लिखी है या चा* जी की तरह मारी कापी पेस्ट । पैग लगाकर लिखी है क्या? हा हा हा , वैसे कविता तो ह्रदय  छुने वाली है। सच्ची.....


कविता कापी पेस्ट नहीं टाइप्ड है, और कविता, शेरो शायरियां आज से बीस साल पहले बहुत ही ज्यादा करता था, पूरी कोचिंग के सभी लौंडे, लव लेटर लिखवाने के लिये घूस तक दिया करते थे, लड़कों-लड़कियों दोनों में मशहूर था, पर आज तो टाइम ही नहीं है, और नई कविता इत्यादि लिखने में काफी समय लगता है मूड होना तो पहली शर्त है।

----------


## agyani

> हे भगवान, आपकी तो वांट लग गई, हा.हा.हा. बहुत मेहनत बेकार गई, कोई बात नहीं, सजा मुझको दे दो?


लग तो गई पर आपका क्या दोष, गलती मेरी ही थी ।

----------


## agyani

> कविता कापी पेस्ट नहीं टाइप्ड है, और कविता, शेरो शायरियां आज से बीस साल पहले बहुत ही ज्यादा करता था, पूरी कोचिंग के सभी लौंडे, लव लेटर लिखवाने के लिये घूस तक दिया करते थे, लड़कों-लड़कियों दोनों में मशहूर था, पर आज तो टाइम ही नहीं है, और नई कविता इत्यादि लिखने में काफी समय लगता है मूड होना तो पहली शर्त है।


माले जी ,सही बात कही आपने ,  मगर आप कोई पटा पाये या नही*?

----------


## ashwanimale

> नही जी चाय केवल दिन मे एक बार ।  "चाय का दाग ", हम आपकी तरह कप भर भर के नही पीते ( मजाक ) वैसे आपका सुझाव काम आने लायक है ।कभी तो आयेगा ही


हां सही पकड़ा आपने, मैं चाय को मना नहीं करता! चाहे 10-20 हों चाहे 50, अभी भी सारी चाय हजम हो जाती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

लिपिस्टिक के दाग छुड़ाने के लिये डालडा लगा कर रगड़ दें और फिर धब्बे वाले कपड़े को गरम पानी से धो डालें, ही.ही.ही.

----------


## agyani

> लिपिस्टिक के दाग छुड़ाने के लिये डालडा लगा कर रगड़ दें और फिर धब्बे वाले कपड़े को गरम पानी से धो डालें, ही.ही.ही.


ओ .... होऽऽऽऽ , यह उपाय तो बहुत ही अच्छा है । हा हा हा । लगता है इसे आपने बार बार उपयोग किया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> ओ .... होऽऽऽऽ , यह उपाय तो बहुत ही अच्छा है । हा हा हा । लगता है इसे आपने बार बार उपयोग किया है।


एक से एक गधे इंसान इस दुनिया में हैं, एक तो मैं ही, किसी और को जानता ही नहीं, हा.हा.हा।

----------


## ashwanimale

आज रात्रि विचरण करने वाले सदस्यों की संख्या प्रतिदिन की अपेक्षा ज्यादा थी, शायद इसका कारण शनिवार होना रहा?

----------


## agyani

हा हा हा, मेरी पोस्ट ज्यादा है आज।:-D

----------


## ashwanimale

तुलसी दास कितने पास थे, ज्ञान का संबंध पढ़ाई से नहीं होता, प्रभु

----------


## agyani

> आज रात्रि विचरण करने वाले सदस्यों की संख्या प्रतिदिन की अपेक्षा ज्यादा थी, शायद इसका कारण शनिवार होना रहा?


जी हाँ, दुखती रग पकडी आपने , मै भी आज आपको सुलाकर ही सौउँगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

अरे, मित्र, नहीं, मेरे चक्कर में मत पढियेगा, जडीला बुड्डा हूँ, आपका रूटीन बिगाड़ने का खेद रहेगा मुझे|

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी ,सही बात कही आपने ,  मगर आप कोई पटा पाये या नही*?


पागल हूं, जिस उम्र में लोग लड़कियों को पीछे घूमते थे, मैं धूप वाली छत पर जाकर पेड़ की पत्तियों को टो से मार कर स्टे्चिंग का अभ्यास करता था, कई साल तक यही चलता रहा था, तो लड़कियां कहां से पटेंगी घंटा।

----------


## ashwanimale

> औह , मैने अपनी पोस्ट मे "*" का इस्तेमाल इसी लिए किया था क्यूँकि मेरे लिखे लव लेटर  से यार लोगोँ ने खूब मौज मारी और हम केवल  अपनी महबुबा को तसव्वुर मे रख कर लिखते रहे , पर हमारे वाली  हमे ही  ठुकरा गई ।हा हा हा आपका भी मिलता जुलता हाल है ।


मैंने सही किया था, मुझे गर्व है उस, पर जो लोग पटने-पटाने के चक्कर में पढ़े वे, आज अपनी ग्रहस्थी में असंतुष्ट हैं, मेरी कोई थी ही नहीं, तो मैं असंतुष्ट क्यों होउं, किससे होउं, उस उम्र में गलती नहीं की थी, तो सारी उम्र बीवी के साथ ही प्रेमिका का आनंद लेता रहुंगा। यह ईनाम है करेक्टर लेस न होने का, कोई समझे तो समझे, न समझ पाये तो इस ईनाम से वंचित रहे,

----------


## agyani

आपका भी मुझसे मिलता जुलता हाल है, ।[/QUOTE]
।:-D और जो अब है ,ठुकराये ना ठुकरे , टाले ना टले , बनकर चुडैल , सर पर सवार है , हा हा हा

----------


## agyani

चुडैल पुन: जाग गई है , मै हार गया आपसे , सुप्रभात माले जी , शुभ दिन।;-):-D:-P

----------


## ashwanimale

शुभरात्रि मित्र ..........

----------


## ashwanimale

> चुडैल पुन: जाग गई है , मै हार गया आपसे , सुप्रभात माले जी , शुभ दिन।;-):-D:-P


इस पोस्ट से ८ मिनट पहले मेरी चुड़ैल चाय दे कर खिसक चुकी थी, हा.हा.हा.हा.

----------


## jeet6162

> *एक ऐसा सदस्य है 
> जो अपने आप को पता नही क्या समजता है ?
> उसकी सभी पोस्ट देखकर लगता है की अपने आपका शहेनशाह समजता है*


आपके लिए मेरी तरफ़ से  दो शब्द है 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18185 पोस्ट नं=49

----------


## ashwanimale

तेरी ही बातें 

तुझे देख राह में रुक जाना
नयनों से नयन मिला जाना
धीरेधीरे मुसकाना
फिर चुपके से नजर चुरा जाना


गालों पर खिलखिलाता यौवन
बालों में घिराघिरा सावन
आंखों से बरसता सम्मोहन
अधरों पर बिखरा अपनापन।
हर बात तेरी थी रीत भरी
बोली तेरी भी गीत भरी
थी शोख हंसी संगीत भरी
हर अदा तेरी थी जीत भरी।


वो पल जो साथ बिताए थे
जब केश तेरे लहराए थे
जब घुँघरू तू ने छनकाऐ थे 
जब कंगन तू ने खनकाए थे।

बिन बोले, लिखे बिना पाती
कितना कुछ मुझ को दे जाती
मैं मूक देखता रह जाता
मेरा सबकुछ तुम ले जाती।


तेरी ही महक लिए सांसें
मन में तेरी ही हैं बातें
तनहाई है बस यादें हैं 
बस बेचैनी की रातें हैं।

----------


## agyani

माले जी , बडी अच्छी कविता है ,  प्रेमी के मन की भावनाओ का सुन्दर चित्रण किया है ।

----------


## agyani

माले जी , ये कोनसी भाषा लिखे आप ?

----------


## ashwanimale

आपको नहिन हैन, हिनदि नहिन लिख पा रहा हुन मातरयेन नहिन लाग रहिन हैन

----------


## agyani

माले जी मुझे कुछ वहम हो रहा है :-D हा हा हा। :-Dक्या मुझे किसी साईकोलाजिस्ट की सेवाए लेनी चाहिए? माले जी हैल्प मी प्लीज!

----------


## ashwanimale

आपने अभी-२ जो प्रविष्ठी डिलीट की उसके सन्दर्भ में मैंने लिखा था की - आपको नहीं है, हिंदी नहीं लिख पा रहा हूँ मात्राएँ नहीं लग रहीं हैं| रिस्त्रार्ट किया तब सही हुआ सिस्टम

----------


## agyani

माले  जी शुक्रिया आपका । पर जो पोस्ट सँख्या लिखी है, उस  की कविता  तो पूरी की पूरी मुझ पर फिट बैठती है

----------


## ashwanimale

कहने का तात्पर्य यह है की कोई जरूरत नहीं सैक्लोजिस्त की

----------


## ashwanimale

मुझे कोई भी पोस्ट संख्या नहीं दिखी?

----------


## ashwanimale

मैं चाय बनाने जा रहा हूँ, मेरी चुडैल सो रही है, ४-५ मिनट में आता हूँ, तब तक आप पोस्ट पढिये|

----------


## agyani

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...88#post1772488    ये देख कर बताईए माले जी

----------


## agyani

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1772926   और अब ये देखिए

----------


## ashwanimale

ये आप पर ही नहीं सभी पर फिट बैठे ऐसी कविता लिखी है कवि ने| कमाल है

----------


## agyani

मगर पहले की भडास पोस्ट को क्वोटो करने की क्या जरुरत थी उनको ।

----------


## ashwanimale

यहाँ भी कहानी व्ही है सिर्फ दुहराई गयी है

----------


## ashwanimale

> मगर पहले की भडास पोस्ट को क्वोटो करने की क्या जरुरत थी उनको ।


किनको और कहाँ?

----------


## agyani

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1772926   इसी मे

----------


## ashwanimale

ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है, उनको कोट करना था सो अपनी पोस्ट उठा कर कर दी ताकि किसी को कोई आपत्ति न हो , परन्तु फिर भी आपत्ति हो गई, हा.हा.हा....

----------


## agyani

माले जी ,मै तो अपने मन मे स्वयँ को ही  शहनशाह समझता हुँ । हा हा हा

----------


## agyani

माले जी, मैने आपका काफी समय बर्बाद कर दिया , उसके लिए क्षमाप्रार्थी हुँ। कल तक के लिए इजाजत दे ।शुभरात्रि।

----------


## ashwanimale

ठीक ऐसा ही सब समझते हैं

----------


## agyani

कल जीत भाई को फिर से कुरेदना पडेगा । मेरे वहम की दवा उनके पास ही है ।

----------


## ashwanimale

*प्रीत का धागा*

वक्न ने बैठ कर 
मेरे दिल में
मेरी भावनाओं का धागा बुना
रंग के फिर प्यार के रंग में इस को
नाम इस पे तेरा मेरा लिखा।


प्यार भरे इस धागे का 
एक सिरा मेरे दिल से जुड़ा
और दूसरा सिरा
तेरी ओर गया।

पकड़ना चाहो
तो वह सिरा तुम
तो पकड़ लो इसे
अभी कस कर
धागा खुद खिंचता हुआ
साथ तेरे जाएगा।
जाओ, तुम जाओ कहीं
खत्म न यह हो पाएगा
मुझे है पूरा यकन
साथ उम्र भर यह निभाएगा।


बाद पकड़ने के 
जो छोड़ दोगे इसे
तब यह धागा उलझ जाएगा
तुम्ही बताओ भला
फिर कौन इसे सुलझायेगा?

वक्त सुलझा भी ले अगर मानो 
तो धागे में
पड़ चुके कई जोड़ होंगे
रिश्तो में आ चुके तब तक
नए कई मोड़ होंगे मानते हो तुम भी यह
गांठ तो फिर गांठ ही है।


सच्चे प्यार पर आंच ही तो है
इसीलिए तो मैं हूं कहती
कि अगर नहीं है यकीन
उम्र भर थामने का इसे
तो कोई बात नहीं
बस, वह दूसरा सिरा तुम
मुझे लौटा दो अभी
सीधे से प्यार जैसा 
सीधा धागा है अभी
समेट लूंगी इसे
मैं न उलझने दूंगी
अपने अरमानों को यूं
मैं न बिखरने दूंगी
बहुत अजीज है चूंकि 
मुझे जजबात मेरे
जिगर के टुकड़े हैं
धागे में बसे ख्वाब मेरे।

करो भरोसा मेरा
सिमटे हुए इस धागे में भी
उम्मीद होगी, इंतजार होगा
पुकार होगी, प्यार होगा 
और रहते दम तक
धागे पे लिखा तेरा नाम होगा।- *साभार आ. सरीन*

----------


## jeet6162

> *प्रीत का धागा*
> 
> वक्न ने बैठ कर 
> मेरे दिल में
> मेरी भावनाओं का धागा बुना
> रंग के फिर प्यार के रंग में इस को
> नाम इस पे तेरा मेरा लिखा।
> 
> 
> ...



*लाजवाब रचना है मित्र 
दिल से :salut:*

----------


## jeet6162

> कल जीत भाई को फिर से कुरेदना पडेगा । मेरे वहम की दवा उनके पास ही है ।


रिश्ते मे हम तुम्हारे चाचा है 
समजे मेरे प्यारे भतीजे

कोई शक ?

----------


## agyani

> रिश्ते मे हम तुम्हारे चाचा है 
> समजे मेरे प्यारे भतीजे
> 
> कोई शक ?


समझ गया , अब समझा , अच्छी तरह समझ गया।:-D:-D

----------


## jeet6162

> समझ गया , अब समझा , अच्छी तरह समझ गया।:-D:-D



*तो फ़िर अब मस्त रहो ओर मस्ती करो 
ओर आपके चाचा की सभी पोस्ट को ध्यान से पढे ओर लुफ़्त उठाए*

----------


## agyani

> *प्रीत का धागा*
> 
> वक्न ने बैठ कर 
> मेरे दिल में
> मेरी भावनाओं का धागा बुना
> रंग के फिर प्यार के रंग में इस को
> नाम इस पे तेरा मेरा लिखा।
> 
> 
> ...


इतनी हार्ट टचिँग कविता सुना कर हमे हार्ट अटैक करवाओगे क्या माले जी? माफ  करना प्रतिक्रिया मे गलती हो तो।

----------


## ashwanimale

जब तक एक भी पोस्ट नहीं करोगे तब तक पता कैसे चलेगा की आप आये हो?

----------


## agyani

माले जी .......... मै ........ आया !  माले जी ......... मै.......... गया !   .
.
.
.
.
.रुक जाता हुँ थोडी देर !

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या तात्पर्य है आपका?

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या मित्र, पता ही नहीं चलता की आप क्या सोच रहे हो?

----------


## agyani

> क्या तात्पर्य है आपका?


माले जी तात्पर्य कुछ नही एक दूसरा सूत्र पढ रहा था तो देर हो गई , जाते जाते  टिप्पणी करने की इच्छा हुई तो कर दी , बस । कुछ गलत लगा हो तो माफ करियेगा:-( कल तक के लिए ,शुभरात्रि शब्बाखैर!

----------


## ashwanimale

कुछ भी गलत नहीं है - शुभरात्रि, आज चुड़ैल से बहुत डरे हुए हैं आप?

----------


## agyani

> क्या मित्र, पता ही नहीं चलता की आप क्या सोच रहे हो?


माले जी , आप मेरे रुबरु खडे होते तब तो आपको पता भी चलता ! ये तो सँभव नही है पर मै ये बात बहुत बार जता चुका कि स्माईली ना होने के कारण मेरी हँसती खेलती मजाकिया पोस्ट से भी सदस्योँ के सर पर ओले गिर जाते है , हा हा हा , मै क्या करु?

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या आप मोबाईल से हो इसलिए स्माइली नहीं लगा पाते हैं या फिर और कोई कारन है?

----------


## agyani

> क्या आप मोबाईल से हो इसलिए स्माइली नहीं लगा पाते हैं या फिर और कोई कारन है?


अश्विनि जी , मोबाईल से होने के कारण ही ऐसा होता है।

----------


## Shivam jain

आज मुझे भड़ास  निकालनी है उन बलात्कारियो के खिलाफ जिन्होंने दिल्ली की एक मासूम लड़की का गैंग रेप किया और उसके साथ कुकर्म भी किया।
उन नामर्दों का *** सरेआम काट देना चाहिए . साले इतने ही भूखे थे तोह एक दुसरे की **** मे ही *** डाल लेते .
शर्म आती है ऐसे नपुंसक समाज मैं रहते हुए . 
माना हर इंसान के अन्दर वासना होती है लेकिन इस कदर नहीं की किसी की जिंदगी ही बर्बाद कर दी जाये ..
मैं खुद मानता हूँ के हर इंसान के अन्दर एक दबी हुई इच्छा होती है . पर इसका किसी दुसरे पर गलत असर नहीं होना चाहिए

----------


## nivoash

ye kaisa sutr hai teda-meda? ajeeb hai?

----------


## nivoash

lekin thik hi hai, jb khi man n lge to yaha aakr susta liya jaye, adda hai badhiya?

----------


## nivoash

are ha koee bhaee bhi baitha hai yhan?

----------


## agyani

> lekin thik hi hai, jb khi man n lge to yaha aakr susta liya jaye, adda hai badhiya?


हाँ मित्र , आपके मन मे कोई भडास हो तो आप यहा बेहिचक निकाल सकते है

----------


## nivoash

kaisi............

----------


## agyani

> are ha koee bhaee bhi baitha hai yhan?


हाँ मित्र , मै यही बैठ कर एक मित्र की  भडास के लिए अपनी सहमति  तैयार कर रहा था।

----------


## agyani

> kaisi............


कैसी भी .........  आपकी कल्पनाए हो सकती है, गप्प हो सकती है ,  किसी परिस्थिति या घटना के खिलाफ रोष भी व्यक्त कर सकते है।

----------


## nivoash

aap hindi kaise likh paate aur main nahi?

----------


## nivoash

lo ek swal puchha to bhaag gye, bade kathor hai, aap?

----------


## agyani

आप शायद मोबाईल से लागिन है

----------


## nivoash

nahi.........

----------


## agyani

> lo ek swal puchha to bhaag gye, bade kathor hai, aap?


अरे नही मित्र , मै तो रुई के जैसा हुँ

----------


## nivoash

tabhi aap beech-beech men ud jate hain, aur main baitha rh jata hu

----------


## agyani

मै कहाँ उड जाता हुँ ?

----------


## nivoash

pata nahi. pr nichhe do nam diye hain  ek kbh-2 nahi dikhta, isiliye kaha. sorry

----------


## nivoash

ginti likhi hai , 1     1

----------


## agyani

> आज मुझे भड़ास  निकालनी है उन बलात्कारियो के खिलाफ जिन्होंने दिल्ली की एक मासूम लड़की का गैंग रेप किया और उसके साथ कुकर्म भी किया।
> उन नामर्दों का *** सरेआम काट देना चाहिए . साले इतने ही भूखे थे तोह एक दुसरे की **** मे ही *** डाल लेते .
> शर्म आती है ऐसे नपुंसक समाज मैं रहते हुए . 
> माना हर इंसान के अन्दर वासना होती है लेकिन इस कदर नहीं की किसी की जिंदगी ही बर्बाद कर दी जाये ..
> मैं खुद मानता हूँ के हर इंसान के अन्दर एक दबी हुई इच्छा होती है . पर इसका किसी दुसरे पर गलत असर नहीं होना चाहिए



दोस्त ,  सही कहा आपने कि वासना हर इन्सान मे होती है । पर इतनी भी नही होनी चाहिए कि इन्सान , इन्सान ना रहकर एक राक्षस मे तब्दील हो जाए । ऐसे बेरहम लोगोँ को जीवित रहने का अधिकार ही नही देना चाहिए जो अपने हैवानियत  से मानवता को तार-तार करते है।क्या किसी मासूम की पीडा , दर्द , चीख पुकार कोई मायने नही रखती । पता नही कैसा ह्रदय अपने सीने मे छुपाए फिरते है लोग। इस घटना की न्यूज देखने पर ही बार बार सिहरन होती है।

----------


## agyani

( सन्दर्भ सूत्र : आईये मिले आस्तीन के साप से !)
.shankar fufa
.
.isne aisa kyun likha hai , iska rape kiya hai kya kisi ne ?
.
.
.
.
."Hamsafar+"
.
.
.
.
.वाह जी वाह ............... क्या बात कही है मित्र !
.
.
.
.
.
एक निहायत ही घटिया किस्म के सवाल पर और भी ज्यादा घटिया वाह वाह।मतलब ये कि हम तभी विरोध प्रकट करे जब स्वयँ के साथ या खुद की पारिवारिक महिलाओ के साथ ऐसी घटना  हो।   माना कि पूरी फोरम को प्रतिबँधित करवाने का प्रयास गलत है। पर   उस सूत्र पर की गई  ये दो पोस्ट मुझे बहुत ज्यादा अच्छी लगी , सूत्र तो बन्द हो गया । मै रवि जी का समर्थन करता हुँ ,पर पूर्ण रुप से नही ।सामूहिक बलात्कार जैसे घिनौने कर्म के विरोध मे आवाज उठाई ये अच्छी बात है । केवल वयस्क साईटो को जिम्मेदार मानकर सिर्फ avf के लिँक दिये , ये समझ नही आया । ( निजी भडास)

----------


## Shivam jain

> ( सन्दर्भ सूत्र : आईये मिले आस्तीन के साप से !)
> .shankar fufa
> .
> .isne aisa kyun likha hai , iska rape kiya hai kya kisi ne ?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ."Hamsafar+"
> ...


  अज्ञानी जी आपने बिलकुल ठीक कहा .
कुछ लोग रेप को अपनी मर्दानगी समझते हैं .
वोह सोचते हैं वाह देखो कितने बड़े मर्द हैं वोह की उन्होंने रेप किया है .
कई देशो मैं रेप करने पर उस व्यक्ति को नपुंसक बना देने तक का प्रावधान है .
ऐसा ही एक बिल इस सम्बन्ध मैं पास हो जाये सरकार की तरफ से तोह किसी की हिम्मत नहीं की कोई रेप करे .

----------


## ravi bhai

> ( सन्दर्भ सूत्र : आईये मिले आस्तीन के साप से !)
> .shankar fufa
> .
> .isne aisa kyun likha hai , iska rape kiya hai kya kisi ne ?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ."Hamsafar+"
> ...


पूरी खबर  समचार पेपर में देख लेना    कटिंग  पोस्ट कर दूंगा

----------


## ingole

> आज मुझे भड़ास  निकालनी है उन बलात्कारियो के खिलाफ जिन्होंने दिल्ली की एक मासूम लड़की का गैंग रेप किया और उसके साथ कुकर्म भी किया।
> उन नामर्दों का *** सरेआम काट देना चाहिए . साले इतने ही भूखे थे तोह एक दुसरे की **** मे ही *** डाल लेते .
> शर्म आती है ऐसे नपुंसक समाज मैं रहते हुए . 
> माना हर इंसान के अन्दर वासना होती है लेकिन इस कदर नहीं की किसी की जिंदगी ही बर्बाद कर दी जाये ..
> मैं खुद मानता हूँ के हर इंसान के अन्दर एक दबी हुई इच्छा होती है . पर इसका किसी दुसरे पर गलत असर नहीं होना चाहिए


आपकी बातों का मैं समर्थन करता हु मित्र , और मैं भी चाहता हु की इनके खिलाफ कुछ भड़ास मैं भी निकालूं .

----------


## agyani

> पूरी खबर  समचार पेपर में देख लेना    कटिंग  पोस्ट कर दूंगा


समाचार पत्र का नाम भी बता देते तो अच्छा होता।

----------


## man-vakil

* 
                               अब यह शहर कहाँ रहा, अब बसते यहाँ हैवान,
                               चेहरे रखे है आदम जात,भीतर बसे इनके शैतान,
                                        औरत को औरत ना समझे, समझे एक खिलौना 
                                        मन भरी पीप इनके,दरिंदगी बनी इनका बिछौना,
                                        जुल्म से बढ़ कर जुल्म, हैवानियत भी इनसे काँपे,
                                        नजरों से झांके वासना,चाहे कितने ही कोई तन ढाँपे,
                                        उनकी घिनौनी हरकतों से, काली ताकतें भी है हैरान,
                                        अब यह शहर कहाँ रहा, अब बसते यहाँ हैवान,
                               ये नहीं छुपते कहीं,सड़कों पर अब खुलेआम निकलते, 
                               अंधियारों की क्या बात,दिन के उजालों में अब ये पलते,
                               भैया, बाप , मित्र या पति,किसी के भी संग हो कोई नार,
                               झट से कुत्ते सी जुबान निकाल,बस अचानक करते ये वार, 
                               आदम जात की खाल ओढें,ये भेडियें बने फिरे पहलवान,
                               अब यह शहर कहाँ रहा, अब बसते यहाँ हैवान,
                                       यहाँ ना कोई माँ बेटी बहन की अस्मत का पहरेदार,
                                       पीसीआर में सोयी है पुलिस,संसद में सोती सरकार,
                                       इज्ज़त लुटने के बाद होहल्ला करे नेताओं का दरबार,
                                       सज़ा कहाँ मिले जुल्मी को,इंसाफ भी सड़ हुआ बेकार,
                                       कैसी जाए मेरी बेटी स्कूल सुरक्षित, मैं हूँ अब परेशान 
                                      अब यह शहर कहाँ रहा, अब बसते यहाँ हैवान,     

=============मन वकील 


*

----------


## ashwanimale

शाहरुख निभा रहें हैं दुश्मनी या फिर यह पब्लिसिटी का ट्रिक है?

दिवाली के मौके पर 'जब तक है जान' और 'सन ऑफ सरदार' के रिलीज को लेकर शाहरुख खान और अजय देवगन के बीच उपजा विवाद अब भी शांत नहीं हुआ है कि शाहरुख ने इस दुश्मनी को आगे बढ़ाते हुए फिल्म वितरक कंपनी इरोज इंटरनेशनल के साथ कभी काम न करने का फैसला कर लिया है। दरअसल इरोज ने ही अजय को यशराज बैनर के खिलाफ मुकदमा दर्ज कराने में मदद की थी। इसके अलावा इसका एक कारण और भी है। 'रॉ-वन' के बॉक्स ऑफिस पर फुस्स हो जाने के बाद इस कंपनी ने अजय के साथ हाथ मिला लिया था। शाहरुख इस बात से भी आहत हैं कि उन्हें अजय से कमतर आंका गया, इसीलिए उन्होंने यह फैसला लिया है कि अब वह इस कंपनी के साथ कभी काम नहीं करेंगे।
वैसे इस विवाद की वजह से वह अपनी खास दोस्त काजोल को तो पहले ही खो चुके हैं। अब उन्हें यह कौन समझाए कि दुश्मनी से कुछ भी हासिल नहीं होता इंसान सिर्फ खोता ही है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*सैफ पर मारपीट मामले में चार्जशीट दायर, पुराने किये का भुगतान, गोल्डन पीरिएड में कोर्ट कचेहरी के चक्कर!*

मुंबई पुलिस ने बॉलीवुड अभिनेता सैफ अली खान और उनके दो दोस्तों पर चार्ज शीट दायर की है। सैफ ने दक्षिण अफ्रीका निवासी एक कारोबारी इकबाल मीर शर्मा तथा उनके ससुर के साथ कोलाबा में एक लग्जरी होटल में झगड़ा किया।
क्षेत्रीय पुलिस उपायुक्त रविन्द्र शिशवे ने बताया, कोलाबा पुलिस थाने में गुरुवार को मेट्रोपोलिटन मजिस्ट्रेट की अदालत में सैफ के खिलाफ आरोपपत्र दाखिल कर दिया गया है। सूत्रों ने बताया कि सैफ तथा उनके दो दोस्तों शकील लडाक और बिलाल अमरोही पर भारतीय दंड संहिता की धारा 325 के तहत आरोप लगाए गए हैं।
पुलिस ने आरोपपत्र में 29 लोगों के बयान जोड़े हैं। ताज होटल के वसाबी रेस्त्रां में 22 फरवरी को सैफ तथा उनके दोस्तों को शर्मा की शिकायत के आधार पर गिरफ्तार किया गया था। दोनों पक्षों में झगड़ा हो गया था। इन तीनों को बाद में जमानत पर रिहा कर दिया गया।
जिस समय झगड़ा हुआ, उस समय 42-वर्षीय सैफ, करीना कपूर, करिश्मा कपूर, मलाइका अरोड़ा खान, अमृता अरोड़ा तथा कुछ अन्य दोस्तों के साथ रेस्त्रां में थे। पुलिस के अनुसार, जब शर्मा ने सैफ तथा उनके दोस्तों द्वारा किए जा रहे हंगामे और शोर-शराबे पर आपत्ति जताई, तो सैफ ने कथित रूप से उसे धमकी दी और झगड़ा बढ़ने पर शर्मा की नाक पर मुक्का मारा। इससे शर्मा की नाक टूट गई थी।
अप्रवासी भारतीय ने यह भी आरोप लगाया था कि सैफ तथा उनके दोस्तों ने उनके ससुर रमन पटेल पर भी हमला किया, लेकिन सैफ का कहना है कि शर्मा ने उनकी महिला मित्रों के खिलाफ असभ्य भाषा का इस्तेमाल किया, जिसके बाद दोनों पक्षों के बीच झगड़ा हुआ।

----------


## ashwanimale

तेरी दुनिया से दूर होकर मजबूर हमें याद रखना। हमें याद रखना, हर किसी को नहीं मिलता प्यार जहो में, ये लखन की सरजमीं ये लखनउ की सरजमीं। गाना रिंग टोन बनाना है, कोई अनुभवी बताये कैसे मिलेगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

और बताइये, क्या चल रहा है, किसी से नोक झोक हुई, कि सारा दिन सात्विक ढंग से बीत गया।

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र आपके साथ तीसरा कौन आया है?

----------


## agyani

मेरे साथ तीसरा तौ कोई नही

----------


## agyani

> तेरी दुनिया से दूर होकर मजबूर हमें याद रखना। हमें याद रखना, हर किसी को नहीं मिलता प्यार जहो में, ये लखन की सरजमीं ये लखनउ की सरजमीं। गाना रिंग टोन बनाना है, कोई अनुभवी बताये कैसे मिलेगा।


माले जी , आपको भी मजाक करना आता है और बहुत बढिया तरिके से आता है :-D "कोई अनुभवी" हा हा हा! वैसे ये तीन अलग अलग गानो के बोल लग रहे है

----------


## ashwanimale

एक गेस्ट साथ आया था?

----------


## ashwanimale

ये लखनऊ की सरजमीं चाहिए?

----------


## agyani

दूसरो का मोहल्ला जलवाने से बेहतर है स्वयँ के घर मे आग लगवाना। इस प्रकार की सोच वाले इन्सान को क्या कहा जाए ,माले जी

----------


## ashwanimale

और बताइये, माया रहस्य पढ़ा आपने?

----------


## agyani

> ये लखनऊ की सरजमीं चाहिए?


माले जी माफ करना ये गाना तो मैने कभी सुना भी नही है, ऐसा सोचा भी नही है , और इतनी औकात भी नही मेरी ।

----------


## agyani

> और बताइये, माया रहस्य पढ़ा आपने?


माले जी , चाहे आपको मेरी बात अच्छी ना लगे पर माफ करना मैने इस सूत्र को नही पढा?:-(:-(

----------


## ashwanimale

> दूसरो का मोहल्ला जलवाने से बेहतर है स्वयँ के घर मे आग लगवाना। इस प्रकार की सोच वाले इन्सान को क्या कहा जाए ,माले जी


एक बुरे मित्र पर तो कभी  विश्वास ना करे. एक अच्छे मित्र पर भी विश्वास ना करे. यदि ऐसे लोग आप पर गुससा होते है तो आप के सभी राज वो खोल देगे.- चाढ़क्य



> माले जी माफ करना ये गाना तो मैने कभी सुना भी नही है, ऐसा सोचा भी नही है , और इतनी औकात भी नही मेरी ।


औकात तो सभी की उधार की है, कोई भगवान की और कोई अम्बानी की, आपकी किसकी है, भगवन की है तो कम नहीं हो सकती?

----------


## agyani

आज मेरी पोस्ट ही दिख रही है ,

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या मेरी पोस्ट्स आपको नहीं दिख रहीं हैं?

----------


## ashwanimale

पिछले २५ मिनट से आपकी एक भी पोस्ट नहीं आई है?

----------


## agyani

> एक बुरे मित्र पर तो कभी  विश्वास ना करे. एक अच्छे मित्र पर भी विश्वास ना करे. यदि ऐसे लोग आप पर गुससा होते है तो आप के सभी राज वो खोल देगे.- चाढ़क्य
> 
> औकात तो सभी की उधार की है, कोई भगवान की और कोई अम्बानी की, आपकी किसकी है, भगवन की है तो कम नहीं हो सकती?


माले जी , मै तो एक साधारण किस्म का आदमी हुं। वैसे आप उपर वाली पोस्ट मे क्या कह गये समझ नही आया , जहा तक मित्रो के राज की खौलने की बात है , ऐसा कार्य करना बुरी बात है

----------


## agyani

> पिछले २५ मिनट से आपकी एक भी पोस्ट नहीं आई है?


माले जी ,मेरी  लिख कर मिटाने की आदत जाने वाली नही है:-D:-D:-D

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी , मै तो एक साधारण किस्म का आदमी हुं। वैसे आप उपर वाली पोस्ट मे क्या कह गये समझ नही आया , जहा तक मित्रो के राज की खौलने की बात है , ऐसा कार्य करना बुरी बात है


भाई उपर वाली पोस्ट में चाढ़क्य जी का कोट है, मैं नहीं कह रहा है वे कह रहे हैं, कि किसी पर विश्वास न करो, कम ज्यादा की बात ही नहीं कहते वे, तो कहते हैं कि - उनसे बचे जो आपसे मुह पर तो मीठी बाते करते है लेिकन पीठ पीछे आपको बबारद करने की योजना बनाते है. ऐसा करने वाले तो उस िवष के घड़े के समान है िजसकी उपरी सतह पर दूध है.

----------


## agyani

> भाई उपर वाली पोस्ट में चाढ़क्य जी का कोट है, मैं नहीं कह रहा है वे कह रहे हैं, कि किसी पर विश्वास न करो, कम ज्यादा की बात ही नहीं कहते वे, तो कहते हैं कि - उनसे बचे जो आपसे मुह पर तो मीठी बाते करते है लेिकन पीठ पीछे आपको बबारद करने की योजना बनाते है. ऐसा करने वाले तो उस िवष के घड़े के समान है िजसकी उपरी सतह पर दूध है.


माले जी फिलहाल तो मै ही आपसे मीठी मीठी बाते करता हुँ, है तो सच्ची पर झूठ मुठ भी मान सकते है , कोई फर्क नही पडता , पर मेहरबानी करके ये सोचकर चाणक्य जी को समर्थन ना दे मेरा भी कि आपको बर्बाद करने का इरादा है ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी फिलहाल तो मै ही आपसे मीठी मीठी बाते करता हुँ, है तो सच्ची पर झूठ मुठ भी मान सकते है , कोई फर्क नही पडता , पर मेहरबानी करके ये सोचकर चाणक्य जी को समर्थन ना दे मेरा भी कि आपको बर्बाद करने का इरादा है ।


हर बात अपने उपर मत लें, आपका या मेरा, इस फोरम पर या पूरी दुनिया में कोई कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकता, अगर कोई बिगाड़ सकता है तो हम स्वयं ही हैं, जो अपने आप को बिगाड़ सकते हैं, गिद्धों के चाहने से कोई डांगर कभी मरा है? नहीं न, कहने का तात्पर्य यह है कि चिंता न करें सुख से आनंद से रहें, मेरे से बात करते समय यह न सोचा करें, कि मुझे कुछ बुरा लग जायेगा, अपनी लाइफ में एक लाख लोगों से एक-एक करके आमने सामने संवाद कर चुका हूंगा मैं, तो कौन कैसा यह समझना मुझे काफी अच्छी तरह आता है, और फिर आप तो मेरे प्रिय हो, मस्त रहो डट कर पोस्ट करो।

----------


## nivoash

मलिका वाला बाम लगा लीजिये अज्ञानी जीई|

----------


## agyani

> हर बात अपने उपर मत लें, आपका या मेरा, इस फोरम पर या पूरी दुनिया में कोई कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकता, अगर कोई बिगाड़ सकता है तो हम स्वयं ही हैं, जो अपने आप को बिगाड़ सकते हैं, गिद्धों के चाहने से कोई डांगर कभी मरा है? नहीं न, कहने का तात्पर्य यह है कि चिंता न करें सुख से आनंद से रहें, मेरे से बात करते समय यह न सोचा करें, कि मुझे कुछ बुरा लग जायेगा, अपनी लाइफ में एक लाख लोगों से एक-एक करके आमने सामने संवाद कर चुका हूंगा मैं, तो कौन कैसा यह समझना मुझे काफी अच्छी तरह आता है, और फिर आप तो मेरे प्रिय हो, मस्त रहो डट कर पोस्ट करो।


माले जी , ______________मूझे भी प्रिय हो आप __तभी तो इतना कुछ कह देते है आपसे ,सौरी रात के लिए! :-D:-D:-D:-D

----------


## ashwanimale

कोई बात नहीं चलता है सब और बताएं?

----------


## SAAJANN

नमस्कार...............

----------


## ashwanimale

तस्वीरों के झरोखों से ‘हमारी अनमोल धरोहर’
(अकेला हूँ,  सोचता हूँ की जू का आँखों देखा हाल ही आपके समक्ष रख दूँ)

अब तो अच्छी खासी ठण्ड हो गई है, चलो हम लोग अब सारे जैकेट्स निकाल लें, मैंने अपनी बेटी से कहा और हम दोनों दिवान खोलकर कपड़े निकालने लगे, तभी उसमें मेरे दादा जी कुछ चीजें मिली जिन्हें देखकर मेरी बेटी बहुत उत्साहित हो गई और खुशी से उसे देखने लगी उनके विषय में हजारों सवाल पूछने लगी। उसके इसउत्साह को देखकर मुझे भी हमारे ऐतिहासिक धरोहर को देखने की इच्छा हिलोरे लेने लगी। तो बस क्या था निकल पड़े हम स्टेट  म्यूजियम देखने चिड़ियाघर लखनऊ म्यूजियम एक तीन मंजिला इमारत में प्रवेश करते ही बुद्ध भगवान की विशाल भव्य प्रतिमा है। इस संग्रहालय के विभिन्न गलियारों में महत्वपूर्ण ऐतिहासिक धरोहर है। एक गलियारे में सभ्यता के विकास के पूर्व के समय में पत्थर के हथियार, आभूषण, मिट्टी के पात्र व मूर्तियां थी। उसके अलावा सिन्धु घाटी सभ्यता की अवशेष रूपी मूर्तिया, फूलदान बरतन आदि थे। उनमें प्रमुख लगीं नृत्य करती महिला की मूर्ति व शीघ्रविहीन सरस्वती जी की द्विभुजी प्रतिमा जो कि बलुए पत्थर से निर्मित है, प्रतिमा का दायां हाथ अभयमुद्रा में है जो खण्डित है और बाएं हाथ में पोथी है प्रतिमा के दोनों ओर दो पुरुष आकृतियो हैं दांयी ओर पट व वस्त्र का टुकड़ा लिए पुरुष की आकृति है। मूर्ति के आसन पर ब्राह्मी लिपि में अभिलेख लिखा हे जिसमें लोहर मन्दिर में स्थापना का उल्लेख है। एक बौद्ध वीथिका है जिसमें पिप और कपिलवस्तु  जहां बुद्ध जी बड़े हुए है से लाये हुए हैं, वहां प्रमुख है 16 वी शताब्दी की एक पेंटिग जिसमें कल्पसूत्र के एक हाथीवान और क जैन मुनी का सजीव चित्रण किया गया है। उसके बाद हम ऊपर के मंजिल में गये जहां है संग्रहालय का प्रमुख आकर्षण मिश्र देश से लायी हुई ममी।

----------


## ashwanimale

> 


वहां परसियन भाषा में लिखी हरिवंशा की प्रति है जो सोलहवीं शताब्दी की है। उस वक्त के चिकन के कुर्ते, हाथी दांत के पाये से बनी बैठकी, मीनाकारी की हुई शतरंज की गोट्टिया और भी बहुत सारी चीजें हैं। संगलत प्रमियों के लिये उस वक्त के वाद्य यंत्र वाीणा, तबला, शहनाई, सितार आदि हैं।

----------


## bachchan paande

अरे ये को हें भाई ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## agyani

> अरे ये को हें भाई ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


कुछ अन्तर्मन की बाते है मित्र , इससे मन को शान्ति का अनुभव होता है । भागती दौडती जिन्दगी मे कुछ पल के लिए ठहरकर सोचना भी एक कला है।

----------


## ashwanimale

उसके बाद एक गलियारे में प्रत्येक महत्वपूर्ण युग व शासक के समय के सिक्के हैं। कांस्य सोने व चांदी के अनेकों बहुमूल्य सिक्के। अन्त में हमने विज्ञान विथिका देखी जिसमें हर प्रकार के जानवर पक्षी जलचर, सरीसृप आदि इस प्रकार बनाये गये हैं, प्रतीत होता है मानो सभी जीवित प्राणी हों।


>

----------


## ashwanimale

इसके अतिरिक्त वहां एक जीवाश्म पेड़ का तना भी है जो देखने योग्य है। अभी तो पूर्णतया संग्रहालय की एक-एक चीज को देखने व समझने के लिए और भी समय चाहिए था। 


>

----------


## ashwanimale

इस बार तो इतना ही पर आप इंतजार करियेगा क्योंकि अभी तो मेरा मन नहीं भरा, अभी आपको अपने ऐतिहासिक धरेाहरों के विषय में और भी कुछ दिखाना है, तो इंतजार करियेगा।

----------


## SAAJANN

सुप्रभात.........................

----------


## SAAJANN

> इस बार तो इतना ही पर आप इंतजार करियेगा क्योंकि अभी तो मेरा मन नहीं भरा, अभी आपको अपने ऐतिहासिक धरेाहरों के विषय में और भी कुछ दिखाना है, तो इंतजार करियेगा।


अच्छी जानकारी हैं मित्र............

----------


## ashwanimale

बच्चों के दिमागी विकास के लिए उन्हें फल और सब्जियां खिलाने पर जोर दिया जाता है। माना जाता है कि ये खाद्य पदार्थ उनमें एकाग्रता और ऊर्जा का संचार करेंगे पर राजधानी लखनऊ में ऐसा होने में संदेह है। राजधानी में मिलने वाले 15 फीसदी फलों, सब्जियों, अनाजों में ऐसे कीटनाशक पाए गए हैं जो सेहत के लिए खतरनाक हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

रोचक कथा - 
एक राजा थे, उनका मंत्री बहुत ही समझदार था। मंत्री अक्सर यह कहता था कि जो होता है अच्छा होता है। एक बार राजा अपने मंत्री के साथ शिकार करने गया। रास्ता भटक जाने के कारण राजा और मंत्री बिछड़ गये। शिकार के दौरान एक शेर ने राजा को दबोच लिया। राजा ने अपने आपको बहुत बचाने की कोशिश की लेकिन शेर ने राजा की एक उंगली खा ली। इसी बीच मंत्री वहां पहुंच गया और उसने राजा की जान बचाई। राजा की कटी हुई उंगली देखकर मंत्री ने कहा कि चलो भगवान जो करता है अच्छे के लिए करता है। 
राजा को मंत्री की बात पर बहुत क्रोध आया और 
उसने मंत्री को एक पेड़ से बांध दिया। इसके बाद जंगल में आगे चल पड़ा। राजा को कुछ आदिवासियों ने पकड़ लिया और बंदी बना लिया। अदिवासियों ने कहा कि कुल देवी की प्रसन्नता के लिए तुम्हारी बलि देंगे। रात में बलि देने की तैयारी हुई। जब राजा की बलि दी जाने वाली थी उसी समय आदिवासियों के पुरोहित ने देखा कि राजा की एक उंगली नहीं। पुरोहित ने कहा कि राजा एक अंग कटा हुआ है, यह संपूर्ण नहीं है इसलिए देवी इसकी बलि स्वीकार नहीं करेगी। राजा को आदिवासियों ने मुक्त कर दिया। 
राजा लौटकर मंत्री के पास आया और सारी घटना बतायी। 
मंत्री ने कहा कि मैंने कहा था न 'भगवान जो करता है भले के लिए'। राजा ने कहा, लेकिन मैंने जो तुम्हें पेड़ से बांध दिया यह तो उचित नहीं किया।' मंत्री ने कहा यह भी उचित था महाराज अगर आप मुझे साथ ले जाते तो आदिवासी मेरी बलि चढ़ा देते। इसलिए भगवान जो करता है अच्छा करता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी आशावादी है .........

----------


## ramsingh111

नमस्ते नियामक जी केसे हे आप 
अछि कहानी हे

----------


## ashwanimale

> नमस्ते नियामक जी केसे हे आप 
> अछि कहानी हे


नमस्ते मित्र. आप की याद आई, पर मुलाक़ात न हो सकी?

----------


## ashwanimale

हंसी-मज़ाक
नए साल पर एक आदमी बार में बैठा पैग को दुखी होकर देख रहा था। तभी एक गुंडा उसका पैग गटागट पी गया और बोला, "हैप्पी न्यू ईयर!" आदमी रोने लगा। गुंडाः (शर्मिंदा होकर) रो मत, दूसरा पैग मंगाता हूं। आदमीः आज मेरी जिंदगी का सबसे ख़राब दिन है। देर से नींद खुली, जाम में फंसा, आफिस लेट पहुँचा तो बॉस ने नौकरी से निकाल दिया। बाहर देखा किसी ने कार चुरा ली। टैक्सी से रवाना हुआ तो पर्स कहीं गिर गया। टैक्सी वाले ने खूब गालियाँ दीं। थप्पड़ मारा। घर में पत्नी पूर्व प्रेमी के साथ थी। शराब में जहर डालकर पीने जा रहा था कि तुमने पी लिया। अब तुम्हारे 'हैप्पी न्यू ईयर' पर क्या बोलूं?"

----------


## ashwanimale

*दुर्जन और सांप में अंतर*दुर्जन और सांप में यह अंतर है की सांप तभी काटेगा जब उसकी जान को खतरा होगा, लेकिन दुर्जन पग पग पर हानि पहुंचने की कोशिश करेगा। आचार्य चाणक्य

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर आप मोबाइल से है तो उसका मेक बताएं मैं कभी मोबाईल से फोरम पर नहीं आया|

----------


## ashwanimale

नोटी भाई ने कहा था की मैं बताऊंगा मोबाईल कौन सा ले लो, पर भूल गये|

----------


## ashwanimale

ये, नोटी भाई कैसे भूल सकते हैं?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> नोटी भाई ने कहा था की मैं बताऊंगा मोबाईल कौन सा ले लो, पर भूल गये|





> ये, नोटी भाई कैसे भूल सकते हैं?


???????????????????????

----------


## ashwanimale

*बच्चा अपने पिता के बारे में क्या सोचता है जिन्दगी के अलग अलग पड़ाव पर ?*

4 साल की उम्र में ............
मेरे पापा महान है 

6 साल की उम्र में ..........
पापा सब कुछ जानते है

10 साल की उम्र में ............
मेरे पापा अच्छे है लेकिन गुस्सा जल्दी आता है 

12 साल की उम्र में .............
मेरे बचपन में मुझसे अच्छा व्यवहार करते थे पापा 

14 साल की उम्र में .............
मेरे पापा सनकी और अकडू होते जा रहे है 

16 साल की उम्र में ............. 
मेरे पापा बदलते वक़्त के साथ नहीं चल रहे 

18 साल की उम्र में .............
मेरे पापा बहुत ही चिडचिडे होते जा रहे है 

20 साल की उम्र में .............
ओह! पापा की झेलना तो मुश्किल है। मम्मी पता नहीं कैसे झेलती है पापा को।

25 साल की उम्र में .............
पापा तो हर चीज़ का विरोध करते है।

30 साल की उम्र में .............
बेटे को संभालना बहुत मुश्किल हो रहा है। जब में छोटा था मैं तो अपने पापा से बहुत डरता था।

40 साल की उम्र में .............
मेरे पापा ने मुझे बहुत ही अनुशासित तरीके से पाला है। मै भी उन्ही की तरह करूँगा।

45 साल की उम्र में .............
मेरा तो चकरा जाता है। मेरे पापा ने मुझे कैसे पाला ?

50 साल की उम्र में .............
पापा में बहुत ही मुसीबते उठायी हम सब की परवरिश में। मुझे से तो एक ही नहीं संभल रहा।

55 साल की उम्र में .............
मेरे पापा बहुत ही दूरदर्शी थे और उन्हों हमारे लिए कितने योजनाबद्ध तरीके से काम किया और हमे इतना कुछ दिया। वे बहुत ही दयालू व न्यारे थे। 

60 साल की उम्र में .............
मेरे पापा महान थे। 

56 साल बाद फिर से पता चला कि "पापा क्या थे "

अपने माँ बाप के गुणों की कद्र समय रहते करनी चाहिए।

----------


## ashwanimale

आपका प्रिय सूत्र आपका इंतजार कर रहा है

----------


## ashwanimale

एरिये में नाइयों की हड़ताल है, जो इतने लम्बे बाल हैं, चेहरा भी ढंक रहे हैं, बाल की खाल न उतारूं तो क्या करूं।

----------


## agyani

नमस्कार माले जी , कैसे है और नाई हडताल कब से करने लग गये ।

----------


## agyani

> अपने अवतार को देखिये और तब बताइए हड़ताल है की नहीं आपके एरिये में


अवतार का क्या है जी , आप अपने अवतार को देखिए , क्या आपने शादी के उपराँत कभी घुडसवारी की है जो लगातार दौडे जा रहे हो ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> नमस्कार माले जी , कैसे है और नाई हडताल कब से करने लग गये ।


अपने अवतार को देखिये और तब बताइए हड़ताल है की नहीं आपके एरिये में

----------


## ashwanimale

> नमस्कार माले जी , कैसे है और नाई हडताल कब से करने लग गये ।


नमस्कारम, बढ़िया हूँ, और बताइए ऑफिस में है इस समय?

----------


## agyani

> नमस्कारम, बढ़िया हूँ, और बताइए ऑफिस में है इस समय?


घर पे हुँ जी , कल sunday है !

----------


## ashwanimale

> घर पे हुँ जी , कल sunday है !


वाह आपका तो जलवा है, संडे फन डे, अपनी तो साल की सिर्फ चार छुट्टियां, 15 अगस्त, 26 जनवरी होली, दिवाली, नो संडे नो फन डे।

----------


## agyani

> वाह आपका तो जलवा है, संडे फन डे, अपनी तो साल की सिर्फ चार छुट्टियां, 15 अगस्त, 26 जनवरी होली, दिवाली, नो संडे नो फन डे।


ऐसा क्या ? मुझे तो लगता है कि आपकी रोज छुट्टी होती होगी ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> ऐसा क्या ? मुझे तो लगता है कि आपकी रोज छुट्टी होती होगी ।


अरे, क्या कहते हो अखबार पुलिस की नौकरी 24 घंटे की होती है,

----------


## agyani

> अरे, क्या कहते हो अखबार पुलिस की नौकरी 24 घंटे की होती है,


अखबार वालो की होती है पुलिस वालोँ को तो वो क्या कहते है कि रेँडमली मिल जाती है ।

----------


## agyani

मुख्य सवाल को गोल कर गये जी आप ,

----------


## ashwanimale

> मुख्य सवाल को गोल कर गये जी आप ,


कौन सा सवाल आपने कहा कि - ऐसा क्या ? मुझे तो लगता है कि आपकी रोज छुट्टी होती होगी।
इसमें कौन सा सवाल मैं गोल कर गया?
मेरी एक भी छुट्टी नहीं होती, आपकी होती है, तो मैं तो यही कहुंगा कि जलवा है आपका।

----------


## agyani

> कौन सा सवाल आपने कहा कि - ऐसा क्या ? मुझे तो लगता है कि आपकी रोज छुट्टी होती होगी।
> इसमें कौन सा सवाल मैं गोल कर गया?
> मेरी एक भी छुट्टी नहीं होती, आपकी होती है, तो मैं तो यही कहुंगा कि जलवा है आपका।


रोज कहाँ जी , जलवा तो आपका है जो छुट्टी ना होते हुए भी  रोजाना हालीडे मनाते हो । ( सवाल आपके अवतार का था जी )  :-D

----------


## ashwanimale

> सवाल आपके अवतार का था जी


सवाल तो पुछा नहीं, क्या सवाल है, क्या उतर जाऊं घोड़े से|

----------


## agyani

> सवाल तो पुछा नहीं, क्या सवाल है, क्या उतर जाऊं घोड़े से|


http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...=1#post1854863

----------


## ashwanimale

> अवतार का क्या है जी , आप अपने अवतार को देखिए , क्या आपने शादी के उपराँत कभी घुडसवारी की है जो लगातार दौडे जा रहे हो ?


ये घोडा भी गजब है भागे ही जा रहा है आप ही पुचकारों शायद रूक जाए, मेरे से तो रूकता नहीं| २:१४ पर दो पोस्ट एक साथ हुई इसलिए देख नहीं सका, कुछ सकेंड पहले आपने पोस्ट कर दी,

----------


## ashwanimale

सोने जा रहा हूँ

----------


## agyani

> ये घोडा भी गजब है भागे ही जा रहा है आप ही पुचकारों शायद रूक जाए, मेरे से तो रूकता नहीं| २:१४ पर दो पोस्ट एक साथ हुई इसलिए देख नहीं सका, कुछ सकेंड पहले आपने पोस्ट कर दी,


बडे बेहरम हो , एक तो लगाम खीँच के रखे हो घोडे की और उसकी पूरी फैमिली भी साथ दौडा रखी है ( हस्ताक्षर)  :-D

----------


## agyani

नीन्द आ रही है माले जी ,  गुडनाईट

----------


## sarala kumar

अच्छा सूत्र हे मेरा ख्याली पुलाव तो टनों में पकता हे उसमे से यंहा एक चम्मच परोस रही हु | अजीब लगे तो हंस लेना 
हमारे देश में राजनितिक पार्टी बनाने और चुनाव लड़ने का अधिकार केवल किन्नरों को ही होना चाहिए | उनका न तो बेटा होता हे न पत्नी अमूमन कोई ख़ास रिश्तेदार भी नहीं होता जिसके लिए वे काला धन जमा करेंगे हो सकता हे इस पर अमल करना मुश्किल हो पर ख्याली ही तो हे सो पुलाव बना लिया
bahut hi achcha vichar hai i agree with u dear

----------


## Shree Ji

> अच्छा सूत्र हे मेरा ख्याली पुलाव तो टनों में पकता हे उसमे से यंहा एक चम्मच परोस रही हु | अजीब लगे तो हंस लेना 
> हमारे देश में राजनितिक पार्टी बनाने और चुनाव लड़ने का अधिकार केवल किन्नरों को ही होना चाहिए | उनका न तो बेटा होता हे न पत्नी अमूमन कोई ख़ास रिश्तेदार भी नहीं होता जिसके लिए वे काला धन जमा करेंगे हो सकता हे इस पर अमल करना मुश्किल हो पर ख्याली ही तो हे सो पुलाव बना लिया
> bahut hi achcha vichar hai i agree with u dear


आपका पुलाव वाकई लाजवाब है 
पकाते रहे

----------


## ashwanimale

अगला पुलाव पकने में देर लग रहीं है जल्दी करिये बंधुओं

----------


## ashwanimale

> नीन्द आ रही है माले जी ,  गुडनाईट


इतनी लम्बी नींद हैरतअंगेज है

----------


## ashwanimale

*प्रौद्योगिकी के व्यापक विस्तार का अपरोक्ष दुष्प्रभाव*
*(थोड़ी सी बातचीत)*

----------


## ashwanimale

हाल ही में हुई बेमौसम बरसात और ठंड ने पर्यावरणविदों की चिंता बढ़ाई है।

----------


## ashwanimale

सचेत वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार बड़ी मात्रा में हिम प्रखंड दक्षिणी ध्रुव की ओर से धीरे-धीरे सरक रहा है। फलस्वरूप पूरे विश्व का तापमान गिर रहा है

----------


## ashwanimale

उत्तरी गोलार्ध में बर्फ का जमाव अधिक हो रहा है। इस तरह दक्षिणी एवं उत्तरी ध्रुव प्रदेशों के तापक्रम में अप्रत्याशित रूप से हेर-फेर हुआ है

----------


## ashwanimale

इधर इस दशक में होने वाली प्रोगेसिव प्रौद्योगिकी के व्यापक विस्तार के कारण हवा में कार्बन डाईऑक्साइड की मात्रा तेजी से बढ़ी है। हम सबने देखा है कि भारत में मकर संक्रांति बीतने के बाद भी पूरा उत्तर भारत ठंड की चपेट में था।

----------


## ashwanimale

मौसम वैज्ञानिकों कहते हैं कि के अनुसार ला-नीना का असर जब भी आता है, उस साल ठंड अधिक पड़ती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह दो से चार साल के अंतराल में अधिक सक्रिय होता है। महासागर में एल-नीनो का न बनना मौसम की बड़ी चेतावनी समझा जाता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

एल-नीनो के अभाव में ला-नीना मौसम की कई असामान्य हलचलों को जन्म देती है। एल-नीनो की स्थिति में मानसून असामान्य हो जाता है और पश्चिमी विक्षोभ की घटनाएं बढ़ जाती हैं। अगर ऐसा सर्दियों में होता है तो पहाड़ी इलाकों में बर्फबारी बढ़ जाती है

----------


## ashwanimale

और मैदानी इलाकों में असामान्य ठंड पड़ती है। वहीं गर्मियों में ला-नीना की स्थिति बनने पर भारी बारिश की सम्भावना हो सकती है। इस बार की बेतरतीब ठंड की वजह पश्चिमी विक्षोभ है।

----------


## ramsingh111

> और मैदानी इलाकों में असामान्य ठंड पड़ती है। वहीं गर्मियों में ला-नीना की स्थिति बनने पर भारी बारिश की सम्भावना हो सकती है। इस बार की बेतरतीब ठंड की वजह पश्चिमी विक्षोभ है।


और ये बहुत हानिकारक हे पर्यावरण के लिए

----------


## ashwanimale

मुझे खुशी है कि आप इन बातों को समझते हैं, अन्यथा एक आम हिंदुस्तानी अपनी समस्याओं में इतना उलझा है कि उसके पास इस मामले में कुछ बोलने या सोचने का समय ही नहीं है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह पश्चिम के ठंडे-बर्फीले इलाकों से उठने वाली उन सर्द हवाओं को कहते हैं जो कैस्पियन सागर के उस पार से उठकर पूरब में हमारे देश भारत की ओर बढ़ी चली आती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह पश्चिम के ठंडे-बर्फीले इलाकों से उठने वाली उन सर्द हवाओं को कहते हैं जो कैस्पियन सागर के उस पार से उठकर पूरब में हमारे देश भारत की ओर बढ़ी चली आती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

वैज्ञानिकों के मुताबिक प्रशांत महासागर के ला-नीना ने इस बार पश्चिमी विक्षोभ को असामान्य कर दिया है, जिससे बेमौसम पड़ने वाली कड़ाके की ठंड पड़ रही है।

----------


## ashwanimale

दुनिया भर में जलवायु परिवर्तन और पर्यावरण सरंक्षण को लेकर चिंता जताई जा रही है परंतु वास्तविक धरातल पर उसकी परिणति होती दिखाई नहीं दे रही है।

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर जलवायु परिवर्तन की यही दर रही तो आने वाले समय जरूरी चीजें इतनी दुर्लभ हो जाएंगी कि उनके लिये पड़ोसी देशों के बीच युद्ध जैसे हालात पैदा हो जाएंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह खतरा उन देशों में ज्यादा होगा जहां कृषि आधारित अर्थव्यवस्था है। अब जलवायु चक्र का सीधा खतरा खाद्यान्न उत्पादन पर पड़ रहा है। कृषि कार्यों में मुश्किलें आ रही हैं, किसान तय नहीं कर पा रहे हैं कि कब बुवाई करे और कब फसल काटें।

----------


## ashwanimale

विश्व भर में मौसम का मिजाज बिगड़ा हुआ है। औद्योगिक क्रांति के दुष्परिणामस्वरूप दुनिया भर के लोग प्रकति का यह कहर झेलने को मजबूर हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

20 साल पहले 1992 में यूनाइटेड नेशंस फ्रेमवर्क कन्वेंशन ऑन क्लाइमेट चेंज बना था। तभी से जलवायु परिवर्तन से निपटने के उपायों पर चर्चा शुरू हुई,

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन अब तक हम इन खतरों से निपटने के लिए कोई ठोस रणनीति पर क्रियान्वयन शुरू नहीं हो पाया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

जो भी निर्णय हुए, केवल सैद्धांतिक स्तर पर ही टिके हैं। उनका जमीनी धरातल पर उतरना बाकी है। अनुसंधानकर्ताओं ने आगाह किया है -

----------


## ashwanimale

कि वायु में बढ़ती कार्बन डाईऑक्साइड तथा परमाणु विस्फोटों से होने वाले विकिरण के उच्चतम तापक्रम की रोकथाम की व्यवस्था शीघ्रातिशीघ्र होनी चाहिए

----------


## ashwanimale

अन्यथा विनाश तय है। वास्तव में जनसख्या वृद्धि ही पर्यावरण असंतुलन के लिए जिम्मेदार नहीं है, बल्कि हमारी उपभोगवादी संस्कृति प्रमुख जिम्मेदार है।

----------


## ashwanimale

वास्तव में जिसे विकास समझा जा रहा है वह विनाश की ओर बढ़ता कदम है। क्या सिर्फ औद्योगिक उत्पादन में बढ़ोतरी को विकास माना जा सकता है?

----------


## ashwanimale

आज आदमी पैसे के दम पर हैसियत बढ़ा-चढाकर दिखाने की कोशिश में जल, जंगल जमीन और ऊर्जा जैसे संसाधनो का बेजा इस्तेमाल कर रहा है।

----------


## ashwanimale

निष्कर्ष यही है कि देश में भीषण ठंड हो या भयंकर गर्मी-ये सब पर्यावरण असंतुलन के कारण है और इसके जिम्मेदार हम ही हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

समस्या हमने पैदा की है तो समाधान भी हमे ही तलाशना पड़ेगा नहीं तो पर्यावरण असंतुलन के हर झटके को झेलने को तैयार रहना होगा। चाहे ला नीना हो या अल नीना, सबका प्रभाव हमें झेलना ही पड़ेगा।

----------


## alymax

> समस्या हमने पैदा की है तो समाधान भी हमे ही तलाशना पड़ेगा नहीं तो पर्यावरण असंतुलन के हर झटके को झेलने को तैयार रहना होगा। चाहे ला नीना हो या अल नीना, सबका प्रभाव हमें झेलना ही पड़ेगा।


अति सुन्दर कहा आपने

----------


## vedant thakur

जैसा कि सरकार भी और समाज एवं बहुत सी सामाजिक संस्थाएं प्रयासरत हैं कि सब को पढ़ना चाहिए ,शिक्षा आवश्यक है तो यदि सब लोग स्कूल जाकर पढाई करेंगे और सब लोग B.Tech,MBA ...वगेरह कर लेंगे तो नए मकान बनने पर मजदूरी कौन करेगा ?
कृपया व्यर्थ विचार समझकर ही प्रतिक्रिया दें .

----------


## ashwanimale

> जैसा कि सरकार भी और समाज एवं बहुत सी सामाजिक संस्थाएं प्रयासरत हैं कि सब को पढ़ना चाहिए ,शिक्षा आवश्यक है तो यदि सब लोग स्कूल जाकर पढाई करेंगे और सब लोग B.Tech,MBA ...वगेरह कर लेंगे तो नए मकान बनने पर मजदूरी कौन करेगा ?
> कृपया व्यर्थ विचार समझकर ही प्रतिक्रिया दें .


सुना नहीं कि पश्चिमी देशों में जमादार भी कार से आता है, क्यों, क्योंकि वहां शारीरिक कार्य करने वालों की कमी हो गई। वहीं हालात यहां भी होंगे, टैम्पों से कहीं जाना है तो टेम्पो वाला कहेगा,  आपकी एक दिन की सेलरी दो।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ajkal agyani bhai nhi dikhte

----------


## ashwanimale

> ajkal agyani bhai nhi dikhte


अज्ञान की स्पेशल ट्रेनिंग कोर्स पर गये हैं :447:

----------


## vedant thakur

> सुना नहीं कि पश्चिमी देशों में जमादार भी कार से आता है, क्यों, क्योंकि वहां शारीरिक कार्य करने वालों की कमी हो गई। वहीं हालात यहां भी होंगे, टैम्पों से कहीं जाना है तो टेम्पो वाला कहेगा,  आपकी एक दिन की सेलरी दो।


यह तो आपने टेम्पो की बात कह दी मित्र,रिक्शा चलाने एवं मकान बनवाने में मजदूरी करने वालों को कहाँ से लाया जायेगा ?

----------


## Black Pearl

> जैसा कि सरकार भी और समाज एवं बहुत सी सामाजिक संस्थाएं प्रयासरत हैं कि सब को पढ़ना चाहिए ,शिक्षा आवश्यक है तो यदि सब लोग स्कूल जाकर पढाई करेंगे और सब लोग B.Tech,MBA ...वगेरह कर लेंगे तो नए मकान बनने पर मजदूरी कौन करेगा ?
> कृपया व्यर्थ विचार समझकर ही प्रतिक्रिया दें .





> सुना नहीं कि पश्चिमी देशों में जमादार भी कार से आता है, क्यों, क्योंकि वहां शारीरिक कार्य करने वालों की कमी हो गई। वहीं हालात यहां भी होंगे, टैम्पों से कहीं जाना है तो टेम्पो वाला कहेगा,  आपकी एक दिन की सेलरी दो।





> यह तो आपने टेम्पो की बात कह दी मित्र,रिक्शा चलाने एवं मकान बनवाने में मजदूरी करने वालों को कहाँ से लाया जायेगा ?


दोस्तो बातचीत के बीच में खलल के लिए माफी चाहूँगा। मेरे विचार से अगर शिक्षित व्यक्ति वास्तव में "शिक्षित" हो तो सभी के शिक्षित हो जाने में कोई समस्या नहीं है। शिक्षा के विकास से हमारी तकनीक में इजाफा होगा, जिससे ऐसी मशीनों का अविस्कार किया जा सकता है की मशीनों से ही मजदूरों का काम लिया जा सके, लेकिन उन मशीनों को चलाने क लिए तकनीकी रूप से दक्ष लोगों की आवश्यकता होगी। यही बात सभी पर लागू होती हैं, आपने शायद देखा ही होगा की मेट्रो ट्रेन को एक उच्च तकनीकी एवं विसलेसनात्मक ज्ञान वाला व्यक्ति चलता है, इसी प्रकार तकनीक के परिसकृत होने से कम पढ़े लिखे लोगों की आवशयकता स्वयम ही कम होती जाएगी ओर तकनीकी रूप से कुशल लोगों की आवश्यकता बढ़ती जाएगी।

----------


## vedant thakur

> दोस्तो बातचीत के बीच में खलल के लिए माफी चाहूँगा। मेरे विचार से अगर शिक्षित व्यक्ति वास्तव में "शिक्षित" हो तो सभी के शिक्षित हो जाने में कोई समस्या नहीं है। शिक्षा के विकास से हमारी तकनीक में इजाफा होगा, जिससे ऐसी मशीनों का अविस्कार किया जा सकता है की मशीनों से ही मजदूरों का काम लिया जा सके, लेकिन उन मशीनों को चलाने क लिए तकनीकी रूप से दक्ष लोगों की आवश्यकता होगी। यही बात सभी पर लागू होती हैं, आपने शायद देखा ही होगा की मेट्रो ट्रेन को एक उच्च तकनीकी एवं विसलेसनात्मक ज्ञान वाला व्यक्ति चलता है, इसी प्रकार तकनीक के परिसकृत होने से कम पढ़े लिखे लोगों की आवशयकता स्वयम ही कम होती जाएगी ओर तकनीकी रूप से कुशल लोगों की आवश्यकता बढ़ती जाएगी।


बढिया बात कही आपने मित्र..............
लेकिन अभी भी विकसित देशों तक में मजदूरी करने के लिए मैन पावर का ही प्रयोग होता है |

----------


## ashwanimale

सरकारों का काम है आम जनता के लिए सही पालिसी बना कर उसका क्रियान्वयन करवाना, 

पूरी दुनिया में सरकारें जिमेंदारी और पूर्णता से सिर्फ एक कार्य कर रहीं हैं गरीब का शोषण करना और करवाना, 

..... to be cont..

----------


## ashwanimale

काफी दिनों से भूतनाथ से मुलाकात नहीं हुई

----------


## agyani

ये भूतनाथ कौन है माले जी................. नमस्कार

----------


## agyani

हम्म्म्म...............

----------


## agyani

ऐ मौहब्बत तुझे पाने की कोई राह नहीं...............
तू तो उसे ही मिलेगी जिसे तेरी परवाह नहीं................

----------


## agyani

इशारा तो मदद का कर रहा था डूबने वाला................
मगर हमने साहिल से सलाम-ए-अलविदा समझा..........

----------


## ashwanimale

> ये भूतनाथ कौन है माले जी................. नमस्कार


पेड़ का भूतनाथ नामक सूत्र का करेक्टर है?

----------


## gangu teli

ये कैसा सूत्र है .......टेढा -मेढा......... उबड-खाबड....... काला-पीला........... कोई सुर-ताल ही नही है............ हीहीही

----------


## sultania

> ये कैसा सूत्र है .......टेढा -मेढा......... उबड-खाबड....... काला-पीला........... कोई सुर-ताल ही नही है............ हीहीही


*ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी/मन की बात बिना लाग-लपेट*

----------


## vedant thakur

दोस्तों मैं एक पंक्ति कहने जा रहा हूँ कृपया बताएं कि क्या आप उससे सहमत हैं या नही ....... दोनों ही स्थिति में अपने जवाब के पक्ष में उचित तर्क भी प्रस्तुत कीजियेगा .........
"अक्ल बादाम खाने से नहीं आती बल्कि धोखा खाने से आती है" और कुछ लोगो को तो उससे भी नहीं .

----------


## gangu teli

> दोस्तों मैं एक पंक्ति कहने जा रहा हूँ कृपया बताएं कि क्या आप उससे सहमत हैं या नही ....... दोनों ही स्थिति में अपने जवाब के पक्ष में उचित तर्क भी प्रस्तुत कीजियेगा ........."अक्ल बादाम खाने से नहीं आती बल्कि धोखा खाने से आती है" और कुछ लोगो को तो उससे भी नहीं .


भय्या जी प्रणाम बोलत है आपको हम............... अभी तक की गुस्ताखियोँ को मूआफ करना ............. पण सेँटिमेँटिल लोगो पर धौखा खाने का कोई असर नही होता जी...............इट्स माई एक्सपिरियँस

----------


## ashwanimale

> दोस्तों मैं एक पंक्ति कहने जा रहा हूँ कृपया बताएं कि क्या आप उससे सहमत हैं या नही ....... दोनों ही स्थिति में अपने जवाब के पक्ष में उचित तर्क भी प्रस्तुत कीजियेगा .........
> "अक्ल बादाम खाने से नहीं आती बल्कि धोखा खाने से आती है" और कुछ लोगो को तो उससे भी नहीं .


मौलिक-मौलिक की रट लगाये, बने ऐसे गंभीर,
मानो इनके जैसे रिसर्चर की कहीं न मिले कोई नजीर

----------


## ashwanimale

> मौलिक-मौलिक की रट लगाये, बने ऐसे गंभीर,
> मानो इनके जैसे रिसर्चर की कहीं न मिले कोई नजीर


रूप बदल-बदल कर सोचें वे, न पहचाने गा कोय
पर आपहु से कैसे छिप पायेगा कोई तो बता दोय

----------


## ashwanimale

> रूप बदल-बदल कर सोचें वे, न पहचाने गा कोय
> पर आपहु से कैसे छिप पायेगा कोई तो बता दोय


जर्रा-जर्रा फना हुआ, बदमाशी तब भी न भूली
ऐसे थे कर्मठ वे कि नाराजगी थी, तब भी आदत न भूली

----------


## ashwanimale

> जर्रा-जर्रा फना हुआ, बदमाशी तब भी न भूली
> ऐसे थे कर्मठ वे कि नाराजगी थी, तब भी आदत न भूली


कोशिशें की थीं कई, लेकिन जुबां न खुली तो न खुली
मौका था निकल गया, पर कमबख्त फलर्टिंग न हुई तो न हुई

----------


## ashwanimale

> कोशिशें की थीं कई, लेकिन जुबां न खुली तो न खुली
> मौका था निकल गया, पर कमबख्त फलर्टिंग न हुई तो न हुई


दूसरों की सोच, झुका तो झुका इतना, और नर्म पर नर्म होता गया
लोगों को हुई गलतफहमी कि कायरों की टोली में एक और आया

----------


## gangu teli

हाहाहा.......आज तो माले साहब जमकर भडास निकाल रहे है !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> दूसरों की सोच, झुका तो झुका इतना, और नर्म पर नर्म होता गया
> लोगों को हुई गलतफहमी कि कायरों की टोली में एक और आया


कौन कहता है कि एक मछली तालाब नहीं कर सकती गंदा
एक थी मछली ऐसी लोगों की ताकत की आधी और तालाब ही खा गई 
इशारों में ही सही पर बताओ  जरूर कि मित्रों कौन था वह बंदा

----------


## ashwanimale

> कौन कहता है कि एक मछली तालाब नहीं कर सकती गंदा
> एक थी मछली ऐसी लोगों की ताकत की आधी और तालाब ही खा गई 
> इशारों में ही सही पर बताओ  जरूर कि मित्रों कौन था वह बंदा


लिखि लिखि के बुलाने की कोशिशों को भड़ास का नाम दे
ऐसे थे जानकार वे फिर भी अंजान प्रेरित करने को सहारा दे

----------


## ashwanimale

> लिखि लिखि के बुलाने की कोशिशों को भड़ास का नाम दे
> ऐसे थे जानकार वे फिर भी अंजान प्रेरित करने को सहारा दे


जिगर उनका है विशाल इतना, कि जमाने को कर दें खुश
फिर भी जिम्मेदारी आती देख सिकोड़ लें पर हो जायें खुश

----------


## ashwanimale

> जिगर उनका है विशाल इतना, कि जमाने को कर दें खुश
> फिर भी जिम्मेदारी आती देख सिकोड़ लें पर हो जायें खुश


मेरी कीमती दो हजार पोस्टों का हुआ खून
सोचा आज ही पूरी करूंगा तब मिला सकून

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हो हो हो हो ये तो मैरे पसंद का सूत्र है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेरी कीमती दो हजार पोस्टों का हुआ खून
> सोचा आज ही पूरी करूंगा तब मिला सकून


उनके कहने पे हां कहने पे ही कर लिया भरोसा मांगी न कोई सनद
पर उनको थी आदत एक वह थी भूलने की मिलन का वादा भूल गये न हुआ कोई दर्द

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> मेरी कीमती दो हजार पोस्टों का हुआ खून
> सोचा आज ही पूरी करूंगा तब मिला सकून



हो हो हो आप भी लगते हो बड़े खिलाड़ी >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
नहीं हो आप मैरे जैसे बुद्धू  अनाड़ी <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

> उनके कहने पे हां कहने पे ही कर लिया भरोसा मांगी न कोई सनद
> पर उनको थी आदत एक वह थी भूलने की मिलन का वादा भूल गये न हुआ कोई दर्द


भेष बदल-बदल कर आते हैं, न कुछ भी वे कहते
लेकिन मिलती आदतों के द्वारा सब कुछ जाहिर करते

----------


## ashwanimale

> भेष बदल-बदल कर आते हैं, न कुछ भी वे कहते
> लेकिन मिलती आदतों के द्वारा सब कुछ जाहिर करते


अगर नहीं पसंद आते रिजल्ट अपने 
ऐसे में बदल डालें नीति अपनी

----------


## ashwanimale

> अगर नहीं पसंद आते रिजल्ट अपने 
> ऐसे में बदल डालें नीति अपनी


नकल इंसान को मिला सबसे शक्तिशाली शिक्षण साधन है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> भेष बदल-बदल कर आते हैं, न कुछ भी वे कहते
> लेकिन मिलती आदतों के द्वारा सब कुछ जाहिर करते



हाँ मैं भी बार बार भेष बदलकर कर आता था !!!

लेकिन जभी पकड़ा जाता था !!! लेकिन अब ऐसा भेष बदलूँगा की कोई भी नहीं पकड़ पाएगा !!!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हो हो हो हो  


मैं जैसा सोचता हूँ असल में वैसा नहीं है <<<<<<
आप सोचते सही हो पर एसा भी नहीं है <<<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

> नकल इंसान को मिला सबसे शक्तिशाली शिक्षण साधन है


पालने से लेकर कब्र तक हम जिंदगी भर नकल करते रहते हैं, 


फिर शर्म कैसी कापी करने में बंधू

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> हाँ मैं भी बार बार भेष बदलकर कर आता था !!!
> 
> लेकिन जभी पकड़ा जाता था !!! लेकिन अब ऐसा भेष बदलूँगा की कोई भी नहीं पकड़ पाएगा !!!



तू जितना भी जोर लगाएगा 
पर मुझे पकड़ न पायेगा <<<<<<



हो हो हो हो ये तो मजेदार सूत्र है

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैं भी राधे 
तू भी राधे 
ये भी राधे 
वो भी राधे 
सब राधे राधे 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



हो हो हो

----------


## mantu007

जय श्री राम !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> तू जितना भी जोर लगाएगा 
> पर मुझे पकड़ न पायेगा <<<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> हो हो हो हो ये तो मजेदार सूत्र है


हाँ अब नहीं पकड़ने दूंगा किसी को भी !!!! 

इस बार नकली दाढ़ी मुछों मे आऊँगा !!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> जय श्री राम !!!!!!!!!!


आपके आने से काफी बातें क्लियर हो गयी जी !!!

शुक्रिया !!! लेकिन बहुत देरी से आए आप !!!! :(:

----------


## groopji

> आपके आने से काफी बातें क्लियर हो गयी जी !!!
> 
> शुक्रिया !!! लेकिन बहुत देरी से आए आप !!!! :(:


लगता है आपको आपना पासवर्ड याद आ ही गया ..... बधाई हो

----------


## mantu007

> आपके आने से काफी बातें क्लियर हो गयी जी !!!
> 
> शुक्रिया !!! लेकिन बहुत देरी से आए आप !!!! :(:


आ गए ना .............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> लगता है आपको आपना पासवर्ड याद आ ही गया ..... बधाई हो


मुझे तो अपना पासवर्ड याद है जी !!!

सब आइडियों के बस दो ही पासवर्ड है जी !!! :):

----------


## mantu007

> लगता है आपको आपना पासवर्ड याद आ ही गया ..... बधाई हो


पासवर्ड भूल गए थे क्या ????????????

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आ गए ना .............


हाँ आ गए जभी तो जभी तो सही हुआ !!!!

कुछ लोग मुझे परेशान कर रहे थे !!! :):

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ आ गए जभी तो जभी तो सही हुआ !!!!
> 
> कुछ लोग मुझे परेशान कर रहे थे !!! :):


आपको कोई परेशान कर रहा था .??????:1064:

----------


## groopji

> पासवर्ड भूल गए थे क्या ????????????


ना ना ..... एक मास्टर है जो बोले था की आप और अपनापन जी एक ही हो ...... मैं भोला नादाँ उनकी बातों में आ गया

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आपको कोई परेशान कर रहा था .??????:1064:


हाँ जी !!!

अब सबकी खबर लेना आप !!!!

----------


## mantu007

> ना ना ..... एक मास्टर है जो बोले था की आप और अपनापन जी एक ही हो ...... मैं भोला नादाँ उनकी बातों में आ गया


मास्टर है कहाँ ................?????????

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ जी !!!
> 
> अब सबकी खबर लेना आप !!!!


  अवश्य ली जायेगी ???????????

----------


## ashwanimale

गर्मी की चाहत में अफगान की वादियों में निकल गये
आज आये हूजूर अपने, देखा तो बंइतहां खुशी हुई,


नमस्कार

----------


## gangu teli

बाप रे.......बडे बडे महानुभाव हाजिर यहाँ तो........ चले बेटा तेली.......तेरा कोई काम नही है........ गुडनाईट बोल सबको और सो जा .......हीहीही........ शुभरात्रि मित्रो !!!! शब्बाखैर !!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मास्टर है कहाँ ................?????????


कही पर पर कुछ बना रहे है शायद !!!

----------


## mantu007

> गर्मी की चाहत में अफगान की वादियों में निकल गये
> आज आये हूजूर अपने, देखा तो बंइतहां खुशी हुई,
> 
> 
> नमस्कार


सच में खुशी हुयी ना ..................:553:

----------


## mantu007

> बाप रे.......बडे बडे महानुभाव हाजिर यहाँ तो........ चले बेटा तेली.......तेरा कोई काम नही है........ गुडनाईट बोल सबको और सो जा .......हीहीही........ शुभरात्रि मित्रो !!!! शब्बाखैर !!!!


पहचान बता के जाना ................

----------


## mantu007

> कही पर पर कुछ बना रहे है शायद !!!


उसकी तो ले लूँगा ...................जान .................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> उसकी तो ले लूँगा ...................जान .................


हमने तो सुना है आप एक दूसरे की जान हो !!! :):

----------


## groopji

> गर्मी की चाहत में अफगान की वादियों में निकल गये
> आज आये हूजूर अपने, देखा तो बंइतहां खुशी हुई,
> 
> 
> नमस्कार


कभी कश्मीर तो कभी थार हुए जाते हैं 
मौसम की तरह उनके अंदाज भी बदलते जाते हैं 


नमस्कार है जी अश्वनी जी

----------


## mantu007

> हमने तो सुना है आप एक दूसरे की जान हो !!! :):


यही तो अपना प्यार है ..............

----------


## ashwanimale

> गर्मी की चाहत में अफगान की वादियों में निकल गये
> आज आये हूजूर अपने, देखा तो बंइतहां खुशी हुई


दिखा हरा उन्हें चश्मा जो लगाया था उन्होंने हरा-हरा
कहने लगे मुझसे क्या हुआ माले क्यूंकर हुआ बहरा

----------


## mantu007

> कभी कश्मीर तो कभी थार हुए जाते हैं 
> मौसम की तरह उनके अंदाज भी बदलते जाते हैं 
> 
> 
> नमस्कार है जी अश्वनी जी


लगता है की हमको भी शायरी सीखनी पड़ेगी ???????

----------


## ashwanimale

> कभी कश्मीर तो कभी थार हुए जाते हैं 
> मौसम की तरह उनके अंदाज भी बदलते जाते हैं 
> 
> 
> नमस्कार है जी अश्वनी जी


एक ने कहा क्यों कोट नहीं करते, बड़ी दिक्कत होती है समझने में
मैंने सोचा मन में जहां होगा प्यार समझ जायेंगे हुजूर इशारे की जरूरत नहीं


नमस्कार ग्रुप जी

----------


## groopji

> लगता है की हमको भी शायरी सीखनी पड़ेगी ???????


तालीम शायराना अंदाज की ली नहीं जाती 
आपका तो अंदाज वो है की हर लफ्ज शायराना लगता है /


वा वा वा वा

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> यही तो अपना प्यार है ..............


अजी ये मत लिखो !!!

इनके दिमाग मे फिर से शक फैल जाएगा !!!

----------


## groopji

> अजी ये मत लिखो !!!
> 
> इनके दिमाग मे फिर से शक फैल जाएगा !!!


या में शक कैसा ....... हकीकत है ये तो

----------


## mantu007

> तालीम शायराना अंदाज की ली नहीं जाती 
> आपका तो अंदाज वो है की हर लफ्ज शायराना लगता है /
> 
> 
> वा वा वा वा



दिल से निकली हे दुआ हमारी
जिन्दगी में मिले आपको खुशिया
गम न दे खुदा आपको कभी
चाहे तो एक ख़ुशी कम कर ले हमारी..........

----------


## mantu007

> अजी ये मत लिखो !!!
> 
> इनके दिमाग मे फिर से शक फैल जाएगा !!!


कैसा शक ......शादी तो मैं मास्टर से ही करूँगा ..................

----------


## ashwanimale

टेक्नालाजी-टेक्नालाजी करते-कहते हुए परेशान, किया मोबाइल को बेदखल कहा चल रह तू इधर कर आठ घंटे आराम
दिन पलटे बहुरे टेक्नालाजी जिसे कहते थे दूर करे अपनों से आई काम, एफआईआर की कापी मिलेगी पीड़ित को घर बैठे।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> कैसा शक ......शादी तो मैं मास्टर से ही करूँगा ..................


हाँ इसलिए उन्होने भी अभी तक शादी नहीं की है !!!!

----------


## groopji

> टेक्नालाजी-टेक्नालाजी करते-कहते हुए परेशान, किया मोबाइल को बेदखल कहा चल रह तू इधर कर आठ घंटे आराम
> दिन पलटे बहुरे टेक्नालाजी जिसे कहते थे दूर करे अपनों से आई काम, एफआईआर की कापी मिलेगी पीड़ित को घर बैठे।


हा हा हा ..... जोर जोर से हंसने वाला स्माइली

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हो हो हो हो गिजब गिजब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

आज तो मोजा आ गया है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ इसलिए उन्होने भी अभी तक शादी नहीं की है !!!!


तो मैंने भी अभी नहीं की है ना .................

----------


## mantu007

> हो हो हो हो गिजब गिजब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> आज तो मोजा आ गया है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


और जूता किधर रह गया ????????????????

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

*भड़ास डाट काम (ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी/मन की बात बिना लाग-लपेट)*हो हो हो हो शानदार सूत्र है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> तो मैंने भी अभी नहीं की है ना .................


हाँ आपके इंतज़ार मे ही तो वो दुबले पतले हो गए !!!

और आप है की एक साल तक आए नहीं !!!

पूरे एक साल 10 दिन मे दर्शन दिये है आपने !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> टेक्नालाजी-टेक्नालाजी करते-कहते हुए परेशान, किया मोबाइल को बेदखल कहा चल रह तू इधर कर आठ घंटे आराम
> दिन पलटे बहुरे टेक्नालाजी जिसे कहते थे दूर करे अपनों से आई काम, एफआईआर की कापी मिलेगी पीड़ित को घर बैठे।


यहां चला दौर नये परकार के बनेंगे राशन कार्ड, मच गयी भयंकर बदतर मारामारी, असली न मिले तो फोटूस्टेट हुई नदारद
काम चला जुगाड़ चलाया, फिर भी कई बेचारे रह गये, जैसे ही तिथि बीती अंतिम बड़े हाकिम का फरमान आया, तिथि बढ़ायेंगे!

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ आपके इंतज़ार मे ही तो वो दुबले पतले हो गए !!!
> 
> और आप है की एक साल तक आए नहीं !!!
> 
> पूरे एक साल 10 दिन मे दर्शन दिये है आपने !!!


कहीं हाथी तो नहीं हो गया है ना ???????????

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> और जूता किधर रह गया ????????????????



हो हो हो जोता तो पोडोसी ले गया जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हो हो हो अब हँसते हँसते पेट दर्द हो रहा है <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

सभी महानुभावों को शुभरात्री <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## mantu007

> हो हो हो जोता तो पोडोसी ले गया जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<


हा हा हा हा ...अच्छा है .....आप मोज़े में रहो और आपका पड़ोसी जूते में ...........

----------


## mantu007

> हो हो हो अब हँसते हँसते पेट दर्द हो रहा है <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> सभी महानुभावों को शुभरात्री <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


आपको भी गुड रात्रि ............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> कहीं हाथी तो नहीं हो गया है ना ???????????


पता नहीं फोटो मे तो दुबले पतले लग रहे थे !!!

----------


## mantu007

> पता नहीं फोटो मे तो दुबले पतले लग रहे थे !!!


किधर आपको उसका फोटू दिख गया ??????

----------


## ashwanimale

> यहां चला दौर नये परकार के बनेंगे राशन कार्ड, मच गयी भयंकर बदतर मारामारी, असली न मिले तो फोटूस्टेट हुई नदारद
> काम चला जुगाड़ चलाया, फिर भी कई बेचारे रह गये, जैसे ही तिथि बीती अंतिम बड़े हाकिम का फरमान आया, तिथि बढ़ायेंगे!


यहां तालकटोरा के वकील गुप्ता बाबू की हत्या में पुलिस ने किया राजफाश
सलहल हुई गिरफ्तार फरार दो सालों की दबिश धर-2 तलाश हो गई जारी
मकान की तनातनी ने ले लई जान और भी कमतेकम चार जने पायेंगे कैद

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> किधर आपको उसका फोटू दिख गया ??????


पता नहीं भेजी तो अपनी कहकर थी !!!

वैसे वो सच भी बहुत बोलते है !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

जाने वालों जाओ, फिर याद आयेगी, आओगे बिन बुलाये खिंचे से,
इंतजार में अभी और भी होने को रात काली सच है यह जानो दिल से




जाने को उद्दत मित्रों को रात्रि प्रणाम

----------


## mantu007

> पता नहीं भेजी तो अपनी कहकर थी !!!
> 
> वैसे वो सच भी बहुत बोलते है !!!


किधर भेंजी थी उसने ..........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> किधर भेंजी थी उसने ..........


कोरियर से भेजी थी मेरे घर पर जी !!!! :):

----------


## ashwanimale

उनके सम्मान में, नजर न क्रोध भरी उठाई था गैर
कमबख्त ने सोचा कायर, दे तमाचे दे कर दिया फायर

----------


## mantu007

> कोरियर से भेजी थी मेरे घर पर जी !!!! :):


हमको भी स्कैन कर के ही भेंज देना आप .........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हमको भी स्कैन कर के ही भेंज देना आप .........


आप अपना पता बता देना मैं आपको कोरियर करा दूंगा !!!! :):

----------


## mantu007

> आप अपना पता बता देना मैं आपको कोरियर करा दूंगा !!!! :):


ना ना आप स्कैन कर के ही भेंजो आप ??????????

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ना ना आप स्कैन कर के ही भेंजो आप ??????????


आपको पता चल जाएगा क्या की वो वही है ???

----------


## mantu007

> आपको पता चल जाएगा क्या की वो वही है ???


ये तो सबके विश्वास की बात है .....आप पर भरोसा है मुझको .........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ये तो सबके विश्वास की बात है .....आप पर भरोसा है मुझको .........


अजी मुझे नहीं लगता वो उनकी फोटो है !!! उन्होने झूठ बोला होगा !!!

----------


## mantu007

> अजी मुझे नहीं लगता वो उनकी फोटो है !!! उन्होने झूठ बोला होगा !!!


चलो ठीक है ...कोई बात नहीं ...........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> चलो ठीक है ...कोई बात नहीं ...........


चलो जी अब चलता हूँ !!! कल मिलते है !!!

बाय !!! टेक केयर !!!!

----------


## mantu007

> चलो जी अब चलता हूँ !!! कल मिलते है !!!
> 
> बाय !!! टेक केयर !!!!


*बाय !!!* *बाय !!!*

----------


## The Master

> *बाय !!!* *बाय !!!*




हमका भी ले चलता हिमालय पर ............. हम भी तपस्या कर लेते ...............ऐसा कौनसा कांड कर दिए थे जो एक साल मुह छुपाए घूम रहा था ....................

----------


## The Master

> हाँ आ गए जभी तो जभी तो सही हुआ !!!!
> 
> कुछ लोग मुझे परेशान कर रहे थे !!! :):



हरकते ही ऐसी है आपकी का करे ..............

----------


## The Master

> ना ना ..... एक मास्टर है जो बोले था की आप और अपनापन जी एक ही हो ...... मैं भोला नादाँ उनकी बातों में आ गया




हाँ हाँ .............. और सुन लो यहा एक ही सीधा साधा भोला भाला भला बंदा है .................. और  वो है हम ................ समझे के नाही .............. अभी भी फोटो है हमरे पास ...................

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर है कहाँ ................?????????



यही हूँ ................अब तुझे पिटुंगा  ............

----------


## The Master

> अवश्य ली जायेगी ???????????




साथ मे दी भी जाएगी ................

----------


## The Master

> उसकी तो ले लूँगा ...................जान .................



हम भी लूँगा तौहार ................... जान ...............

----------


## The Master

> कैसा शक ......शादी तो मैं मास्टर से ही करूँगा ..................




ओए .................. 2-4 दिन के लिए आया है ................... आराम से रह काहे पीटने वाले काम कर रहा है ................

----------


## The Master

> हाँ इसलिए उन्होने भी अभी तक शादी नहीं की है !!!!




लगता है आपके अरमान फिर से जगाने पड़ेंगे .................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*दोनो के दोनो एक दुसरे की ले लो 
बाद मे कोई बच जाये तो हम उसकी ले लेगे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,जान*

----------


## adityaa

> कैसा शक ......शादी तो मैं मास्टर से ही करूँगा ..................


ये क्या पढ़ रहा हूँ मैं

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ओए .................. 2-4 दिन के लिए आया है ................... आराम से रह काहे पीटने वाले काम कर रहा है ................


*अरे वो एक महिने के लिये आये हे ,,,छुट्टीया मे एक पेपर देना हे उन्हे अभी मत पिटो पेपर के बाद पिट लेना*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हमका भी ले चलता हिमालय पर ............. हम भी तपस्या कर लेते ...............ऐसा कौनसा कांड कर दिए थे जो एक साल मुह छुपाए घूम रहा था ....................


*वो आपसे शादी कर के आपको भी ले जायेगा हिमाचल ,,,फ़िर वहा दोनो पतस्या करते रहना ओर हमे वहा के हाल चाल बताते रहना*

----------


## adityaa

> *अरे वो एक महिने के लिये आये हे ,,,छुट्टीया मे एक पेपर देना हे उन्हे अभी मत पिटो पेपर के बाद पिट लेना*


राम राम अज्जू भाई .... किसको पीटने वाले हो आप

----------


## The Master

> *दोनो के दोनो एक दुसरे की ले लो 
> बाद मे कोई बच जाये तो हम उसकी ले लेगे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,जान*




हा हा हा .............. आपकी तो कई है ................... जान ................... हम भी ले लेंगे एकाध ...................

----------


## The Master

> ये क्या पढ़ रहा हूँ मैं



देवनागरी ................... मे हिन्दी .....................

----------


## adityaa

> हमका भी ले चलता हिमालय पर ............. हम भी तपस्या कर लेते ...............ऐसा कौनसा कांड कर दिए थे जो एक साल मुह छुपाए घूम रहा था ....................


हिमाचल में आजकल तपस्या नहीं होती हनीमून होता है

----------


## The Master

> *अरे वो एक महिने के लिये आये हे ,,,छुट्टीया मे एक पेपर देना हे उन्हे अभी मत पिटो पेपर के बाद पिट लेना*



ये तो बहोत दिन के लिए आया है ............. फिर तो रोज थोड़ा थोड़ा फुर्सत मे पिटेंगे .................

----------


## adityaa

> देवनागरी ................... मे हिन्दी .....................


अरे वो लिपि और भाषा की बात छोडो उसके पीछे के अर्थ से बोल रहा हूँ

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> राम राम अज्जू भाई .... किसको पीटने वाले हो आप


*
अरे मे किसी को नही पीट रहा ,,,अब कोई आगे से आ कर बोले की भाई मुझे पिट दे तो हाथो की खुजली अपने आप तेज हो जाती हे*

----------


## The Master

> *वो आपसे शादी कर के आपको भी ले जायेगा हिमाचल ,,,फ़िर वहा दोनो पतस्या करते रहना ओर हमे वहा के हाल चाल बताते रहना*




हा हा ............. ये पतस्या के होवे से अजय जी .................... पहले ये तो पता चले ....................

----------


## The Master

> *वो आपसे शादी कर के आपको भी ले जायेगा हिमाचल ,,,फ़िर वहा दोनो पतस्या करते रहना ओर हमे वहा के हाल चाल बताते रहना*




हा हा ............. ये पतस्या के होवे से अजय जी .................... पहले ये तो पता चले ....................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा .............. आपकी तो कई है ................... जान ................... हम भी ले लेंगे एकाध ...................


*अरे वा एसे केसे ले लेगो हमरी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,जान 
हम एसे ही किसी को नही देते*

----------


## adityaa

> *
> अरे मे किसी को नही पीट रहा ,,,अब कोई आगे से आ कर बोले की भाई मुझे पिट दे तो हाथो की खुजली अपने आप तेज हो जाती हे*


कहाँ है मुझे भी दिखाओ बहुत दिन हुए हाथ किसीपर साफ नहीं किया

----------


## adityaa

> *अरे वा एसे केसे ले लेगो हमरी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,जान 
> हम एसे ही किसी को नही देते*


तो कैसे देते हो ?? पार्सल करके या फिर हैण्ड डेलिवरी से ???

----------


## The Master

> हिमाचल में आजकल तपस्या नहीं होती हनीमून होता है



लगता है हो आए .................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा ............. ये पतस्या के होवे से अजय जी .................... पहले ये तो पता चले ....................


*अरे मास्टर जी* *त** को* *प** के आगे रख दो ,,,,,,थोडा सा तो कोमन सेन्स लगाया करो आप भी ना*

----------


## The Master

> अरे वो लिपि और भाषा की बात छोडो उसके पीछे के अर्थ से बोल रहा हूँ



हा हा ............... अर्थ मत पूछो अनर्थ हो जाएगा ...............

----------


## adityaa

> लगता है हो आए .................


अरे कहाँ सरकार आजकल शहर से बहार जाना नहीं होता और आप कहाँ की बात कर रहे हो

----------


## adityaa

> हा हा ............... अर्थ मत पूछो अनर्थ हो जाएगा ...............


पर ये नौबत आई ही कैसे उसके जड़ तक पहुंचना पड़ेगा

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> तो कैसे देते हो ?? पार्सल करके या फिर हैण्ड डेलिवरी से ???


*जी वो अपकी मर्जी से ही आती जाती हे*

----------


## The Master

> *अरे वा एसे केसे ले लेगो हमरी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,जान 
> हम एसे ही किसी को नही देते*



अरे जब हम दे रहे है तो आप को भी देनी पड़ेगी .................... जान .........................

----------


## adityaa

> *अरे मास्टर जी* *त** को* *प** के आगे रख दो ,,,,,,थोडा सा तो कोमन सेन्स लगाया करो आप भी ना*


अरे मंटू भाई की बातोंसे इतने एक्ससितेड हो गए है की अब हो जाता है ऐसा

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> लगता है हो आए .................


*मुझे भी यही लगता हे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,हमे भी साथ ले चलते तो हम भी मजे कर आते हिमाचल मे*

----------


## adityaa

> *जी वो अपकी मर्जी से ही आती जाती हे*


हमारी मर्जी से और आपकी जान आती जाती है ?? ये कैसे हुआ भला ???

----------


## The Master

> *अरे मास्टर जी* *त** को* *प** के आगे रख दो ,,,,,,थोडा सा तो कोमन सेन्स लगाया करो आप भी ना*




ये कहा मिलेगा .............. कॉमन सेंस ..............

----------


## adityaa

> *मुझे भी यही लगता हे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,हमे भी साथ ले चलते तो हम भी मजे कर आते हिमाचल मे*


अकेले थोड़े न मजे आते है वहां भाई

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे जब हम दे रहे है तो आप को भी देनी पड़ेगी .................... जान .........................


*जी हम अपनी दे देगे ,,,,,,,,,पर पहले आपको अपनी देनी होगी चाहो तो आदी भाई को बिच मे रख लो*

----------


## adityaa

> ये कहा मिलेगा .............. कॉमन सेंस ..............


पान के ठेले पर मिल जाएगा पहले ७ रुपये को मिलता था अब ८ रुपये को हो गया है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ये कहा मिलेगा .............. कॉमन सेंस ..............


*सलोनी की कबाडी वाली दुकान मे*

----------


## adityaa

> *जी हम अपनी दे देगे ,,,,,,,,,पर पहले आपको अपनी देनी होगी चाहो तो आदी भाई को बिच मे रख लो*


दोनों अपनी जान मुझे दे दो मैं देखता हूँ बाद में उनका क्या करना है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अकेले थोड़े न मजे आते है वहां भाई


*मे अकेला कहा जाता ,,,,,,वेसे अभी प्लान बन रहा हे अमर्नाथ जाने का देखते हे जाना हो पायेगा के नाही*

----------


## The Master

> अरे कहाँ सरकार आजकल शहर से बहार जाना नहीं होता और आप कहाँ की बात कर रहे हो



अरे हनीमून की बात कर रहे है ............. हमे लगा आप हो आए हिमाचल ................. आपकी हो गई है ना ................... शादी ...................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> दोनों अपनी जान मुझे दे दो मैं देखता हूँ बाद में उनका क्या करना है


*दोनो की ले कर भाग मत जाईयो ,,,,,जान 
बडी मुशकिलो से मिली हे*

----------


## adityaa

> *सलोनी की कबाडी वाली दुकान मे*


अरे जरा धीरे बोल सुन लिया तो वही कबाड़ अपने सर पर दे मारेगी

----------


## adityaa

> *मे अकेला कहा जाता ,,,,,,वेसे अभी प्लान बन रहा हे अमर्नाथ जाने का देखते हे जाना हो पायेगा के नाही*


हो आओ भाई .... अच्छा है बाबा के दर्शन कर आओ

----------


## The Master

> पर ये नौबत आई ही कैसे उसके जड़ तक पहुंचना पड़ेगा



जब जड़ मिल जाए तो हमे भी बता देना ....................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे जरा धीरे बोल सुन लिया तो वही कबाड़ अपने सर पर दे मारेगी


*अरे हा वो बहुत डेन्जर किस्म की हटेली हे एक बाद जो जम गई उसके बाद किसी की नही सुनती ,,,आप भी जरा धिरे बोलो*

----------


## adityaa

> अरे हनीमून की बात कर रहे है ............. हमे लगा आप हो आए हिमाचल ................. आपकी हो गई है ना ................... शादी ...................


नहीं सरकार अभी तक उस लड्डू से हम दूर ही है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हो आओ भाई .... अच्छा है बाबा के दर्शन कर आओ


*देखते हे अभी रजीस्ट्रेशन चल रहे हे एक दो दिन मे मुड बनाएगे*

----------


## adityaa

> *दोनो की ले कर भाग मत जाईयो ,,,,,जान 
> बडी मुशकिलो से मिली हे*


ठीक है भाई जरुर अपुन रिज़र्व बैंक  इंडिया में लाकर लेकर उसमें रख देंगे

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> नहीं सरकार अभी तक उस लड्डू से हम दूर ही है


*दुर रह कर भी पशता रहे हो ,,,,,,,,,खा कर उससे ज्यादा पशताओगे*

----------


## The Master

> *मुझे भी यही लगता हे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,हमे भी साथ ले चलते तो हम भी मजे कर आते हिमाचल मे*



हाँ तभी तो गायब है इतने दिन से ...................... ये तो नारद बताएगा की मजा है की सजा है .................

----------


## adityaa

> जब जड़ मिल जाए तो हमे भी बता देना ....................


इस के लिए तो इतिहास खंगालना पड़ेगा लगता है

----------


## adityaa

> *अरे हा वो बहुत डेन्जर किस्म की हटेली हे एक बाद जो जम गई उसके बाद किसी की नही सुनती ,,,आप भी जरा धिरे बोलो*


अब ऐसे हटेले लोगोंसे डील कैसे करते है समझ गया हूँ सरकार

----------


## adityaa

> *दुर रह कर भी पशता रहे हो ,,,,,,,,,खा कर उससे ज्यादा पशताओगे*


भाई बिना खाए पछताने से अच्छा है खाकर ही पछता लो .....

----------


## The Master

> *जी हम अपनी दे देगे ,,,,,,,,,पर पहले आपको अपनी देनी होगी चाहो तो आदी भाई को बिच मे रख लो*




आप क्या कहना चाहते हो .............. आदि जी दोस्तो के दोस्त है ............... दोस्तो के लिए अभी दे देंगे अपनी ................. जान ..............

----------


## adityaa

> हाँ तभी तो गायब है इतने दिन से ...................... ये तो नारद बताएगा की मजा है की सजा है .................


भाई अब ये बताओ मजा मिले या सजा अन्दर की बात कोई बोलता है भला ????

----------


## The Master

> पान के ठेले पर मिल जाएगा पहले ७ रुपये को मिलता था अब ८ रुपये को हो गया है



लगता है आप वही से लाए हो ................ फिर  भी बताने हेतु धन्यवाद .................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ठीक है भाई जरुर अपुन रिज़र्व बैंक  इंडिया में लाकर लेकर उसमें रख देंगे


*मास्टर जी गर राजी हो जाते हे आपके इस प्रस्थाव से तो ठीक हे*

----------


## The Master

> दोनों अपनी जान मुझे दे दो मैं देखता हूँ बाद में उनका क्या करना है



हम आपकी लेने मे लगे है और हमारी मांग रहे हो ........... हद है ..............

----------


## adityaa

> आप क्या कहना चाहते हो .............. आदि जी दोस्तो के दोस्त है ............... दोस्तो के लिए अभी दे देंगे अपनी ................. जान ..............


कुंवारे की जान के हजार दुश्मन होते है......
 पहले सिर्फ सुना था आज देखा भी लिया .......

----------


## adityaa

> लगता है आप वही से लाए हो ................ फिर  भी बताने हेतु धन्यवाद .................


दिन में २ बार टॉप अप करवाना पड़ता है आजकल

----------


## adityaa

> *मास्टर जी गर राजी हो जाते हे आपके इस प्रस्थाव से तो ठीक हे*


क्यूँ ना राजी हो प्रस्ताव ही इतना शानदार है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हाँ तभी तो गायब है इतने दिन से ...................... ये तो नारद बताएगा की मजा है की सजा है .................


*थोडॆ दिनो तो अच्छा लगता हे पर बाद मे अपने घर की याद आने लग ही जाती हे ,,,चाहे कितना भी अच्छा क्यो ना हो कोई*

----------


## adityaa

> हम आपकी लेने मे लगे है और हमारी मांग रहे हो ........... हद है ..............


हद यहाँ नहीं है बहार जहाँ सफ़ेद खम्बे गधे है ना वहां तक है

----------


## The Master

> *सलोनी की कबाडी वाली दुकान मे*




ये कौन है ................. हम पहली बार नाम सुने ...................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अब ऐसे हटेले लोगोंसे डील कैसे करते है समझ गया हूँ सरकार


*अब तो वो आयेगी उअके बाद ही पता चलेगा ,,आप कही चले मत जाता मुझे फ़सा कर*

----------


## The Master

> *मे अकेला कहा जाता ,,,,,,वेसे अभी प्लान बन रहा हे अमर्नाथ जाने का देखते हे जाना हो पायेगा के नाही*



बम बम भोले .................... हर हर महादेव ............

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ये कौन है ................. हम पहली बार नाम सुने ...................


*अरे ये एक कबाडी वाले की दुकान का नाम हे एडरेस हम आपको बाद मे बता देगे ओर नाम तो पहली बार ही सुनोगे अभी तक ये कारोबार ओपन मे नही आया ना *

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> बम बम भोले .................... हर हर महादेव ............


*आपकी इस पोस्ट ने महादेव थोडा पाणी तो पा दे ,,,,,,याद आ गई*

----------


## The Master

> अरे जरा धीरे बोल सुन लिया तो वही कबाड़ अपने सर पर दे मारेगी



हा हा हा .............

----------


## adityaa

> *अब तो वो आयेगी उअके बाद ही पता चलेगा ,,आप कही चले मत जाता मुझे फ़सा कर*


अगर कुछ काम नहीं हुआ तो कहीं नहीं भागेंगे ...... पर ये देख लो की उन्हें हमसे बात करना अच्छा लगता है या नहीं

----------


## The Master

> *अरे हा वो बहुत डेन्जर किस्म की हटेली हे एक बाद जो जम गई उसके बाद किसी की नही सुनती ,,,आप भी जरा धिरे बोलो*



हा हा ....... डर रहे हो ................. या दिखा रहे हो ..............

----------


## The Master

> नहीं सरकार अभी तक उस लड्डू से हम दूर ही है




समझदार हो हमरी तरह ............... क्यूँ अजय जी ............... आप तो कब का खा लिए लड्डू ..............

----------


## adityaa

> समझदार हो हमरी तरह ............... क्यूँ अजय जी ............... आप तो कब का खा लिए लड्डू ..............


अरे सरकार हमारे यहाँ लड्कोंकी शादी इतनी कम उम्र में नहीं करते ......

----------


## The Master

> इस के लिए तो इतिहास खंगालना पड़ेगा लगता है



फिर तो फिल्मे और गपशप शुरू से पढ़ना पड़ेगा .................

----------


## adityaa

> फिर तो फिल्मे और गपशप शुरू से पढ़ना पड़ेगा .................


क्यूँ नहीं शुरू करवा दो .......

----------


## The Master

> भाई अब ये बताओ मजा मिले या सजा अन्दर की बात कोई बोलता है भला ????




ये भी सच है ..................... कोई नहीं बताता ............. हर दोस्त कमीना होता है ...............

----------


## The Master

> *मास्टर जी गर राजी हो जाते हे आपके इस प्रस्थाव से तो ठीक हे*




नहीं ................. हम सहमत नहीं है .................

----------


## adityaa

> ये भी सच है ..................... कोई नहीं बताता ............. हर दोस्त कमीना होता है ...............


अरे दोस्त बनने के लिए कमीनगी ही तो सिलेक्शन क्राइटेरिया होता है

----------


## The Master

> कुंवारे की जान के हजार दुश्मन होते है......
>  पहले सिर्फ सुना था आज देखा भी लिया .......



हम पर शक करते हो ................ हम तो आपका भला कर रहे थे ................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा ....... डर रहे हो ................. या दिखा रहे हो ..............


*अब तो आदत पड चुकी हे डरने की कभी अपने दोस्तो से तो कभी दोस्तो के दोस्तो से*

----------


## adityaa

औरंगजेब की अच्छी प्रिंट कब आएगी :154:

----------


## adityaa

> हम पर शक करते हो ................ हम तो आपका भला कर रहे थे ................


भलाई का ज़माना नहीं रहा जो ऊपर से भला करता हुआ दीखता है अन्दर से वो कोई और ही होता है

----------


## The Master

> दिन में २ बार टॉप अप करवाना पड़ता है आजकल



ओ  तेरी .................. ये भी टॉप अप होता है ..............

----------


## adityaa

> ओ  तेरी .................. ये भी टॉप अप होता है ..............


हाँ हाँ और क्या लगा आपको की एक बार ले ली झंजत ख़तम

----------


## The Master

> *थोडॆ दिनो तो अच्छा लगता हे पर बाद मे अपने घर की याद आने लग ही जाती हे ,,,चाहे कितना भी अच्छा क्यो ना हो कोई*



हाँ ये बात तो सही है घर तो घर होता है ................... उसके जैसा कुछ नहीं ............... 
:346:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> समझदार हो हमरी तरह ............... क्यूँ अजय जी ............... आप तो कब का खा लिए लड्डू ..............


*हा जी छ साल हो गये लड्डू खाये* 



> अरे सरकार हमारे यहाँ लड्कोंकी शादी इतनी कम उम्र में नहीं करते ......


*हेल्लो कोन सी कम उम्र मे शादी की हमने ,,,सरकार ने कहा की लडका 21 का होना चाहीये तो हम उस समय 22 के थे 
हा वो उस समय 17.6 की थी पर ???/*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हाँ ये बात तो सही है घर तो घर होता है ................... उसके जैसा कुछ नहीं ............... 
> :346:


*
तभी तो मन्टु दादा अपने घर आ कर बहुत खुश हुए ओर सबसे ज्यादा खुश जब होगे तब सभी दोस्त उनसे मिलेगे*

----------


## The Master

> हद यहाँ नहीं है बहार जहाँ सफ़ेद खम्बे गधे है ना वहां तक है




अच्छा ........... तो उसके बाहर दोगे का जान .............

----------


## adityaa

> *हेल्लो कोन सी कम उम्र मे शादी की हमने ,,,सरकार ने कहा की लडका 21 का होना चाहीये तो हम उस समय 22 के थे 
> हा वो उस समय 17.6 की थी पर ???/*


अरे पर हम तो अभी तक छोटे है ना भाई

----------


## The Master

> *अब तो वो आयेगी उअके बाद ही पता चलेगा ,,आप कही चले मत जाता मुझे फ़सा कर*




ठाकुर तो गयो .............. :114:

----------


## adityaa

> अच्छा ........... तो उसके बाहर दोगे का जान .............


हम क्यों दे जान ??? कभी किसी सच्चे इंजिनियर ने जान दियी है सुना है भला ??

----------


## The Master

> *अरे ये एक कबाडी वाले की दुकान का नाम हे एडरेस हम आपको बाद मे बता देगे ओर नाम तो पहली बार ही सुनोगे अभी तक ये कारोबार ओपन मे नही आया ना *




हमका भी बहोत सारा कबाड़ बेचना है ...............  याद से दे देना ................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> नहीं ................. हम सहमत नहीं है .................


*हमने तो पहले ही कहा था की आप राजी नही होगे*

----------


## The Master

> *आपकी इस पोस्ट ने महादेव थोडा पाणी तो पा दे ,,,,,,याद आ गई*




हम्म .............. पानी के कमी के चलते प्यास बढ़ी है ............... इधर उधर ध्यान से देखो बुझ जाएगी ......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे पर हम तो अभी तक छोटे है ना भाई


*छोटे कितने छोटे ? ,,,,,,ओर जब आपने यहा रजिस्टर किया था तब तो यहा 18+ आयु मागी होगी ना 
इसका मतलब आपने अपनी गलत डेट ओफ़ बर्थ डाल रखी हे*

----------


## The Master

> अरे सरकार हमारे यहाँ लड्कोंकी शादी इतनी कम उम्र में नहीं करते ......



तो क्या वाजिब उम्र है आपके यहाँ .................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हमका भी बहोत सारा कबाड़ बेचना है ...............  याद से दे देना ................


*वो आयेगी तो बोल दुगा अपना ठेला ले कर आपके यहा आ जायेगी कबाड लेने ,,,दे देना*

----------


## adityaa

> हम्म .............. पानी के कमी के चलते प्यास बढ़ी है ............... इधर उधर ध्यान से देखो बुझ जाएगी ......................


क्या मासाब आप भी देखने से थोड़ी न बुझती है प्यास :central 141:

----------


## adityaa

> *छोटे कितने छोटे ? ,,,,,,ओर जब आपने यहा रजिस्टर किया था तब तो यहा 18+ आयु मागी होगी ना 
> इसका मतलब आपने अपनी गलत डेट ओफ़ बर्थ डाल रखी हे*


रहने दो भाई अब तो

----------


## adityaa

> तो क्या वाजिब उम्र है आपके यहाँ .................


सरकार तो २१ साल में परमिशन दे देती है पर सांस ससुर उतनी जल्दी अपनी बेटी नहीं देते :860:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हम्म .............. पानी के कमी के चलते प्यास बढ़ी है ............... इधर उधर ध्यान से देखो बुझ जाएगी ......................


*वो कोई ओर टाइम था जब हम सभी कही ओर पार्टी करते थे खेर आज यही सही सभी के लिये कोल ड्रिन्क*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> रहने दो भाई अब तो


*अब तो क्या ,,,,,,,,,,,घर वाले डुन्ड रहे हे शायद आपका लड्डू ,,,,,या आपने ही डुन्ड लिया अपने लिए लड्डू*

----------


## adityaa

> *वो कोई ओर टाइम था जब हम सभी कही ओर पार्टी करते थे खेर आज यही सही सभी के लिये कोल ड्रिन्क*


कोल्ड ड्रिंक से मेरा क्या होगा :144:

----------


## The Master

> अरे दोस्त बनने के लिए कमीनगी ही तो सिलेक्शन क्राइटेरिया होता है



हाँ ................... ये सबसे जरूरी भी है ....................

----------


## The Master

> *अब तो आदत पड चुकी हे डरने की कभी अपने दोस्तो से तो कभी दोस्तो के दोस्तो से*




अरे दोस्तो से क्या डरना ................ वेसे डरना जरूरी होता है ..............

----------


## adityaa

> *अब तो क्या ,,,,,,,,,,,घर वाले डुन्ड रहे हे शायद आपका लड्डू ,,,,,या आपने ही डुन्ड लिया अपने लिए लड्डू*


मिस राईट धुन्धने के चक्कर में कई मिस रॉंग मिल गयी भाई अब तो घरवालोंकी मर्जी से ही धुन्धेंगे कोई

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> कोल्ड ड्रिंक से मेरा क्या होगा :144:


*तो क्या दारु की बोतल लाउ आपके लिये ,,,वेसे भी आप अभी एसी चिजे पिने जितने बडे नही हुए चुपचाप से ये कोल ड्रिन्क ही पी लो*

----------


## adityaa

> हाँ ................... ये सबसे जरूरी भी है ....................


भले बाकि कुछ आये न आये कमिन्पंती करनी आणि चाहिए नहीं तो आप हमारे दोस्त नहीं बन सकते

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे दोस्तो से क्या डरना ................ वेसे डरना जरूरी होता है ..............


*डरना कोई कमजोरी नही हे ,,,हा पर आजकल कुछ ज्यादा ही डर लगता हे*

----------


## adityaa

> *तो क्या दारु की बोतल लाउ आपके लिये ,,,वेसे भी आप अभी एसी चिजे पिने जितने बडे नही हुए चुपचाप से ये कोल ड्रिन्क ही पी लो*


नहीं उतने बड़े हो चुके है :144:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> मिस राईट धुन्धने के चक्कर में कई मिस रॉंग मिल गयी भाई अब तो घरवालोंकी मर्जी से ही धुन्धेंगे कोई


*गलत नम्बर मिलाओगे तो एसा ही होगा ना ,,,,,,,,,,,,घर वालो से कहो की कोई अच्छा सा नम्बर मिला के दे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> नहीं उतने बड़े हो चुके है :144:


*ये देखो मास्तर जी आजकल के बच्चे कितने बिगड गये हे*

----------


## The Master

> औरंगजेब की अच्छी प्रिंट कब आएगी :154:



और 3-4 दिन मे आ जाएगी ....................

----------


## adityaa

> *गलत नम्बर मिलाओगे तो एसा ही होगा ना ,,,,,,,,,,,,घर वालो से कहो की कोई अच्छा सा नम्बर मिला के दे*


घर वालें ही तो छोटा बच्चा समझते है :144:

----------


## adityaa

> *ये देखो मास्तर जी आजकल के बच्चे कितने बिगड गये हे*


अरे भाई इसे आजकल बिगड़ना नहीं समाज में घुलना मिलना कहते है

----------


## The Master

> भलाई का ज़माना नहीं रहा जो ऊपर से भला करता हुआ दीखता है अन्दर से वो कोई और ही होता है



हा हा हा .................... हम ये बात याद रखेंगे ...................

----------


## adityaa

> और 3-4 दिन मे आ जाएगी ....................


और आयरन मन की

----------


## The Master

> हाँ हाँ और क्या लगा आपको की एक बार ले ली झंजत ख़तम




कम से कम 30 दिन की वेलेडिटी रहनी चाहिए थी ना ..............

----------


## adityaa

> हा हा हा .................... हम ये बात याद रखेंगे ...................


जरुर गाथ बाँध लीजियेगा

----------


## adityaa

> कम से कम 30 दिन की वेलेडिटी रहनी चाहिए थी ना ..............


आपके लिए स्पेशल आर्डर देकर बनवानी पडेगी फिर तो

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> सरकार तो २१ साल में परमिशन दे देती है पर सांस ससुर उतनी जल्दी अपनी बेटी नहीं देते :860:


*ये किसने कहा आपसे ,,,,,,,,,,??*

----------


## adityaa

*Today's Top Poster(s)*     ‎   The Master (50)   , ‎   adityaa (46)

एक दो घंटे भी बैठ जाऊ तो टॉप पोस्टर बन जाऊं

----------


## adityaa

क्या क्स्मन कब से नियामक बन गया ???

----------


## adityaa

> *ये किसने कहा आपसे ,,,,,,,,,,??*


भाई जो खुद की आन्होंसे देखा हो ना उसे दुसरोंसे सुनना नहीं पड़ता :144:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे भाई इसे आजकल बिगड़ना नहीं समाज में घुलना मिलना कहते है


*
ससी हे भई ,,,,,,,समाज गर गलत जा रहा हे तो उसी गलत समाज की तरहा खुद को उसमे मिला लो ये नही की कुछ अलग करे ताकी समाज आपमे घुल मिल जाए*

----------


## The Master

> *हा जी छ साल हो गये लड्डू खाये* 
> 
> *हेल्लो कोन सी कम उम्र मे शादी की हमने ,,,सरकार ने कहा की लडका 21 का होना चाहीये तो हम उस समय 22 के थे 
> हा वो उस समय 17.6 की थी पर ???/*




शादी होते होते 18 की हो गई यही ना ..............

----------


## The Master

> *
> तभी तो मन्टु दादा अपने घर आ कर बहुत खुश हुए ओर सबसे ज्यादा खुश जब होगे तब सभी दोस्त उनसे मिलेगे*



और साथ मे लिट्टी चोखा सबको खिलाएँगे ..................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> घर वालें ही तो छोटा बच्चा समझते है :144:


*वो तो उनकी आदत हे ,,,,,,,,या यु कहे की उनका प्यार हे आप कितने भी बडे हो जाओ उनकी नजरो मे हमेशा बच्चे ही रहोगे*

----------


## adityaa

> *
> ससी हे भई ,,,,,,,समाज गर गलत जा रहा हे तो उसी गलत समाज की तरहा खुद को उसमे मिला लो ये नही की कुछ अलग करे ताकी समाज आपमे घुल मिल जाए*


मुझे तो ये पसंद नहीं पर क्या करे कभी कभी साथ बैठो तो करना पड़ता है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*थोडी देर मे आता हु मन्नु आया हे ,,,मनोज दा मेट्रिक्स*

----------


## adityaa

> *वो तो उनकी आदत हे ,,,,,,,,या यु कहे की उनका प्यार हे आप कितने भी बडे हो जाओ उनकी नजरो मे हमेशा बच्चे ही रहोगे*


हमारे यहाँ तो लड्कोंकी शादी की बात २५ - २६ होने तक कोई छेड़ता ही नहीं :(

----------


## The Master

> हम क्यों दे जान ??? कभी किसी सच्चे इंजिनियर ने जान दियी है सुना है भला ??



ना ना ........... आज तक कभी नहीं ...............

----------


## The Master

> *हमने तो पहले ही कहा था की आप राजी नही होगे*



आप हमे कितने अच्छे से जानते हो.................

----------


## adityaa

> ना ना ........... आज तक कभी नहीं ...............


फिर कैसे मांग ली जान ??

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> आप हमे कितने अच्छे से जानते हो.................


*जी पता नही कितना अच्छे से ,,,वो क्या हे ना की कभी आपने अच्छे से जानने का मोका नही दिया ना हमे*

----------


## adityaa

> *जी पता नही कितना अच्छे से ,,,वो क्या हे ना की कभी आपने अच्छे से जानने का मोका नही दिया ना हमे*


अरे अज्जू भाई आ गयी आपकी मैडम

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे अज्जू भाई आ गयी आपकी मैडम


*दुर रहना उससे ,,,नही तो जल जाओगे*

----------


## The Master

> *वो आयेगी तो बोल दुगा अपना ठेला ले कर आपके यहा आ जायेगी कबाड लेने ,,,दे देना*




अब तो आप फसे ...................

----------


## The Master

> क्या मासाब आप भी देखने से थोड़ी न बुझती है प्यास :central 141:



ओ तेरी  ............. फिर कैसन बुझती है ..................... हमका नहीं पता .....................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अब तो आप फसे ...................


*मुझे मरवाने का पुरा पुरा इरादा बना लिया हे आपने*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अब तो आप फसे ...................


*अब तो वो पुरा पेज पडेगी फ़िर हमरी क्लास लेगी ,,,कोई तो रोक लो*

----------


## The Master

> सरकार तो २१ साल में परमिशन दे देती है पर सांस ससुर उतनी जल्दी अपनी बेटी नहीं देते :860:



उम्र के वजह से के आपको देखकर .................. टेल टेल ....................

----------


## adityaa

> उम्र के वजह से के आपको देखकर .................. टेल टेल ....................


पता नहीं अगर पता होता तो उसपर कुछ उपाय न करता

----------


## The Master

> *वो कोई ओर टाइम था जब हम सभी कही ओर पार्टी करते थे खेर आज यही सही सभी के लिये कोल ड्रिन्क*




हम तो कोक और पेप्सी लेंगे ................. ठेंकू ....................

----------


## adityaa

> ओ तेरी  ............. फिर कैसन बुझती है ..................... हमका नहीं पता .....................


अब कुछ मिल जाए तो प्यास बुझे

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हम तो कोक और पेप्सी लेंगे ................. ठेंकू ....................


*जी आपको जो अच्छा लगे ले लो ओर हा वो सलोनी भी आई हुई हे ना उसके लिये*

----------


## The Master

> भले बाकि कुछ आये न आये कमिन्पंती करनी आणि चाहिए नहीं तो आप हमारे दोस्त नहीं बन सकते




हाँ बजा फरमाया ...................

----------


## The Master

> *डरना कोई कमजोरी नही हे ,,,हा पर आजकल कुछ ज्यादा ही डर लगता हे*



माउंटन ड्यू पियो ....................डर के आगे ही जीत है ..................

----------


## Salonee

> *अब तो वो आयेगी उअके बाद ही पता चलेगा ,,आप कही चले मत जाता मुझे फ़सा कर*


राणा तो :369:




> *अरे ये एक कबाडी वाले की दुकान का नाम हे एडरेस हम आपको बाद मे बता देगे ओर नाम तो पहली बार ही सुनोगे अभी तक ये कारोबार ओपन मे नही आया ना *


बेटा अब बहुत मार खाओगे 




> *वो आयेगी तो बोल दुगा अपना ठेला ले कर आपके यहा आ जायेगी कबाड लेने ,,,दे देना*


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




> *डरना कोई कमजोरी नही हे ,,,हा पर आजकल कुछ ज्यादा ही डर लगता हे*


लानत हे एसी दोस्ती पे जिसमे डरना पड़े 




> *अब तो वो पुरा पेज पडेगी फ़िर हमरी क्लास लेगी ,,,कोई तो रोक लो*


ये तो बेटा मूह खोलने से पहले सोचना चाहिए था 




> *जी आपको जो अच्छा लगे ले लो ओर हा वो सलोनी भी आई हुई हे ना उसके लिये*


अब मस्का मार के कोई फाएडा नहीं

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> माउंटन ड्यू पियो ....................डर के आगे ही जीत है ..................


*अब वो तो आप पिलाओगे ना ,,,,,,मेरे पास जितने बचे थे उतने की मे* *प्यारी सलोनी** के लिये आईस क्रिम ले आया अब कुछ नही बचा*

----------


## The Master

> *ये देखो मास्तर जी आजकल के बच्चे कितने बिगड गये हे*




देखो हम तो आज तक कोल्ड ड्रिंक से ही काम चलाते है ..................तो इनको और आपको क्या कहे ....................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> राणा तो :369:
> 
> बेटा अब बहुत मार खाओगे 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> लानत हे एसी दोस्ती पे जिसमे डरना पड़े 
> 
> ये तो बेटा मूह खोलने से पहले सोचना चाहिए था 
> ...


*मे क्या करता ,,,वो वो वो वो राणा हे ना ,,,,वो ही मुझे बोला था ,,,,आप तो जानती ही हो ना मे तो अच्छा बच्चा हु* 
*ओर दोस्तो से डरना कोई गलत बात तो नही हे ना*

----------


## adityaa

मदमजी अब तो हमसे बात भी नहीं करेंगी

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> देखो हम तो आज तक कोल्ड ड्रिंक से ही काम चलाते है ..................तो इनको और आपको क्या कहे ....................


*अच्छा हे बुरी आदत से अच्छी आदत ज्यादा अच्छी हे ,,,,,खर्चा भी कम ओर मजा भी दुगना*

----------


## The Master

> और आयरन मन की



उसकी ना आएगी जल्दी .................

----------


## The Master

> जरुर गाथ बाँध लीजियेगा




हमका चाणक्य समझे हो का ............

----------


## Salonee

> *अब वो तो आप पिलाओगे ना ,,,,,,मेरे पास जितने बचे थे उतने की मे* *प्यारी सलोनी** के लिये आईस क्रिम ले आया अब कुछ नही बचा*


पर मुझे हिम क्रीम पसंद ही नहीं :250:



> *मे क्या करता ,,,वो वो वो वो राणा हे ना ,,,,वो ही मुझे बोला था ,,,,आप तो जानती ही हो ना मे तो अच्छा बच्चा हु* 
> *ओर दोस्तो से डरना कोई गलत बात तो नही हे ना*


हाँ जी आप तो सबसे भोले भाले बच्चे हो

----------


## The Master

> आपके लिए स्पेशल आर्डर देकर बनवानी पडेगी फिर तो




चलेगा .................. बनवा दो................

----------


## The Master

> *Today's Top Poster(s)*
> 
>     ‎   The Master (50)   , ‎   adityaa (46)
> 
> एक दो घंटे भी बैठ जाऊ तो टॉप पोस्टर बन जाऊं



तो मना किसने किया है ................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> पर मुझे हिम क्रीम पसंद ही नहीं :250:
> हाँ जी आप तो सबसे भोले भाले बच्चे हो


*हिम क्रिम नही खानी तो कोई बात नही आप क्या खायेगी वो ही बता दो ले आयेगे
जी शुक्रिया बोला भाला समझने के लिये*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

जिसको जिसको मुझपर शक है !!!!

वो कल रात की बातें पढ़ लो !!!! :1057:

----------


## The Master

> क्या क्स्मन कब से नियामक बन गया ???




शायद कल से .................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> तो मना किसने किया है ................


*पहला ,,,,,दुसरा ,,,,,,तिसरे को तो भुल ही गये नासपिटो*

----------


## Salonee

ये टेन टाइम्स बेन महोदय को पकड़ के मारो .....................कितना झूठ बोलते हें :114::172::107:

----------


## adityaa

नया अवतार बनाना है अब तो

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> जिसको जिसको मुझपर शक है !!!!
> 
> वो कल रात की बातें पढ़ लो !!!! :1057:


*मुझे तो शक हे की आप रातो को घुमते रहते हो*

----------


## adityaa

> जिसको जिसको मुझपर शक है !!!!
> 
> वो कल रात की बातें पढ़ लो !!!! :1057:


भाई पढ़े लिखे होते तो नौकरी ना कर लेते अच्छी सी

----------


## The Master

> फिर कैसे मांग ली जान ??



मांगने से के होता है ................... दी तो नहीं ना आपने .....................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> शायद कल से .................


*ये नये नये लोग कोन हे ,,,,,यहा कब से बेठे हे कोई देखता ही नही इधर तो*

----------


## Salonee

> जिसको जिसको मुझपर शक है !!!!
> 
> वो कल रात की बातें पढ़ लो !!!! :1057:


अरे इसमे शक की तो कभी कोई गुजाइश थी ही नहीं ..................................बस एक बात पुछनी हे ..............................खुद से बातें कर के कैसा लगता हे ?:pointlol:

----------


## adityaa

> ये टेन टाइम्स बेन महोदय को पकड़ के मारो .....................कितना झूठ बोलते हें :114::172::107:


वो तो झूठ का पुतला है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ये टेन टाइम्स बेन महोदय को पकड़ के मारो .....................कितना झूठ बोलते हें :114::172::107:


*वो अपने अखबार की डिलीवरी करने बाहर गये हुए हे*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *मुझे तो शक हे की आप रातो को घुमते रहते हो*


ये शक क्यों ये तो यकीन होना चाहिए आपको !!!

----------


## The Master

> *जी पता नही कितना अच्छे से ,,,वो क्या हे ना की कभी आपने अच्छे से जानने का मोका नही दिया ना हमे*



वो तो मै तो .................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे इसमे शक की तो कभी कोई गुजाइश थी ही नहीं ..................................बस एक बात पुछनी हे ..............................खुद से बातें कर के कैसा लगता हे ?:pointlol:


*आजकल ये दुसरे बेडु बन रहे हे ,,,,,उसके जाने के बाद कोई तो बेडू होना चाहीये ना*

----------


## Salonee

> *ये नये नये लोग कोन हे ,,,,,यहा कब से बेठे हे कोई देखता ही नही इधर तो*


हा हा हा ......................इस बार तो सच मे उन महाशय की तो आईडी ही पहली बार देखि

----------


## adityaa

> अरे इसमे शक की तो कभी कोई गुजाइश थी ही नहीं ..................................बस एक बात पुछनी हे ..............................खुद से बातें कर के कैसा लगता हे ?:pointlol:


डेमो देखना है मैडम जी की कैसे खुदसे बात कियी जा सकती है ???

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> भाई पढ़े लिखे होते तो नौकरी ना कर लेते अच्छी सी


लेकिन आजकल तो पढे लिखे घर पर बैठे रहते है !!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ये शक क्यों ये तो यकीन होना चाहिए आपको !!!


*यकिन तो जब करुगा ना की जब मे खुद आपको रातो को देखुगा*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अरे इसमे शक की तो कभी कोई गुजाइश थी ही नहीं ..................................बस एक बात पुछनी हे ..............................खुद से बातें कर के कैसा लगता हे ?:pointlol:


अरे वाह हमने पहले ही कहा था की वो कुछ दिनों मे वापसी आ जाएँगे !!!

अब वापस आ गए तो फिर से शक !!!!

कुछ दिनों मे नहीं तो कुछ महीनों मे तो वापस आ ही गए !!!

----------


## The Master

> *मुझे मरवाने का पुरा पुरा इरादा बना लिया हे आपने*




बोला ना हर दोस्त कमीना होता है .....................

----------


## Salonee

> *आजकल ये दुसरे बेडु बन रहे हे ,,,,,उसके जाने के बाद कोई तो बेडू होना चाहीये ना*


ये बोले तो कौन मामू ?

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> वो तो मै तो .................


*जी कभी सेवा का मोका दिजीयेगा ,,,फ़िर कभी ये बात आप नही कहोगे*

----------


## adityaa

> लेकिन आजकल तो पढे लिखे घर पर बैठे रहते है !!!


भाई हम अनपढ़ है इसी लिए मम्मी सुबह टिफिन देकर घर से बहार निकल देती है और कहती है शाम तक दिखना मत

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *यकिन तो जब करुगा ना की जब मे खुद आपको रातो को देखुगा*


फिर आज रात मे आकर देख लेना !!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा ......................इस बार तो सच मे उन महाशय की तो आईडी ही पहली बार देखि


*देखा क्या आज ही देखा हे पर वो भी नियामक के रुप मे*

----------


## The Master

> *अब तो वो पुरा पेज पडेगी फ़िर हमरी क्लास लेगी ,,,कोई तो रोक लो*




अरे बोल देना ..................... आप नहीं डरते कर के ................. सिम्पल ...............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> भाई हम अनपढ़ है इसी लिए मम्मी सुबह टिफिन देकर घर से बहार निकल देती है और कहती है शाम तक दिखना मत


चलो शाम को तो बुला लेती है !!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> बोला ना हर दोस्त कमीना होता है .....................


*कमिना तो होता हे पर कमिनो मे से भी एक चुना हुआ कमिना बहुत अच्छा दोस्त होता हे*

----------


## Salonee

> अरे वाह हमने पहले ही कहा था की वो कुछ दिनों मे वापसी आ जाएँगे !!!
> 
> अब वापस आ गए तो फिर से शक !!!!
> 
> कुछ दिनों मे नहीं तो कुछ महीनों मे तो वापस आ ही गए !!!


शक का कारण भी बस यही हे :301:

----------


## adityaa

इस साल में एक नया सिखा हूँ अब हमारे हाथ कोई भी नहीं बाँध सकता :144:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> फिर आज रात मे आकर देख लेना !!!


*रातो को जागना 7-4-13 से ही बन्द कर दिया*

----------


## The Master

> *जी आपको जो अच्छा लगे ले लो ओर हा वो सलोनी भी आई हुई हे ना उसके लिये*





भुखख्ड नंबर एक के होते हुए किसी को कुछ ना मिलने वाला अब ....................

----------


## adityaa

> चलो शाम को तो बुला लेती है !!!!


बुला नहीं लेती हम खाना खाने चले जाते है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे बोल देना ..................... आप नहीं डरते कर के ................. सिम्पल ...............


*बोला था ना तभी तो हमरी हिम क्रिम फ़ेक दी उसने हमरे मुह पर*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> भुखख्ड नंबर एक के होते हुए किसी को कुछ ना मिलने वाला अब ....................


*फ़िर से मेरे को मरवाओगे आप टोटल कितने मेम्बर हे यहा *

----------


## The Master

> *अब वो तो आप पिलाओगे ना ,,,,,,मेरे पास जितने बचे थे उतने की मे* *प्यारी सलोनी** के लिये आईस क्रिम ले आया अब कुछ नही बचा*




ये हम का देख रहे है ....................

----------


## Salonee

> *कमिना तो होता हे पर कमिनो मे से भी एक चुना हुआ कमिना बहुत अच्छा दोस्त होता हे*


और ये खिताब तो ज़रूर किसी जाइपुरिए के पास ही होगा , हे ना ?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> शक का कारण भी बस यही हे :301:


हा हा हा !!!!

करते रहो जी शक अपने को क्या !!!

खुद ही अपने दिमाग को और कम कर रही हो !!!! :144:

----------


## Salonee

> *रातो को जागना 7-4-13 से ही बन्द कर दिया*


.......................................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ये बोले तो कौन मामू ?


*ये बोले तो अपने भाई के लिये बोला था*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *रातो को जागना 7-4-13 से ही बन्द कर दिया*


अरे लेकिन !!!!

छोड़ो जी हमें इस बारे मे एक्सपीरियंस नहीं है !!!

और अपने अरमानो को भी नहीं जगाना चाहते हम !!!

----------


## The Master

> *अच्छा हे बुरी आदत से अच्छी आदत ज्यादा अच्छी हे ,,,,,खर्चा भी कम ओर मजा भी दुगना*


सत्या वचन कहे है आपने ................ तो आप भी यही आदत दाल लो अब ..............

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ये हम का देख रहे है ....................


*मस्का ,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## adityaa

मैं खाना खाकर आता हूँ

----------


## Salonee

> भुखख्ड नंबर एक के होते हुए किसी को कुछ ना मिलने वाला अब ....................


मुझे आपसे यही उम्मीद थी की आप किसी को नहीं दोगे आइसक्रीम :447:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> और ये खिताब तो ज़रूर किसी जाइपुरिए के पास ही होगा , हे ना ?


*हा दो जपुरिये हे मन्नु ओर बेडु ,,,,तिसरा सज्जु ,,,ओर भी बहुत कमिने दोस्त हे पर उस सभी को मे जी लगा कर बात करता हु इन तिनो को तो मे केसे भी बुला लेता हु*

----------


## The Master

> जिसको जिसको मुझपर शक है !!!!
> 
> वो कल रात की बातें पढ़ लो !!!! :1057:




और बाकी के सवेरे की पढ़ लो ................  ...........

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> .......................................


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Salonee

> *फ़िर से मेरे को मरवाओगे आप टोटल कितने मेम्बर हे यहा *


डोंत वारी .................मुझे पता हे मास्टर जी आगरा निवासी हें

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> और बाकी के सवेरे की पढ़ लो ................  ...........


पढ़ ली जी !!!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे लेकिन !!!!
> 
> छोड़ो जी हमें इस बारे मे एक्सपीरियंस नहीं है !!!
> 
> और अपने अरमानो को भी नहीं जगाना चाहते हम !!!


*बात जहा हे वही रहने दो उठी तो बहुत कुछ उठ जायेगा*

----------


## The Master

> *हिम क्रिम नही खानी तो कोई बात नही आप क्या खायेगी वो ही बता दो ले आयेगे
> जी शुक्रिया बोला भाला समझने के लिये*


अरे पलटी मार अभी तो पैसे खत्म हो गए थे ना ..................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> सत्या वचन कहे है आपने ................ तो आप भी यही आदत दाल लो अब ..............


*जी आदत तो आपके जेसी ही हे कभी कबार ले लेते हे पर इस होली को भी नही ली ,,,लास्ट सक्रात पर ली थी 
उससे पहले का आईडीया नही हे*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *बात जहा हे वही रहने दो उठी तो बहुत कुछ उठ जायेगा*


उठने दो कुछ भी हम नहीं डरते !!!

बस ये अरमान साले कुछ होते ही ऐसे है !!!

की उठ जाए तो बैठाने बहुत मुश्किल हो जाते है !!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे पलटी मार अभी तो पैसे खत्म हो गए थे ना ..................


*वो अभी पडोसी से उधार लिये हे ,,,वो ही विडियो एडीटिन्ग वाला*

----------


## The Master

> *पहला ,,,,,दुसरा ,,,,,,तिसरे को तो भुल ही गये नासपिटो*




हा हा ............... अब अगली बार याद रखेंगे .....................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> उठने दो कुछ भी हम नहीं डरते !!!
> 
> बस ये अरमान साले कुछ होते ही ऐसे है !!!
> 
> की उठ जाए तो बैठाने बहुत मुश्किल हो जाते है !!!!


*अरे रहने दो अभी इस सुत्र की वाट लग जायेगी पता नही कितने पन्ने भर जागेगे पर सोल्युशन कुछ नही निकलेगा*

----------


## Salonee

> *वो अभी पडोसी से उधार लिये हे ,,,वो ही विडियो एडीटिन्ग वाला*


अरे बेकार ही खर्चा किया ...........मुझे एक कप मेरे वाली चाय पीला देते तो भी चलता :273:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *अरे रहने दो अभी इस सुत्र की वाट लग जायेगी पता नही कितने पन्ने भर जागेगे पर सोल्युशन कुछ नही निकलेगा*


भरने दो जी हम तो भड़ास निकाल रहे है !!!!

और ये सूत्र है भी तो भड़ास निकालने के लिए ही !!!

----------


## The Master

> *ये नये नये लोग कोन हे ,,,,,यहा कब से बेठे हे कोई देखता ही नही इधर तो*




इस प्रकार की चर्चा फोरम पर प्रतिबंधित है आपको भी कर दिया जाएगा तत्काल रूप से .......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> डोंत वारी .................मुझे पता हे मास्टर जी आगरा निवासी हें


*
जितने भी हे सभी एक एक पिस ले लेना उधारी का माल जरा आराम से लेना*

----------


## Salonee

सब के सब चले गए :1064:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

खुद का देना नहीं और दूसरों का छोड़ना नहीं !!!! :420:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे बेकार ही खर्चा किया ...........मुझे एक कप मेरे वाली चाय पीला देते तो भी चलता :273:


*ये सिर्फ़ आपके लिये लेबल भी लगा हुआ हे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> इस प्रकार की चर्चा फोरम पर प्रतिबंधित है आपको भी कर दिया जाएगा तत्काल रूप से .......................


*क्या कर दिया जायेगा ,,,,,,,,,,,??????/*

----------


## Salonee

> *
> जितने भी हे सभी एक एक पिस ले लेना उधारी का माल जरा आराम से लेना*


इसमे से मास्टर जी एक भी छोड़ दे तो गनीमत हे :central 141:

----------


## The Master

> *बोला था ना तभी तो हमरी हिम क्रिम फ़ेक दी उसने हमरे मुह पर*




कुछ तो ठंडक मिली होगी आपको ..................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> भरने दो जी हम तो भड़ास निकाल रहे है !!!!
> 
> और ये सूत्र है भी तो भड़ास निकालने के लिए ही !!!


*अरे पर हमे उस बात पर अब कोई भडास नही निकालनी ,,,बस अब तो उस दिन का इन्तजार हे जब दोनो फ़िर से एक अच्छे दोस्त बनेगे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> इसमे से मास्टर जी एक भी छोड़ दे तो गनीमत हे :central 141:


*मेने पहले ही बोला हे की हे कर्जा कर के लाई हुई हे आराम से खाना*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> कुछ तो ठंडक मिली होगी आपको ..................


*ठन्डक तो बहुत मिली थी पर सामने वो बहुत गुस्से मे दिख रही थी*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *अरे पर हमे उस बात पर अब कोई भडास नही निकालनी ,,,बस अब तो उस दिन का इन्तजार हे जब दोनो फ़िर से एक अच्छे दोस्त बनेगे*



कोई नहीं जी सब सही हो जाएगा समय के साथ !!!!

----------


## The Master

> *फ़िर से मेरे को मरवाओगे आप टोटल कितने मेम्बर हे यहा *




अरे चाहे कितना भी लाओ ये सब हजम कर देगी ...............

----------


## The Master

> *मस्का ,,,,,,,,,,,,,*




टाइम काहे बर्बाद कर रहे हो ................ ये वो भी खा जाएगी .............

----------


## Salonee

> *मेने पहले ही बोला हे की हे कर्जा कर के लाई हुई हे आराम से खाना*


पर लाये भी तो मास्टर जी के सामने 




> *ठन्डक तो बहुत मिली थी पर सामने वो बहुत गुस्से मे दिख रही थी*


अब मुझे ठंडक मिली 




> अरे चाहे कितना भी लाओ ये सब हजम कर देगी ...............


सारे गुलाब जामुन चट्ट करके मुझ पे इल्ज़ाम लगाते लज्जा नहीं आती

----------


## The Master

> मैं खाना खाकर आता हूँ




आज के है टिफिन मे ..............

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> कोई नहीं जी सब सही हो जाएगा समय के साथ !!!!


*उसी समय का तो इन्तजार हे नही तो कब का रिजाईन ले चुके होते यहा से *

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे चाहे कितना भी लाओ ये सब हजम कर देगी ...............


*कोई बात नही दोस्ती मे थोडा बहुत उधार खाता चलता रहता हे*

----------


## The Master

> मुझे आपसे यही उम्मीद थी की आप किसी को नहीं दोगे आइसक्रीम :447:



हम्म ....................... हम डाएटीङ्ग पर है ..............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> पर लाये भी तो मास्टर जी के सामने 
> 
> अब मुझे ठंडक मिली 
> 
> सारे गुलाब जामुन चट्ट करके मुझ पे इल्ज़ाम लगाते लज्जा नहीं आती


सारे के सारे मुझे तो अभी वही रखे दिख रहे है एक भी न कम हुआ उसमे से तो !!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> टाइम काहे बर्बाद कर रहे हो ................ ये वो भी खा जाएगी .............


*
कोई नही ,,,,,,,,,,,,,खाने के बाद टेस्ट के बारे मे पुछ लेगे*

----------


## The Master

> डोंत वारी .................मुझे पता हे मास्टर जी आगरा निवासी हें




अरे पंकज के सामने मत बोलो ..................... पंकज जी हम वही के है जो आपको बताया है ...................

----------


## Salonee

> *उसी समय का तो इन्तजार हे नही तो कब का रिजाईन ले चुके होते यहा से *


सही कह रहे हें

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हम्म ....................... हम डाएटीङ्ग पर है ..............


हा हा हा !!!!!!!

हमने कहा था न एक बार फिर से आप रजत सदस्य बनोगे !!!!

ये बधाईया बेकार ही है !!! अब तो आपको बहुत समय लग जाएगा !!! रजत सदस्य बनने मे !!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> पर लाये भी तो मास्टर जी के सामने 
> 
> अब मुझे ठंडक मिली 
> 
> सारे गुलाब जामुन चट्ट करके मुझ पे इल्ज़ाम लगाते लज्जा नहीं आती


*वो तो किसी बडे आदमी को देना पडता हे ना की कही कोई बेईमानी ना हो इसलिये मास्तर जी को दिये थे*

----------


## Salonee

> हम्म ....................... हम डाएटीङ्ग पर है ..............


नौ सो चूहे खाके बिल्ली हज को चली .........................वेसे ही पूरी आइसक्रीम और gj चट्ट कर के अब डाइटिंग याद आई ?

----------


## The Master

> पढ़ ली जी !!!!!




बहोत ही बढ़िया ....................... आप को मजबूरन आना पड़ा ना एक साल 11 दिन बाद ......................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अरे पंकज के सामने मत बोलो ..................... पंकज जी हम वही के है जो आपको बताया है ...................


हाँ वो भी रास्ते मे ही पढ़ता है और वैसे भी आपने कुछ दिन पहले ही शिफ्टिंग की थी  !!!

----------


## The Master

> *जी आदत तो आपके जेसी ही हे कभी कबार ले लेते हे पर इस होली को भी नही ली ,,,लास्ट सक्रात पर ली थी 
> उससे पहले का आईडीया नही हे*





फिरसे मस्का ........................ हा हा हा .................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा !!!!!!!
> 
> हमने कहा था न एक बार फिर से आप रजत सदस्य बनोगे !!!!
> 
> ये बधाईया बेकार ही है !!! अब तो आपको बहुत समय लग जाएगा !!! रजत सदस्य बनने मे !!!


*ओर मे भी रजत बन कर दुबारा बनने की कतार मे हु ओर नियामको की क्रपा हुई तो तिबारा भी बन जाउगा*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बहोत ही बढ़िया ....................... आप को मजबूरन आना पड़ा ना एक साल 11 दिन बाद ......................


क्यों एक दिन बढ़ा रहे हो !!! 1 साल 10 दिन बाद !!!!

अब इससे गायब हो जाऊंगा !!! :701:

----------


## Salonee

> *वो तो किसी बडे आदमी को देना पडता हे ना की कही कोई बेईमानी ना हो इसलिये मास्तर जी को दिये थे*


आप भी ना कब बड़े और समझदार बनोगे .................चोर के हाथ मे चावि थमा दिये :93:

----------


## The Master

> *वो अभी पडोसी से उधार लिये हे ,,,वो ही विडियो एडीटिन्ग वाला*




हमरे लिए ना लेते क्यूँ ........ टेल टेल ...............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *ओर मे भी रजत बन कर दुबारा बनने की कतार मे हु ओर नियामको की क्रपा हुई तो तिबारा भी बन जाउगा*


अरे ये तो बिचारे तीन बार बन भी चुके !!!!

बार बार फिर से हमारी केटेगरी मे आ जाते है !!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> बहोत ही बढ़िया ....................... आप को मजबूरन आना पड़ा ना एक साल 11 दिन बाद ......................


*कहा की बात कर रहे हे आप ???????????*

----------


## Salonee

> *ओर मे भी रजत बन कर दुबारा बनने की कतार मे हु ओर नियामको की क्रपा हुई तो तिबारा भी बन जाउगा*


हा हा हा .....................मेरी भी 5-7 पोस्ट कम हुई हें अभी दो दिन पहले पता नहीं क्यूँ ?

----------


## The Master

> *अरे रहने दो अभी इस सुत्र की वाट लग जायेगी पता नही कितने पन्ने भर जागेगे पर सोल्युशन कुछ नही निकलेगा*




अरे इनके जो अरमान है वो छपरे पर चढ़ेंगे तभी पूरे होंगे ................ वरना तो ना होंगे ....................

----------


## adityaa

चलो भोजन हो चूका है .........

----------


## Salonee

> अरे ये तो बिचारे तीन बार बन भी चुके !!!!
> 
> बार बार फिर से हमारी केटेगरी मे आ जाते है !!!


सब कर्मो का फल हे :447:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> आप भी ना कब बड़े और समझदार बनोगे .................चोर के हाथ मे चावि थमा दिये :93:


*पता नही कब ,,,,,,,,,,अपना तो दिल ही कुछ एसा ही हे*

----------


## The Master

> अरे बेकार ही खर्चा किया ...........मुझे एक कप मेरे वाली चाय पीला देते तो भी चलता :273:





साथ मे पार्ले भी मांग लो शर्माओ नहीं ........................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हा हा हा .....................मेरी भी 5-7 पोस्ट कम हुई हें अभी दो दिन पहले पता नहीं क्यूँ ?


हा हा हा !!!! अपनी 5 - 7 पोस्ट को रो रही हो उनकी तो 2500 पोस्ट कम हो गयी !!!

----------


## adityaa

> आज के है टिफिन मे ..............


आलू की सब्जी, रोटी और आचार

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हमरे लिए ना लेते क्यूँ ........ टेल टेल ...............


*आपके लिये भी ले लेगे पहले अभी का लिया हुआ उधार चुकाने तो दो*

----------


## The Master

> *
> जितने भी हे सभी एक एक पिस ले लेना उधारी का माल जरा आराम से लेना*





बस इतने ही ............. इससे हमारा  क्या होगा ......................................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अरे इनके जो अरमान है वो छपरे पर चढ़ेंगे तभी पूरे होंगे ................ वरना तो ना होंगे ....................


हम नाही चड़ेंगे छपरे पर !!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> चलो भोजन हो चूका है .........


तो आ जाओ फिर !!!

----------


## Salonee

> *पता नही कब ,,,,,,,,,,अपना तो दिल ही कुछ एसा ही हे*


मतलब आपके दिल की वाट बहुत जल्द लग जाएगी ...........फिर रोना मत 




> साथ मे पार्ले भी मांग लो शर्माओ नहीं ........................


वो वो उन्होने चुपके से दिये आज मुझे नहीं तो एक पार्ले जी का लुटेरा जो अभी यहाँ हे सब साफ कर देता

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा .....................मेरी भी 5-7 पोस्ट कम हुई हें अभी दो दिन पहले पता नहीं क्यूँ ?


*मुझे तो पता ही ,,,आजकल पोस्टो पर घ्यान ही नही देते*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> सब कर्मो का फल हे :447:


बातों मे भी खाना सूझता है आपको !!! :420:

----------


## Salonee

> हा हा हा !!!! अपनी 5 - 7 पोस्ट को रो रही हो उनकी तो 2500 पोस्ट कम हो गयी !!!


क्यूँ की मै उनके जैसे बकवास नहीं करती

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> बस इतने ही ............. इससे हमारा  क्या होगा ......................................


*इसमे से भी एक ही लेना ,,,,सभी के हिस्से आने चाहीये तभी तो आपको सम्भलाया हे*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मतलब आपके दिल की वाट बहुत जल्द लग जाएगी ...........फिर रोना मत 
> 
> वो वो उन्होने चुपके से दिये आज मुझे नहीं तो एक पार्ले जी का लुटेरा जो अभी यहाँ हे सब साफ कर देता


हम तो अब पार्ले जी ऑरेंज खाने लगे है !!!

----------


## The Master

> *क्या कर दिया जायेगा ,,,,,,,,,,,??????/*




प्रतिबंधित .................. बैन ...................

----------


## adityaa

> साथ मे पार्ले भी मांग लो शर्माओ नहीं ........................


चाय के साथ में पार्ले अब तो लगता नहीं हमें :456:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> मतलब आपके दिल की वाट बहुत जल्द लग जाएगी ...........फिर रोना मत


*रोना केसा ,,,,,,,,,ओर अपनी वाट नही ल्गेगी*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> क्यूँ की मै उनके जैसे बकवास नहीं करती


अच्छा जी बकवास मिटाई जाती तो तो पता नहीं मंच के कितने सूत्र गायब हो जाते !!!

----------


## Salonee

चलिये दोस्तो अब मम्मा का प्रवचन शुरू हो चुका हे ...................जल्दी ही जाना पड़ेगा नहीं तो कीर्तन शुरू हो जाएगा ................बाद मे मिलती हूँ

----------


## The Master

> *अरे पर हमे उस बात पर अब कोई भडास नही निकालनी ,,,बस अब तो उस दिन का इन्तजार हे जब दोनो फ़िर से एक अच्छे दोस्त बनेगे*




कौन दोनों ................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> प्रतिबंधित .................. बैन ...................


*अरे वही तो कोई नही करता ,,,,,,,,,,,,बेन*

----------


## adityaa

> तो आ जाओ फिर !!!


आ तो गया हूँ पंकज भाई

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> कौन दोनों ................


*रहने दो ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## The Master

> *ठन्डक तो बहुत मिली थी पर सामने वो बहुत गुस्से मे दिख रही थी*




इसका मतलब आइसक्रीम की जगह आप पिघल गए यही ना ................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आलू की सब्जी, रोटी और आचार


हम तो पोदीने की चटनी रोटी और करेला लाये है !!!

किसी को खाना है तो आ जाओ !!! साथ मे दही भी मिल जाएगी !!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> चलिये दोस्तो अब मम्मा का प्रवचन शुरू हो चुका हे ...................जल्दी ही जाना पड़ेगा नहीं तो कीर्तन शुरू हो जाएगा ................बाद मे मिलती हूँ


*भजन किर्तन सुन कर आ जाना*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> इसका मतलब आइसक्रीम की जगह आप पिघल गए यही ना ................


*हा हा कुछ एसा ही हुआ था*

----------


## adityaa

> हम तो पोदीने की चटनी रोटी और करेला लाये है !!!
> 
> किसी को खाना है तो आ जाओ !!! साथ मे दही भी मिल जाएगी !!!


अब हो गया बाद में बताने से क्या फायदा

----------


## The Master

> पर लाये भी तो मास्टर जी के सामने 
> 
> अब मुझे ठंडक मिली 
> 
> सारे गुलाब जामुन चट्ट करके मुझ पे इल्ज़ाम लगाते लज्जा नहीं आती




आती है ना पर क्या करे ................. पसंद का मामला है ना ...............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> चलिये दोस्तो अब मम्मा का प्रवचन शुरू हो चुका हे ...................जल्दी ही जाना पड़ेगा नहीं तो कीर्तन शुरू हो जाएगा ................बाद मे मिलती हूँ


कभी कभी कीर्तन मे भी ध्यान लगाना चाहिए !!!!

सारे दिन चुगली से कान और मुह खराब हो सकता है !!!:392:

----------


## adityaa

मेरी मम्मी मुझे कभी भजन कीर्तन नहीं सुनती :144:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आ तो गया हूँ पंकज भाई


कहाँ थे भाई इतने दिन ???

----------


## The Master

> *कोई बात नही दोस्ती मे थोडा बहुत उधार खाता चलता रहता हे*




इनके कारण खाता कभी बंद ना होगा .........................

----------


## adityaa

> कहाँ थे भाई इतने दिन ???


गायब मोड़ पर था भाई

----------


## Salonee

वेसे ये पति पत्नी का मिलना हुआ या नहीं कल शाम के बाद ..........................बेचारे कब के बिछड़े हुए अभी तक ना मिले

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अब हो गया बाद में बताने से क्या फायदा


हम तो 2 बजे खाते है न जी !!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> गायब मोड़ पर था भाई


ये मोड वोड पर मत रहा करो भाई रोनक चली जाती है !!!

----------


## The Master

> हा हा हा !!!!!!!
> 
> हमने कहा था न एक बार फिर से आप रजत सदस्य बनोगे !!!!
> 
> ये बधाईया बेकार ही है !!! अब तो आपको बहुत समय लग जाएगा !!! रजत सदस्य बनने मे !!!




हा हा हा ................. आपकी बात सच हो गई .....................एक बार और बधाई देनी पड़ेगी ................. पता नहीं अब बनते भी है या उसके पहले ही निकल लेते है ................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> इनके कारण खाता कभी बंद ना होगा .........................


*कोई नही आपके लिये भी जल्दी ही उधार ले लेगे ,,,ओर वेसे भी उधार खाता कभी बन्द नही होना चाहीये*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> वेसे ये पति पत्नी का मिलना हुआ या नहीं कल शाम के बाद ..........................बेचारे कब के बिछड़े हुए अभी तक ना मिले


*अब ये जाते जाते किसके बारे मे बोल गई कुछ समझ नही आया*

----------


## adityaa

> हम तो 2 बजे खाते है न जी !!!


यार गर्मी में जल्दी ही खा लेता हूँ दोपहरमें खाना जाता नहीं

----------


## The Master

> *वो तो किसी बडे आदमी को देना पडता हे ना की कही कोई बेईमानी ना हो इसलिये मास्तर जी को दिये थे*




ओए ................ ये बड़ा किसको बोला ...................... :1066:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

हा हा हा !!! एक पोस्ट पर ही डिसलाइक किया केवल !!!

बहुत सारी पोस्ट है अभी !!!

----------


## adityaa

> ये मोड वोड पर मत रहा करो भाई रोनक चली जाती है !!!


यार अब दोस्त जहाँ मिल जाए वहीँ रौनक होती है नहीं तो सब बेकार

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा ................. आपकी बात सच हो गई .....................एक बार और बधाई देनी पड़ेगी ................. पता नहीं अब बनते भी है या उसके पहले ही निकल लेते है ................


*
कोई कुछ नही कह सकता इस मामले मे क्या पता किस गली मे शाम हो जाए*

----------


## The Master

> नौ सो चूहे खाके बिल्ली हज को चली .........................वेसे ही पूरी आइसक्रीम और gj चट्ट कर के अब डाइटिंग याद आई ?



फिर भी ये सबके सामने बोलना जरूरी है क्या ...................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हा हा हा ................. आपकी बात सच हो गई .....................एक बार और बधाई देनी पड़ेगी ................. पता नहीं अब बनते भी है या उसके पहले ही निकल लेते है ................


कहाँ निकलोगे जी हमें भी बता दो !!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ओए ................ ये बड़ा किसको बोला ...................... :1066:


*अरे बडा मतलब समझदार ,,,,,,,*

----------


## The Master

> हाँ वो भी रास्ते मे ही पढ़ता है और वैसे भी आपने कुछ दिन पहले ही शिफ्टिंग की थी  !!!




चलो हमे लगा की समझो गे नहीं ...................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*ओके दोस्तो अब हम भी कुछ काम कर लेते हे बाद मे मिलेगे*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> यार अब दोस्त जहाँ मिल जाए वहीँ रौनक होती है नहीं तो सब बेकार


तो क्या हम नहीं थे यहाँ !!!!

----------


## adityaa

> *अरे बडा मतलब समझदार ,,,,,,,*


उम्रदराज बोलना चाहते हो क्या भाई :701:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> चलो हमे लगा की समझो गे नहीं ...................


*हा आपके कोड वर्ड मे कही बात बहुत कम लोग समझते हे*

----------


## The Master

> क्यों एक दिन बढ़ा रहे हो !!! 1 साल 10 दिन बाद !!!!
> 
> अब इससे गायब हो जाऊंगा !!! :701:




अरे होकर तो दिखाओ अबकी .............

----------


## adityaa

> तो क्या हम नहीं थे यहाँ !!!!


दीखते नहीं हो :(

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> उम्रदराज बोलना चाहते हो क्या भाई :701:


*अरे क्यो मरवाने जेसी बात बोल रहे हो*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> चलो हमे लगा की समझो गे नहीं ...................


मैं सब समझ रहा हूँ !!!!

----------


## adityaa

> अरे होकर तो दिखाओ अबकी .............


मैं होकर दिखाऊ :447:

----------


## adityaa

> *अरे क्यो मरवाने जेसी बात बोल रहे हो*


भाई जुबान पर आ आ कर पीछे जा रही थी तुम्हारे बात तो लगा हम ही बोल दे :838:

----------


## The Master

> *कहा की बात कर रहे हे आप ???????????*



ये लो आपको कुछ भी पता नहीं ..............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अरे होकर तो दिखाओ अबकी .............


अरे ये का बात हुई !!!

----------


## The Master

> आलू की सब्जी, रोटी और आचार




अच्छा है पहले कर आए वरना यही चट हो जाता .............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> दीखते नहीं हो :(


अरे सारे दिन तो फोरम पर रहता हूँ !!!!

वलकी अब तो किसी और आईडी से भी नहीं आता !!!

----------


## The Master

> मैं सब समझ रहा हूँ !!!!




तो अपने दोस्त के साथ काहे नहीं हो .............

----------


## The Master

> *आपके लिये भी ले लेगे पहले अभी का लिया हुआ उधार चुकाने तो दो*



हमरे लिए लिए होते तो कुछ वापिस तो मिलता यहा कुछ नाही मिलेगा ................

----------


## adityaa

> अच्छा है पहले कर आए वरना यही चट हो जाता .............


दोस्त आ गया था उसके साथ कर लिया

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> तो अपने दोस्त के साथ काहे नहीं हो .............


अरे देखो हमने पहले भी कहाँ है !!!!

----------


## The Master

> हम नाही चड़ेंगे छपरे पर !!!



चढ़ जाओ ................ वरना हम नहीं आएंगे अगले साल .........................

----------


## adityaa

> अरे सारे दिन तो फोरम पर रहता हूँ !!!!
> 
> वलकी अब तो किसी और आईडी से भी नहीं आता !!!


यानी अब मान रहे हो की पहले यूज़ करते थे

----------


## The Master

> मतलब आपके दिल की वाट बहुत जल्द लग जाएगी ...........फिर रोना मत 
> 
> वो वो उन्होने चुपके से दिये आज मुझे नहीं तो एक पार्ले जी का लुटेरा जो अभी यहाँ हे सब साफ कर देता




पंकज जी आपको बदनाम किया जा रहा है................... जवाब दो .............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> चढ़ जाओ ................ वरना हम नहीं आएंगे अगले साल .........................


वो तो हम देख लेंगे कैसे नहीं आओगे !!!!

----------


## The Master

> क्यूँ की मै उनके जैसे बकवास नहीं करती



ओए ................. देख लूँगा बाद मे ..............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> यानी अब मान रहे हो की पहले यूज़ करते थे


तो हम तो साफ साफ कहते है जी यूज करते थे !!!!

हमारी तो कई आईडी थी !!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> पंकज जी आपको बदनाम किया जा रहा है................... जवाब दो .............


अजी जवाब दे दिया था !!! 

आजकल डिसलाइक मिलने लगे है !!!!

----------


## The Master

> हम तो अब पार्ले जी ऑरेंज खाने लगे है !!!



ऐसी अंट शंट चिजे खाते हो इसलिए ..................छपरे पर चढ़ना पड़ता है .................

----------


## The Master

> चाय के साथ में पार्ले अब तो लगता नहीं हमें :456:




अब चाय के साथ तो बिस्कुट खाते हो ना ............... की कुछ और ...................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ऐसी अंट शंट चिजे खाते हो इसलिए ..................छपरे पर चढ़ना पड़ता है .................


अरे अंट शंट कहा है जी !!!!

पार्ले जी के है क्रीम वाले !!!!

----------


## mantu007

> अब चाय के साथ तो बिस्कुट खाते हो ना ............... की कुछ और ...................


चाय के साथ समोसे ..................

----------


## The Master

> चलिये दोस्तो अब मम्मा का प्रवचन शुरू हो चुका हे ...................जल्दी ही जाना पड़ेगा नहीं तो कीर्तन शुरू हो जाएगा ................बाद मे मिलती हूँ



चलो जान छूटी...............

----------


## mantu007

> अरे अंट शंट कहा है जी !!!!
> 
> पार्ले जी के है क्रीम वाले !!!!


वो तो मेरा पसंदीदा बिस्कुट है ..........

----------


## mantu007

> चलो जान छूटी...............


अरे कहाँ भगा रहा है .....रहने दे ना .........

----------


## The Master

> *हा हा कुछ एसा ही हुआ था*



बेड जी से बात करो मुझे उनसे बात करनी है ..........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> वो तो मेरा पसंदीदा बिस्कुट है ..........


अरे रहने दो जी फिर शक करेंगे ये !!!

----------


## mantu007

> अरे रहने दो जी फिर शक करेंगे ये !!!


शक करना तो बीवी का जन्मसिद्ध अधिकार है ................

----------


## The Master

> वेसे ये पति पत्नी का मिलना हुआ या नहीं कल शाम के बाद ..........................बेचारे कब के बिछड़े हुए अभी तक ना मिले



नजर ना लगाओ ............

----------


## mantu007

> बेड जी से बात करो मुझे उनसे बात करनी है ..........


ये छोटकू किधर है रे .....................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> शक करना तो बीवी का जन्मसिद्ध अधिकार है ................


हा हा हा !!!!

एक नहीं कई करते है जी !!!!

----------


## mantu007

> नजर ना लगाओ ............


क्या बात है जान ...बहुत शर्मा रही हो ????????

----------


## Black Pearl

नमस्कार, भड़ास वालों

----------


## The Master

> *अब ये जाते जाते किसके बारे मे बोल गई कुछ समझ नही आया*




अच्छा हुआ के नहीं समझे ................

----------


## mantu007

> हा हा हा !!!!
> 
> एक नहीं कई करते है जी !!!!


लेकिन यही मेरी इकलौती मुँहबोली बीवी है ...............

----------


## Black Pearl

मास्टर जी, आपके दर्शन हुए और हम धन्य हुए। मंतू जी को भी नमस्कार

----------


## The Master

> ये छोटकू किधर है रे .....................



यही है बस बहोत कम आता है नाराज है हम से ..............

----------


## mantu007

> नमस्कार, भड़ास वालों


नमस्कार समुद्री जहाज जी ..............

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर जी, आपके दर्शन हुए और हम धन्य हुए। मंतू जी को भी नमस्कार



दर्शन तो आपने दिए हमको ........ धन्य तो हम हो गए ................

----------


## mantu007

> मास्टर जी, आपके दर्शन हुए और हम धन्य हुए। मंतू जी को भी नमस्कार


और बाल बच्चा कैसा है दोस्त ????????????

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> लेकिन यही मेरी इकलौती मुँहबोली बीवी है ...............


हाँ जी ये तो सबको पता है !!!!

----------


## The Master

> क्या बात है जान ...बहुत शर्मा रही हो ????????



तेरी तरह निर्लज्ज ना है .............

----------


## mantu007

> यही है बस बहोत कम आता है नाराज है हम से ..............


मेरा छोटा भाई है ...नहीं मानता है तो देना कान के निचे एक ................

----------


## Black Pearl

हा हा,  थैंक्स वाले बटन तो बड़े काम के हैं, दबाने मे मजा आ रहा है।

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ जी ये तो सबको पता है !!!!


तो शादी करवाओ ना ................

----------


## The Master

> चाय के साथ समोसे ..................




लिट्टी चोखा कब खिलाएगा ...............

----------


## The Master

> मेरा छोटा भाई है ...नहीं मानता है तो देना कान के निचे एक ................




अरे उसके लिए मिलना भी तो चाहिए ना .............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> तो शादी करवाओ ना ................


हम तो कबसे कह रहे है उन्हे !!!!

मान ही नहीं रहे !!! कह रहे है आप बिना बताए चले गए इसलिए अब शादी नहीं करूंगा !!!!

----------


## mantu007

> तेरी तरह निर्लज्ज ना है .............


रात को तो तुम भी थोड़े ही शरमाती हो ...........

----------


## Black Pearl

> और बाल बच्चा कैसा है दोस्त ????????????


बच्चा नहीं है, ओर बाल में शैंपू किया है, एकदम झक्कास है। 




> हाँ जी ये तो सबको पता है !!!!


अपनापन प्यार जी नमस्कार। किसकी बीबी किस से नाराज ह?

----------


## The Master

> हा हा,  थैंक्स वाले बटन तो बड़े काम के हैं, दबाने मे मजा आ रहा है।




बहोत अच्छे ........... दबाते रहो ................

----------


## mantu007

> हा हा,  थैंक्स वाले बटन तो बड़े काम के हैं, दबाने मे मजा आ रहा है।


दबाने में तो सही में मजा आता है ............

----------


## The Master

> रात को तो तुम भी थोड़े ही शरमाती हो ...........



ओए हिमालय वासी चुप कर ............. अब येपारिवारिक फोरम है ................

----------


## mantu007

> लिट्टी चोखा कब खिलाएगा ...............


आजकल खेत में केला भी ज्यादा हुआ है .................

----------


## Black Pearl

एहम एहम, क्या??

----------


## mantu007

> अरे उसके लिए मिलना भी तो चाहिए ना .............


हाँ ये तो सही है .......कभी ना तो कभी मिलेगा ही ............जायेगा कहाँ ??????????

----------


## Black Pearl

> दबाने में तो सही में मजा आता है ............


हाँ मजे ले रहे हो जायदा ही मास्टर जी से

----------


## The Master

> बच्चा नहीं है, ओर बाल में शैंपू किया है, एकदम झक्कास है। 
> 
> 
> 
> अपनापन प्यार जी नमस्कार। किसकी बीबी किस से नाराज ह?




पंकज जी के बीवी ने होनेवाली उनसे शादी करने से माना कर दिया है .............

----------


## mantu007

> हम तो कबसे कह रहे है उन्हे !!!!
> 
> मान ही नहीं रहे !!! कह रहे है आप बिना बताए चले गए इसलिए अब शादी नहीं करूंगा !!!!


तो क्या जिंदगी भर मैं झंडा ही फहराऊंगा ????????????

----------


## mantu007

> बच्चा नहीं है, ओर बाल में शैंपू किया है, एकदम झक्कास है।


कौन सा शैम्पू किये हो की एकदम झक्कास हो गए हो ???????????

----------


## The Master

> आजकल खेत में केला भी ज्यादा हुआ है .................



वो तू ही खा ................

----------


## Black Pearl

> पंकज जी के बीवी ने होनेवाली उनसे शादी करने से माना कर दिया है .............


पंकज जी कौन? जो भी हैं बड़ी समस्या की बात है ये तो। :central 141:

----------


## The Master

> हाँ मजे ले रहे हो जायदा ही मास्टर जी से




आपने कुछ ज्यादा हि बटन दबा दिया ............. गायब हो गया वो .....................

----------


## mantu007

> ओए हिमालय वासी चुप कर ............. अब ये पारिवारिक फोरम है ................


तो क्या परिवार में मियां बीवी साथ में नहीं रहते ???????????????

----------


## Black Pearl

> कौन सा शैम्पू किये हो की एकदम झक्कास हो गए हो ???????????


डेंड्रफ नाशक, "सिर और सैनिक" शैंपू

----------


## The Master

> पंकज जी कौन? जो भी हैं बड़ी समस्या की बात है ये तो। :central 141:





ये अपनापन जी का नाम पंकज है जी ..................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बच्चा नहीं है, ओर बाल में शैंपू किया है, एकदम झक्कास है। 
> 
> 
> 
> अपनापन प्यार जी नमस्कार। किसकी बीबी किस से नाराज ह?


नमस्कार जी !!!! 

अजी मंतू जी की बीवी उनसे नाराज है मुहबोली !!!!

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ मजे ले रहे हो जायदा ही मास्टर जी से


तुमको जलन कहने हो रही है भाई ........मेरा अपना सामान है जब मेरा मन करेगा तब मजा लूंगा  .........

----------


## The Master

> तो क्या परिवार में मियां बीवी साथ में नहीं रहते ???????????????




नहीं रह सकते ..............

----------


## Black Pearl

> आपने कुछ ज्यादा हि बटन दबा दिया ............. गायब हो गया वो .....................


हायें, कहाँ गया भाई? अब नहीं दबाऊंगा

----------


## mantu007

> वो तू ही खा ................


तू नहीं खायेगा क्या ????????????

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> तो क्या जिंदगी भर मैं झंडा ही फहराऊंगा ????????????


हाँ जब तक प्रेक्टिस करते रहो !!!

प्रेक्टिस से कुछ भी खराब नहीं होता जी !!!

----------


## mantu007

> डेंड्रफ नाशक, "सिर और सैनिक" शैंपू


 बिहारी स्टाईल में चाइनीज शैम्पू है क्या ?????

----------


## mantu007

> नहीं रह सकते ..............


तो फिर हमारा वंश आगे कैसे बढ़ेगा ??????????

----------


## The Master

> हायें, कहाँ गया भाई? अब नहीं दबाऊंगा



आउन जाऊन कर रहा है ................ शायद हट जाए ..............

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ जब तक प्रेक्टिस करते रहो !!!
> 
> प्रेक्टिस से कुछ भी खराब नहीं होता जी !!!


ये तो मेरे ऊपर जुल्म है .कुछ तो उपाय करो ..........

----------


## The Master

> तू नहीं खायेगा क्या ????????????




हमे नहीं खाना केला तू ही खा ..............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ये तो मेरे ऊपर जुल्म है .कुछ तो उपाय करो ..........


एक शादी मे जाएँगे वो कुछ महीनों बाद !!!

तभी दबोच लेना उन्हे !!!

----------


## Black Pearl

> ये अपनापन जी का नाम पंकज है जी ..................


ओह बहुत दुख है, की उनकी बीबी " होनेवाली"........... 




> नमस्कार जी !!!! 
> 
> अजी मंतू जी की बीवी उनसे नाराज है मुहबोली !!!!


सबकी बीबियाँ क्यों नाराज हैं आजकल?




> तुमको जलन कहने हो रही है भाई ........मेरा अपना सामान है जब मेरा मन करेगा तब मजा लूंगा  .........


"समान"............. मेस्टर जी ये मेन्तु जी क्या केहती है?

----------


## The Master

> हाँ जब तक प्रेक्टिस करते रहो !!!
> 
> प्रेक्टिस से कुछ भी खराब नहीं होता जी !!!



हा खुद तो खराब हुए .......... अब दूसरों को करो .................

----------


## mantu007

> हमे नहीं खाना केला तू ही खा ..............


खीरा खायेगा क्या ...गर्मी का मौसम भी है .................

----------


## mantu007

> एक शादी मे जाएँगे वो कुछ महीनों बाद !!!
> 
> तभी दबोच लेना उन्हे !!!


नहीं दबोचने का क्या है ...कभी तो उसका भी मन करेगा ही ..........आएगी ही

----------


## The Master

> ओह बहुत दुख है, की उनकी बीबी " होनेवाली"........... 
> 
> 
> 
> सबकी बीबियाँ क्यों नाराज हैं आजकल?
> 
> 
> 
> "समान"............. मेस्टर जी ये मेन्तु जी क्या केहती है?




ये पगला गया है................... आप इसपर ध्यान ना दो ............

----------


## Black Pearl

> आउन जाऊन कर रहा है ................ शायद हट जाए ..............


हटने से पहले  तक खूब  दबा लेता हूँ जम के, बाद मे मौका मिले न मिले। 




> एक शादी मे जाएँगे वो कुछ महीनों बाद !!!
> 
> तभी दबोच लेना उन्हे !!!


"शादी??" "दबोच लेना??" अमां कैसी कैसी बाता करते हो,

----------


## mantu007

> हा खुद तो खराब हुए .......... अब दूसरों को करो .................


तो आ जाओ ना ..........खराब अब नहीं करेंगे ...........

----------


## Black Pearl

> ये पगला गया है................... आप इसपर ध्यान ना दो ............


ओह, लगता है, बीबी के नाराज होने के गम में........

----------


## The Master

> खीरा खायेगा क्या ...गर्मी का मौसम भी है .................




मुझे कुछ नहीं खाना तेरे हाथ से  ................

----------


## The Master

> ओह, लगता है, बीबी के नाराज होने के गम में........




ये हिमालय की  ठंड का असर है ..................

----------


## The Master

> तो आ जाओ ना ..........खराब अब नहीं करेंगे ...........



चल अभी जाना होगा ............... बाद  मे मिलेंगे ................ संदीप जी आपको भी बाद मे मिलता हूँ ............... टेक केयर .............

----------


## mantu007

> ये पगला गया है................... आप इसपर ध्यान ना दो ............


जिन्हें महबूब की सूरत से बेहतर कुछ नहीं दिखता

दीवानों का ये पागलपन, ये फितरत आप क्या जाने

----------


## adityaa

> अब चाय के साथ तो बिस्कुट खाते हो ना ............... की कुछ और ...................


चाय और बांसुरी एक साथ :144:

----------


## Black Pearl

> ये हिमालय की  ठंड का असर है ..................


"हियामलय की ठंड???" ओह समझा, मंतू जी का अवतार भी नागा सन्यासी जैसा लग रहा है, हम्ममम्म

बाबाजी नमस्कार

----------


## mantu007

> मुझे कुछ नहीं खाना तेरे हाथ से  ................


आय हाय ...तेरा यही तो नखरे मुझे पसंद है ........

----------


## Black Pearl

> चाय और बांसुरी एक साथ :144:


बांसुरी भी खा जाते हैं?? अरे वाह 

नमस्कार आदित्य जी

----------


## mantu007

> चल अभी जाना होगा ............... बाद  मे मिलेंगे ................ संदीप जी आपको भी बाद मे मिलता हूँ ............... टेक केयर .............


डार्लिंग कब मिलोगी टाइम तो बताती जाओ ..........

----------


## mantu007

> "हियामलय की ठंड???" ओह समझा, मंतू जी का अवतार भी नागा सन्यासी जैसा लग रहा है, हम्ममम्म
> 
> बाबाजी नमस्कार


सदा ही खड़ा रखो बच्चा ............

----------


## Black Pearl

> चल अभी जाना होगा ............... बाद  मे मिलेंगे ................ संदीप जी आपको भी बाद मे मिलता हूँ ............... टेक केयर .............


ओगी ........ ok

----------


## Black Pearl

> सदा ही खड़ा रखो बच्चा ............


आपका आदेश सर आँखों पर

----------


## The Master

> डार्लिंग कब मिलोगी टाइम तो बताती जाओ ..........



10-12 pm  ...............

----------


## Black Pearl

सारे चले गीये , हम कहा जायी?

----------


## adityaa

मंतु भाई राम राम

----------


## Black Pearl

> 10-12 pm  ...............


रात को, हाय राम ......... 10-12

----------


## adityaa

> बांसुरी भी खा जाते हैं?? अरे वाह 
> 
> नमस्कार आदित्य जी


अरे वो वाली बांसुरी नहीं भाई 

सफ़ेद वाली पान के ठेले पर भी मिलती है वो

----------


## Black Pearl

> मंतु भाई राम राम


"भाई" अरे वो भाई नहीं बाबाजी हैं बाबाजी? प्रभू हियमलय वाले

----------


## adityaa

> 10-12 pm  ...............


२ घंटे में क्या क्या होगा ???

----------


## mantu007

> आपका आदेश सर आँखों पर


कब जरुरत आ जाये .........

----------


## adityaa

> "भाई" अरे वो भाई नहीं बाबाजी हैं बाबाजी? प्रभू हियमलय वाले


भैया अब बाबाजी हो या और कुछ भी हम तो भाई ही कहेंगें मानना हो तो मानो नहीं तो निकलते पदों

----------


## Black Pearl

> अरे वो वाली बांसुरी नहीं भाई 
> 
> सफ़ेद वाली पान के ठेले पर भी मिलती है वो


ओह, समझा, हम्म, चाय बांसुरी।

----------


## mantu007

> मंतु भाई राम राम


श्याम श्याम .............कैसे हो भाई ?????

----------


## Black Pearl

> भैया अब बाबाजी हो या और कुछ भी हम तो भाई ही कहेंगें मानना हो तो मानो नहीं तो निकलते पदों


ठीक ह जी, निकाल पड़ते हैं।

----------


## adityaa

> ओह, समझा, हम्म, चाय बांसुरी।


समझ गए न तो अच्छा है क्यूंकि इससे ज्यादा मैं समझाऊंगा नहीं

----------


## Black Pearl

> श्याम श्याम .............कैसे हो भाई ?????


"भाई"

ओह समझा आप भी हिलामलय गाँव के हो॥

----------


## adityaa

> श्याम श्याम .............कैसे हो भाई ?????


ना ना शाम को किसी और से मिलने जाना है भाई अभी बात करनी हो तो ठीक 



हम तो मस्त है भाई अपनी सुनाओ कहाँ तपश्चरया में लीं थे

----------


## adityaa

> ठीक ह जी, निकाल पड़ते हैं।


बोल नहीं कुछ की उठ के निकल चले

----------


## mantu007

> "भाई"
> 
> ओह समझा आप भी हिलामलय गाँव के हो॥


नहीं नौकरी करता हूँ वहाँ ????????????

----------


## mantu007

> ना ना शाम को किसी और से मिलने जाना है भाई अभी बात करनी हो तो ठीक 
> 
> 
> 
> हम तो मस्त है भाई अपनी सुनाओ कहाँ तपश्चरया में लीं थे


हिमालय में ......................

----------


## Black Pearl

> ना ना शाम को किसी और से मिलने जाना है भाई अभी बात करनी हो तो ठीक 
> 
> 
> 
> हम तो मस्त है भाई अपनी सुनाओ कहाँ तपश्चरया में लीं थे


चिरड़ चिरड़ ऊं फट फट, किरीट किरीट, त्रियम क्रियाम स्वाहा।

----------


## Black Pearl

> बोल नहीं कुछ की उठ के निकल चले


अरे निकले नहीं, निकाले हैं।

----------


## adityaa

> नहीं नौकरी करता हूँ वहाँ ????????????


कौनसी नौकरी पकड़ ली भाई अब ???

----------


## adityaa

> हिमालय में ......................


बैंक में हो क्या ???

----------


## adityaa

> चिरड़ चिरड़ ऊं फट फट, किरीट किरीट, त्रियम क्रियाम स्वाहा।


लगता है रेंटी का भुत घुस गया

----------


## Black Pearl

> नहीं नौकरी करता हूँ वहाँ ????????????


ओह, :112: ......

----------


## adityaa

> अरे निकले नहीं, निकाले हैं।


किसने निकला आपका ????

----------


## mantu007

> चिरड़ चिरड़ ऊं फट फट, किरीट किरीट, त्रियम क्रियाम स्वाहा।


इ का है ......मन्त्र जानते हो की ऐसे ही त्डिंग भडिंग कर रहे हो ????????

----------


## adityaa

> इ का है ......मन्त्र जानते हो की ऐसे ही त्डिंग भडिंग कर रहे हो ????????


बोल ना रेंटी का भुत घुस गया है

----------


## mantu007

> बैंक में हो क्या ???


पंजाब नेशनल बैंक में ........सहायक मैनेजर

----------


## Black Pearl

> कौनसी नौकरी पकड़ ली भाई अब ???


ये बाबाजी हैं, बाबाजी हिलामलय वाले 




> लगता है रेंटी का भुत घुस गया


ओह माफ करें ये कभी कभी कोम्प्यूटर को खोरभि से बोचाने के लिए, मोन्त्र है।

----------


## adityaa

> पंजाब नेशनल बैंक में ........सहायक मैनेजर


आहा अब तो लगता है मुझे फाइनली कोई लोन दे देगा

----------


## mantu007

> बोल ना रेंटी का भुत घुस गया है


इ रेंती कौन है ???????????

----------


## adityaa

> ये बाबाजी हैं, बाबाजी हिलामलय वाले 
> 
> 
> 
> ओह माफ करें ये कभी कभी कोम्प्यूटर को खोरभि से बोचाने के लिए, मोन्त्र है।


भाई अपने देश में बबओंकी कोई कमी नहीं है एक धुन्धो हजार मिल जायेंगे 



इस मन्त्र का उछारण १००१ बार रोज किया करे एंटी वायरस की जरुरत नहीं पड़ेगी

----------


## adityaa

> इ रेंती कौन है ???????????


रहने दो इस फोरम पर मत झगडा शुरू करवाओ अब

----------


## Black Pearl

> किसने निकला आपका ????


हम खुद हि निकाल लिए है। 




> इ का है ......मन्त्र जानते हो की ऐसे ही त्डिंग भडिंग कर रहे हो ????????


अजी बोहट मंत्र सीखे हैं हमने चन्द्रशेखर जी से, सारे आते हैं। 




> पंजाब नेशनल बैंक में ........सहायक मैनेजर


इसलिए वहाँ कुछ काम नि होता ह।

----------


## mantu007

> आहा अब तो लगता है मुझे फाइनली कोई लोन दे देगा


हा हा हा हा ...........

----------


## adityaa

> हा हा हा हा ...........


हा हा से काम नहीं चलेगा लोन दिलवाओ कोई

----------


## mantu007

> हम खुद हि निकाल लिए है। 
> 
> 
> 
> अजी बोहट मंत्र सीखे हैं हमने चन्द्रशेखर जी से, सारे आते हैं। 
> 
> 
> 
> इसलिए वहाँ कुछ काम नि होता ह।


हा हा हा हा  सीखो मन्त्र ............

----------


## Black Pearl

> इ रेंती कौन है ???????????



अरे अपना रेंती। वही भूल गए क्या?




> भाई अपने देश में बबओंकी कोई कमी नहीं है एक धुन्धो हजार मिल जायेंगे 
> 
> 
> 
> इस मन्त्र का उछारण १००१ बार रोज किया करे एंटी वायरस की जरुरत नहीं पड़ेगी


हा वही मंत्र है। सीक्रेट वाला

----------


## mantu007

> हा हा से काम नहीं चलेगा लोन दिलवाओ कोई


कागज लेकर पहुँचो बैंक ...............

----------


## adityaa

> हा हा हा हा ...........


४ बार हां लिख दिया ४ लोन दिलवाओगे क्या ???

----------


## Black Pearl

> हा हा से काम नहीं चलेगा लोन दिलवाओ कोई


ल ल ल लोन से काम चल जाएगा 




> हा हा हा हा  सीखो मन्त्र ............


अजी सारे आते बैंक मंत्र, लोन  मंत्र भी आते हैं  सारे।

----------


## adityaa

> कागज लेकर पहुँचो बैंक ...............


कागज़ वागज कुछ नहीं है दिलवाओ कैसे भी

----------


## Black Pearl

> कागज लेकर पहुँचो बैंक ...............


फिर वहाँ से घर चले जाना

----------


## Black Pearl

> कागज़ वागज कुछ नहीं है दिलवाओ कैसे भी


कागज नहीं ह तो  झोला लेकर आ जाओ

----------


## Black Pearl

अरे वो दबाने वाले बटन कहाँ गए?

----------


## adityaa

> कागज नहीं ह तो  झोला लेकर आ जाओ


बड़ा वाला झोला है अपने पास ४-५ करोड़ ले आएंगे

----------


## mantu007

> कागज़ वागज कुछ नहीं है दिलवाओ कैसे भी


गारंटर है ना .............

----------


## mantu007

> फिर वहाँ से घर चले जाना


हा हा हा हा ...ऐसा नहीं है .........

----------


## Black Pearl

> बड़ा वाला झोला है अपने पास ४-५ करोड़ ले आएंगे


चलो सैनिको। 




> गारंटर है ना .............


अजी आप किसलिए हैं

----------


## Black Pearl

> हा हा हा हा ...ऐसा नहीं है .........


घर नहीं जाना है।

----------


## adityaa

> गारंटर है ना .............


आप और आपकी मुहबोली पत्नी किस दिन काम आएगी

----------


## adityaa

> हा हा हा हा ...ऐसा नहीं है .........


फिर क्या वहां से बार में जाना है

----------


## adityaa

> चलो सैनिको।


एक और बोर आप अपने लिए भी ले आओ

----------


## mantu007

> आप और आपकी मुहबोली पत्नी किस दिन काम आएगी


अच्छा घपला करने का इरादा है क्या ?????????

----------


## Black Pearl

> एक और बोर आप अपने लिए भी ले आओ


हाँ मैं तो बिलकुल त्य्यार हूँ। 




> अच्छा घपला करने का इरादा है क्या ?????????


आप करें तो चमत्कार, हम करें तो ......

----------


## Black Pearl

मेनतु जी, ओर आदित्य जी, अब मैं भी चलता हूँ, एक फोरम  बना रहा हूँ, उसपर थोड़ा काम करना है। वो कर लूँ;।

----------


## adityaa

> अच्छा घपला करने का इरादा है क्या ?????????


मेरी मनीषा को आपने कितनी जल्दी समझ लिया :144:

----------


## adityaa

> मेनतु जी, ओर आदित्य जी, अब मैं भी चलता हूँ, एक फोरम  बना रहा हूँ, उसपर थोड़ा काम करना है। वो कर लूँ;।


जरुर भाई काम कर लो

----------


## The Master

लगता है नारद निकल लिया .......................

----------


## mantu007

> लगता है नारद निकल लिया .......................


इतना जल्दी नहीं निकलेंगे ...........

----------


## The Master

> इतना जल्दी नहीं निकलेंगे ...........



शर्म कर ओए ................. कहा घूम रहा है ...............

----------


## mantu007

> शर्म कर ओए ................. कहा घूम रहा है ...............


तेरे पीछे पीछे घूम रहे हैं .................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> तेरे पीछे पीछे घूम रहे हैं .................


लेकिन फेरों मे तो लड़का चार फेरे आगे होता है !!!

----------


## The Master

> तेरे पीछे पीछे घूम रहे हैं .................



सुना है हिमाचल मे वांटेड करार दिया गया है ..................... छेड्खानी के कई मामले दर्ज है तुझ पर ......................

----------


## mantu007

> लेकिन फेरों मे तो लड़का चार फेरे आगे होता है !!!


उ शादी में ना ...लेकिन शौपिंग करने में पीछे रहता है ना .............

----------


## The Master

> लेकिन फेरों मे तो लड़का चार फेरे आगे होता है !!!




आपके अरमान फिर जग गए ................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> उ शादी में ना ...लेकिन शौपिंग करने में पीछे रहता है ना .............


 फिर तो ये जिंदगी भर आपको अपने पीछे ही घुमाते रहेंगे !!!

----------


## mantu007

> सुना है हिमाचल मे वांटेड करार दिया गया है ..................... छेड्खानी के कई मामले दर्ज है तुझ पर ......................


कैसी बीवी हो तुम ..इतना शक करना अच्छी बात नहीं .............हम तो सीधे सादे लड़के हैं ...........

----------


## mantu007

> फिर तो ये जिंदगी भर आपको अपने पीछे ही घुमाते रहेंगे !!!


कोई बात नहीं जिंदगी भर घूमेंगे साथ साथ ..............वो आगे और हम पीछे ...........

----------


## The Master

> कैसी बीवी हो तुम ..इतना शक करना अच्छी बात नहीं .............हम तो सीधे सादे लड़के हैं ...........



शक नहीं पुलिस ढूंढ रही है तुमका चारो और ..................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आपके अरमान फिर जग गए ................


कोई नहीं प्रेक्टिस कर लेंगे !!!! 

हम कौन सा खराब हो जाएँगे !!!

फिर बैठ जाएँगे !!!

----------


## groopji

> कैसी बीवी हो तुम ..इतना शक करना अच्छी बात नहीं .............हम तो सीधे सादे लड़के हैं ...........


देखो जी अब ज्यादा फां फूं मत करो .... एक साल में दुनिया बदल गई ..... अब मेरे सामने ऐसी बातें ना किया करो ...... अब मास्टर हमार हैं

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> कोई बात नहीं जिंदगी भर घूमेंगे साथ साथ ..............वो आगे और हम पीछे ...........


आगे पीछे नहीं जी साथ साथ घूमो जी !!!

----------


## The Master

> कोई नहीं प्रेक्टिस कर लेंगे !!!! 
> 
> हम कौन सा खराब हो जाएँगे !!!
> 
> फिर बैठ जाएँगे !!!



बहोत रोने वाले हो .................... हमे याद करोगे जब मेच के वक्त मैदान मे उतरने से पहले आउट हो जाएंगे .....................

----------


## mantu007

> शक नहीं पुलिस ढूंढ रही है तुमका चारो और ..................


तुम भी बच के रहना ...कहीं पुलिस ये ना कह दे की तुम भी उसका साथ देती हो ????????

----------


## The Master

> देखो जी अब ज्यादा फां फूं मत करो .... एक साल में दुनिया बदल गई ..... अब मेरे सामने ऐसी बातें ना किया करो ...... अब मास्टर हमार हैं




ओ तेरी ................ और ये जुलुम हमरे साथ हो गया हमे पता ही नहीं चला .............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> देखो जी अब ज्यादा फां फूं मत करो .... एक साल में दुनिया बदल गई ..... अब मेरे सामने ऐसी बातें ना किया करो ...... अब मास्टर हमार हैं


हा हा हा !!!!

एक अंगूर और दो दो ल**** !!! :456:

----------


## mantu007

> आगे पीछे नहीं जी साथ साथ घूमो जी !!!


साथ साथ में मजा नहीं ना आता है ..आगे पीछे में मजा आता है ............

----------


## groopji

> ओ तेरी ................ और ये जुलुम हमरे साथ हो गया हमे पता ही नहीं चला .............


चिंता मत करो ..... मैं हूँ तुम डरो ...... अब छुपाने से क्या फायदा ......

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बहोत रोने वाले हो .................... हमे याद करोगे जब मेच के वक्त मैदान मे उतरने से पहले आउट हो जाएंगे .....................


अजी हम मैच खत्म करके ही मैदान से लोटते है !!!

----------


## The Master

> तुम भी बच के रहना ...कहीं पुलिस ये ना कह दे की तुम भी उसका साथ देती हो ????????



14000 की बधाई ....................... हिमालय कांड करने तुम गए थे हम नहीं ....................

----------


## mantu007

> देखो जी अब ज्यादा फां फूं मत करो .... एक साल में दुनिया बदल गई ..... अब मेरे सामने ऐसी बातें ना किया करो ...... अब मास्टर हमार हैं


ये हमर सामान पर कभी बुरी नजर मत डालना ................मेरे सामान को फोरम पर कोई छूता ............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> साथ साथ में मजा नहीं ना आता है ..आगे पीछे में मजा आता है ............


देखो जी ज्यादा आगे पीछे मत करना !!! वरना बाद मे ....

----------


## groopji

> हा हा हा !!!!
> 
> एक अंगूर और दो दो ल**** !!! :456:



रिक्त स्थान को कृपया लडके पढ़ा जाए ......:172:

----------


## mantu007

> 14000 की बधाई ....................... हिमालय कांड करने तुम गए थे हम नहीं ....................


आ जा ना  मस्त होनीमून देस्तिनेसन है ...........

----------


## The Master

> चिंता मत करो ..... मैं हूँ तुम डरो ...... अब छुपाने से क्या फायदा ......




अब का छुपाए .................... ये सब कुछ भेद खोल देगा .....................

----------


## groopji

> ये हमर सामान पर कभी बुरी नजर मत डालना ................मेरे सामान को फोरम पर कोई छूता ............


इन्ने दिन सामान को छोड़ कर जाओगे तो ..... हमरे जैसा कोई कमबख्त नजर मारेगा ना

----------


## mantu007

> देखो जी ज्यादा आगे पीछे मत करना !!! वरना बाद मे ....


बाद में कुछ नहीं होगा ..क्योंकि डर के आगे जीत  है

----------


## The Master

> अजी हम मैच खत्म करके ही मैदान से लोटते है !!!




बिना कोई रन बनाए यही कहना चाहते हो ना ...................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> रिक्त स्थान को कृपया लडके पढ़ा जाए ......:172:


न जी मैंने तो लंगोटिया लिखा था !!! :99:

----------


## The Master

> रिक्त स्थान को कृपया लडके पढ़ा जाए ......:172:




ओ तेरी ................. हम तो कुछ और ही पढ़ लिए थे .................. हा हा हा ..................

----------


## mantu007

> इन्ने दिन सामान को छोड़ कर जाओगे तो ..... हमरे जैसा कोई कमबख्त नजर मारेगा ना


सिर्फ नजर ही ना मारे हो ........नजर तो रोड पर किसी को कोई भी मार देता है ..

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बाद में कुछ नहीं होगा ..क्योंकि डर के आगे जीत  है


डर और जीत मे तो सननी देयोल था !!!!

----------


## The Master

> आ जा ना  मस्त होनीमून देस्तिनेसन है ...........




जहा ना बिजली है ना इंटरनेट .................

----------


## groopji

> न जी मैंने तो लंगोटिया लिखा था !!! :99:


उधर मेरी प्यारी बिंदु नहीं दिख रही थी न .....:447:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बिना कोई रन बनाए यही कहना चाहते हो ना ...................


अजी हमने कहा है की मैच जीत के आते है !!!!

----------


## groopji

> डर और जीत मे तो सननी देयोल था !!!!


डर में तो जिन्दा रहा था पर जीत में मर लिया था ...... अब बताओ कौन सा था

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> उधर मेरी प्यारी बिंदु नहीं दिख रही थी न .....:447:


हाँ आपको तो बस अब बेलन ही दिखता है !!!!:144:

----------


## The Master

> उधर मेरी प्यारी बिंदु नहीं दिख रही थी न .....:447:




आखिर पसंद किया भी तो बिन्दु को ....................... सही है आपके जमाने की है ना .................

----------


## mantu007

> डर और जीत मे तो सननी देयोल था !!!!


लेकिन देव में तो सलमान खान है ..........

----------


## groopji

> सिर्फ नजर ही ना मारे हो ........नजर तो रोड पर किसी को कोई भी मार देता है ..


पर अब का करूँ .... मैं तो किसी को मुह दिखाने के काबिल भी ना रहा ...... क्या बताऊं क्या छुपाऊं

----------


## The Master

> अजी हमने कहा है की मैच जीत के आते है !!!!




जो कोई मेच खेला ही नहीं तो हम उसकी काहे सुने ..................

----------


## mantu007

> जहा ना बिजली है ना इंटरनेट .................


सिर्फ हम और तुम ...........क्या बोलती हो ?????????

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> डर में तो जिन्दा रहा था पर जीत में मर लिया था ...... अब बताओ कौन सा था


डर मे धर्मेंदर का लड़का था !!!! और जीत मे बॉबी का भाई था !!!

----------


## groopji

> लेकिन देव में तो सलमान खान है ..........


ये तो हिमालय जा कर दिमाग में भी बर्फ भर लाए ....... देव में तो अमिताभ और फरदीन खान है

----------


## The Master

> पर अब का करूँ .... मैं तो किसी को मुह दिखाने के काबिल भी ना रहा ...... क्या बताऊं क्या छुपाऊं



हम दिखा दे का आपका फोटो अभी भी है हमरे पास .................... वो वाला ....................

----------


## mantu007

> पर अब का करूँ .... मैं तो किसी को मुह दिखाने के काबिल भी ना रहा ...... क्या बताऊं क्या छुपाऊं


आप कुछ मत छुपाओ ...और बताने को काले करतूत के अलावा कुछ भी नहीं बचा

----------


## The Master

> सिर्फ हम और तुम ...........क्या बोलती हो ?????????



इससे अच्छा पहाड़ से छलांग लगा दे हम .................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आखिर पसंद किया भी तो बिन्दु को ....................... सही है आपके जमाने की है ना .................


काही ये बिन्दु दारा सिंह की बात तो नहीं कर रहे ......... :):

----------


## mantu007

> डर मे धर्मेंदर का लड़का था !!!! और जीत मे बॉबी का भाई था !!!


सन्नी लियोन .......

----------


## groopji

> हाँ आपको तो बस अब बेलन ही दिखता है !!!!:144:


द द द देखो बहुत दिनों बाद फोरम पर आना शुरू किया है ..... कृपया डरावनी बातें न करें

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> लेकिन देव में तो सलमान खान है ..........


हमने तो देव देखि ही नहीं !!!

----------


## mantu007

> ये तो हिमालय जा कर दिमाग में भी बर्फ भर लाए ....... देव में तो अमिताभ और फरदीन खान है


dew.............cold drink ...........:434:

----------


## The Master

> काही ये बिन्दु दारा सिंह की बात तो नहीं कर रहे ......... :):



हो हो हो .................. ग्रुप जी ये हम का सुन रहे है ................. हा हा हा ................

----------


## groopji

> आखिर पसंद किया भी तो बिन्दु को ....................... सही है आपके जमाने की है ना .................


बिंदु काकी ...... प्यारी बिंदु काकी की बात कर रहा था ...... :250:

----------


## mantu007

> इससे अच्छा पहाड़ से छलांग लगा दे हम .................


ऐसा ना करना नहीं तो फिर मेरा क्या होगा ???????????

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> जो कोई मेच खेला ही नहीं तो हम उसकी काहे सुने ..................


अरे अभी तो प्रेक्टिस से काम चला रहे है !!!! टीम मे अभी सलेक्शन नहाई हुआ है इसलिए खेल नहीं रहे !!!

----------


## groopji

> सिर्फ हम और तुम ...........क्या बोलती हो ?????????


देखो जी .... हमरा जी जलता है ..... तनिक सोच समझ कर लिखो .....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> सन्नी लियोन .......


जिस्म -- 2 !!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> द द द देखो बहुत दिनों बाद फोरम पर आना शुरू किया है ..... कृपया डरावनी बातें न करें


अरे आप तो बस बेलन से ही डर रहे है अभी !!! अभी तो !!!!

----------


## The Master

> बिंदु काकी ...... प्यारी बिंदु काकी की बात कर रहा था ...... :250:



पलट गए ................. कोई बात नहीं ..................

----------


## groopji

> हम दिखा दे का आपका फोटो अभी भी है हमरे पास .................... वो वाला ....................


देख लो जी ये हम दोनों का एम् एम् एस वाला फोटू दिखाने की धमकियां दे रहे हैं ........ अरे कोई रस्सी लाओ रे ...... कोई पेट्रोल लाओ रे ...... कोई मुझे ट्रेन की पटरियों पर लिटा आओ रे .....

----------


## The Master

> ऐसा ना करना नहीं तो फिर मेरा क्या होगा ???????????




जो होता है वो अच्छे के लिए ही होता है बच्चा ...................... जो होगा वो भी अच्छे के लिए ही होगा ..............

----------


## mantu007

> देखो जी .... हमरा जी जलता है ..... तनिक सोच समझ कर लिखो .....


जलने वाले जल जल मरेंगे ................हम प्यार करने वाले हैं .........

----------


## groopji

> आप कुछ मत छुपाओ ...और बताने को काले करतूत के अलावा कुछ भी नहीं बचा


अब आपको क्या बताऊं ...... पूरे साल की बातें बतानी हैं ......

----------


## mantu007

> जिस्म -- 2 !!!!


बेस्ट बुक का नाम बताओ आप जो आपको अच्छी लगती हो ????????

----------


## groopji

> इससे अच्छा पहाड़ से छलांग लगा दे हम .................


ना ना मैं ऐसा नहीं होने दूंगा ....... ऐसा कभी ना होने दूंगा ..... कूदने से पहले आपके गले में रस्सी बांध दूंगा ........ आपका शुभचिंतक

----------


## The Master

> अरे अभी तो प्रेक्टिस से काम चला रहे है !!!! टीम मे अभी सलेक्शन नहाई हुआ है इसलिए खेल नहीं रहे !!!




तो काहे फेक रहे थे की मेच जीतकर ही आते हो ............ आपके भी जल्द हाल ग्रुप जी जैसे होने वाले है ....................

----------


## mantu007

> देख लो जी ये हम दोनों का एम् एम् एस वाला फोटू दिखाने की धमकियां दे रहे हैं ........ अरे कोई रस्सी लाओ रे ...... कोई पेट्रोल लाओ रे ...... कोई मुझे ट्रेन की पटरियों पर लिटा आओ रे .....


मेरे यहाँ आ जाओ पहाड पर से धकेल देवेंगे ............

----------


## groopji

> काही ये बिन्दु दारा सिंह की बात तो नहीं कर रहे ......... :):


ये बात तो मासाब ही कर सके हैं ........ मैंने तो सिर्फ बिंदु ही लिखा था ...... जाने क्या क्या मतलब निकालने वाला स्माइली

----------


## mantu007

> जो होता है वो अच्छे के लिए ही होता है बच्चा ...................... जो होगा वो भी अच्छे के लिए ही होगा ..............


वो तो सत्य वचन है डार्लिंग .............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बेस्ट बुक का नाम बताओ आप जो आपको अच्छी लगती हो ????????


हम बुक नहीं पड़ते जी !!!

----------


## mantu007

> अब आपको क्या बताऊं ...... पूरे साल की बातें बतानी हैं ......


मेरे जासूस चारो ओर फैले हुए हैं सब बातें मालूम हो जायेगी .....................खैर आप शुरू तो करो .........

----------


## groopji

> जलने वाले जल जल मरेंगे ................हम प्यार करने वाले हैं .........


हमरा जी इसलिए जलता है की ..... अब आप पूरी जिन्दगी इनके बिना कैसे बिता पाओगे ...... अभी भी आप पुराने दिनों में जी रहे हो .......:447:

----------


## The Master

> देखो जी .... हमरा जी जलता है ..... तनिक सोच समझ कर लिखो .....



जिया जले जान जले ..................आगे का नहीं आता ................ बहोत अजीब बोल है ..................

----------


## mantu007

> हम बुक नहीं पड़ते जी !!!


ठीक है फिल्म का ही नाम बताओ ...........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> तो काहे फेक रहे थे की मेच जीतकर ही आते हो ............ आपके भी जल्द हाल ग्रुप जी जैसे होने वाले है ....................


आपके कहने का  मतलब ग्रुप जी जल्दी आउट हो जाते है का !!!

----------


## mantu007

> हमरा जी इसलिए जलता है की ..... अब आप पूरी जिन्दगी इनके बिना कैसे बिता पाओगे ...... अभी भी आप पुराने दिनों में जी रहे हो .......:447:


ना ना ऐसी बात नहीं है ...मेरा प्यार सच्चा है .........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ये बात तो मासाब ही कर सके हैं ........ मैंने तो सिर्फ बिंदु ही लिखा था ...... जाने क्या क्या मतलब निकालने वाला स्माइली


ही ही ही वाली स्माइली !!!!!!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ठीक है फिल्म का ही नाम बताओ ...........


कॉमेडी मे 3 ईडियट !!!!!!

----------


## The Master

> देख लो जी ये हम दोनों का एम् एम् एस वाला फोटू दिखाने की धमकियां दे रहे हैं ........ अरे कोई रस्सी लाओ रे ...... कोई पेट्रोल लाओ रे ...... कोई मुझे ट्रेन की पटरियों पर लिटा आओ रे .....



इन सब से अच्छा तो भाभी सा का बेलन है ....................

----------


## groopji

> आपके कहने का  मतलब ग्रुप जी जल्दी आउट हो जाते है का !!!


gurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ...... ग्रुप जी लम्बी रेस के घोड़े हैं .....आई मीन लडके मीन आदमी

----------


## The Master

> अब आपको क्या बताऊं ...... पूरे साल की बातें बतानी हैं ......




टेल्लों टेलों.................. हम भी सुनुंगा ..................

----------


## mantu007

> कॉमेडी मे 3 ईडियट !!!!!!


इमोशनल फिल्म में .........

----------


## groopji

> इन सब से अच्छा तो भाभी सा का बेलन है ....................


मैं सीधे सीधे मरने की बात कर रहा था ..... तिल तिल के नहीं ....:359:

----------


## The Master

> बेस्ट बुक का नाम बताओ आप जो आपको अच्छी लगती हो ????????




यदा यदा ही धर्मस्य.................

----------


## groopji

> इमोशनल फिल्म में .........


याद रखेगी दुनिया ...... उसमे आदित्य पंचोली और रुखसार नाम की हिरोइन है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> gurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ...... ग्रुप जी लम्बी रेस के घोड़े हैं .....आई मीन लडके मीन आदमी


अरे हमें काहे गुरर कर रहे हो !!! हम तो पहले से ही भाड़ मे है !!!! ये तो मासाब कह रहे थे !!!

----------


## groopji

> टेल्लों टेलों.................. हम भी सुनुंगा ..................


आप तो फिल्म की मुख्य हिरोई ..... आपको बताने की क्या जरूरत ...

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> इमोशनल फिल्म में .........


बागवान !!!!!!!!!

----------


## mantu007

> यदा यदा ही धर्मस्य.................


मेरा भी फेवरेट ..............

----------


## groopji

> अरे हमें काहे गुरर कर रहे हो !!! हम तो पहले से ही भाड़ मे है !!!! ये तो मासाब कह रहे थे !!!


तो ये बात उधर से आई क्या ......???:1066:

----------


## The Master

> ना ना मैं ऐसा नहीं होने दूंगा ....... ऐसा कभी ना होने दूंगा ..... कूदने से पहले आपके गले में रस्सी बांध दूंगा ........ आपका शुभचिंतक



चिंता ना करो ............. हम कूदने से पहले सारे फोटो कुरियर कर जाएंगे ................

----------


## groopji

> ना ना ऐसी बात नहीं है ...मेरा प्यार सच्चा है .........


हाँ आपका तो सच्चा है पर सामने वाले का क्या .....

----------


## mantu007

> याद रखेगी दुनिया ...... उसमे आदित्य पंचोली और रुखसार नाम की हिरोइन है


कहानी बहुत अच्छी है ना ...............

----------


## The Master

> वो तो सत्य वचन है डार्लिंग .............



हम तो हमेशा से ही सच बोलते है ................. पर कोई भरोसा ही नहीं करता ...................... क्यूँ है ना ग्रुप जी पंकजजी ................

----------


## groopji

> चिंता ना करो ............. हम कूदने से पहले सारे फोटो कुरियर कर जाएंगे ................


अरे वा .... हम बचाने की बात करत रहल और आप ...... ची ची

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> तो ये बात उधर से आई क्या ......???:1066:


हाँ उधर ही गुलिया चलाओ !!!!

----------


## mantu007

> बागवान !!!!!!!!!


हाँ ये भी अच्छी है लेकिन मेरा फेवरेट है अवतार .............राजेश खन्ना वाली

----------


## groopji

> कहानी बहुत अच्छी है ना ...............


हाँ ...... और स्टोरी का दी एंड भी ....

----------


## The Master

> आपके कहने का  मतलब ग्रुप जी जल्दी आउट हो जाते है का !!!


वो तो मै तो ............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हम तो हमेशा से ही सच बोलते है ................. पर कोई भरोसा ही नहीं करता ...................... क्यूँ है ना ग्रुप जी पंकजजी ................



हाँ मैंने तो इनसे कल ही कह दिया था ये बड़े साचे है कभी झूठ नहीं बोलते !!!

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ आपका तो सच्चा है पर सामने वाले का क्या .....


उसका भी सच्चा ही है ............

----------


## The Master

> gurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ...... ग्रुप जी लम्बी रेस के घोड़े हैं .....आई मीन लडके मीन आदमी



तय कर लो का हो .............

----------


## mantu007

> हम तो हमेशा से ही सच बोलते है ................. पर कोई भरोसा ही नहीं करता ...................... क्यूँ है ना ग्रुप जी पंकजजी ................


हम तो हमेशा ही करते है ना ..............

----------


## The Master

> मैं सीधे सीधे मरने की बात कर रहा था ..... तिल तिल के नहीं ....:359:



उसमे ही मजा है ना ............ सीधे सीधे का करोगे .................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हाँ ये भी अच्छी है लेकिन मेरा फेवरेट है अवतार .............राजेश खन्ना वाली


हाँ वो भी बहुत अच्छी फिल्म है !!!

उसमे एक चर्चित गाना भी है !!!

चलो बुलावा आया है माता ने बुलाया है !!!

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ ...... और स्टोरी का दी एंड भी ....


दोस्त वाली कहानी नहीं है ना ..............

----------


## groopji

> हाँ मैंने तो इनसे कल ही कह दिया था ये बड़े साचे है कभी झूठ नहीं बोलते !!!


अब मजबूरी का नाम ......एम् गांधी से बदल कर द मास्टर रख दिया क्या

----------


## The Master

> याद रखेगी दुनिया ...... उसमे आदित्य पंचोली और रुखसार नाम की हिरोइन है


बहोत अच्छी फिल्म है ................... अच्छा टेस्ट है तौहार ....................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> वो तो मै तो ............


हाँ अब तो तो करते रहना !!!!

----------


## The Master

> आप तो फिल्म की मुख्य हिरोई ..... आपको बताने की क्या जरूरत ...



नहीं आप लोगो का भरोसा नहीं कब भाग जाओ ..................

----------


## groopji

> दोस्त वाली कहानी नहीं है ना ..............


ना वो नाही है .....

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ वो भी बहुत अच्छी फिल्म है !!!
> 
> उसमे एक चर्चित गाना भी है !!!
> 
> चलो बुलावा आया है माता ने बुलाया है !!!


हम बाबूजी के साथ बहुत बार फिल्म देखे हैं ........

----------


## groopji

> नहीं आप लोगो का भरोसा नहीं कब भाग जाओ ..................


हाँ हाँ आप तो बड़े टिकाऊ हो.........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अब मजबूरी का नाम ......एम् गांधी से बदल कर द मास्टर रख दिया क्या


हाँ जी !!!!!!!! द मास्टर दो बिलांग वाले !!!!

----------


## The Master

> मेरा भी फेवरेट ..............



फिर हमरी फेवरेट ............... नाइट @ कॉल सेंटर ................

----------


## mantu007

> ना वो नाही है .....


तब डाउनलोड करके देख लूँगा .................

----------


## groopji

> बहोत अच्छी फिल्म है ................... अच्छा टेस्ट है तौहार ....................



हाँ ... उ तो हमका पता है ....... अब ये ना पूछना कैसे

----------


## mantu007

> फिर हमरी फेवरेट ............... नाइट @ कॉल सेंटर ................


इसमें कहानी क्या है ???????????

----------


## The Master

> तो ये बात उधर से आई क्या ......???:1066:




हम कुछ नाही किए हमे फसाया जा रहा है ................

----------


## groopji

> तब डाउनलोड करके देख लूँगा .................


चंगी मूवी है ...... तसल्ली से देखना .....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हम बाबूजी के साथ बहुत बार फिल्म देखे हैं ........


मैंने भी कई बार देखि है ये फिल्म !!!

----------


## groopji

> हम कुछ नाही किए हमे फसाया जा रहा है ................


आप तो फोरम की शुरुआत से कुछ नहीं किये ...... क्यूँ

----------


## The Master

> अरे वा .... हम बचाने की बात करत रहल और आप ...... ची ची



हम भी तो आपकी पसंदीदा फोटो किसी के हाथो मे देकर जा रहे है ना .................. आपकी अमानत ................ भाभी सा के हाथ.......................

----------


## mantu007

> चंगी मूवी है ...... तसल्ली से देखना .....


जू हकुम ..................

----------


## groopji

> इसमें कहानी क्या है ???????????


नमस्कार मैं ****** काल सेंटर से ***** बोल रहा / रही हूँ ...... कहिये मैं आप की किस प्रकार से सहायता कर सकता / सकती हूँ

----------


## mantu007

> मैंने भी कई बार देखि है ये फिल्म !!!


बागबान में परेश रावल का रोल भी बहुत अच्छा है ..........

----------


## The Master

> हाँ मैंने तो इनसे कल ही कह दिया था ये बड़े साचे है कभी झूठ नहीं बोलते !!!



आभार ................... इनको बताने हेतु .....................

----------


## groopji

> हाँ जी !!!!!!!! द मास्टर दो बिलांग वाले !!!!


पतलून वाले ना ..... याद आ गवा हुर्रे ....

----------


## mantu007

> नमस्कार मैं ****** काल सेंटर से ***** बोल रहा / रही हूँ ...... कहिये मैं आप की किस प्रकार से सहायता कर सकता / सकती हूँ


ये भी कोई फिल्म है ...महा @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## The Master

> हम तो हमेशा ही करते है ना ..............



जानते है कितना करते हो .................

----------


## The Master

> हाँ हाँ आप तो बड़े टिकाऊ हो.........



कोई शक ...................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बागबान में परेश रावल का रोल भी बहुत अच्छा है ..........


हाँ काफी आछ रोल है उसमे उसका !!!!

एक और फिल्म है सौदागर आपने देखि है क्या वो फिल्म !!!!

वो इमली का बूटा वाली नहीं !!! दूसरी वाली पुरानी है बहुत !!!

वो भी काफी अच्छी लगती है मुझे !!!!

----------


## groopji

> हम भी तो आपकी पसंदीदा फोटो किसी के हाथो मे देकर जा रहे है ना .................. आपकी अमानत ................ भाभी सा के हाथ.......................


कितने नेक विचार हैं आपके ...... बू हु हु

----------


## mantu007

> जानते है कितना करते हो .................


बहुत ज्यादा करते हैं क्या ????????????

----------


## groopji

> हाँ काफी आछ रोल है उसमे उसका !!!!
> 
> एक और फिल्म है सौदागर आपने देखि है क्या वो फिल्म !!!!
> 
> वो इमली का बूटा वाली नहीं !!! दूसरी वाली पुरानी है बहुत !!!
> 
> वो भी काफी अच्छी लगती है मुझे !!!!


अमिताभ बच्चन वाली ना

----------


## The Master

> हाँ ... उ तो हमका पता है ....... अब ये ना पूछना कैसे




बाइक बाइक ................ यही कहना चाहते थे ना .....................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आभार ................... इनको बताने हेतु .....................


देखो भार वार न कहो हमको !!! हम ज्यादा भारी नहीं है !!!

----------


## groopji

> ये भी कोई फिल्म है ...महा @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


अरे आपकी पुरानी वाली जान की पसंदीदा फिल्म है

----------


## The Master

> हाँ जी !!!!!!!! द मास्टर दो बिलांग वाले !!!!




देखो काही बेड जी ने देख लिया तो ...................

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ काफी आछ रोल है उसमे उसका !!!!
> 
> एक और फिल्म है सौदागर आपने देखि है क्या वो फिल्म !!!!
> 
> वो इमली का बूटा वाली नहीं !!! दूसरी वाली पुरानी है बहुत !!!
> 
> वो भी काफी अच्छी लगती है मुझे !!!!


ना नहीं देखि .....पुराने कुछ फिल्म वाकई में बहुत बहुत अच्छे हैं .........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अमिताभ बच्चन वाली ना


हाँ वही वाली !!!!!!

----------


## The Master

> इसमें कहानी क्या है ???????????



ये किताब का नाम है ............. फिल्म का नाम कुछ अलग था ............

----------


## mantu007

> अरे आपकी पुरानी वाली जान की पसंदीदा फिल्म है


तो उससे क्या ???????? मेरी चोइस अलग है उसकी अलग ..........

----------


## The Master

> आप तो फोरम की शुरुआत से कुछ नहीं किये ...... क्यूँ




हाँ आप तो सब जानते हो .................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> देखो काही बेड जी ने देख लिया तो ...................


देख लिया तो क्या दो बिलांग और छोटी कर देंगे क्या ?

----------


## groopji

> कोई शक ...................


ना ना अभी तक आप छ महीने वाली बात पर टिके हुए हो ..... शक कैसे करूँ भला

----------


## mantu007

> ये किताब का नाम है ............. फिल्म का नाम कुछ अलग था ............


चेतन भगत की किताब है ये तो ...............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ना नहीं देखि .....पुराने कुछ फिल्म वाकई में बहुत बहुत अच्छे हैं .........


हाँ कुछ फिल्में बहुत अच्छी लगती है पुरानी !!!!

----------


## groopji

> तो उससे क्या ???????? मेरी चोइस अलग है उसकी अलग ..........


तभी तो कहूँ अब कुर्बानी का वक्त आ गया है ...... हे हे हे

----------


## The Master

> कितने नेक विचार हैं आपके ...... बू हु हु




हमारी दोस्ती देख आपप्को आखिर रोना आ ही गया ....................

----------


## The Master

> बहुत ज्यादा करते हैं क्या ????????????



हाँ इतना भरोसा करना गलत बात होती है ....................

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ कुछ फिल्में बहुत अच्छी लगती है पुरानी !!!!


पर आजकल के समय में कॉमेडी फिल्म की मांग बहुत ज्यादा है ......लोग अब टेंसन फ्री होना चाहते हैं ...........

----------


## The Master

> देखो भार वार न कहो हमको !!! हम ज्यादा भारी नहीं है !!!



वो तो हमे पता है .........................

----------


## mantu007

> तभी तो कहूँ अब कुर्बानी का वक्त आ गया है ...... हे हे हे


मैं तलाक नहीं दूँगा ...................एक अलग लैपटॉप ले लूँगा ...........

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ इतना भरोसा करना गलत बात होती है ....................


अब तो और करेंगे .......................

----------


## The Master

> देख लिया तो क्या दो बिलांग और छोटी कर देंगे क्या ?



हाँ वो यही करेंगे ....................

----------


## groopji

> वो तो हमे पता है .........................


हें ये आपको कैसे पता ..... हाय राम मैं तो लुट गया बर्बाद हो गया

----------


## mantu007

> वो तो हमे पता है .........................


कैसे पता ??????????????????

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> पर आजकल के समय में कॉमेडी फिल्म की मांग बहुत ज्यादा है ......लोग अब टेंसन फ्री होना चाहते हैं ...........


लेकिन अब धीरे धीरे कॉमेडी का दौर भी खत्म हो रहा है !!!!

अब लीक से हटकर फिल्में आ रही है !!!!

बीच मे कॉमेडी फिल्मों ने धूम मचा दी थी !!!!

कॉमेडी की शुरुआत हेरा फेरी से हुई थी !!!!

----------


## The Master

> ना ना अभी तक आप छ महीने वाली बात पर टिके हुए हो ..... शक कैसे करूँ भला




अब ये पंकज ही माना कर दिया हमका की हमरी शादी मे ही आओ और मिल लो तब ही ग्रुप जी से ................. तो अब हम का करे ......................

----------


## The Master

> चेतन भगत की किताब है ये तो ...............




हाँ वही है ..................पढे नाही का .........................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> वो तो हमे पता है .........................


आपको कैसे पता ???

----------


## groopji

> मैं तलाक नहीं दूँगा ...................एक अलग लैपटॉप ले लूँगा ...........


ये कोई बात हुई ..... पर ये लेपटाप कहाँ से आ गया

----------


## The Master

> तभी तो कहूँ अब कुर्बानी का वक्त आ गया है ...... हे हे हे




चलो बिर्यानी खाने को मिलेगी अब .................

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ वही है ..................पढे नाही का .........................


किताब तो पढ़ ही लेते हैं ..वहाँ सिर्फ पढते ही हैं ...............

----------


## groopji

> अब ये पंकज ही माना कर दिया हमका की हमरी शादी मे ही आओ और मिल लो तब ही ग्रुप जी से ................. तो अब हम का करे ......................



हाँ पता चल रहा है कितने मजबूर हो आप

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हाँ वो यही करेंगे ....................


तो करवा लेना !!!! पहले से ही दो बिलांग लंबी पेंट पहन आना !!!! आपका फायदा भी हो जाएगा सही हो जाएगी वो !!!

----------


## groopji

> चलो बिर्यानी खाने को मिलेगी अब .................


मंटू बिरयानी  .... हुर्र्रे ....

----------


## mantu007

> ये कोई बात हुई ..... पर ये लेपटाप कहाँ से आ गया


वो अलग लैपटॉप पे फिल्म देखेगी और मैं अलग .........तब नहीं होगा झगडा ना .......

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अब ये पंकज ही माना कर दिया हमका की हमरी शादी मे ही आओ और मिल लो तब ही ग्रुप जी से ................. तो अब हम का करे ......................


देखो जी हमने अपने मिलने की कही थी !!!! उनसे आपने ही कहा था !!!!

----------


## mantu007

> लेकिन अब धीरे धीरे कॉमेडी का दौर भी खत्म हो रहा है !!!!
> 
> अब लीक से हटकर फिल्में आ रही है !!!!
> 
> बीच मे कॉमेडी फिल्मों ने धूम मचा दी थी !!!!
> 
> कॉमेडी की शुरुआत हेरा फेरी से हुई थी !!!!


हाँ ये बात तो सत्य है लेकिन अब फिल्म समाज का आइना ना होकर कुछ और ही प्रदर्शित कर रही है .......

----------


## The Master

एक बज चुका है ................ और हमारा नेट भी बहोत धीमा हो गया है ........... इसलिए आप लोगो के साथ नहीं चल पा रहे ............ अब सो जाते है ............... गुड नाइट ......... टेक केयर .............. स्वीट ड्रीम्स ...................

----------


## mantu007

> चलो बिर्यानी खाने को मिलेगी अब .................


छी छी तुम मेरा बिरयानी खाओगी .............

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू बिरयानी  .... हुर्र्रे ....


सपना मत देखो ...रात के सपने में हम आ गए ना तो फिर ............

----------


## groopji

> वो अलग लैपटॉप पे फिल्म देखेगी और मैं अलग .........तब नहीं होगा झगडा ना .......


हे भगवान एक लेपटाप को खराब कर देना ...

----------


## The Master

> छी छी तुम मेरा बिरयानी खाओगी .............



हाँ तो के हुआ ..................

----------


## mantu007

> एक बज चुका है ................ और हमारा नेट भी बहोत धीमा हो गया है ........... इसलिए आप लोगो के साथ नहीं चल पा रहे ............ अब सो जाते है ............... गुड नाइट ......... टेक केयर .............. स्वीट ड्रीम्स ...................


जल्दी से आ जा ....... सोने चलते हैं ......

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हाँ ये बात तो सत्य है लेकिन अब फिल्म समाज का आइना ना होकर कुछ और ही प्रदर्शित कर रही है .......


हाँ अब कमाई के लिए कुछ भ प्रदर्शित करने को तैयार है ये सब !!!!

----------


## groopji

> सपना मत देखो ...रात के सपने में हम आ गए ना तो फिर ............


साबुत मत आना ....... पके हुए आना

----------


## groopji

> जल्दी से आ जा ....... सोने चलते हैं ......


नहीं ईईईइ ......

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> एक बज चुका है ................ और हमारा नेट भी बहोत धीमा हो गया है ........... इसलिए आप लोगो के साथ नहीं चल पा रहे ............ अब सो जाते है ............... गुड नाइट ......... टेक केयर .............. स्वीट ड्रीम्स ...................


गुड नाइट
टेक केयर
स्वीट ड्रीम्स
सायोनारा
बाय

----------


## mantu007

> हे भगवान एक लेपटाप को खराब कर देना ...


  कोई बात नहीं डार्लिंग बना देगी ना ................

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ तो के हुआ ..................


तुम अपने आपको मगरमच्छ समझती हो क्या ?????????????

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ अब कमाई के लिए कुछ भ प्रदर्शित करने को तैयार है ये सब !!!!


हाँ अब तो देख ही रहे हैं कौन कौन फिल्म बना रहे हैं ????????

----------


## mantu007

> साबुत मत आना ....... पके हुए आना


वो तो आने के बाद पता चलेगा ..............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हाँ अब तो देख ही रहे हैं कौन कौन फिल्म बना रहे हैं ????????


हाँ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## mantu007

> नहीं ईईईइ ......


तुमको क्या तकलीफ हुआ भाई ...मैं तो अपनी बीवी के साथ सोने जा रहा हूँ ...........

----------


## groopji

> कोई बात नहीं डार्लिंग बना देगी ना ................


वो साफ्टवेयर बना सके है हार्डवेयर नहीं

----------


## groopji

> तुमको क्या तकलीफ हुआ भाई ...मैं तो अपनी बीवी के साथ सोने जा रहा हूँ ...........


कुर्बानी दे दो अब .....

----------


## mantu007

> हाँ !!!!!!!!!


अब सेंसर बोर्ड भी लगाम नहीं लगा पा रहा है ......

----------


## mantu007

> वो साफ्टवेयर बना सके है हार्डवेयर नहीं


हार्डवेयर के लिए हम हैं ना ..............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अब सेंसर बोर्ड भी लगाम नहीं लगा पा रहा है ......


अब तो गाने भी ऐसे आने लगे है जी !!!!

----------


## mantu007

> कुर्बानी दे दो अब .....


ना ना ...अभी ८० साल के बाद ............

----------


## mantu007

> अब तो गाने भी ऐसे आने लगे है जी !!!!


हाँ अब परिवार के साथ फिल्म नहीं देख सकते ............

----------


## groopji

> अब तो गाने भी ऐसे आने लगे है जी !!!!


गाने तो फिर भी सिनेमा वाले आते हैं पर एद्वर्ताइज ही देख लो कमीनो के

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हाँ अब परिवार के साथ फिल्म नहीं देख सकते ............


अजी अब फैमिली लायक फिल्म का दौर ही खत्म हो गया !!!!

पहले कितनी फिल्में फैमिली संग देखने लायक आती थी !!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> गाने तो फिर भी सिनेमा वाले आते हैं पर एद्वर्ताइज ही देख लो कमीनो के


कौन सी सन्नी लियोन वाली !!!!!! :148:

----------


## mantu007

> गाने तो फिर भी सिनेमा वाले आते हैं पर एद्वर्ताइज ही देख लो कमीनो के


कार्टून चैनल पर किस किस का विज्ञापन आ जाता है की दिमाग खराब हो जाता है ......

----------


## mantu007

> अजी अब फैमिली लायक फिल्म का दौर ही खत्म हो गया !!!!
> 
> पहले कितनी फिल्में फैमिली संग देखने लायक आती थी !!!


अब तो भूले भटके ही एक सलमान खान और अजय देवगन की आ जाती है बस और कोई नहीं

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अब तो भूले भटके ही एक सलमान खान और अजय देवगन की आ जाती है बस और कोई नहीं


हाँ लेकिन इनमे भी वो थोड़ी बहुत वल्गेरिटी डाल देते है !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

दिल तो वाकई बच्चा है, बढ़ा बनाने की कोशिशों को झटका देकर निकल लिये जनाब,

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत खूब, इधर दो-तीन दिनों से तेली फुल फार्म में लग रहा है, कई-2 शानदार पोस्ट्स की हैं, बढ़िया, शुक्रिया।

----------


## Salonee

> अजी अब फैमिली लायक फिल्म का दौर ही खत्म हो गया !!!!
> 
> पहले कितनी फिल्में फैमिली संग देखने लायक आती थी !!!


पति आधी रात को पड़ोसन के साथ फिल्म देख के घर आया ............तो बीवी ने गुस्से मे कहा - तुम्हारी हिम्मत केसे हुई उस पड़ोसन के साथ फिल्म देखने जाने की 

पति मासूमियत से बोला - क्या करूँ आजकल बीवी बच्चों के साथ देखने लायक फिल्मे बनती ही कहाँ हें

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> पति आधी रात को पड़ोसन के साथ फिल्म देख के घर आया ............तो बीवी ने गुस्से मे कहा - तुम्हारी हिम्मत केसे हुई उस पड़ोसन के साथ फिल्म देखने जाने की 
> 
> पति मासूमियत से बोला - क्या करूँ आजकल बीवी बच्चों के साथ देखने लायक फिल्मे बनती ही कहाँ हें


*सही कहा तभी तो आज तक सुमन को ले कर मे कभी मुवी देखने नही गया*

----------


## Salonee

> *सही कहा तभी तो आज तक सुमन को ले कर मे कभी मुवी देखने नही गया*


ओए कंजूसों के शिरोमणि .......................भले आदमी तब कोई पुरानी फिल्म ही दिखा लाते भाभिजी को

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ओए कंजूसों के शिरोमणि .......................भले आदमी तब कोई पुरानी फिल्म ही दिखा लाते भाभिजी को


*अरे कोन सी पुरानी मुवी दिखाउ ओर होल मे हमेशा नई मुवी ही लगती हे 
कोई अच्छी मुवी होती हे तो कम्प्यूटर पर ही दिखा देता हु

*

----------


## Salonee

> *अरे कोन सी पुरानी मुवी दिखाउ ओर होल मे हमेशा नई मुवी ही लगती हे 
> कोई अच्छी मुवी होती हे तो कम्प्यूटर पर ही दिखा देता हु
> 
> *


हाँ ये भी सही हे .........................

----------


## ashwanimale

> *अरे कोन सी पुरानी मुवी दिखाउ ओर होल मे हमेशा नई मुवी ही लगती हे 
> कोई अच्छी मुवी होती हे तो कम्प्यूटर पर ही दिखा देता हु
> 
> *


एक और तरीका है, हालीवुड हिन्दी डब मूवी ही दिखाता हूं, वो भी हाल में, पंगा ही खत्म कि बीवी-बच्चों लायक फिल्म है या नहीं है।

----------


## Salonee

> एक और तरीका है, हालीवुड हिन्दी डब मूवी ही दिखाता हूं, वो भी हाल में, पंगा ही खत्म कि बीवी-बच्चों लायक फिल्म है या नहीं है।


तो उसमे भी पहले आप खुद चेक तो करते ही होंगे की उन्हें दिखाने लायक हे या नहीं ?

----------


## Salonee

सब चुप हें .....................ठीक हे फिर मै चलती हूँ

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> एक और तरीका है, हालीवुड हिन्दी डब मूवी ही दिखाता हूं, वो भी हाल में, पंगा ही खत्म कि बीवी-बच्चों लायक फिल्म है या नहीं है।


*वो नवाब हे अपनी पसन्द की मुवी देखती हे ,,,,,,पहले ही कह देती हे की ये वाली मुवी ले कर आना ,,ओर उसे पुरानी मुवी ही अच्छी लगती हे नई मुवी तो मे कभी देखता हु तो मेरे साथ बेठ कर देख लेती हे
ओर होलीवुड तो देखना दुर मे देखु तो मुझे डाट देती हे ये क्या मुवी देख रहे हो मुछ समझ तो आता हे नही इनमे
*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *वो नवाब हे अपनी पसन्द की मुवी देखती हे ,,,,,,पहले ही कह देती हे की ये वाली मुवी ले कर आना ,,ओर उसे पुरानी मुवी ही अच्छी लगती हे नई मुवी तो मे कभी देखता हु तो मेरे साथ बेठ कर देख लेती हे
> ओर होलीवुड तो देखना दुर मे देखु तो मुझे डाट देती हे ये क्या मुवी देख रहे हो मुछ समझ तो आता हे नही इनमे
> *


हुम्म....., भाईयों, यह पत्नी नामक बिल्ली तो वह बिल्ली है जो शुरूआती घंटों में डर गई तो डर गई, वरना जिंदगी भर देखना पड़ता है बिल्ली की चमकीली आंखें।

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हुम्म....., भाईयों, यह पत्नी नामक बिल्ली तो वह बिल्ली है जो शुरूआती घंटों में डर गई तो डर गई, वरना जिंदगी भर देखना पड़ता है बिल्ली की चमकीली आंखें।


*
हा सही हे पर शुरुवाती घन्टो मे क्या ,,,,बस एक नजर ही काफ़ी होती हे डराने के लिये 
नजर का डर ही बहुत होता हे ना की मार पिटाई का*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *
> हा सही हे पर शुरुवाती घन्टो मे क्या ,,,,बस एक नजर ही काफ़ी होती हे डराने के लिये 
> नजर का डर ही बहुत होता हे ना की मार पिटाई का*


मार पिटाई, तौबा-2, 


वैसे यह 'पत्नी = बिल्ली', इन दोनों की आदतें कितनी ज्यादा मिलती हैं, गिनाई जाएं तो हैरत क्रियेट होने लगे। मैं सोच-2 कर हैरान हो रहा हूं,। मित्रों जरा इनके मध्य की साम्यता के बारे में सोच कर देखिये। और हाँ इसका ठीक उल्टा यानि की पति = ??? सोचिये-सोचिये, और ज्यादा मजा आएगा,

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*ज़िंदगी हँसाये तब समझना कि 

अच्छे कर्मों का फल मिल रहा है .

और 

जब जिंदगी रुलाये तब समझ 

लेना कि अब अच्छे कर्म करने का 

समय आ गया है ..!!*

----------


## gangu teli

> बहुत खूब, इधर दो-तीन दिनों से तेली फुल फार्म में लग रहा है, कई-2 शानदार पोस्ट्स की हैं, बढ़िया, शुक्रिया।


पोस्ट कहीँ मौजूद है , पसन्द और शुक्रिया कहीँ अदा किया जा रहा है !!!! माले साहब , कृपया बटन का प्रयोग करे , बटन हटवाने है तो  अलग बात  है !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> तो उसमे भी पहले आप खुद चेक तो करते ही होंगे की उन्हें दिखाने लायक हे या नहीं ?


बिलीव, सिर्फ इन्टयूशन पर फैशला लेता हूं, और 1 फीसदी से ज्यादा गलत नहीं होता, नाम, मीडिया रिपोर्ट्स से अंदाज लग जाता है, ज्यादातर सधा हुआ निर्देशन डब मूवी की सभी कमियों को पूर्ण कर देता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> पोस्ट कहीँ मौजूद है , पसन्द और शुक्रिया कहीँ अदा किया जा रहा है !!!! माले साहब , कृपया बटन का प्रयोग करे , बटन हटवाने है तो  अलग बात  है !!!


जी, ठीक तो हैं आप, आप एक सदस्य को सिखा रहे हैं की वह आपको शुक्रिया कहाँ अदा करे, उसकी मर्जी चाहे तो वह बाजार में थैंक्स बोले| आप तो सिर्फ वेलकम बोलिए, जैसे एसेमेस से निमंत्र्ण नहीं दे सकते उसी प्रकार, बटन से थैंक्स देने में मजा नहीं आता अभी, वैसे वे हटेंगे नहीं!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैं एक बहुत बड़ा आदमी हूँ जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

और ये कोई गप्प नहीं है जनाब 

हो हो हो हो <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैं एक बहुत बड़ा आदमी हूँ जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

और ये कोई गप्प नहीं है जनाब 

हो हो हो हो <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

> मैं एक बहुत बड़ा आदमी हूँ जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> और ये कोई गप्प नहीं है जनाब 
> 
> हो हो हो हो <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


मैं मान लेता हूँ, वैसे बड़े आदमियों के ल्ग्वे-भगवे उन्हें लॉग इन होने के लिए छोड़ते नहीं हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

तूने तरन्नुम को तराना बना दिया, अपना था बेगाना बना दिया, 

.
.
. इरशाद हो हो इरशाद हो!

----------


## gangu teli

> जी, ठीक तो हैं आप, आप एक सदस्य को सिखा रहे हैं की वह आपको शुक्रिया कहाँ अदा करे, उसकी मर्जी चाहे तो वह बाजार में थैंक्स बोले| आप तो सिर्फ वेलकम बोलिए, जैसे एसेमेस से निमंत्र्ण नहीं दे सकते उसी प्रकार, बटन से थैंक्स देने में मजा नहीं आता अभी, वैसे वे हटेंगे नहीं!


इतना जुल्म ....................  मै सीखा नही रहा .................... हम्म्म , ठीक है .................... वेलकम वेलकम .................... !!!!!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

कैसे मिले दो अजनबी फिर कैसे हुए एक पता चले तो रिसर्च कर ली जाए
.
.
.
.
हुम्म.... आइडिये में कुछ जान भी है?

----------


## ashwanimale

> इतना जुल्म ....................  मै सीखा नही रहा .................... हम्म्म , ठीक है .................... वेलकम वेलकम .................... !!!!!!!


लीव ईट एंड गो अहेड, आपसे एक काम था

----------


## ashwanimale

आज कल आपका समय कहाँ चला जाता है

----------


## ashwanimale

आज कल आप ऍफ़ बी पर पाए जाते हैं ?

----------


## ashwanimale

लक्षण मिले कुछ इसलिए पूछने की चेष्टा की!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> मैं मान लेता हूँ, वैसे बड़े आदमियों के ल्ग्वे-भगवे उन्हें लॉग इन होने के लिए छोड़ते नहीं हैं



हो हो हो >>>>>>>>>>>>

आप भी बहुत बड़े आदमी हो जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मै एसा क्यों हूँ <<<
मैं वेसा क्यों हूँ >>>>
मैं एसा क्यों नहीं हूँ >>>>
मैं वेसा क्यों नहीं हूँ <<<<

मैं एसा भी ठीक हूँ >>>>

मैं वेसा भी ठीक हूँ <<<<



हो हो हो हो

----------


## gangu teli

ठीक है माले साहब , छौड दिया ....................  पर आगे कहाँ जाना है और ये जासूसी वाला काम कब से शुरु कर दिया !!!!!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> ठीक है माले साहब , छौड दिया ....................  पर आगे कहाँ जाना है और ये जासूसी वाला काम कब से शुरु कर दिया !!!!!!!


जासूसी नहीं है यह, भड़ास डाट काम पर भड़ास ही रहती है और कुछ नहीं।

----------


## ashwanimale

अरे, वीटी साहब, अख़बार तो दुनिया पड़ती है, लेकिन आप की याददास्त भी कमाल है, मैं ने भी पड़ा होगा पर याद नहीं था

----------


## ashwanimale

Attachment 763970 एक बार तो मिली थी मंजिल, पर फिसल गई, हाय-अब क्या होगा आगे,

----------


## ashwanimale

एक रहेन फत्ते और एक रहेन खां 
दोनों जब साथ रहें तो कहलायें फत्ते खां

----------


## ashwanimale

दबंग को प्रणाम

----------


## gangu teli

केवल भारत ही नहीं 'बाज़ीगरों' का देश !!!! ( 2007)

----------


## gangu teli

( ये लेख वर्ष 2007 मे प्रकाशित  हुआ था )  भारतवर्ष को स्वाधीन हुए हालाँकि 60 वर्ष बीत चुके हैं परन्तु अभी भी इस देश में ऐसी अनेकों घटनाएं होती रहती हैं जोकि हमारी नीयत, कार्यक्षमता, कार्यशैली यहाँ तक कि हमारी राष्ट्रभक्ति तक पर प्रश्चिह्न लगाती हैं। उदाहरण के तौर पर सरकारी प्रबंधन की कमियों के चलते किन्हीं क्षेत्रों में यदि बाढ़ या सूखे जैसे प्रकोप की स्थिति उत्पन्न होती है तथा उस स्थिति का सामना करने के लिए सरकार अथवा ग़ैर सरकारी संगठनों द्वारा बाढ़ या सूखा पीड़ित लोगों की सहायतार्थ कुछ राहत सामग्री अथवा धनराशि मुहैया कराई जाती है तो अधिकांशत: ऐसे स्थानों से यह समाचार सुनने को मिलता है कि राहत सामग्री अथवा नकद धनराशि के आबंटन में सरेआम धांधलीबाज़ी की जा रही है। दुर्भाग्यपूर्ण है कि इस देश में भ्रष्टाचार की जड़ें इतनी गहरी हो चुकी हैं कि भ्रष्टाचार में लिप्त लोगों को यह तक दिखाई नहीं देता कि प्रभावित व्यक्ति किस हद तक ज़रूरतमंद है।भ्रष्टाचार की इसी प्रवृत्ति ने देश में मिलावट का ज़हर भी घोल रखा है। खाने-पीने की वस्तुओं से लेकर जीवन रक्षक दवाईयाँ, रोंजमर्रा प्रयोग में आने वाली तमाम वस्तुएं,मशीनरी के कलपुर्ज़े आदि सभी में मिलावट तथा नकली सामानों की भरमार देखी जा रही है। भ्रष्टाचार की यह बेल काफ़ी समय से निर्माण कार्यों में भी प्रवेश कर चुकी है। सड़कें, पुल व सरकारी इमारतों आदि में खुलमखुल्ला भ्रष्टाचार की ख़बरें अक्सर सुनाई देती हैं। इसके परिणामस्वरूप न सिर्फ़ देश को आर्थिक क्षति होती है बल्कि कभी-कभार भ्रष्टाचार के इनकारनामों के परिणामस्वरूप आम लोगों को अपनी जानें भी गंवानी पड़ जाती हैं।भ्रष्टाचार के अतिरिक्त भी कभी-कभी कुछ ऐसी घटनाएं इस देश में घटित होती हैं जो वास्तव में इन्सान को आश्चर्य में डाल देती हैं।

----------


## gangu teli

जैसे कि 12 नवम्बर 1996 को हरियाणा राज्य के चरखी दादरी नामक कस्बे के आकाश में 14000 फ़ीट की ऊंचाई पर सऊदी एयरलाईन्स जम्बोजेट और कंजाक एयरवेंज इल्यूशिनचार्टर प्लेन का आकाश में ही आमने-सामने से टकरा जाना। ज्ञातव्य है कि इस आश्चर्यजनक हादसे में 351 लोग मारे गए थे। मुख्य मार्गों पर चलने वाली कारों, ट्रकों तथा बसों की आमने-सामने से होने वाली टक्कर तो केवल भारत की ही नहीं बल्कि इसे वैश्विक समस्या माना जा सकता है। परन्तु दो बड़े यात्री विमानों का 14000 फ़ीट की ऊंचाई पर आमने-सामने से टकरा जाना वास्तव में एक हैरतअँग्रेज़ घटना है। परन्तु इस दुर्घटना के पीछे का सत्य यह था कि दुर्घटना के दिनों में भारतीय पायलट हड़ताल पर थे। विदेशी पायलट्स को भारतीय विमान कम्पनियों द्वारा अपने विमान उड़ाने हेतु बुलाया गया था। विदेशी विमानों के पायलट तथा ट्रैंफिक कन्ट्रोल के मध्यभाषा व संदेशों को समझने में आने वाली समस्या काफ़ी रुकावट डाल रही थी। इसी के परिणामस्वरूप यह दुर्घटना घटित हुई। अर्थात् ए टी सी से संदेश कुछ और दिया गया तथा इत्तेंफांक से दोनों ही पायलटों द्वारा भ्रांतिवश उसी संदेश को कुछ और समझा गया। परन्तु इस दुर्घटना के तुरन्त बाद ही पश्चिमी देशों द्वारा भारतीय विमानन व्यवस्था का मंजाक उड़ाया जाने लगा। यहाँ तक कि कई पश्चिमी देशों के समाचार पत्रों में भारत को 'बाज़ीगरों', 'जादूगरों' व 'सपेरों' का देश कहकर सम्बोधित किया गया। और इसी विमान दुर्घटना की आड़ में कई तथाकथित आधुनिक देशों ने एयर ट्रैंफिक कन्ट्रोल से संबंधित अपनी करोड़ों रुपए की कई आधुनिक मशीनें, सिग्ल सिस्टम आदि भारत को बेच डाले।

----------


## gangu teli

इस प्रकार भारत के पंजाब राज्य में अभी मात्र तीन वर्ष पूर्व ही दो रेलगाड़ियों की भिड़ंत आमने-सामने से हो गई। दोनों ही रेलगाड़ियाँ एक ही पटरी पर परस्पर विपरीत दिशा से दनदनाती हुई चली आ रही थीं और वे आपस में टकरा गईं। इस हादसे में जान व माल की भारी क्षति हुई थी। पश्चिमी मीडिया में इस हादसे का भी मज़ाक उड़ाया गया था। वास्तव में यह हादसा था भी रेलकर्मियों की घोर लापरवाही व ग़ैर ज़िम्मेदारी को उजागर करने वाला। परन्तु भारत जैसे उस विशाल देश में जहाँ कि विश्व का सबसे बड़ा रेल जाल फैला हो, इस प्रकार के इक्का-दुक्का हादसे क्या इस बात के लिए काफ़ी होते हैं कि ऐसे हादसों के बाद तत्काल पूरे देश को 'सपेरों' या 'बाज़ीगरों' का देश कहकर पुकारा जाने लगे? क्या लापरवाही, निठल्लेपन या अयोग्यता के यह नज़ारे केवल भारत में ही दिखाई देते हैं, अन्य देशों में नहीं? भारत के पड़ोसी देश पाकिस्तान से लेकर विश्व के सबसे आधुनिक, शक्तिशाली व महान समझे जाने वाले अमेरिका जैसे देश में भी ऐसी तमाम घटनाएं होती रहती हैं जिन्हें देखकर हम भी यह कह सकते हैं कि भारत ही नहीं बल्कि पूरी दुनिया ही 'सपेरों' या 'बाज़ीगरों' की दुनिया है।अभी कुछ दिन पूर्व ही पाकिस्तान के कराची नगर में यातायात का एक बड़ा पुल उद्धाटन होने के मात्र एक सप्ताह के भीतर ही ढह गया। इस पुल का उद्धाटन पाक राष्ट्रपति परवेंज मुशर्रंफ द्वारा किया गया था। इस विशाल पुल के निर्माण में भारी लागत आई थी तथा प्रतिष्ठित सेतु निर्माण कम्पनी द्वारा इसे बनाया गया था। अचानक हुई इस दुर्घटना में कई लोग मारे भी गए थे। अब ऐसे सेतु निर्माण को जोकि 100 वर्षों के बजाए मात्र एक सप्ताह के भीतर ही अपनी आयु पूरी कर चुका हो इसे क्या कहा जाना चाहिए? क्या यह 'बाज़ीगरी' का एक नमूना कहा जाए?

----------


## gangu teli

इसी प्रकार गत 1 अगस्त को अमेरिका के मिनिएपोलिस में मिसीसिपी नदी पर बना एक पुल अचानक ढह गया। इसमें भी काफ़ी लोग हताहत हुए। कहा जाता है कि अमेरिका, ब्रिटेन व और कई ऐसे सम्पन्न देश इस प्रकार के निर्माण के पूरा होने के समय ही निर्माण किए गए प्रोजेक्ट पर उसके समाप्त या अयोग्य होने की तिथि भी अंकित कर देते हैं। आख़िर मिसीसिपी के हादसे में ऐसा क्यों नहीं हो पाया? अमेरिका जैसे देश को स्वयं 'बाज़ीगरों' व 'सपेरों' जैसी राह क्यों तय करनी पड़ी? अमेरिका तो स्वयं को 'त्रिकालदर्शी' मानता है। फिर आख़िर उस 'त्रिकालदर्शी' को इस बात का अंदाज़ा क्यों नहीं हो सका कि मिसीसिपी नदी पर बना यह ऐतिहासिक पुल जिस पर कि लगभग 5 लाख वाहन प्रतिदिन गुंजरते हैं, अचानक किसी भी समय ढह सकता है।यह तो था अमेरिका महान की इंजीनियरिंग 'बाज़ीगरी' का एक छोटा सा उदाहरण। राहत पहुँचाने व दैवी विपदाओं का सामना करने में भी अमेरिका कोई नेपाल या बंगलादेश से अधिक आधुनिक नहीं है। गत् कुछ वर्षों में अमेरिका ने कैटरीना व रीटा जैसे कई समुद्री तूंफानों का सामना किया है। इन तूफ़ानों की पूर्व सूचना मिलने के बाद भी अमेरिका अपने देशवासियों को इस प्राकृतिक विपदा के क़हर से बचा न सका। यहाँ तक कि हंजारों तूंफान पीड़ितों के मकान उजड़ गए। तमाम लोग घर से बेघर हो गए। अनेकों अपने रोंजगार गंवा बैठे। आज 4 वर्ष बीत जाने के बावजूद उन तूफ़ानों से प्रभावित व पीड़ित लोगों को न तो ठीक से राहत पहुँच पाई है न ही वे आत्मनिर्भर हो सके हैं। यहाँ तक कि कैटरीना व रीटा के बाद और भी तूंफानों का सिलसिला अमेरिका में जारी है परन्तु प्रभावितों को राहत के नाम पर वही ' बाज़ीगरों ' व ' सपेरों ' के देश जैसी कारगुज़ारियाँ । ऐसी और भी तमाम बातें हैं जो हमें यह सोचने को बाध्य करती हैं कि केवल भारत को ही 'बाज़ीगरों' व 'सपेरों' का देश नहीं कहा जा सकता बल्कि स्वयं अमेरिका ' महान ' भी इन्हीं देशों की सूची में आता है। अत: इस प्रकार के व्यंग्य बांण चलाने से पहले ज़रूरी है कि महान देशों द्वारा अपने देश की व्यवस्थाओं पर भी समुचित नज़र डाली जाए ।

----------


## gangu teli

गिलहरी पर चलेगा अजीबोगरीब मुकदमा  (28 मार्च 2013 ) ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................  अमरीका में ‘ग्राउंडहॉग डे’ बसंत के आगमन का उत्सव है.अमेरिका का एक खास ग्राउंडहॉग जो गिलहरी प्रजाति का जीव है पर अदालत में मुकादमा चलाया जाएगा. दरअसल ये ग्राउंडहॉग बसंत के आगमन की ख़बर देने के लिए मशहूर रहा है.लेकिन इस साल उसका अनुमान गलत साबित हो गया. पर बात यहीं खत्म नहीं हुई. अब सरकारी अफसर इस ग्राउंडहॉग के ख़िलाफ़ कानूनी कार्रवाई करने जा रहे हैं.अमरीका के ओहायो प्रांत में सरकारी महकमे ने इसके ख़िलाफ़ ‘आरोप पत्र’ जारी किया है.पुंक्ससुटानी फिल नाम का यह गिलहरी बसंत के आने की ख़बर देने के लिए बेहद मशहूर रहा है.।फिल की गलत भविष्यवाणी की चर्चा सोशल मीडिया पर भी जोर शोर से चल रही है.जाड़े में आराम फरमाने के बाद दो फरवरी को पुंक्ससुटानी फिल अपने घरौंदे से उस वक्त बाहर निकल गया था , जब उसने पाया कि उसकी परछाई दिखाई नहीं दे रही है ।

----------


## gangu teli

" पुंक्ससुटानी फिल ने यह जानबूझकर और पूरी तरह से सोच समझकर किया. उसकी इस हरकत कीवजह से लोगों को ऐसा लगा कि बसंत जल्दी आएगा ",माइक मोज़र, बटलर काउंटी के अभियोजक !!!   ....................................  यह बसंत के जल्दी आने के बारे में पुंक्ससुटानी फिल की तरफ से दी गई सूचना थी.लेकिन ओहायो के बटलर काउंटी के मजाकिया अभियोजकों ने इस गिलहरी पर लोगों को जानबूझकर गुमराह करने का आरोप लगाया है.उनका कहना है कि यह एक गंभीर अपराध है और इसकी सज़ा मौत होनी चाहिए.बटलर काउंटी के अभियोजक माइक मोज़र का कहना है,“पुंक्ससुटानी फिल ने यह जानबूझकर और पूरी तरह से सोच समझकर किया. उसकी इस हरकत की वजह से लोगों को ऐसा लगा कि बसंत जल्दी आएगा.” ..................................................  ..............................वकील करेगा पैरवी ..................................................  ..............................अमरीका के ओहायो प्रांत में यह अजीबोगरीब मुकदमा चलाया जा रहा है.उन्होंने कहा कि गलत भविष्यवाणी एक अपराध है और इससे ओहायो राज्य की शांति और अखंडता भंग होती है.लेकिन इन गिलहरियों के लिए खास तौर पर मनाए जानेवाले ‘ग्राउंडहॉग डे’ का आयोजन करने वाले क्लब से जुड़े बिल डिली कहते हैं कि फिल का वकील उसकी पैरवी करेगा.बिल का कहना है कि फिल को लोग बहुत प्यार करते हैं और उसकी गलती के लिए मौत की सजा बेहद कड़ी होगी.इस इलाके में तापमान कम बना हुआ है. रविवार को तूफान की आशंका जताई गई है और बर्फबारी का भी अंदाजा लगाया गया है.पश्चिमी पेनसिल्वेनिया के इस छोटे से शहर में हज़ारों लोग ग्राउंडहॉग डे के दिन फिल की भविष्यवाणी देखने आते हैं.    http://mobile.bbc.co.uk/hindi/intern...undhog_case_vr

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> सुरक्षित पोस्ट 6


बाकी की पोस्ट असुरक्षित लगती है का आपको :):

----------


## apnapan.pyar

हा हा हा !!!!

कपड़े बदलने मे पाँच मिनट का भी समय नहीं लगाया !!!!

अरे दस पंद्रह मिनट रुक जाते !!!!

किसी को पता लग गया तो हमरे सिवा !!!! 

हा हा हा !!!!

----------


## vedant thakur

गंगू भाई क्या आप अपनी प्रविष्टियाँ क्रम से करने के लिए इन्हें बाद में सम्पादित करने के इरादे से  सुरक्षित कर रहे हैं ??
शुक्र हैं आपने सुरक्षित के स्थान पर आरक्षित शब्द का उपयोग नही किया !!!  हीहीही...

----------


## ashwanimale

> मै एसा क्यों हूँ <<<
> मैं वेसा क्यों हूँ >>>>
> मैं एसा क्यों नहीं हूँ >>>>
> मैं वेसा क्यों नहीं हूँ <<<<
> 
> मैं एसा भी ठीक हूँ >>>>
> 
> मैं वेसा भी ठीक हूँ <<<<
> 
> ...


सही कहा आपने आप वैसे भी ठीक थे, कम से कम गुस्सा तो हो जाते थे कभी-२???

----------


## ashwanimale

> हा हा हा !!!!
> 
> कपड़े बदलने मे पाँच मिनट का भी समय नहीं लगाया !!!!
> 
> अरे दस पंद्रह मिनट रुक जाते !!!!
> 
> किसी को पता लग गया तो हमरे सिवा !!!! 
> 
> हा हा हा !!!!


आपको तो पता ही था की शेर कभी कपड़े नहीं बदलते!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आपको तो पता ही था की शेर कभी कपड़े नहीं बदलते!


अजी शेर तो नंगे घूमते है जी !!!!

अब तो बच्चो को भी पैदा होते ही कपड़े से धक दिया जाता है !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> अजी शेर तो नंगे घूमते है जी !!!!
> 
> अब तो बच्चो को भी पैदा होते ही कपड़े से धक दिया जाता है !!!


जी हाँ, इस विकास के चक्र का अंतिम पहलू वहीँ पहुंचेगा, जहाँ से शुरू हुआ था, १. कपड़े अच्छे वे जिनको पहनने पर लगे कि फ्री हैं, और फ्री कब होते हैं जब कपड़े न पहने, नमूने के तौर पर विरोधाभास का उदाहरण दे रहा हूँ, २. जूते वे अच्छे जिनको पहनने पर यह लगे की कुछ नहीं पहना|

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> जी हाँ, इस विकास के चक्र का अंतिम पहलू वहीँ पहुंचेगा, जहाँ से शुरू हुआ था, १. कपड़े अच्छे वे जिनको पहनने पर लगे कि फ्री हैं, और फ्री कब होते हैं जब कपड़े न पहने, नमूने के तौर पर विरोधाभास का उदाहरण दे रहा हूँ, २. जूते वे अच्छे जिनको पहनने पर यह लगे की कुछ नहीं पहना|


अजी हमारा तो कपड़े बदलने से आशय आईडी बदलने से था !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> अजी हमारा तो कपड़े बदलने से आशय आईडी बदलने से था !!!


हाँ, जी, आपकी पहेली ही न समझ आई तो उत्तर क्या खाक देता, वैसे मेरी बात गलत है की विकास का पहिया वापसी पर है?

----------


## gangu teli

> बाकी की पोस्ट असुरक्षित लगती है का आपको :):


जी नही ......... वो टाईम अप हो गया था !!!!

----------


## gangu teli

> गंगू भाई क्या आप अपनी प्रविष्टियाँ क्रम से करने के लिए इन्हें बाद में सम्पादित करने के इरादे से  सुरक्षित कर रहे हैं ??शुक्र हैं आपने सुरक्षित के स्थान पर आरक्षित शब्द का उपयोग नही किया !!!  हीहीही...


जी वेदांत भय्या ...... सही समझे आप , वैसे आरक्षण से याद आया कि कुछ वर्ष पूर्व आरक्षण के लिए गुर्जर समाज द्वारा चलाए गए आन्दोलन पर भी एक फिल्म आने वाली है ....................  " गुर्जर आन्दोलन " !!!!

----------


## gangu teli

> अजी हमारा तो कपड़े बदलने से आशय आईडी बदलने से था !!!


काहे को अन्धेरे मे तीर चला रहे है पंकज जी !!!! हीहीही

----------


## vedant thakur

> जी वेदांत भय्या ...... सही समझे आप , वैसे आरक्षण से याद आया कि कुछ वर्ष पूर्व आरक्षण के लिए गुर्जर समाज द्वारा चलाए गए आन्दोलन पर भी एक फिल्म आने वाली है ....................  " गुर्जर आन्दोलन " !!!!


गंगू  भाई ये "भय्या" और "भाई" इन दोनों शब्दों का औचित्य समान होने के बावजूद "भय्या" में कितना अपनापन झलकता है !!
आज से अपन दोनों भय्या भय्या ............... लेकिन चौपाल की वो खट्टी मीठी यादो को मत भूलिएगा !!

----------


## vedant thakur

> काहे को अन्धेरे मे तीर चला रहे है पंकज जी !!!! हीहीही


मोडर्न अर्जुन बनने के लिए संघर्ष  कर रहे हैं !! :pointlol:

----------


## ashwanimale

> गंगू  भाई ये "भय्या" और "भाई" इन दोनों शब्दों का औचित्य समान होने के बावजूद "भय्या" में कितना अपनापन झलकता है !!
> आज से अपन दोनों भय्या भय्या ............... लेकिन चौपाल की वो खट्टी मीठी यादो को मत भूलिएगा !!


खट्टी मीठी यादो का लिंक चाहिए, समयाभाव में देख न सका था!

----------


## vedant thakur

> खट्टी मीठी यादो का लिंक चाहिए, समयाभाव में देख न सका था!


मित्र माले जी उस समय गंगू भय्या अपनी पहचान छिपाने के लिए जान बूझकर त्रुटिपूर्ण हिंदी लिख रहे थे और हम दोनों ही एक दूजे को शक भरी नजरों से देख रहे थे ...... देखता हूँ लिंक अगर ढूँढ सका तो

----------


## vedant thakur

माले जी लीजिए ...........
http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1876366
यहाँ से पढिये ....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> काहे को अन्धेरे मे तीर चला रहे है पंकज जी !!!! हीहीही


नहीं जी हम अंधेरे मे तीर नहीं चलाते !!!!

मैंने जी पूरे विश्वास के साथ ये बात कही थी !!!!

और ये बात मैंने आपके लिए नहीं कही थी !!!!

फोरम के एक सम्मानित सदस्य के लिए कही थी !!!!

अब ये न पूछना ये सम्मानित सदस्य कौन है !!! :):

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्र माले जी उस समय गंगू भय्या अपनी पहचान छिपाने के लिए जान बूझकर त्रुटिपूर्ण हिंदी लिख रहे थे और हम दोनों ही एक दूजे को शक भरी नजरों से देख रहे थे ...... देखता हूँ लिंक अगर ढूँढ सका तो


चलिये जाने दीजिये, क्या करेंगे कष्ट करके, क्योंकि इन-का-हमारा नाता भी अब नया नहीं रहा, इनके कई रंगों से परिचित हो चुका हूं अब तक, इसलिये आगे बढ़ते हैं, और कोई नई ताजा बताईये, नाना जी के शहर से जाने के बाद की कोई सूचना नहीं मिली,

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी लीजिए ...........
> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1876366
> यहाँ से पढिये ....


हम्म सिलसिला रोचक है, अब प्राप्त लिंक से आगे पढ़ता हूँ,

----------


## ashwanimale

> हम्म सिलसिला रोचक है, अब प्राप्त लिंक से आगे पढ़ता हूँ,


*पढ़ने के बाद निष्कर्ष:* तेली और वीटी दोनों जीदार-दिलदार पर्सानिलिटीज ठहरी, कांटे का मुकाबला स्थगित हो गया था। खेद! अत: जारी रहें|

----------


## gangu teli

> गंगू  भाई ये "भय्या" और "भाई" इन दोनों शब्दों का औचित्य समान होने के बावजूद "भय्या" में कितना अपनापन झलकता है !!आज से अपन दोनों भय्या भय्या ............... लेकिन चौपाल की वो खट्टी मीठी यादो को मत भूलिएगा !!


हाँ जी ..... सही कहा आपने .... परन्तु हम तो कब से आपको भय्या मान चुके थे पर आप ठाकुर हो गये ....और हम तेली रह गये.... एक पम किया था ....जवाब देना भी मुनासिब नही समझा आपने ... दर्द भरी शायरी कही से उठाकर चेपने लग गये फोरम पे .... कुछ शुकून मिला ...... परन्तु अब आपको मेरे साथ पम पम खेलना पडेगा पडेगा ..... तभी कुछ हो सकता है ....अगर  मुझे झेल गये तो सोभाग्य आपका ........  नही तो दुर्भाग्य हमारा !!!!!!!

----------


## gangu teli

> हम्म सिलसिला रोचक है, अब प्राप्त लिंक से आगे पढ़ता हूँ,


कुछ रोचक मिले मुझे भी बताना माले साहब  .................... शुभरात्रि !!!!!!!

----------


## vedant thakur

> चलिये जाने दीजिये, क्या करेंगे कष्ट करके, क्योंकि इन-का-हमारा नाता भी अब नया नहीं रहा, इनके कई रंगों से परिचित हो चुका हूं अब तक, इसलिये आगे बढ़ते हैं, और कोई नई ताजा बताईये, नाना जी के शहर से जाने के बाद की कोई सूचना नहीं मिली,


जी हाँ कल से निरंतर गपशप पर धमाल मचाएंगे मिलकर और आपको भी न्यौता दे रहा हूँ वहाँ आने का !!

----------


## vedant thakur

> हाँ जी ..... सही कहा आपने .... परन्तु हम तो कब से आपको भय्या मान चुके थे पर आप ठाकुर हो गये ....और हम तेली रह गये.... एक पम किया था ....जवाब देना भी मुनासिब नही समझा आपने ... दर्द भरी शायरी कही से उठाकर चेपने लग गये फोरम पे .... कुछ शुकून मिला ...... परन्तु अब आपको मेरे साथ पम पम खेलना पडेगा पडेगा ..... तभी कुछ हो सकता है ....अगर  मुझे झेल गये तो सोभाग्य आपका ........  नही तो दुर्भाग्य हमारा !!!!!!!


अपुन तय्यार है बस एड्रेस,फोन नम्बर,बेंक अकाउंट नम्बर,क्रेडिट कार्ड नम्बर वगेरह न पूछने का वायदा करे तो आपके हर संदेश का उत्तर देने का प्रयत्न करूँगा मित्र !!.........................हीहीही...

----------


## ashwanimale

एड्रेस(मकान अपना नहीं किराये का मांग लो एड्रेस),फोन नम्बर (प्रीपेड जब चाहो बदल दो),बेंक अकाउंट नम्बर(मिनिमम बैलेंस का फाइन पड़ता है), क्रेडिट कार्ड (सवाल ही नहीं, ग्रामीड़ बैंक में ये सुविधा कोई जनता नहीं)

----------


## ashwanimale

> जी हाँ कल से निरंतर गपशप पर धमाल मचाएंगे मिलकर और आपको भी न्यौता दे रहा हूँ वहाँ आने का !!


चलिए ठीक रहा, मिलेंगे वहां, 
* अधूरा उत्तर दिया आपने?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

The Hobbit An Unexpected Journey 

ये 353 mb की मूवी है ब्लू रे प्रिंट मे वो भी हिन्दी मे !!!!

----------


## vedant thakur

> चलिए ठीक रहा, मिलेंगे वहां, 
> * अधूरा उत्तर दिया आपने?


अगर आपको यह अधूरा लग रहा है तो पूरा प्रश्न पीएम में लिख भेजिए !!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> लिंक??? टोपिक क्या है फिलिम का?


टोपिक मुझे नहीं पता जी !! मैंने देखि नहीं है फिल्म !!!!

और यहाँ मुझे लिंक पोस्ट करना नहीं आता !!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> टोपिक मुझे नहीं पता जी !! मैंने देखि नहीं है फिल्म !!!!
> 
> और यहाँ मुझे लिंक पोस्ट करना नहीं आता !!!!


*आप भी अपनी ही केटेगिरी मे आते हो बिडु*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

आशा है शायद आपको लिंक मिल गया होगा !!!!

----------


## vedant thakur

> The Hobbit An Unexpected Journey 
> 
> ये *353 mb* की मूवी है ब्लू रे प्रिंट मे वो भी हिन्दी मे !!!!


यह कोई स्टेटिस्टिक्स थोड़े ही है मित्र ,मेरे पास तो यही मूवी 2.63 GB में है !

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *आप भी अपनी ही केटेगिरी मे आते हो बिडु*


हे हे हे !!!!

अपनी केटेगरी और भी ऊची है आपकी तरह !!!! :):

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हे हे हे !!!!
> 
> अपनी केटेगरी और भी ऊची है आपकी तरह !!!! :):


*हा हा हा हा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,क्या करे अब ये केटेगिरी छुटती ही नही हे 
आदत सी हो गई हे अब इसकी*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> यह कोई स्टेटिस्टिक्स थोड़े ही है मित्र ,मेरे पास तो यही मूवी 2.63 GB में है !


मैं तो इतना जानता हूँ जी !!!!

ये 353 mb मे आपके pc देखने लायक साफ प्रिंट की मूवी होगी !!!!

अभी मैंने डाउन्लोड नहीं की है !!!

2-3 दिन मे बेशक डाउन्लोड करके मैं आपको इसके चित्र दिखा दूंगा !!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *हा हा हा हा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,क्या करे अब ये केटेगिरी छुटती ही नही हे 
> आदत सी हो गई हे अब इसकी*


हा हा हा !!!!

कुछ चीजे ऐसी होती है जी जो न आए ही तो बेहतर है !!!! :):

----------


## ashwanimale

> अगर आपको यह अधूरा लग रहा है तो पूरा प्रश्न पीएम में लिख भेजिए !!


नहीं, यह उत्तर भी स्फिशियेंट है, दौड़ेगा|

----------


## Krishna

हो क्या रहा है | ..............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

मक्खी मार रहे है !!!!!! :):

----------


## ashwanimale

कहाँ क्या हो रहा है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा !!!!
> 
> कुछ चीजे ऐसी होती है जी जो न आए ही तो बेहतर है !!!! :):


*हा ये भी सही हे ,,ओर सुनाओ लाईफ़ मे क्या चल रहा हे कुछ नया ??*

----------


## ashwanimale

> हा हा हा !!!!
> 
> कुछ चीजे ऐसी होती है जी जो न आए ही तो बेहतर है !!!! :):


यह पहेली सोल्व - बाढ़

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *हा ये भी सही हे ,,ओर सुनाओ लाईफ़ मे क्या चल रहा हे कुछ नया ??*


मस्त चकाचक चल रही है जी लाइफ !!!

हाँ लेकिन कुछ नया नहीं है !!! कुछ नए की कोशिश जारी है जी !!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> मक्खी मार रहे है !!!!!! :):


*क्यो चोहान साहब की मार रहे हो*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> मस्त चकाचक चल रही है जी लाइफ !!!
> 
> हाँ लेकिन कुछ नया नहीं है !!! कुछ नए की कोशिश जारी है जी !!!


*जेसे ,,,,,,,, बोलो बोलो शर्माओ मत*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *क्यो चोहान साहब की मार रहे हो*


वो कहाँ मरवाएंगे !!!

वो तो चिपकाए बैठे है !!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *जेसे ,,,,,,,, बोलो बोलो शर्माओ मत*


हे हे हे !!!

नहीं जी वो तो आपको जभी पता चल जाएगा !!!

----------


## vedant thakur

> मैं तो इतना जानता हूँ जी !!!!
> 
> ये 353 mb मे आपके pc देखने लायक साफ प्रिंट की मूवी होगी !!!!
> 
> अभी मैंने डाउन्लोड नहीं की है !!!
> 
> 2-3 दिन मे बेशक डाउन्लोड करके मैं आपको इसके चित्र दिखा दूंगा !!!!


मेरे पास तो ऐसा प्रिंट है जी .............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मेरे पास तो ऐसा प्रिंट है जी .............


फोटो दिख नहीं रही जी !!!!

----------


## vedant thakur

> फोटो दिख नहीं रही जी !!!!


आपके पास स्लो इंटरनेट कनेक्शन है शायद मुझे तो दिख रही है जी ..........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आपके पास स्लो इंटरनेट कनेक्शन है शायद मुझे तो दिख रही है जी ..........


मेरे ख्याल से भारत मे 3g स्लो कनेक्शन तो नहीं है !!!

----------


## gangu teli

इस देश में है इंटरनेट की सबसे तेज स्पीड ------------------------------ ------------------------------ ------------------------------आपको जानकर हैरानी होगी की आईटी क्षेत्र में अपना लोहा मनवा चुका भारत इंटरनेट स्पीड के मामले में काफी पीछे है। दुनिया के 222 देशों की लिस्ट में भारत का स्थान 108 है। भारत में डाउनलोड स्पीड 184 केपीबीएस है। दुनिया में सबसे तेज इंटरनेट स्पीड के मामले में पहले नंबर पर है—*साउथ कोरिया - इस देश में इंटरनेट डाउनलोड की औसत स्पीड 2,202 केपीबीएस है और0इंटरनेट स्पीड के मामले में यह देश पहले स्थान पर है।*रोमानिया- पूर्वी यूरोप में बसा रोमानिया इंटरनेट डाउनलोड स्पीड के मामले में दूसरे स्थान पर है इस देश में औसत इंटरनेट डाउनलोड स्पीड 1909 केपीबीएस है।*बुल्गारिया - यहां औसत इंटरनेट डाउनलोड स्पीड 1611 केपीबीएस है इसकी वर्ल्ड रैंकिंग 3 है।*लिथूआनिया- यहां इंटरनेट की औसत गति 1463 केपीबीएस है और इंटरनेट स्पीड के मामले में यह दुनिया में चौथे स्थान पर है।*लातविया- यह छोटा से देश में इंटरनेट की औसत गति 1377 केपीबीएस है और दुनिया में इंटरनेट स्पीड के मामले में पांचवे स्थान पर है।source:http://business.bhaskar.com/article/

----------


## ashwanimale

> आपके पास स्लो इंटरनेट कनेक्शन है शायद मुझे तो दिख रही है जी ..........


आपको तो दिखेगी ही ड्राप बॉक्स में है न?



> मेरे ख्याल से भारत मे 3g स्लो कनेक्शन तो नहीं है !!!


मुझे ब्रोड्बैंड पर भी नहीं दिखी,

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आपको तो दिखेगी ही ड्राप बॉक्स में है न?
> 
> मुझे ब्रोड्बैंड पर भी नहीं दिखी,


हाँ यही कह रहा हूँ जी नहीं दिख रही !!!

लेकिन ये मान ही नहीं रहे !!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

गो गोआ कौन कैसी फिल्म है ???

किसी ने देखि है क्या ???

मेरे एक दोस्त ने अच्छी बताई थी !!!

लेकिन वो भी किसी के कहने पर बता रहा था !!!

कह रहा था काफी हंसी मज़ाक है उस फिल्म मे !!!!

किसी ने देखि है तो बताओ कैसी है ??

तो डाउन्लोड कर लू !!!

----------


## vedant thakur

> हाँ यही कह रहा हूँ जी नहीं दिख रही !!!
> 
> लेकिन ये मान ही नहीं रहे !!!!


मान गया सरकार मान गया ............ अब देखिये और बताईये ........

----------


## ashwanimale

> मान गया सरकार मान गया ............ अब देखिये और बताईये ........


गजब क्वालिटी ........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मान गया सरकार मान गया ............ अब देखिये और बताईये ........


अजी हम काहे के सरकार है जी !!!

हम तो एक सीधी सादी जनता मे से ही एक एक सीधे सादे प्राणी है !!! 


अजी और ढाई जीबी से अधिक की मूवी तो इतनी साफ तो दिखेगी ही !!!!

जो 353 वाली है उसका प्रिंट भी काफी साफ है मुझे फोटो खिचनी नहीं आती नहीं तो आपको दिखा देता !!!

----------


## vedant thakur

> गजब क्वालिटी ........


यही शब्द (लेकिन पंकज जी के मुंह से )सुनने के लिए तो इतनी मेहनत की थी हीहीही...!!

----------


## vedant thakur

> नहीं तो आपको दिखा देता !!!


मैं डर गया महोदय ........... अब तो आपके घर आकर आपके साथ ही यह मूवी देखूंगा .........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मैं डर गया महोदय ........... अब तो आपके घर आकर आपके साथ ही यह मूवी देखूंगा .........


आ जाओ जी आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है !!!!!

----------


## vedant thakur

> आ जाओ जी आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है !!!!!


ठीक है जी .............

----------


## ashwanimale

> यही शब्द (लेकिन पंकज जी के मुंह से )सुनने के लिए तो इतनी मेहनत की थी हीहीही...!!


हो सकता हैं की उनहोंने गिलौरी पान खा रखा हो??

----------


## gangu teli

मैं शहर भर में एक ही दर्द पसंद हूँ !!!!गर चाहिए दुआ तो मेरा दिल दुखाइए !!!

----------


## gangu teli

मुस्कुराने से भी होता है ग़में-दिल बयां !!मुझे रोने की आदत हो ये ज़रूरी तो नही !!!

----------


## gangu teli

एक दिन वो हमसे मिली तो पूछ बैठी ,, क्या हमें याद करते हो ......------------------------------ ------------------------------ ------------------------------------------------------------ ------------------------------ ------------------------------------------------------------ ------------------------------ ------------------------------------------------------------ ------------------------------ ------------------------------------------------------------ ------------------------------ ------------------------------...............अब उसे कौन बताये की याद करना इतना आसन होता तो हम अपनी क्लास में टॉप न कर लेते .......

----------


## gangu teli

" Hats off  " का क्या मतलब होता है . मित्र लोग बताए प्लीज !!!!!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> " Hats off  " का क्या मतलब होता है . मित्र लोग बताए प्लीज !!!!!!!


कोई नहीं बता रहा ????

----------


## gangu teli

अजी ये कुछ नयी भाषा का शब्द है , है तो इँग्लिश मे परन्तु गूगल ट्राँसलेटर भी अनुवाद नही कर पा रहा । कुछ और भी है जैसे ....................  a6a 2no ko g9t !!!

----------


## gangu teli

आप आश्चर्यचकित रह जायेँगे जब आपको चलेगा कि 2013 मेँ....., 4/4/2013- वृहस्पतिवार,................  ....  6/6/2013- वृहस्पतिवार, ....................8/8/2013- वृहस्पतिवार, ....................10/10/ 2013-वृहस्पतिवार , .................... 12/12/ 2013- वृहस्पतिवार .....,....................,है ना मजेदार...???

----------


## ashwanimale

बिना पढे पुस्तक को अपने पास रखना, अपना कमाया धन दूसरों के हवाले करना, अच्छी बात नहीं, इनसे दूर रहने में लाभ है

----------


## ashwanimale

दबंग भाई नमस्कार

----------


## apnapan.pyar

....................

----------


## ashwanimale

ये कहां आ गये हम हूजूर चलते-2,

----------


## ashwanimale

> अरे ऐसे ही भाग रहे हो पीएम का जवाब तो देते जाते !!!! v............


ये मिस्टर वी तो वहां गपशप फिल्मी में मस्त हैं। यहां ध्यान कहां उनका

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ये कहां आ गये हम हूजूर चलते-2,


आप जहां पर आए वही रंग बरसे जी !!!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ये मिस्टर वी तो वहां गपशप फिल्मी में मस्त हैं। यहां ध्यान कहां उनका



.......................

----------


## ashwanimale

बड़े अजीब हैं ये जिन्दगी के रास्ते, अनजाने मोड़ पर कुछ लोग
दोस्त बन जाते हैं. मिलने की खुशी दें या न दें,
बिछड़ने का गम जरुर दे जाते हैं.



- पता नहीं कहाँ गये किस रूप में छिपे इंगो

----------


## ashwanimale

> v का मतलब कुछ और भी हो सकता है जी !!! :):


जी हाँ. दुसरे व पांचवे मतलब से ही था इस पोस्ट का मतलब

----------


## ashwanimale

प्रेम से देती है, वह है बहन,
झगङकर देता है, वह है भाई,
पुछकर देता है, वह है पिताजी,
और बिना माँगे सबकुछ दे देती, है, वह है…………..”माँ”

----------


## ashwanimale

किसी और की नीव पर बना मकान जाने कब गिर जाये,
उसकी मजबूती का भरोसा तो तब होता है जब बुनियाद में हर ईंट अपने हाथों से रखी हो !..:

----------


## ashwanimale

चुप रहना ही बेहतर है, जमाने के हिसाब से……………………
……………….धोखा खा जाते है, अक्सर ज्यादा बोलने वाले !!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> जी हाँ. दुसरे व पांचवे मतलब से ही था इस पोस्ट का मतलब


...................... !!! !!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

वो खुदा था मेरा, अब ईमान है

चली गई छोड़ के, दिल अब उदास है

बेवफा नही कहूंगा अपने सनम को
क्यूंकी इश्क़ करना उसका मुझ पर अहसान है.

----------


## ashwanimale

> आपको तो सब पता ही होगा !!!!


आप भी कमाल करते हैं, जी, 
क्या सारी शक्तियां सारों के पास हैं, 
हम भी आपकी तरह अधिकतर बातों से अनभिज्ञ ही पाये जाते हैं, जी

----------


## ashwanimale

दिल तोड़ना सजा है मुहब्बत की!
दिल जोड़ना अदा है दोस्ती की!
मांगे जो कुर्बानियां वो है मुहब्बत!
और जो बिन मांगे कुर्बान हो जाये वो है दोस्ती!


*कैसी रही मित्र जी

----------


## ashwanimale

खैर, खून, खाँसी, खुसी, बैर, प्रीति, मदपान।
रहिमन दाबे न दबै, जानत सकल जहान॥4॥
अर्थ: दुनिया जानती है कि खैरियत, खून, खांसी, खुशी, दुश्मनी, प्रेम और मदिरा का नशा छुपाए नहीं छुपता है।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आप भी कमाल करते हैं, जी, 
> क्या सारी शक्तियां सारों के पास हैं, 
> हम भी आपकी तरह अधिकतर बातों से अनभिज्ञ ही पाये जाते हैं, जी


..................

----------


## ashwanimale

जो रहीम ओछो बढ़ै, तौ अति ही इतराय।
प्यादे सों फरजी भयो, टेढ़ो टेढ़ो जाय॥5॥
अर्थ: ओछे लोग जब प्रगति करते हैं तो बहुत ही इतराते हैं। वैसे ही जैसे शतरंज के खेल में जब प्यादा फरजी बन जाता है तो वह टेढ़ी चाल चलने लगता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

ये मेरा नहीं नादां उम्र और ऐसे हालत का दोष है, 
अंगड़ाई  ही  तो  ली  थी कि मुफ्त में मारा गया

----------


## ashwanimale

बिगरी बात बने नहीं, लाख करो किन कोय।
रहिमन बिगरे दूध को, मथे न माखन होय॥6॥
अर्थ: जब बात बिगड़ जाती है तो किसी के लाख कोशिश करने पर भी बनती नहीं है। उसी तरह जैसे कि दूध को मथने से मक्खन नहीं निकलता।

----------


## ashwanimale

आब गई आदर गया, नैनन गया सनेहि।
ये तीनों तब ही गये, जबहि कहा कछु देहि॥7॥
अर्थ: ज्यों ही कोई किसी से कुछ मांगता है त्यों ही आबरू, आदर और आंख से प्रेम चला जाता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

खीरा सिर ते काटिये, मलियत नमक लगाय।
रहिमन करुये मुखन को, चहियत इहै सजाय॥8॥
अर्थ: खीरे को सिर से काटना चाहिए और उस पर नमक लगाना चाहिए। यदि किसी के मुंह से कटु वाणी निकले तो उसे भी यही सजा होनी चाहिए।

----------


## ashwanimale

गहरी थी रात लेकिन हम खोये नहीं 
दर्द बहुत था दिल में पर हम रोये नहीं 
कोई नहीं हमारा जो पूंछे हमसे 
जग रहे हो किसी के लिए या सोये ही नहीं

----------


## gangu teli

शादी असली लडकी से ही करनी चाहिए   ---------------------------    ----------------------------  --------------------------- ---------------------------    ----------------------------  --------------------------- महिला तो जयवर्धने भी है !!!

----------


## gangu teli

"""""""" मैं ज्योति सिंह पांडे , दामिनी नही हूँ """""""""""" मैं दामिनी ! मैं दामिनी हूँ? पर कैसे ? किसने रखा मेरा ये नाम ? मेरे माँ पापा ने ? या मेरे भाइयों ने ? या उन लोगों ने जिन्होंने मुझे गोद में खिलाया है , जिनके साथ खेलकर मैं बड़ी हुई हूँ !जिनके साथ मैं झूला झूली उन सहेलियों ने , मेरे सारे दोस्तों ने जिनके साथ मैं सड़क किनारे गोल गप्पे खा रही हूँ , या फिल्म देखने जा रही हूँ ! नही ! इसका जवाब मेरे पास अभी है नही, मैं जानती नही ,.. शायद वक़्त कुछ सोच कर बैठा है ! शायद मेरे नए नाम के पीछे कुछ ऐसी कहानी हो जो मुझे अभी नही पता न हो ! इस सवाल का जवाब मिलकर ढूंढते हैं !मेरे पिता किसान है ! गरीब हैं ! इनकी हैसियत नही कि अपनी आँखों से कोई सपना देख सके , इसलिए इन्होने अपने सपनो को सहेज कर मेरे भीतर भरा है ! इन्होने अपनी ज़मीन बेच कर मुझे इतना पढाया है ,कि मैं सिर उठाकर जी सकूं ! इन्होने मेरे जीवन में रौशनी भर कर अपने जीवन को अंधेरों से बचाने के लिए मेरा नाम "ज्योति" रखा ! मैं"ज्योति सिंह पाण्डे" ! बी एस सी कर रही हूँ ! माँ बाप , छोटे भाई , सब गाँव में रहते हैं ! जिंदगी सुकून में है ! एक दम आराम ! आम जिंदगी जैसी होती है, वैसी ही मेरी है ! दिल्ली में रह रही हूँ ! दरअसल जहाँ मेरा गाँव हैं , वहां कुछ ज्यादा है नही, अब माँ बाप चाहते हैं की मैं खूब पढ़ लिख जाऊं, और बाद में अपने भाइयों का भविष्य भी बनाऊं ! फिर मेरे ऊपर बहुत सी ज़िम्मेदारी है ! उफ़ ! दिल्ली सपनो का शहर है ! हर राज्य कहीं यूपी वालों का है, कहीं बिहारियों का , कहीं मराठियों का , कहीं तमिल का ! एक दिल्ली ही है , जो सबका संगम है ! ये बाहें पसारकर सबका स्वागत करती है! सबसे आत्मीयता से मिलती है!कुछ ख़ास है यहाँ , अपनापन सा ! कहते हैं ये सुरक्षित नही है ! मुझे ऐसा नही लगता !"सुरक्षित असुरक्षित जगह नही , लोग होते हैं , माहौल होता है ! एक सड़क किसी को खा नही सकती ! एक शहर किसी को निगल नही सकता" !अभी मेरे पेपर हैं कल ही ! पढाई लिखाई सब ट्रैक पर है !पेपर ठीक ठाक निकल जाएं , फिर नौकरी ढूंढनी होगी, मैं बोझ नही बनना चाहती माँ बाप पर ! कम से कम इतना कर लूं कि पढ़ लूं और अपना खर्चा भी निकाल लूं !तनाव सा चल रहा है ! आज आखिरी पेपर है ! सब ठीक ठाक है, फिर भी न जाने क्यों , मन कुछ बेचैन है , कोई अनजान सी आहट साँसों से टकरा रही है ! आज पेपर दे लूं , फिर बाहर जाने का प्रोग्राम बनाउंगी!आह ! अब चैन की सांस आई ! आज पेपर पूरे हुए ! अब दिमाग को ज़रा आराम चाहिए ! थोडा सा चेंज , अरुण को फ़ोन करती हूँ! शाम तो हो ही गयी ! रात को फिल्म देखने जाने से बेहतर क्या हो सकता है !  ----- ( वसंत विहार बस स्टॉप ) --------यार ये ऑटो क्यों नही मिलता! इन ऑटो वालों को तो माफिया होना चाहिए, वाजिब दाम मांगने की बजाय सीधे सीधे गैर वाजिब वसूली करते हैं ! अब और कितना खड़ा रहना पड़ेगा स्टॉप पर , बस भी नही आ रही ! दिल्ली को हाई फाई बनाने की बात खूब करा लो नेताओं से, पर ये डीटीसी की शक्ल तो नसीब नही होती !अरे बस आ गयी ,पर चार्टर्ड है ! इसी में चलें क्या ? चलो आ जाओ , वो बुला भी रहा है ! रात हो गयी , और कब तक इंतज़ार करेंगे ,चलते हैं !एक बस, एक भी सवारी नही ! और ड्राईवर के अलावा,एक कंडक्टर, और तीन सहायक ! दीदी टिकट लो ! अरे माफ़ करना गलती से हाथ छू गया !कोई बात नही भैया !"इसके आगे दामिनी, जिंदगी के सबसे बुरे ,खौफनाक पलों को जीने वाली थी ! अगले 2 घंटे, उसके जिंदा शरीर को गिद्ध की तरह जैसे नोचा खसोटा गया, उसने दिल्ली को नही देश को ज़ार ज़ार रुलाया !दामिनी के साथ कंडक्टर ने बदतमीजी करना शुरू किया ! वैसे ही उसके दोस्त ने उसका बचाव किया ! कितनी बड़ी मुसीबत सामने मुंह खोले खड़ी थी , उसका अंदाज़ा अगले ही पल दोनों को हो गया ! उसके दोस्त को मार मार कर ,पीछे डाल दिया !अब दामिनी अकेली 5 दरिंदों के आगे घिरी थी ! बलात्कार का मतलब है किसी के साथ उसकी मर्ज़ी के बिना सम्बन्ध बनाना , मतलब "बलात ".अर्थात बल के आधार पर ! दामिनी का सिर्फ बलात्कार नही हुआ था ! उसके कतरे कतरे को लड़की होने की सजा दी गई थी !

----------


## gangu teli

दामिनी को पहले बहुत ही बुरी तरह से मारा पीटा गया !उसके सर को बस की ज़मीन पर पटक पटक कर मारा ! अधमरा करने के बाद , अब एक एक ने बारी बारी से उसके साथ बलात्कार किया ! बलात्कार,सिर्फ यौन सम्बन्ध बनाने तक नही था ! दांतों से सिर से पैरों तक जगह जगह काटा गया ! एक एक ने न जाने कितनी कितनी बार दामिनी से बलात्कार किया !दामिनी ने इस बीच हिम्मत नही हारी थी ! उसने आत्मसम्मान के आगे जान को अहमियत नही दी थी ! हो सकता है दामिनी सब कुछ चुपचाप सह लेती ,होने देती जो हो रहा था , तो उसकी जान नही जाती,पर जिनके खून में संघर्ष में हो, वो हालातों को जीतने नही देते ! पुरुष के अहम् को सबसे ज्यादा चोट शायद तभी पहुँचती है , जब औरत ,बगावत करने लगे ! जब वो उसके अहम् ,उसकी मर्ज़ी को न जीतने दे ! ऐसे वक़्त आदमी कुचलने पर उतर जाता है ! वही दामिनी के साथ हुआ ! उसके संघर्ष ने , उसकी हिम्मत ने उनके अहम् को चोट दी थी, तो अब बारी थी आखिरी और सबसे दुर्दांत चोट !बस में पहिये बदलने के लिए एक मोटी सी लोहे की रॉड होती है ! जो बांस के जितनी मोटी होती है ! दामिनी के योनी में लोहे की यही रॉड पूरे फ़ोर्स के साथ अन्दर तक घुसाई गयी और फिर उसे ताकत के साथ जोर जोर से घुमाया गया , जिससे उसकी आंतें उसमे लिपट गयी ! फिर उस रॉड को एक दम से खींच कर बाहर निकाला , और साथ में आंतें भी बाहर आ गयी !इसके बाद दामिनी को बिना कपड़ों के यूँ ही अपने दोस्त के साथ चलती बस से नीचे फेंक दिया ! दर्द से कराहता वो है, जो जिंदा हो, दामिनी मौत से भी ज्यादा मुर्दा हालत में थी ! दर्द भी अगर दर्द की इन्तेहा से आगे बढ़ जाए, तो महसूस होना बंद हो जाता है ! एक लड़की होने के नाते इतना जानती हूँ , लड़की जितने मर्ज़ी दर्द में हो, आबरू से कपड़ा हटना , गंवारा नही होता !पूरे आढे घंटे बीच सड़क पर दामिनी खुले शरीर से, खून में लथपथ , बाहर निकले माँस के लोथड़ के साथ पड़ी रही ! दिल्ली के दिलवाले , गाड़ियों में बैठे पास से गुज़र रहे थे , शीशा नीचे उतारते , नाक मुंह सिकोड़ते, थोड़ी हाय तौबा करते और हॉर्न बजाते हुए , साइड से निकल जाते ! दामिनी मदद मांग नही सकती थी ! इसलिए दिल्ली वालों ने मदद दी भी नही ! रास्ते में जब कुत्ता घायल पड़ा होता है, तो मुन्सिपलिटी की गाड़ी उसे अस्पताल भेज देती है ! इस देश में एक लड़की की किस्मत उतनी अच्छी भी नही होती ! आश्चर्य नही होता अगर उन 25मिनट में दामिनी और किसी के हाथों बलात्कार की शिकार हो जाती ! ............. http:// *chanchalsharmaa. *blogspot.in/ *2013/05/ *blog-post_4114.h *tml

----------


## gangu teli

कल एक शादी समारोह में जाना हुआ रिसेप्सन में मेरे पास बेठा एक लड़का अपने दोस्तों के साथ कुछ लडकियों पर गंदे कमेंट कर रहा था ''' कि देख क्या माल खड़ा है ''' वैसे उस लड़के के बारे में मुझे कुछ जानकारी थी ............. मैंने एक लड़की की तरफ इशारा कर के उस लड़के को कहा कि वो देख इस से अच्छा और मस्त माल तो उधर खड़ा है तो वो लड़का मुझ पर बिगड़ गया और बोला , अंकल होश में रह के बात करो वो मेरी बहन है ............. मैंने कहा बेटा जिन लडकियों को तू ''माल''कह रहा है वो भी तो किसी की बहन होगी?? उसके बाद वो नमूना मुझे फिर कही नजर नहीं आया !!!! ............. ( नेट से )

----------


## vedant thakur

माले जी हम पलके बिछाकर आपके लिए प्रतीक्षारत हैं !!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी हम पलके बिछाकर आपके लिए प्रतीक्षारत हैं !!!!


चैट भाषा से अंदाजा हुआ कि आप कुछ ज्यादा ही गुस्सा हो?

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर हो भी तो व्यक्त नहीं करते मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या सोच रहे हो मित्र

----------


## vedant thakur

> चैट भाषा से अंदाजा हुआ कि आप कुछ ज्यादा ही गुस्सा हो?


गुस्सा और हम .............हाहाहा............. बहुत परिश्रम करना पडेगा आपको हमको गुस्सा दिलाने के लिए .......

----------


## ashwanimale

मेरी १०९९५ वीं पोस्ट होने जा रही हैं ,और आपकी २८८७ वीं

----------


## ashwanimale

> गुस्सा और हम .............हाहाहा............. बहुत परिश्रम करना पडेगा आपको हमको गुस्सा दिलाने के लिए .......


अयं, उल्टा बोल गये आप, मुझे गुस्सा समाप्ति के लिये श्रम करना पड़ेगा कहते तो बात समझ आती।

----------


## ashwanimale

> अयं, उल्टा बोल गये आप, मुझे गुस्सा समाप्ति के लिये श्रम करना पड़ेगा कहते तो बात समझ आती।


और मुझसे नहीं गुस्सा हो आप - मैं यह कह रहा था

----------


## ashwanimale

किसी और से हो

----------


## ashwanimale

खैर कौन सी फिल्म में स्टूल की बात थी, याद दिलैयेगा

----------


## vedant thakur

> किसी और से हो


वो सब तो नाटक था मित्र ...............

----------


## ashwanimale

देखना तेली भाई आएगा तो यहाँ भी आएगा

----------


## vedant thakur

और आपको कान में बताऊं क्या ??? वो भी नाटक ही कर रही थी ..............हीहीही....

----------


## vedant thakur

ये तेली भाई भी अपुन को पसंद आया बंदा लाजवाब है ..........

----------


## ashwanimale

> वो सब तो नाटक था मित्र ...............


तब तो ठीक है

----------


## ashwanimale

> ये तेली भाई भी अपुन को पसंद आया बंदा लाजवाब है ..........


अपना तो पिछले जन्म का याडि है

----------


## vedant thakur

> अपना तो पिछले जन्म का याडि है


अच्छा ................ ग्रेट.......

----------


## gangu teli

गर्मी और बेइज्जती जितनी महसूस करो, उतनी ज्यादा लगती है !!!!!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

नैन लड़िहैं तो मनवा मा कसक होइबे करी,

----------


## ashwanimale

प्रेम का छुटि है पटाखा तो धमक होइबे करी

----------


## ashwanimale

रूप को मनमा बसैबा तो बुरा का होई है

----------


## ashwanimale

तोहू से प्रीत लगैबा तो बुरा का होई है

----------


## ashwanimale

प्रेम की नगरी म कुछ हमरा भी हक़ होइबे करी

----------


## ashwanimale

होई गवा मन मा मोरे तिछर्ई नजर का हल्ला

----------


## ashwanimale

गोरी को देखे बिना निंदिया न आवै हमका

----------


## ashwanimale

फाँस लगी है तो करेजवा म खटक होइबे करी

----------


## ashwanimale

आँख मिल गयी है सजनिया से तो नाचन लगी है

----------


## ashwanimale

प्यार की मीठी गजल मनवा भी गावन लगी है

----------


## ashwanimale

नैना जब लड़ी है तो भैय्या मन में कसक होइबे करी

----------


## ashwanimale

मन ले गयी रे धोबनिया रामा कैसा जादू डार के

----------


## ashwanimale

कैसा जादू डार के रे, कैसा टोना डार के



लागा गोरी गुजरिया से नेहा हमार
होइ गवा सारा चौपट मोरा रोजगार
लिंक

----------


## gangu teli

भडास .............

----------


## gangu teli

बकवास .............

----------


## gangu teli

मन की बात ............. और वो भी बिना लागलपेट

----------


## gangu teli

बढिया ............. सूत्रधार बधाई का पात्र है ............. अरे ये तो माले साब है !!! नमस्ते कैईषैन बा , ठिक बा ।

----------


## gangu teli

खैर ............. मोबाईल सेवा प्रदाता कम्पनी वोडाफोन से विनम्रता पुर्वक अनुरोध है कि

----------


## gangu teli

hutch कम्पनी खरीदते समय जितना भी तामझाम आपके हिस्से आया था वो पुराना हो गया है रे वोडाफोन , अबे सिस्टम खराब है तुम्हारा  .............  हर बार कह देते है कि हमारा सिस्टम सब कुछ सही बता रहा है ............. ऐसा भी क्या सिस्टम जो मै पोटी करके आऊ और वो अपने आप ठीक हो जाए !!! अपने आप सही हो जाता है , अपने आप ही खराब !!! कस्टमर केयर वाली मैडम बोलती है कि सैटिँगस सही नही होगी .............  अबे अब सैटिँग सही करने के लिए जमालगोटा की पुडिया खाकर संडास मे बैठा रहुँ क्या ??? कभी पाँच मिनट मे कभी पाँच घटे मे अपने आप सिस्टम सही हो जाता है !!!  कहने का तात्पर्य यही है कि अगर आपके पास सन्तोषजनक जवाब नही है तो कस्टमर के उपर बीट ना करे !!!

----------


## gangu teli

..........................

----------


## gangu teli

माना कि वोडाफोन का नेट फास्ट है पर कभी कभी ससूरो का सिस्टम ही लीद कर देता है !!!

----------


## gangu teli

ससूरे अपना सिस्टम ठीक नही करते और कस्टमर को दोष देते है , ये तो वो बात है कि  घरवाली पर जोर ना चले तो गधे को पीटने लग जाऔ ............

----------


## ashwanimale

*मन्ना डे की तबियत खराब, अस्पताल में भर्ती*

प्रसिद्ध गायक मन्ना डे (94वर्षीय) को सीने में संक्रमण की शिकायत के चलते अस्पताल में भर्ती कराया गया है। उनकी हालत गंभीर लेकिन स्थिर है। पिछले कुछ हफ्तों से उनका घर पर ही इलाज चल रहा था। मन्ना ने हिंदी और बांग्ला समेत कई भाषाओं में 3500 से अधिक गाने रिकॉर्ड कराए हैं। श्रोताओं के बीच वह अपने रोमांटिक, जटिल राग आधारित गानों, कव्वालियों और फास्ट ट्रैक गानों के लिए जाने जाते हैं।  डे के प्रसिद्ध गानों में लागा चुनरी में दाग (दिल ही तो है), पूछो ना कैसे मैने (मेरी सूरत तेरी आंखें), ए मेरी जोहर जबीं (वक्त), रमैया वत्ता वैया (श्री 420), झूमता मौसम मस्त महीना (उजाला), मस्ती भरा है शमा (चोरी-चोरी), जिंदगी कैसी है पहेली (आनंद), ये दोस्ती (शोले) और एक चतुर नार (पड़ोसन) शामिल हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

भयावह सन्नाटा चहुंओर

----------


## ashwanimale

इंतजार और इंतजार और इंतजार यही है एक कर्मठ और फौजी की किस्मत, किसका इंतजार?

----------


## ashwanimale

कोई बताये विश्वरूपम स्पोयलिंग है कि नहीं?

----------


## ashwanimale

आज तो बतियाने को तरस गया दबंग भईया भी नदारद। अब क्या बोलूं गुड नाइट या गुड मार्निंग।

----------


## gangu teli

कभी कभी कुछ वाकये ऐसे होते है , जो मजेदार होने के साथ साथ नसीहत भी दे जाते है !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

जैसे कौन से वाकये नसीहत दाता बन जाते हैं?

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*क्या हो रहा हे यहा ,,,,,,,,,,,, कोन किस को नसियत दे रहा हे*

----------


## ashwanimale

रियल किस्सा बताया जाएगा, सुनना है आपको?

----------


## umabua

> रियल किस्सा बताया जाएगा, सुनना है आपको?


किस्सागोई सुनने के लिए मैं भी चली आयी हूँ यहाँ ...

----------


## ashwanimale

> कभी कभी कुछ वाकये ऐसे होते है , जो मजेदार होने के साथ साथ नसीहत भी दे जाते है !!!


@ उमा जी, वो क्या है कि यह है वह पोस्ट जिसमें गंगू ने कहा था कि कुछ घटनायें मजेदार ढंग से शिक्षा देती है, हो सकता है गंगू के पास समय कम पड़ गया हो, उम्मीद है आज वे अपनी बात पूरी करेंगे।

----------


## umabua

> @ उमा जी, वो क्या है कि यह है वह पोस्ट जिसमें गंगू ने कहा था कि कुछ घटनायें मजेदार ढंग से शिक्षा देती है, हो सकता है गंगू के पास समय कम पड़ गया हो, उम्मीद है आज वे अपनी बात पूरी करेंगे।


फिर तो गंगू जी की अगली प्रतिक्रिया का इन्तिज़ार ही करना पडेगा ... अश्वनी जी !!

----------


## ashwanimale

> फिर तो गंगू जी की अगली प्रतिक्रिया का इन्तिज़ार ही करना पडेगा ... अश्वनी जी !!


हाँ, पर वे यह जान गये हैं अश्वनी भी बेसब्र हो रहा है, इसलिए आनन्दित होने को जानबूझ कर देर कर सकते हैं

----------


## gangu teli

माले साहब , थौडी व्यस्तता है , सौरी ।

----------


## gangu teli

अजी नही ऐसी बात नही है कि जानबूझ कर देरी कर रहा हुँ !! काहे को बदनाम करते है माले साब !!!

----------


## umabua

गंगू जी, कृपया आप अपना समय ले लें ... और जैसे ही अवसर मिले कृपया सम्बंधित वार्तालाप को  गति प्रदान करें .... 

मैं मानती हूँ कि निश्चित ही अश्वनी जी ने आपको बदनाम  नहीं किया  है ... अत्यधिक निकटता  एवं पर्याप्त स्नेह होने की दशा में ऐसे भाव  प्रायः प्रकट  ही हो जाते  हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

> गंगू जी, कृपया आप अपना समय ले लें ... और जैसे ही अवसर मिले कृपया सम्बंधित वार्तालाप को  गति प्रदान करें .... 
> 
> मैं मानती हूँ कि निश्चित ही अश्वनी जी ने आपको बदनाम  नहीं किया  है ... अत्यधिक निकटता  एवं पर्याप्त स्नेह होने की दशा में ऐसे भाव  प्रायः प्रकट  ही हो जाते  हैं


आपने सच कहा, बल्कि आपने स्नेह पकड़ लिया, लेकिन गंगू न समझ सके|

----------


## gangu teli

हाहाहा ............. माले साहब , मै तो समझ गया था , पर आप मेरी पोस्ट को नही समझ सके ............. वैसे आप सभी की जिज्ञाषा से मुझे ऐसा लग रहा है जैसे किसी फिल्म के निर्माण की लागत से ज्यादा उसके प्रचार मे खर्चा कर दिया गया हो !!! हाहाहा ............. जब पोस्ट करु ये मत कहियेगा कि ............. ये भी कोई  वाकया है !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

मैं भी समझ गया था, यह नोकझोक आपसे सीधी वार्ता का प्रयास था, जो कि कई दिनों से हो नहीं पाई थी। और आप लिखिये तो सही,

----------


## gangu teli

पहले वाला किस्सा तो लंबा पडेगा , अभी परसोँ दोपहर की ताजा घटना सुनाता हुँ ..... कल मै गाँव से शहर आ रहा था , मेरे आगे वाली सीट पर एक स्मार्ट सा लडका अपनी बीवी के साथ बैठा था , बस थोडी दूर ही चली थी कि अचानक उपर रखी झाडू ( खजूर वाली ) फिसल कर लडके के सर मे जा लगी , चोट तो क्या लगनी थी , बस वो चौँक गया और फिर झाडू उठाकर उपर पाईप के समानान्तर ना रख कर आडी रख दी ... पन्द्रह बीस मिनट बाद झाडू फिर से आ गिरी  .....  उसने फिर से उठाकर उपर रख दी और कुछ क्षण एकटक उपर देखता रहा ( शायद दिमाग लगा रहा होगा ) फिर उठा और झाडू की लटकती रस्सी को पाईप से बाँधने लगा ..... ये देखकर पीछे से एक बूढे ताऊ की आवाज आई - अरै भाई , इसनै ठा के सीट के निचे पटक दे , बुहारी तो सै  ( अरे भाई इसको सीट के नीचे फैँक दे , झाडू ही तो है ) !!!  ये सुन कर सबकी हंसी फूट पडी  !!! उसने शर्मिँदा सा होकर चुपचाप झाडू को उपर से उठाया और सीट के नीचे रख दिया !!  ---------------------------    ----------------------------  --------------------------- अब इस घटना से सबक क्या मिलता है , ये आप जो भी समझे पर मुझे लगता है कि हर जगह भद्र पूरुष बन के दिमाग लगाकर किसी समस्या का समाधान खोजना भी ठीक नही होता , अनाडीपने से की गई उठापटक ही बेहतर होती है .............

----------


## gangu teli

> किस्सागोई सुनने के लिए मैं भी चली आयी हूँ यहाँ ...


किस्सा प्रस्तुत है उमा जी ......

----------


## gangu teli

एक बार मुझे मेरे गाँव का सरपंच बना दिया गया ............. गाँव वालो ने सोचा की छोरा पड़ा लिखा है ... समझदार है, अगर ये सरपंच बन गया तो गाँव की भलाई के लिए काम करेगा ...............मौसम बदला, सर्दियों के आने के महीने भर पहले गाँव वालो ने मुझसे पूछा की - सरपंच साहब इस बार सर्दी कितनी तेज पड़ेगी !!!!मैंने गाँव वालों से कहा कि मैं आपको कल बताऊंगा ............. मैं तुरंत ही शहर की और निकल गया .. वहा जाकर मौसम विभाग में पता किया तो मौसम विभाग वाले बोले - सरपंच साहब इस बार बहुत तेज सर्दी पड़ने वाली है ...... मैंने भी दुसरे दिन गाँव में आकर ऐसा ही बोल दिया !!गाँव वालो को विश्वास था कि अपने सरपंच साहब पढ़े लिखे हैं .. शहर से पता करके आये हैं तो सही कह रहे होंगे .. गाँव वालो की नजर में मेरी इज्जत और बढ़ गयी ...............तेज सर्दियाँ पड़ने की बात सुनकर गाँव वालो ने सर्दी से बचने के लिए लकडिया इक्कठी करनी शुरू कर दी .............महीने भर बाद जब सर्दियों का कोई नामोनिशान नहीं दिखा तो गाँव वालो ने मुझसे फिर पूछा .. मैंने उन्हें फिर दुसरे दिन के लिए टाला .. और शहर के मौसम विभाग में पहुँच गया ..............मौसम विभाग वाले बोले कि सरपंच साहब आप चिंता मत करो इस बार सर्दियों के सारे रिकॉर्ड टूट जायेंगे ..............मैंने ऐसा ही गाँव में आकर बोल दिया .. मेरी बात सुनकर गाँव वाले पागलो की तरह लकडिया इक्कठी करने लग गए ...............इस तरह पंद्रह दिन और बीत गए लेकिन सर्दियों का कोई नामोनिशान नहीं दिखा .. गाँव वाले फिर मेरे पास आये और मुझे कोसने लगे .. मैंने उनसे एक दिन का वक्त और माँगा !!!!!!! मैँ तुरंत मौसम विभाग पहुंचा तो उन्होंने फिर ये जवाब दिया कि सरपंच साहब इस बार सर्दियों के सारे रिकॉर्ड टूटने वाले हैं !! अब मेरा भी धैर्य जवाब दे गया !!!मैंने पूछा - आप इतने विश्वास से कैसे कह सकते हैं !!!!!!! मौसम विभाग वाले बोले - सरपंच साहब हम पिछले दो महीने से देख रहे हैं ... पड़ोस के गाँव वाले पागलो की तरह लकडिया इक्कठी कर रहे हैं .. इसका मतलब सर्दी बहुत तेज पड़ने वाली है !!!  ............. (नेट से )

----------


## ashwanimale

चंदा की चकोरी से कभी बात न होती
गर तुमसे हमारी ये मुलाकात न होती।

----------


## ashwanimale

...............

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Ek Aurat Bachche Ko Liye Ro Rahi Thi .  "Sare Jahan Ka Drd Hmare Jigar Me Hai Famed Pathfinder Ji Se Rha Na Gya Aur  Unho Ne Rone Ki Wajah Puchchi, . . Aurat Ne Kaha Ki Mera Bachcha Beemar Hai Aur Dawa Ke Liye Paise Nahi Hai... . . Path Ji Ne 1000 Ka Note Diya Aur Kaha : Jao Dawa Lo Aur Rs.100 Ka Doodh Bhi Le Lena Baaki Paise Mujhe Wapis De Do.. . . Aurat Thodi Der Baad Dawa Aur Doodh Le Aayi Baaki 650 Rs. Path ji Ko Wapis Kar Diye.. . . Pathji  Khush Hue Aur Sochne Lage Ki Neki Kabhi Zaaya Nahi Jaati.. . . . Docter Ko Fees Mil Gayi, Bachche Ko Dawa Mil Gayi Aur.. . . . . . . Mera NAKLI Note Bhi Chal Gaya.. :-D

----------


## gangu teli

. "Sare Jahan Ka Drd Hmare Jigar Me Hai Famed "  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- very funnyyyyyyyyyy ............. thanxxxx uncle ji ......

----------


## gangu teli

फिर शुरु हो गई ............. वैसे बारिश के मौसम का एक ताज़ा फायदा ये है कि बिना मेहनत के भी खाट कसी हुई मिलती है !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

जब कोई ख्याल दिल से टकराता है |
दिल ना चाह कर भी, खामोश रह जाता है ॥
कोई सब कुछ कहकर, प्यार जताता है |
कोई कुछ ना कहकर भी, सब बोल जाता है ॥

----------


## gangu teli

ना मिला आसमान तो जमीं से बेरूखी कर ली .... नए जन्म की चाहत में हमने खुदखुशी कर ली !!!!

----------


## gangu teli

खुशियाँ धन की मोहताज नहीं होती । एक झोपडी में भी जिन्दगी 'जी' उठती है और वहीँ कोठियों में मरघट का सन्नाटा पसरा रहता है !!!

----------


## gangu teli

अगर एक हारा हुआ इन्सान हारने के बाद भी स्माईल करे तो जीतने वाला अपनी खुशी खो देता है ............. That's the POWER ofSMILE .............  keepsmiling

----------


## gangu teli

टेलीफोन नम्बर  ---------------------------    ----------------------------एक महिला का टेलीफोन नंबर काफी सालों से चला आ रहा था - और अब उनके ही शहर में एक बड़ा होटल खुला । उस होटल को भी मिलता जुलता सा नंबर दिया गया | अब तो आये दिन सुबह शाम महिला के पास उस होटल के फोन कॉल आते और वह रोंग नंबर कह कह कर परेशान होती रहतीं | उन्होंने कई तरह कोशिश की कि टेलीफोन कंपनी होटल को कोई और नंबर दे दे - क्योंकि वह इतने सालों से यह नंबर इस्तेमाल करती रही हैं, और इसे नहीं बदलना चाहतीं ! लेकिन टेलीफोन कम्पनी ने उनकी बात पर ध्यान नहीं दिया | उन्होंने होटल वालों से भी रिक्वेस्ट की - लेकिन उनके तो सारे नोटपेड वगैरह बदलने की प्रॉब्लम थी |तो कुछ हल निकल नहीं रहा था,और महिला अपना नंबर बदलना नहीं चाहती थीं |अब उन्होंने ये किया - कि जो कॉल आते - वे कुछ भी जवाब एक्सेप्ट कर लेतीं - जैसे किसी ने फोन किया की थर्ड फ्लोर पर कमरा नंबर ३०५ एक हफ्ते के लिए बुक करिए - तो हाँ - और किसी और को भी उसी कमरे के लिए हाँ!! कोंफेरेंस हाल एक ही समय पर शादी के लिए भी बुक और किसी और सगाई के लिए भी | अब आश्चर्य की कोई बात ही नहीं कि कुछ ही महीनों में होटल कंगाली की कगार पर पहुँच गया था | ............. अब महिला के पास फोन आया - "हमने सुना है की आप यह होटल बेच रहे हैं - क्या आपको ____ रुपये में सौदा मंज़ूर है?" .............  महिला ने कहा "ज़रूर - शर्त सिर्फ इतनी है की आप होटल खरीदते ही अपना फोन नंबर बदल लेंगे !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

बीवी गई थी माइके लेकिन हो गई फ्लैट केसिल,,,,,,,,,,,,
गलफ्रेड के साथ डिस्को गए तो आ गई बिवी लेके सेडल,,,,,,,,,,,,

क्या बात है धुनाई पक्की है

----------


## ashwanimale

तुम्हारी ज़िद बेमानी है
दिल ने हार कब मानी है
कर ही लेगा वश में तुम्हें
आदत इसकी पुरानी है.

----------


## ashwanimale

आँखों को जब किसी की चाहत हो जाती है
उसे देख के ही दिल को राहत हो जाती है

----------


## ashwanimale

कैसे भूल सकता है कोई किसी को ‘ नीलम‘
जब किसी को किसी की आदत हो जाती है

----------


## ashwanimale

मोहोब्बत कुछ इस कदर हो जाती है उसे
के रब से पहले उसकी इबादत हो जाती है.

----------


## ashwanimale

“माना के मर जाने पर भुला दिए जाते है लोग ज़माने में.,
पर मैं तो अभी जिन्दा हूँ फिर कैसे उसने मुझे भुला दिया..??

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या लाया था साथ में,जो जायेगा “साथ” !
जावेगा जिस रोज तू, होंगे खाली “हाथ” !!

----------


## ashwanimale

गुज़रे है आज इश्*क के उस मुकाम से,
नफरत सी हो गयी है मोहब्बत के नाम से ।

----------


## ashwanimale

तुम तो जैसे टकटकी लगाये बैठे थे..
,हम पहुंचे ही थे,
,दस्तक भी नहीं दी कि,
पहले ही तुमने दरवाज़ा खोल दिया..

----------


## ashwanimale

जब रुला लेते हैं जी भर के हमें, जब सता लेते हैं जी भर के हमें,
तब कहीं जा के वो खुश ज़रा से होते हैं.

----------


## ashwanimale

तेरा घर रौशनी से भरने का वादा निभाऊंगा !
सितारों की खुशामद मत करो मैं दिल जलाऊंगा!!

----------


## ashwanimale

जिन्दगी में नाकामियों से कभी घबराना नहीं,
रखना हिम्मत, होसले को कभी डिगाना नहीं।
भरोसा रखना अपनी मेहनत ओर भगवान पर.
मिलेगी सफलता ज़रूर, सच को भूलना नहीं।

----------


## ashwanimale

मोहब्बत का सफर लंबा हुआ तो क्या हुआ…
थोड़ा तुम चलो,
थोड़ा हम चले…
थोड़ा तुम चलो,
थोड़ा हम चले…
फिर रिक्शा कर लेंगे..

----------


## ashwanimale

करोगे याद एक दिन इस दोस्ती के ज़माने को
चले जाएँगे जब हम कभी ना वापस आने को
चलेगा महफ़िल मे जब ज़िक्र हमारा कोई
तो तुम भी तन्हाई ढुंढोगे आँसू बहाने को

----------


## ashwanimale

अपनी तो ज़िन्दगी है अजीब कहानी है,
जिस चीज़ को चाह वो ही बेगानी है,
हस्ते भी है तो दुनिया को हँसाने के लिए,
वरना दुनिया डूब जाये इन आखों में इतना पानी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

न जाने क्यों हमें आँसू बहाना नहीं आता!
न जाने क्यों हाल-ऐ-दिल बताना नहीं आता!
क्यों सब दोस्त बिछड़ गए हमसे!
शायद हमें ही साथ निभाना नहीं आता!

----------


## gangu teli

आज सुबह सुबह एक समाचार पढ़कर मन बड़ा खराब हुआ! भोपालमें डी . पी . एस . स्कूल के सिक्स्थ क्लास के स्टुडेंट ने फांसी लगा ली! मै बङा हैरान हूआ पढ़कर ...
न तो ग्यारह साल का ये बच्चा गरीब होगा , न किसी आर्थिक चिंता का शिकार होगा, प्रेम प्रसंग भी संभव नहीं ! फिर क्या कारण हो सकता है इस बेफिक्री की उम्र में दुनिया छोड़ देने का! जिस उम्र में हम तनाव को जानते समझने भी नहीं थे उस उम्र में अवसाद .... ?
मुझे सिर्फ और सिर्फ एक कारण समझ आता है .... टेस्ट का भूत और नंबर कम आने पर माँ पापा की डांट का डर ! मैंने खुद कई बच्चे देखे हैं जो नाइंटी परसेंट लाने पर भी डरते हैं और घर में झूठ बोलते हैं क्योंकि माँ बाप को सौ में से सौ चाहिए ! माँ बाप ये स्वीकार करने को ही तैयार नहीं हैं कि औसत बच्चे भी होते हैं , औसत से कम भी और औसत से अधिक भी! हो सकता है एक बच्चा औसत नंबर लाकर भी किसी और चीज़ में बहुत ज्यादा टेलेंटेड हो ! मगर हमें सिर्फ नंबर चाहिए ... बाकी सब जाए भाड़ में!
ज्ञान आनंद की तरह होना चाहिए न कि बोझ की तरह .... काश आगे ऐसे समाचार पढने को न मिलें .............  Rohit Kothari

----------


## gangu teli

आज मेरी मेड ने बताया की उसकी 8 साल की बेटी को ठीक से दिखता नहीं है । इसके लिए उसने सरकारी चिकित्सालय में उसे एक बड़े डॉक्टर को दिखाया तो डॉक्टर ने बताया कि उसकी बेटी की ये हालत इसलिए हो गयी है क्यूंकि पिछले कई सालों से वो चश्में की दूकान पर जाकर कंप्यूटर से आँखे चेक करा कर चश्मा ले आती थी, और लगातार कई सालों से गलत नंबर का चश्मा लगाने की वजह से ये हालत हुई है, जल्द ही इलाज नहीं किया गया तो उसकी बेटी कभी देख नहीं पायेगी!
मैं ये बात आप सबके साथ इसलिए शेयर कर रही हूँ कि आप अपने आस-पास के लोगों को ऐसा करने से रोके, दुकान वाले लोगो को वेवकूफ बना कर अपना उल्लू सीधा करते है और उसका खामियाजा सीधे-साधे लोगों को भुगतना पड़ता है !
चश्मा का नंबर हमेशा सही डॉक्टर को दिखा कर ही लें! आँखे बहुत अनमोल होती है!
सुरक्षित रहे !!!!  .............  Divya Gupta Jain

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> न जाने क्यों हमें आँसू बहाना नहीं आता!
> न जाने क्यों हाल-ऐ-दिल बताना नहीं आता!
> क्यों सब दोस्त बिछड़ गए हमसे!
> शायद हमें ही साथ निभाना नहीं आता!


 वा वा वा <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

की बात ह जनाब मोजा आ गया <<<<<<




> आज मेरी मेड ने बताया की उसकी 8 साल की बेटी को ठीक से दिखता नहीं है । इसके लिए उसने सरकारी चिकित्सालय में उसे एक बड़े डॉक्टर को दिखाया तो डॉक्टर ने बताया कि उसकी बेटी की ये हालत इसलिए हो गयी है क्यूंकि पिछले कई सालों से वो चश्में की दूकान पर जाकर कंप्यूटर से आँखे चेक करा कर चश्मा ले आती थी, और लगातार कई सालों से गलत नंबर का चश्मा लगाने की वजह से ये हालत हुई है, जल्द ही इलाज नहीं किया गया तो उसकी बेटी कभी देख नहीं पायेगी!
> मैं ये बात आप सबके साथ इसलिए शेयर कर रही हूँ कि आप अपने आस-पास के लोगों को ऐसा करने से रोके, दुकान वाले लोगो को वेवकूफ बना कर अपना उल्लू सीधा करते है और उसका खामियाजा सीधे-साधे लोगों को भुगतना पड़ता है !
> चश्मा का नंबर हमेशा सही डॉक्टर को दिखा कर ही लें! आँखे बहुत अनमोल होती है!
> सुरक्षित रहे !!!!  .............  Divya Gupta Jain



जनाब ये बात *ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी*के हिसाब में नहीं बेठ रही है <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

> जनाब ये बात *ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी*
> 
> के हिसाब में नहीं बेठ रही है <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


क्यों भई इस सूत्र के नाम में बकवास भी शामिल है, इसका मतलब कि यहाँ बकवास का भी स्वागत है, फिर तो यह काम की बात है

----------


## gangu teli

> वा वा वा की बात ह जनाब मोजा आ गया जनाब ये बात *ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी*के हिसाब में नहीं बेठ रही है


Re: ► भड़ास डाट काम (ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी/   :right:  मन की बात  :left:  बिना लाग-लपेट)

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> क्यों भई इस सूत्र के नाम में बकवास भी शामिल है, इसका मतलब कि यहाँ बकवास का भी स्वागत है, फिर तो यह काम की बात है


जनाब आपकी बाय बात मेरी समझ में नहीं आयी <<<<<<<<<<



> Re: ► भड़ास डाट काम (ख्याली पुलाव/बकवास/गप्प/गल्प/डायरी/ :right: मन की बात :left: बिना लाग-लपेट)


हाँ ये बात मैं समझ गया हूँ जनाब 
आपकी मन की बात को प्यार भरी राधे राधे <<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

> जनाब आपकी बाय बात मेरी समझ में नहीं आयी <<<<<<<<<<
> 
> हाँ ये बात मैं समझ गया हूँ जनाब 
> आपकी मन की बात को प्यार भरी राधे राधे <<<<<<<<<<


कोई विशेष बात नहीं, सिर्फ यह कहना था की इस सूत्र की विषय-वस्तू काफी बड़ी है, इसमें लगभग प्रत्येक तरीके की पोस्ट कवर हो जाती है

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> कोई विशेष बात नहीं, सिर्फ यह कहना था की इस सूत्र की विषय-वस्तू काफी बड़ी है, इसमें लगभग प्रत्येक तरीके की पोस्ट कवर हो जाती है


जी जनाब ये बात तो सच है ये सूत्र  सभी सूत्रों का बादशाह है >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ashwanimale

> जी जनाब ये बात तो सच है ये सूत्र  सभी सूत्रों का बादशाह है >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


जी आपकी दरियादिली है जो आप ऐसा कह रहे हैं, यह खाक सार ही सूत्रधार है, शुक्रिया जनाब

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

भाई तब तो आप वाकई में बहुत जानकर हो <<<<<

वैसे मुझे भी बहुत सी जानकारियां मालूम हैं जनाब जिसे मेंजल्द ही पोस्ट करने जा रहा हूँ <<<<<

मैं भी बहुत होशियार हूँ जनाब <<<<<<

----------


## gangu teli

सोने के कंगन तो बनवा लाई बनवारी बहू , लेकिन हाय किसी ने नजर तक उठा के नहीं देखा , कैसे हो सकते हैं लोग इतने निर्दयी ? सबको तो अब तक जल भुन जाना चाहिए था कि बनवारी  बहू के पास सोने के कंगन आ गए हैं। क्या करू, कैसे दिखाऊं सबको अपने कंगन ? कैसे बताऊँ के मेरे पास सोने का .... हाँ खालिस सोने के कंगन है।  ---------------------------    -------------------------आग! आग! आग!, गाँव में शोर मच गया, सभी बाल्टियो में पानी ले ले के दौड़े, बनवारी का घर तो पूरी तरह से आग की लपटों ने घेर लिया था। सभी भाग भाग के पानी ला ला कर आग बुझाने की कोशिश कर रहे थे। बनवारी बहू भी पानी ले के आती और आग पे डालती, बीच में पानी डालते हुए थोड़ा-सा हाथो को ऊँचा कर देती , ताकि कंगन झलक जाये।............. अरे बनवारी बहु , ये नए कंगन कब लिए ?, नए लग रहे हैं, खालिस सोने के हैं न, काकी ने पूछ ही लिया। पूरे गाँव वाले आग बुझाने में व्यस्त हो रहे थे, कोलाहल बढ़ता ही जा रहा था। हाय रे काकी, (फुक्का फाड़ के रोते हुए) अब का पूछत हो? दुई दिन हुई गवा। कोनो पूछना तो दूर, देखा तक नहीं (सिसकी) अरे तनिक पाहिले पूछ लेती तो हम आग क्यूँ लगाते ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> ... जिसे मेंजल्द ही पोस्ट करने जा रहा हूँ .... मैं भी बहुत होशियार हूँ जनाब <<<<<<


भई आप अप्रेल मई जून . . . इतना इंतजार क्यूं करवा रहे हैं, पोस्ट करिये न, देर किस बात की, स्वागत है।





* आपकी होशियारी पर आपके अलावा कोई संदेह करे तो मुझे बताइयेगा।

----------


## gangu teli

कुछ गडबडी है .............

----------


## ashwanimale

> कुछ गडबडी है .............


कैसे किसी ने बताया कुछ?

----------


## gangu teli

कुछ नही माले साहब ...  जरा सा वहम हो गया था .... :):

----------


## gangu teli

मेरा मानना है भाषाई क्लिष्टता प्रत्येक धार्मिक व्यक्ति/साहित्य का अनिवार्य दुर्गुण है , मै इसे दुर्गुण ही मानता हूं क्योकि जो ज्ञान सीधे शब्दो / जन भाषा में में स्पष्ट तौर पर दिया जा सकता था ,उसके स्थान पर भारी भरकम शब्द/ विशेष जाति/वर्ग के भाषा में धार्मिक साहित्य रचे गये उपर से समाज के अन्य वर्गो को उसे पढने/समझने पर भी रोक लगा दी गई । जितने भी समाज सुधारक हुये है उन्होने इन्ही धार्मिक साहित्य की सर्वहित के लिये तार्किक और सरल शब्दो में व्याख्या का प्रयास किया और जितने भी रुढिवादी है , वो इन्हे उलझाते रहे ताकि तर्क और प्रश्नो का सीधा उत्तर देने से बचा जा सके , और इसी क्लिष्टता की वजह से ज्ञान पर एकाधिकार कर उसका उपयोग स्वार्थ पूर्ति के लिये किये जाने के सभी रास्ते खुले रहे । ............. Yogesh Garg

----------


## gangu teli

जुगनुओं को साथ लेकर रात रोशन कीजिए ......... रास्ता सूरज का देखा तो सहर हो जाएगी !!

----------


## gangu teli

तुम्हारे शहर में मय्यत को सब कंधा नहीं देते .........हमारे गाँव में छप्पर भी सब मिलकर उठाते हैं !! मुनव्वर राणा

----------


## ashwanimale

> कुछ नही माले साहब ...  जरा सा वहम हो गया था .... :):


ऊ   का   था ?

----------


## gangu teli

क्यूँ बताऊ ............. फज़ीहत नाही करवानी हमको !!

----------


## ashwanimale

> क्यूँ बताऊ ............. फज़ीहत नाही करवानी हमको !!


अच्छा! मेरे कान (pm) में बता दो बंधू, फिर कौन फजीहत कर पायेगा?

----------


## gangu teli

बताता हुँ , एक्चुएली लॉग इन होने से पहले दस मिनट तक अतिथि बन कर फोरम देखता हुँ , पर ये ससूरा ब्राऊजर ऐसा हो गया है कि एक दो सूत्र खोलते ही अपने आप लोगिन कर देता है ! .... अजीब समस्या है (थी)

----------


## ashwanimale

> के आर के विरुद्ध FIR का 
> *विषय* - के आर के द्वारा राँझना नामक फिल्म की रिव्यू में अत्यंत ही निंदनीय आपराधिक टिप्पणी केसम्बन्धमेंप्रथमसूचनारिपोर्टदर्जकरनेहेतु


. . . . . . .

----------


## ashwanimale

> बताता हुँ , एक्चुएली लॉग इन होने से पहले दस मिनट तक अतिथि बन कर फोरम देखता हुँ , पर ये ससूरा ब्राऊजर ऐसा हो गया है कि एक दो सूत्र खोलते ही अपने आप लोगिन कर देता है ! .... अजीब समस्या है (थी)


ही.ही.ही.हा.हा.हा.हू.  ू.हू.हु.हु.हु.हा.हा.  ा.-कमाल की समस्या है

----------


## gangu teli

दिल के किसी कोने में खुदा बैठा था ..नाहक सारी जिंदगी गँवाई बुतखानों मे ।

----------


## gangu teli

फिल्म रांझना के टॉप डायलॉग:  ---------------------------    ----------------------------1. हमें अपने गाल पर थप्पड़ से ज्यादा उसके गाल पर पप्पी का शौक था ..   ---------------------------    ---------------------------- .2. ए रिक्शा वाले! पैसा मत ले मैडम से, भाभी है तुम्हारी...  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 3. गली के लौंडों का प्यार अक्सर डॉक्टर और इंजिनियर ले जाते हैं…   ---------------------------    ----------------------------  4. हम खून बहाएं, तुम आंसू बहाओ ; साला आशिकी न हो गई, लाठीचार्ज हो गया …  ---------------------------    ----------------------------5. लंका दहन होना बाकी था, क्योंकि हमारा जवान होना अभी बाकी था …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 6. एक बात मैं समझ गया हूं, लड़की और रॉकेट आपको कहीं भी ले जा सकते हैं …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 7. तुम्हारा प्यार न हो गया,यूपीएससी का एग्ज़ाम हो गया; 10 साल से क्लियर ही नहीं हो रहा …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 8. नमाज में वो थी, पर ऐसा लगा कि दुआ हमारी कबूल हो गई …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 9. कुन्दन के पाजामे का नाड़ा इतना कमजोर नही बिंदिया, जो तेरे ब्लाउज के दो बटन पर खुल जाये …  ---------------------------    ----------------------------10. मेरे पीछे स्कूटर में बैठना पड़ेगा, मैं ब्रेक मारूंगा तुम्हे मुझपे गिरना पड़ेगा, मेरे साथ नाचना - गाना पड़ेगा गर्लफ्रेंड न सही फील ही दे दे …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 11. 180 रुपये किलो है सेब , विटामिन हमसे खाओ,आशिकी इनसे लड़ाओ …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- और सबसे जबरदस्त12. साढ़े सात साल में तो शनीचर भी छोड़ देता है, पता नहीं ये कब छोड़ेगी …

----------


## raju kamble

> दोस्त मेरे मन मे एक अजीब तरीके का खयाली पुलाव है;
> *मैं चाहता हू कि ऐसी कोई तकनीक ईजाद हो जाये जिससे कि किसी भी इंसान की विचारधारा को सकारत्मक दिशा मे स्थायी रूप से बदला जा सके. इसके बाद दुनिया का कोई भी इंसान न तो गलत सोच सकेगा और ना ही कोई गलत काम कर सकेगा. दुनिया के सभी इंसानों के मन मे सिर्फ एक दुसरे के प्रति प्यार, सहयोग और भाईचारे के विचार ही आयेंगे और सभी इसी अनुरूप कार्य करेंगे. कहीं कुछ भी तेरा मेरा नहीं रहेगा. पूरी दुनिया मे सिर्फ एक ही जाती होगी मानव जाती और सिर्फ एक ही धर्म होगा इंसानियत का धर्म. मैं मन मे सोचता रहता हू कि ये शुभ कार्य मेरे ही हाथों से हो रहा है और इस उपाय का क्रियान्वयन मैं एकांत योग साधना के द्वारा करता हू.*


  main aapse sahmat hoon..:93:

----------


## gangu teli

आज हमारे यहाँ बरसात हुई ।

----------


## gangu teli

एक मजेदार  घटना क्रियेट करा गई

----------


## ashwanimale

कितने इंतजार के बाद घटना बतायेंगे

----------


## gangu teli

वो कहावत नही सुने क्या ? बकरी दूध तो देगी परन्तु मिँगण करने के बाद ....... :p:

----------


## rajanshrma

> अगर लोगो कि सोच बदलती रही तो किन्नरों के हाथ में देश जा सकता है, और अगर वे अपनी योग्यता साबित करते है, कई समयों पर साबित भी कि है,  तो उनकी राजनितिक पार्टी और चुनाव का विशेष आधिकार भी मिल सकता हैं|


Abhi bhi to kinnoro    k hi hato me h desh

----------


## ashwanimale

@ राजन - कितनी गूढ़ बात कही आपने

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> भई आप अप्रेल मई जून . . . इतना इंतजार क्यूं करवा रहे हैं, पोस्ट करिये न, देर किस बात की, स्वागत है।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * आपकी होशियारी पर आपके अलावा कोई संदेह करे तो मुझे बताइयेगा।






ashwanimale जी आपने मेरी प्रतिभा को सही सही समझा है 

अब आप मेरी इतनी प्रन्सषा कर रहें हैं तो मैं सचमुच जल्द ही बड़ा सूत्र बनाऊंगा जनाब >>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ashwanimale

तो फिर नेक काम में देरी कैसी, रेडी वन टू थ्री ....... एंड गो ....

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब पहले मैं अन्य सदस्यों के सूत्र का उत्साहवर्धन करता हूँ फिर अपना सूत्र बनाऊंगा <<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

वाह हिट सूत्र के लिए क्या तरकीब सोची आपने, उत्तम

----------


## ashwanimale

@ chandra + chamki + chumki  
आखिर कितनी गंदगी भरी है इसके मन में, 
जो की इतने दिनों/महीनों तक लोगों पर उड़ेलने के बाद भी समाप्त नहीं हो पाई, 
या फिर रोज के रोज घर जाने पर गंदगी वापस भर जाती है और वापस उसी स्तर पर पहुँच जाती है की बाहर बहने लगे  
इसका अर्थ यह की प्रोब्लम यहाँ नहीं हैं बल्कि घर पर है 
और यह प्रोब्लम का सलूशन यहाँ ढूनता है, 
फिर 
इस गलत तरीके से काम बनेगा ही नहीं 
और यह पूछ १२ साल तक यूँ ही बनी रहेगी 
इसी तरह रहेगी 
नहीं, एक आइडिया और है 
जिसे यह हर एक आब्जेक्शनेबल बात पम करता है 
उसे ही यह जिम्मेदारी दी जाय,
गुड आइडिया .......... तो फिर डू इट, माले, नेक काम में देरी कैसी

----------


## DHARMENDRA

मेरा विचार है की फिल्म बादशाह में जो एक्स-रे वाला चश्मा दिखाया गया है ,यदि वो हकीकत में ईजाद हो जाए तो फिर देश में फ़ैल रही गन्दी मानसिकता पर रोक लग सकती है क्यूंकि फिर इंसान को सब कुछ साफ़-साफ़ दिखाई देने लगेगा जो वो देखना चाहता है……….

----------


## DHARMENDRA

> फिल्म रांझना के टॉप डायलॉग:  ---------------------------    ----------------------------1. हमें अपने गाल पर थप्पड़ से ज्यादा उसके गाल पर पप्पी का शौक था ..   ---------------------------    ---------------------------- .2. ए रिक्शा वाले! पैसा मत ले मैडम से, भाभी है तुम्हारी...  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 3. गली के लौंडों का प्यार अक्सर डॉक्टर और इंजिनियर ले जाते हैं…   ---------------------------    ----------------------------  4. हम खून बहाएं, तुम आंसू बहाओ ; साला आशिकी न हो गई, लाठीचार्ज हो गया …  ---------------------------    ----------------------------5. लंका दहन होना बाकी था, क्योंकि हमारा जवान होना अभी बाकी था …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 6. एक बात मैं समझ गया हूं, लड़की और रॉकेट आपको कहीं भी ले जा सकते हैं …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 7. तुम्हारा प्यार न हो गया,यूपीएससी का एग्ज़ाम हो गया; 10 साल से क्लियर ही नहीं हो रहा …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 8. नमाज में वो थी, पर ऐसा लगा कि दुआ हमारी कबूल हो गई …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 9. कुन्दन के पाजामे का नाड़ा इतना कमजोर नही बिंदिया, जो तेरे ब्लाउज के दो बटन पर खुल जाये …  ---------------------------    ----------------------------10. मेरे पीछे स्कूटर में बैठना पड़ेगा, मैं ब्रेक मारूंगा तुम्हे मुझपे गिरना पड़ेगा, मेरे साथ नाचना - गाना पड़ेगा गर्लफ्रेंड न सही फील ही दे दे …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- 11. 180 रुपये किलो है सेब , विटामिन हमसे खाओ,आशिकी इनसे लड़ाओ …  ---------------------------    ---------------------------- और सबसे जबरदस्त12. साढ़े सात साल में तो शनीचर भी छोड़ देता है, पता नहीं ये कब छोड़ेगी …



जबरदस्त .................:1065:

----------


## ashwanimale

> आप महान है आपको याद नहीं रहता ,कुछ भी लिख देते  है ,बस ये उम्मीद है आपसे की नियमो को याद रखना ,कमजोर यादयादस्त से नियम  को भूलके लगता है गलती करने मैं नहीं चुकेगे आप,,, नियम को हजार बार देखना  भाई तभी याद होंगे ,ये बेहद जरूरी है आपके लिये।  ओर अपनी तुलना कृपया  विवेकानंद से खुद ना करे ,हास्यापद महसूस होता है ओर विवेकानंद का अपमान  ।


विवेकानंद जी अतुलनीय हैं, उनकी याददाश्त की तुलना के बारे  में सोचने वाला महा मूर्ख होगा, मैंने तुलना नहीं की बल्कि आपने की, मैंने स्वयं कहा कि उनकी तरह हर किसी को याद नहीं हो सकता|
चिंता न करें, आप अलग है कुछ मामलों में, अतुलनीय हैं, कि आपको प्रत्येक बात हास्यास्पद लग सकती है, आप प्रत्येक बात  में अपमान का प्वाइंट प्रस्तुत कर सकते हैं, आपकी इतनी अंगुलियाँ है कि  ब्रम्हांड के प्रत्येक तारे पर एक साथ अंगुली उठा सकते हैं, महान तो आप  हैं, हम वे लोग जो आपकी महानता समझ न पाते हैं, तुच्छ प्राणी हैं और आपके एक इशारे पर रोरव  नरकगामी होंगे? आमीन!

----------


## ashwanimale

> खैर ............. मोबाईल सेवा प्रदाता कम्पनी वोडाफोन से विनम्रता पुर्वक अनुरोध है कि


क्या अनुरोध है उनसे

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> विवेकानंद जी अतुलनीय हैं, उनकी याददाश्त की तुलना के बारे  में सोचने वाला महा मूर्ख होगा, मैंने तुलना नहीं की बल्कि आपने की, मैंने स्वयं कहा कि उनकी तरह हर किसी को याद नहीं हो सकता|
> चिंता न करें, आप अलग है कुछ मामलों में, अतुलनीय हैं, कि आपको प्रत्येक बात हास्यास्पद लग सकती है, आप प्रत्येक बात  में अपमान का प्वाइंट प्रस्तुत कर सकते हैं, आपकी इतनी अंगुलियाँ है कि  ब्रम्हांड के प्रत्येक तारे पर एक साथ अंगुली उठा सकते हैं, महान तो आप  हैं, हम वे लोग जो आपकी महानता समझ न पाते हैं, तुच्छ प्राणी हैं और आपके एक इशारे पर रोरव  नरकगामी होंगे? आमीन!


जनाब काहे इतनी गहरी बात कहे कर रहे हैं >>>>>>
कहे को इतना लोचा लफड़ा कर रहे हैं <<<

पहले ही इतनी वाट लगी पडी है >>>>>


वैसे में भी बहुत होशियार आदमी हूँ बोले  तो एकदम विवेकानंद की माफिक :):

----------


## ashwanimale

> जनाब काहे इतनी गहरी बात कहे कर रहे हैं >>>>>>
> कहे को इतना लोचा लफड़ा कर रहे हैं <<<
> 
> पहले ही इतनी वाट लगी पडी है >>>>>
> 
> 
> वैसे में भी बहुत होशियार आदमी हूँ बोले  तो एकदम विवेकानंद की माफिक :):


तब तो तुसी डबल ग्रेट हो गये, बहुत ही सुधार हुआ, ख़ुशी हुई, समय कम दे पाते हैं आप, इस बात की कमी अखरती है|

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> तब तो तुसी डबल ग्रेट हो गये, बहुत ही सुधार हुआ, ख़ुशी हुई, समय कम दे पाते हैं आप, इस बात की कमी अखरती है|


जनाब जिंदिगी के कई लोचे लफड़े भी देखने पड़ते हैं इसलिए समय कम दे पाटा हूँ >>>>>

----------


## ingole

> जनाब काहे इतनी गहरी बात कहे कर रहे हैं >>>>>>
> कहे को इतना लोचा लफड़ा कर रहे हैं <<<
> पहले ही इतनी वाट लगी पडी है >>>>>
> वैसे में भी बहुत होशियार आदमी हूँ बोले  तो एकदम विवेकानंद की माफिक :):



*ये हुयी ना बात , मैं तो पहले ही समझ गया था की कवी साब कोई मामूली आदमी नहीं हैं...*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> जनाब काहे इतनी गहरी बात कहे कर रहे हैं >>>>>>
> कहे को इतना लोचा लफड़ा कर रहे हैं <<<
> 
> पहले ही इतनी वाट लगी पडी है >>>>>
> 
> 
> वैसे में भी बहुत होशियार आदमी हूँ बोले  तो एकदम विवेकानंद की माफिक :):


मित्र इस देश मे एक से बढ कर एक महान लोगो ने जन्म लिया है ! जिनमे स्वामी विवेकानन्द जी भी है, पर मित्र एक नाम और भी है आचार्य रजनीश उर्फ़ (ओशो) इन दोनो मे काफ़ी सारी बाते मिलती है...........चाहे तो तुलना कर के देख ले.......धन्यवाद

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

धन्यवाद जनाब >>>>

आपका कहना सही है ओशो और रजनीश बहुत ही विद्वान संत थे >>>>>>>

----------


## ingole

*भड़ास निकालने के लिए तो एक सूत्र वरदान है , यहाँ पर तो सभी लोग अपनी भड़ास निकाल सकते हैं , काफी बुद्धिमत्ता पूर्ण कार्य किया है माले सर ने ये सूत्र बनाकर.**लेकिन लोग यहाँ पर भडास क्यूँ नहीं निकालते ?*

----------


## ashwanimale

शंकर बूटी का जलवा

----------


## ingole

आज एक तथाकथित बुद्धिजीवी वर्ग के बारे में कुछ लिखने का मन हो रहा है, जिनकी तारीफ़ में एक पूरा सूत्र ही बना हुआ है.

----------


## virat143

> महोदया, बात तो बिलकुल सही है, सिर्फ चिंता इतनी है की वे लोग ग्रहस्थ या अन्य पारिवारिक लोगों की भावना कैसे समझेंगे, चूक हो जाने के जबर्दस्त चांस हैं| क्या विचार है|


माले जी अब कोन हमारी भावनाएं समझ रहा है

----------


## Kamal Ji

बुधिजीवी वर्ग ही सब सदस्यों की भावनाएं  समझ सकता है.

----------


## ashwanimale

विवाद से किसी भी रूप में सम्बंध रखने वाले साथियों -
1. हमारा मुख्य मकसद है फोरम व फोरम की तरक्की। टेंशन वाला माहौल इसमें बड़ी बाधा है।
2. जिस किसी को कोई शिकायत है, वह शिकायत बटन दबा कर प्रबंधन तक अपनी बात पहुंचाये। 
3. आप सभी को मेरी सलाह है, किसी विवाद या उपद्रव फैलाने वाली पोस्ट को कोट न करें, विवादित पोस्ट पर परोक्ष या अपरोक्ष रूप से रिप्लाई भी न करें। सभी के लिये सार्वजनिक रूप से विवादग्रस्त पोस्ट करना या उसे रिप्लाई करने को हतोत्साहित किया जा रहा है।
4. यदि किसी नियामक से शिकायत है तो भी प्रबंधन तक शिकायत पहुंचायें जिस बिंदु पर नियामक मंडल की निष्पक्षता पर संदेह है वहां प्रशासक को पम करें, यदि किसी नियामक को कोई शिकायत है तो प्रशासक को पम करें। 
पूरी उम्मीद है कि इस पोस्ट के बाद कोई भी ऐसी पोस्ट नहीं करेंगे जिससे ऐसा लगे कि आप विवाद या उपद्रव को बढ़ावा दे रहे हैं, इस तरह किसी भी कार्यवाही से बचे रहेंगे, 
धन्यवाद।
- माले

----------


## Kamal Ji

> विवाद से किसी भी रूप में सम्बंध रखने वाले साथियों -
> 1. हमारा मुख्य मकसद है फोरम व फोरम की तरक्की। टेंशन वाला माहौल इसमें बड़ी बाधा है।
> 2. जिस किसी को कोई शिकायत है, वह शिकायत बटन दबा कर प्रबंधन तक अपनी बात पहुंचाये। 
> 3. आप सभी को मेरी सलाह है, किसी विवाद या उपद्रव फैलाने वाली पोस्ट को कोट न करें, विवादित पोस्ट पर परोक्ष या अपरोक्ष रूप से रिप्लाई भी न करें। सभी के लिये सार्वजनिक रूप से विवादग्रस्त पोस्ट करना या उसे रिप्लाई करने को हतोत्साहित किया जा रहा है।
> 4. यदि किसी नियामक से शिकायत है तो भी प्रबंधन तक शिकायत पहुंचायें जिस बिंदु पर नियामक मंडल की निष्पक्षता पर संदेह है वहां प्रशासक को पम करें, यदि किसी नियामक को कोई शिकायत है तो प्रशासक को पम करें। 
> पूरी उम्मीद है कि इस पोस्ट के बाद कोई भी ऐसी पोस्ट नहीं करेंगे जिससे ऐसा लगे कि आप विवाद या उपद्रव को बढ़ावा दे रहे हैं, इस तरह किसी भी कार्यवाही से बचे रहेंगे, 
> धन्यवाद।
> - माले


बात ख्ताम्होने पर पढ़ा है जी मैंने यह. चलो कोई बात नही. अब सब मेरी ओर से शांत ही है.

----------


## ashwanimale

हर किसी को नहीं मिलता प्यार (लक्ष्य) जहां में..............

----------


## AvinashiK

अच्छा सूत्र है ये

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अच्छा सूत्र है ये


इस सूत्र के बारे में मैं क्या लिखूं?
क्या भडास निकालूँ?
अजी काहे की भडास?
जब  भी कोई बात नियामक या पूर्व नियामक या किन्ही बात पर चर्चा करता हूँ / सम्बन्धित  लिखता हूँ.
तो मिटा दी जाती है.

भडास आदि को तो मैं  .............. मैं कहीं भी नही समझता ...................
बस आज यह सूत्र मेरे सामने आया है तो...............

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मेरी आज तक समझ नहीं आया की मेरे बड़े भाई यानि छायाचित्रकार महोदय मुझ से नाराज क्यों है ....मेरी तो छोड़ो मेरा नाम लेकर एक सज्जन ने इनसे मिलने की कोशिश की उनको भी भला बुरा सुना दिया जबकि ये महोदय उनको भी अच्छी तरह से जानते है................ना जाने क्यों...? :( :(

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं ज्वाब भी देना उचित नही स्म्झता.
आज तो यह लिख दिया है, भविष्य में नजर पड़ने पर उसे नज़रंदाज़ किया जाएगा. 
भविष्यकी बातें कौन जाने. इग्नोर लिस्ट में ही नाम डाल देता हूँ.

----------


## Kamal Ji

लो जी यहाँ भी किस्सा खतम हुआ.

----------


## gill1313

गप सुने जी गप सुने ,गप सुने मन लगा के |
कीड़ी ने जनम दीया हाथी को , हस्पताल में जा के |
कीड़ा आया खबर लेने , बाइक पे ऐनक लगा के |
मछलियों ने मिल भंगड़ा पाया , सिर पे दिया जला के |
कछुआ फरारी कार चलाये ,भैंस को साथ बिठा के |
पसंद आया हो तो बताना दोस्तो 
फिर और भी ले के आऊंगा ............

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हो हो हो हो जनाब <<<<

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

खिसयानी बिल्ली खम्बा नोचे.......:94:

**** में दम नहीं हम किसी से कम नहीं......:laugh:

----------


## sushilnkt

> खिसयानी बिल्ली खम्बा नोचे.......:94:
> 
> **** में दम नहीं हम किसी से कम नहीं......:laugh:


क्या मजाक करिया हे ........

----------


## Kamal Ji

दम तो अकेला वहां आकर भी दिखा सकता हूँ..........
जब कहो और जहां कहो. 
बन्दा इस समय टूटा फूटा भी हाज़िर है.

----------


## ingole

*यहाँ ये क्या चल रहा है भाई लोगो !!!!!*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *यहाँ ये क्या चल रहा है भाई लोगो !!!!!*


वार्ता चल रही है यहां, मनों की बात रख सकते हैं यहां, आप भी रखिये, स्वागत है आपका

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दम तो अकेला वहां आकर भी दिखा सकता हूँ..........
> जब कहो और जहां कहो. 
> बन्दा इस समय टूटा फूटा भी हाज़िर है.





> *यहाँ ये क्या चल रहा है भाई लोगो !!!!!*


भडास किसी ने निकाली थी उसी का जवाब दिया मास्टर साहब.

----------


## ashwanimale

*जब से बेग़म ने मुझे मुर्गा बना रखा है
 मैनें नज़रों की तरह सर भी झुका रखा है ।
 बर्तनों, आज मेरे सर पे बरसते क्यों हो
 मैनें तो हमेशा से तुमको धुला रखा है ।
 पहले बेलन ने बनाया था मेरे सर पे गुमड़
 और अब चिमटे ने मेरा गाल सुजा रखा है ।
 सारे कपड़े तो जला डाले हैं बेग़म ने
 तन छुपाने को बनियान फटा रखा है ।
 वही दुनिया में मुक़द्दर का सिकंदर ठहरा
 जिसने खुद को अभी शादी से बचा रखा है ।
 पी जा इस मार की तलख़ी को भी हँस कर “फराज”
 मार खाने में भी क़ुदरत ने मज़ा रखा है ।
*

----------


## donsplender

> *जब से बेग़म ने मुझे मुर्गा बना रखा है
>  मैनें नज़रों की तरह सर भी झुका रखा है ।
>  बर्तनों, आज मेरे सर पे बरसते क्यों हो
>  मैनें तो हमेशा से तुमको धुला रखा है ।
>  पहले बेलन ने बनाया था मेरे सर पे गुमड़
>  और अब चिमटे ने मेरा गाल सुजा रखा है ।
>  सारे कपड़े तो जला डाले हैं बेग़म ने
>  तन छुपाने को बनियान फटा रखा है ।
>  वही दुनिया में मुक़द्दर का सिकंदर ठहरा
> ...


बहुत खुब मालेजी ! 
यहां फराज अपने अनुभव बता रहे है या आप अपने !!:250:

----------


## ashwanimale

आप सोचिये ! मैं तो चला अपनी मन की भड़ास निकालने

----------


## ashwanimale

तीसरी दुनिया क्यों कहे जाते हैं अफ़्रीकी देश,

----------


## ashwanimale

दूसरी दुनिया कहते हैं महिलाओं की बात करते समय,

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन पहली दुनिया की बात कोई नहीं करता

----------


## ashwanimale

मुझे तो लगता है की यह आरक्षित है पुरुषों की बात करने के लिए

----------


## ashwanimale

आप का क्या ख्याल है मित्रों

----------


## John69

> दोस्त मेरे मन मे एक अजीब तरीके का खयाली पुलाव है;
> *मैं चाहता हू कि ऐसी कोई तकनीक ईजाद हो जाये जिससे कि किसी भी इंसान की विचारधारा को सकारत्मक दिशा मे स्थायी रूप से बदला जा सके. इसके बाद दुनिया का कोई भी इंसान न तो गलत सोच सकेगा और ना ही कोई गलत काम कर सकेगा. दुनिया के सभी इंसानों के मन मे सिर्फ एक दुसरे के प्रति प्यार, सहयोग और भाईचारे के विचार ही आयेंगे और सभी इसी अनुरूप कार्य करेंगे. कहीं कुछ भी तेरा मेरा नहीं रहेगा. पूरी दुनिया मे सिर्फ एक ही जाती होगी मानव जाती और सिर्फ एक ही धर्म होगा इंसानियत का धर्म. मैं मन मे सोचता रहता हू कि ये शुभ कार्य मेरे ही हाथों से हो रहा है और इस उपाय का क्रियान्वयन मैं एकांत योग साधना के द्वारा करता हू.*


मित्र ,, बात अच्छी है |  तर्कशील है, तकनिकी है | मगर-मगर हम इंसान है । ये बात तकनीकी रूप में तो काम कर सकती है बिना शर्त।।।।  मगर मगर। ……।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> waah kya ganwarpana dikhaya h .kamal ji ko aisa bolke khud to bahut bahaduri dikha di aapne . hahaha tabhi to backward kehalwaate hn haryane wale .kyunki sirf talk talk talk .karna kuch nahi .as u said . ham kisi se kam nahi hhahaha aap par hi lagu hota h


पता नही आज कैसे रज्जी तेरे द्वारा दिया गया जवाब नजर आया....
धन्यवाद......
मेरा पक्ष लेने के लिए.

पता नही तू कब आएगी लौट कर फोरम पर.
कहीं तूने शादी करा के घर तो नही बसा लिया?
अगर ऐसा भी है तो फोरम पर तो आ जाया कर समय निकाल कर.

----------


## ashwanimale

hi
GE,
पर्क हाउ आर यू

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Jaane do jaane do.


ओ चमकी ओये बिजली चमकी.......

रज्जी आ जाया कर.....
बातें करने के लिए और दूसरों पर अपनी भडास निकालने के लिए भी.

----------


## ashwanimale

रज्जी जी तो सिर्फ एक झलक दिखा कर चली गईं

----------


## ashwanimale

मरने के साथ जायेगा ईगो उनका!!!

इंसान तो जैसे रह ही न गया वे!!!

----------


## Prasun

Dilchasp hai

----------

